# Non ci posso credere 2 - la vendetta



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
		


Ciao a tutti. Per chi vuole leggere la storia del primo threans, può cliccare sopra.

Putroppo la discussione precedente è stata chiusa da un amministratore spiegando anche il motivo. Visto la grande affluenza del vecchio threads, visto che mi avete aiutato tanto, tenuto compagnia e … visto anche il fatto che sono passati quasi 6 mesi dal fattaccio ma sono ancora qui in confusione, ho deciso di aprire il “continuo” della discussione precedente.

Detto ciò, giusto aggiornare della situazione:
Naturalmente non è cambiato moltissimo, non ho preso una decisione definitiva, ma… in questi giorni abbiamo parlato molto, naturalmente ci sono stati alti e bassi dei miei stati, passando dalla gioia e serenità alla disperazione e rabbia.  L’ ultima mia giornata di cambio di umore proprio a capodanno, passando dalla bella serata, per poi…. Cambiare umore proprio al momento del festeggiamento e dello stappare dello spumante, dove in mezzo a tanta gente “festante”, allegra e felice… non mi sono proprio immedesimato, mi è venuta addosso la rabbia e la tristezza…. Lei se ne è accorta e mi ha chiesto se volessi tornare a casa, gli ho detto come voleva lei…. Tornati a casa… una volta a letto, mi sono scese delle lacrime, lei mi ha fatto qualche carezza… ma … nulla…la rabbia mi è salita talmente tanto che mi sono rivestito, preso l’ auto e ho girovagato per la città fino alle 6 di mattina per poi tornare a casa… rinfilarmi nel letto….lei ha iniziato un minimo di dialogo….. proseguito con qualche carezza …. finito con …. fare L’ amore.
Ecco…. Questo sono io ora….luci e ombra!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Però così non puoi andare avanti...
Soffri tu e soffre sicuramente lei...
Devi andare avanti...
Prova ad andare via di casa per qualche tempo...
Almeno ti chiarisci e riesci a capire se la vuoi accanto oppure no...


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2023)

Le pause di riflessione per me sono solo l’anticamera delle separazioni.

Io li trovo normalissimi gli alti e bassi, ma è ora di prendere una decisione su cosa _vuoi_ fare.
Non aspettare di capire cosa puoi, quello è un passo successivo.

Decidi cosa vuoi, poi ti sentirai davvero più leggero. Non si risolve tutto, anzi, ma (sempre che tu decida di restare) potrete cominciare a ricostruire.

poi vedrai cosa potrai sostenere e fare, ma almeno i bassi li potrai (potrete) affrontare avendo un obiettivo in testa. Dovresti iniziare un percorso con uno psicoterapeuta.
E poi potreste valutare anche un percorso di coppia.

Non è detto che poi riusciate, ma le cose si devono fare per gradi, non puoi pensare di fare tutto insieme.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2023)

In questi contesti diventa anche normale infilarsi in farse tragico teatrali per punire ma soprattutto verificare la reazione dell’altro e ricreare l’effetto pathos adrenalinico che porta a un soddisfacente poi ricongiungimento amoroso.
Ma non ti ci affezionare troppo. Dopo un po'’ diventa pesante e forse , passami, anche un po’ ridicolo.
Perdona la franchezza.


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In questi contesti diventa anche normale infilarsi in farse tragico teatrali per punire ma soprattutto verificare la reazione dell’altro e ricreare l’effetto pathos adrenalinico che porta a un soddisfacente poi ricongiungimento amoroso.
> Ma non ti ci affezionare troppo. Dopo un po'’ diventa pesante e forse , passami, anche un po’ ridicolo.
> Perdona la franchezza.


ma infatti è quello che gli ho detto tempo fa, di non approfittarsi troppo del senso di colpa di lei, perché alla lunga anche quello finisce


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che gli ho detto tempo fa, di non approfittarsi troppo del senso di colpa di lei, perché alla lunga anche quello finisce


Non so se a finire sia il senso di colpa, ma se mi metto nei panni di lei: vedere il marito che per anni e’ stato il maschio alfa, diventare piagnucoloso e tremolante..all’inizio fa capire quanto ci tenga al rapporto, ma poi secondo me ti fa venir voglia di dirgli “e ripigliati,  porca paletta..” …


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so se a finire sia il senso di colpa, ma se mi metto nei panni di lei: vedere il marito che per anni e’ stato il maschio alfa, diventare piagnucoloso e tremolante..all’inizio fa capire quanto ci tenga al rapporto, ma poi secondo me ti fa venir voglia di dirgli “e ripigliati,  porca paletta..” …


maschio alfa... oddio... io sto maschio alfa non lo vedo, semmai vedo un uomo insicuro che ha sempre creduto di controllare la moglie, infatti sta tirando fuori tutta la sua insicurezza e anche un bel po' di cattiveria, ha ammesso candidamente di provare gusto nel mortificare la moglie con atteggiamenti e battutine, secondo me alla fine rischia che la moglie si scocci di questi suoi atteggiamenti, finché le dura il pensiero che lui sta così per colpa sua (di lei), sopporta e subisce, nel momento in cui capisce che lui ci marcia,  alza la testa e non è prevedibile il risultato


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Però così non puoi andare avanti...
> Soffri tu e soffre sicuramente lei...
> Devi andare avanti...
> Prova ad andare via di casa per qualche tempo...
> Almeno ti chiarisci e riesci a capire se la vuoi accanto oppure no...


Giulia 
Io la voglio accanto L’ amo da impazzire ma c’è il tarlo che lavora nel cervello e spesso vince lui sul cuore.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Giulia
> Io la voglio accanto L’ amo da impazzire ma c’è il tarlo che lavora nel cervello e spesso vince lui sul cuore.


E allora perdonala...
Uccidi il tarlo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Giulia
> Io la voglio accanto L’ amo da impazzire ma c’è il tarlo che lavora nel cervello e spesso vince lui sul cuore.


guarda che anche questo "l'amo da impazzire" dopo quello che è successo non è tanto regolare...mi sembra più che tu voglia enfatizzare la cosa per avere la scusa per non affrontare i problemi che hai con lei...te sei semplicemente terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla...trovo però inopportuno continuare in atteggiamenti che non risolvono la situazione...non puoi restare nel limbo in eterno...è controproducente sia per te che per lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so se a finire sia il senso di colpa, ma se mi metto nei panni di lei: vedere il marito che per anni e’ stato il maschio alfa, diventare piagnucoloso e tremolante..all’inizio fa capire quanto ci tenga al rapporto, ma poi secondo me ti fa venir voglia di dirgli “e ripigliati,  porca paletta..” …


Porca paletta e’ solo l’unico corno che sai peraltro.


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le pause di riflessione per me sono solo l’anticamera delle separazioni.
> 
> Io li trovo normalissimi gli alti e bassi, ma è ora di prendere una decisione su cosa _vuoi_ fare.
> Non aspettare di capire cosa puoi, quello è un passo successivo.
> ...


Lostris
Temo la pausa di riflessione dividendoci temporaneamente, pur avendo la possibilità materiale fo farlo ( abbiamo un appartamento vuoto e arredato). Per assurdo, sto male proprio quando siamo lontani, che so… per esempio quando siamo al lavoro e sempre per assurdo quando sto male di notte piangendo e disperandomi, se lei dorme e non mi sente, la mia disperazione e i 1000 pensieri aumentano, se lei si accorge, si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi coccola…dopo un po’ di minuti, mi rilassa e mi scaccia i pensieri… mi fa stare meglio.
Lo psicoterapeuta vorrei evitarlo e le sk di non averne bisogno, so cosa vuole il mio cuore e so invece che spesso la testa vince sul cuore …


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> guarda che anche questo "l'amo da impazzire" dopo quello che è successo non è tanto regolare...mi sembra più che tu voglia enfatizzare la cosa per avere la scusa per non affrontare i problemi che hai con lei...te sei semplicemente terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla...trovo però inopportuno continuare in atteggiamenti che non risolvono la situazione...non puoi restare nel limbo in eterno...è controproducente sia per te che per lei.


Ciao Circe,
L’ amavo anche prima, forse L’ abitudine e la sicurezza ha in qualche modo, fatto si che la cosa non fosse così evidente…così come per tante altre cose… tipo la passione, anche prima avevamo una buona intesa ma ora è passione allo stato puro. 
Hai ragione… sono nel limbo e non posso restarci in eterno, io ho deciso di stare con lei ma questa decisione viene spesso ostacolata dal tarlo che si insinua nel cervello, che mi continua a dire che devo chiudere la porta è ripartire.


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lostris
> Temo la pausa di riflessione dividendoci temporaneamente, pur avendo la possibilità materiale fo farlo ( abbiamo un appartamento vuoto e arredato). Per assurdo, sto male proprio quando siamo lontani, che so… per esempio quando siamo al lavoro e sempre per assurdo quando sto male di notte piangendo e disperandomi, se lei dorme e non mi sente, la mia disperazione e i 1000 pensieri aumentano, se lei si accorge, si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi coccola…dopo un po’ di minuti, mi rilassa e mi scaccia i pensieri… mi fa stare meglio.
> Lo psicoterapeuta vorrei evitarlo e le sk di non averne bisogno, so cosa vuole il mio cuore e so invece che spesso la testa vince sul cuore …


Quindi ritieni di non aver bisogno di una mano?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Circe,
> L’ amavo anche prima, forse L’ abitudine e la sicurezza ha in qualche modo, fatto si che la cosa non fosse così evidente…così come per tante altre cose… tipo la passione, anche prima avevamo una buona intesa ma ora è passione allo stato puro.
> Hai ragione… sono nel limbo e non posso restarci in eterno, io ho deciso di stare con lei ma questa decisione viene spesso ostacolata dal tarlo che si insinua nel cervello, che mi continua a dire che devo chiudere la porta è ripartire.


non è un tarlo...è la parte del cervello che non ti sei ancora fritto a parlare...segui questo ragionamento che mi sembra quello più logico...se una persona ti ama non occorre stare materialmente con lei h24...il prenderti un po' di tempo per te ti farà solo bene, ti permetterà di ragionare più a mente lucida e vedrai che anche la relazione con lei ne gioverà...devi prima toccare il fondo...vedrai che quando non avrai più lacrime da versare potrai solo risalire e iniziare nuovamente a vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so se a finire sia il senso di colpa, ma se mi metto nei panni di lei: vedere il marito che per anni e’ stato il maschio alfa, diventare piagnucoloso e tremolante..all’inizio fa capire quanto ci tenga al rapporto, ma poi secondo me ti fa venir voglia di dirgli “e ripigliati,  porca paletta..” …





omicron ha detto:


> maschio alfa... oddio... io sto maschio alfa non lo vedo, semmai vedo un uomo insicuro che ha sempre creduto di controllare la moglie, infatti sta tirando fuori tutta la sua insicurezza e anche un bel po' di cattiveria, ha ammesso candidamente di provare gusto nel mortificare la moglie con atteggiamenti e battutine, secondo me alla fine rischia che la moglie si scocci di questi suoi atteggiamenti, finché le dura il pensiero che lui sta così per colpa sua (di lei), sopporta e subisce, nel momento in cui capisce che lui ci marcia,  alza la testa e non è prevedibile il risultato


Ognuna pensa a come reagirebbe personalmente.
Però bisogna anche valutare “l’offesa“ 
A me Alberto fa pensare a questo racconto e a che lui vorrebbe questo dalla moglie.









						La morte dell'impiegato - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuna pensa a come reagirebbe personalmente.
> Però bisogna anche valutare “l’offesa“
> A me Alberto fa pensare a questo racconto e a che lui vorrebbe questo dalla moglie.
> 
> ...


Povera donna


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lostris
> Temo la pausa di riflessione dividendoci temporaneamente, pur avendo la possibilità materiale fo farlo ( abbiamo un appartamento vuoto e arredato). Per assurdo, sto male proprio quando siamo lontani, che so… per esempio quando siamo al lavoro e sempre per assurdo quando sto male di notte piangendo e disperandomi, se lei dorme e non mi sente, la mia disperazione e i 1000 pensieri aumentano, se lei si accorge, si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi coccola…dopo un po’ di minuti, mi rilassa e mi scaccia i pensieri… mi fa stare meglio.
> Lo psicoterapeuta vorrei evitarlo e le sk di non averne bisogno, so cosa vuole il mio cuore e so invece che spesso la testa vince sul cuore …


Sai di non avere bisogno di una psicoterapia e stai qui? Cosa ti aspetti dal forum?


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In questi contesti diventa anche normale infilarsi in farse tragico teatrali per punire ma soprattutto verificare la reazione dell’altro e ricreare l’effetto pathos adrenalinico che porta a un soddisfacente poi ricongiungimento amoroso.
> Ma non ti ci affezionare troppo. Dopo un po'’ diventa pesante e forse , passami, anche un po’ ridicolo.
> Perdona la franchezza.


No problem per la franchezza ma sono talmente confuso che non ho capito bene cosa intendi con la tua risposta sopratutto “anche un po’ ridicolo “


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> No problem per la franchezza ma sono talmente confuso che non ho capito bene cosa intendi con la tua risposta sopratutto “anche un po’ ridicolo “


Allora Alberto, partiamo dal presupposto che ti sto capendo e hai la mia solidarieta’ , ma credo che il ruolo del marito che piange tremolante non ti si addica e che debba avere un termine. Se devi piangere fallo da solo in un angolino.
C’e’ un motivo specifico per cui decidi di piangere davanti a lei? 
per farti consolare? Per fare in modo che lei diventi consapevole del dolore tremendo che ti ha inflitto ? Per farla sentire in colpa? Per misurare l’entita’ del suo amore?


----------



## ivanl (2 Gennaio 2023)

che il tuo atteggiamento da fotoromanzo è ridicolo (ammore, ammore, perchè soffro le pene d'ammore), manco avessi 16 anni. O te la fai passare e la pianti lì con 'sto struggimento alla Liala, o decidi che non ti passa e la molli


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che gli ho detto tempo fa, di non approfittarsi troppo del senso di colpa di lei, perché alla lunga anche quello finisce


Ciao Omicron,
Hai ragione, e il mio stato “difficile” con il atteggiamento delle volte amorevole ma sopratutto rabbioso, con battutine, frecciatine e anche delle volte un po’ cattivo, portano lei ad essere stremata. Lei ha sbagliato!!! Ma proprio xche sta dimostrando uno spirito di sopportazione di come sono, mi fa restare con lei e mi fa capire che ne vale la pena…. Nonostante il tradimento…. Nonostante tutto!


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Omicron,
> Hai ragione, e il mio stato “difficile” con il atteggiamento delle volte amorevole ma sopratutto rabbioso, con battutine, frecciatine e anche delle volte un po’ cattivo, portano lei ad essere stremata. Lei ha sbagliato!!! Ma proprio xche sta dimostrando uno spirito di sopportazione di come sono, mi fa restare con lei e mi fa capire che ne vale la pena…. Nonostante il tradimento…. Nonostante tutto!


lei ha sbagliato ma tu hai veramente scocciato, la stai tirando troppo per le lunghe, altro che maschio alfa, tu lo fossi l'avresti spedita via a calci in culo invece di piagnucolare come un bambino e avere sbalzi d'umore degni di una donna incinta


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praticamente non e’ cambiato nulla.


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> guarda che anche questo "l'amo da impazzire" dopo quello che è successo non è tanto regolare...mi sembra più che tu voglia enfatizzare la cosa per avere la scusa per non affrontare i problemi che hai con lei...te sei semplicemente terrorizzato dall'idea di perderla...trovo però inopportuno continuare in atteggiamenti che non risolvono la situazione...non puoi restare nel limbo in eterno...è controproducente sia per te che per lei.


la fai facile , sai che per la maggior parte degli uomini il tradimento lo si vede come uno sgarbo  per la nostra virilità , poi quello della molgie di  Alberto confessato  la sera stessa ,sotto la pressione di suo marito  che la vedeva strana ,  io mi chiederei lo hai fatto  e poi pentita  me lo confessi , sempre io non crederei se ci fosse la prossima volta   non farebbe lo stesso sbaglio?
Ormai la strada è aperta  , lui non si capacita dello sbandamento di sua moglie , io gli scrissi di leggere  le vicende, con nomi di nick fatti , le loro conclusioni che in alcuni li ha portati al divorzio


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cosa si riferisce il nuovo titolo della discussione, la vendetta?


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A cosa si riferisce il nuovo titolo della discussione, la vendetta?


forse albertino la vuole punire allontanandosi?


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A cosa si riferisce il nuovo titolo della discussione, la vendetta?


voleva fare il simpatico


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse albertino la vuole punire allontanandosi?


È quello che sospetto, cerca un modo per vendicarsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> voleva fare il simpatico


Mmmmm per me medita vendetta


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmmm per me medita vendetta


a me sembra che sia sempre fermo lì, ma quale vendetta, ha una fifa blu


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È quello che sospetto, cerca un modo per vendicarsi


lui soffre , fa confronti , ricorda come si stava meglio prima , quindi certezze non ne ha più  ma è titubante perchè lei capito lo sbaglio , se lo si puo chiamare così, lo coccola gli si concede senza  fargli capire che ha desiderato un altra persona  , sta male  lui e lei per vederlo così quindi se non vuole andare in terapia meglio allontanarsi  , gli diamo una spintarella noi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra che sia sempre fermo lì, ma quale vendetta, ha una fifa blu


Vuole farla sentire in colpa per il resto dei suoi giorni


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> lui soffre , fa confronti , ricorda come si stava meglio prima , quindi certezze non ne ha più  ma è titubante perchè lei capito lo sbaglio , se lo si puo chiamare così, lo coccola gli si concede senza  fargli capire che ha desiderato un altra persona  , sta male  lui e lei per vederlo così quindi se non vuole andare in terapia meglio allontanarsi  , gli diamo una spintarella noi?


Deve scegliere da solo


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vuole farla sentire in colpa per il resto dei suoi giorni


lo molla prima lei


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Deve scegliere da solo


lo so  che dipende da lui   ma se tira molto la corda si può spezzare , la pazienza ha un limite dopo di cui ognuno per la sua strada


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Per lei   *chi semina raccoglie ciò che a seminato . E non può rompere i coglioni se semina cetrioli e voleva zucchine .. Alberto , ci vorrà tempo per metabolizzare  se lei è paziente ci tiene al te ti sopporterà  altrimenti passi lunghi e ben distesi


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per lei   *chi semina raccoglie ciò che a seminato . E non può rompere i coglioni se semina cetrioli e voleva zucchine .. Alberto , ci vorrà tempo per metabolizzare  se lei è paziente ci tiene al te ti sopporterà  altrimenti passi lunghi e ben distesi


risolutivo al massimo


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per lei   *chi semina raccoglie ciò che a seminato . E non può rompere i coglioni se semina cetrioli e voleva zucchine .. Alberto , ci vorrà tempo per metabolizzare  se lei è paziente ci tiene al te ti sopporterà  altrimenti passi lunghi e ben distesi


la pazienza ha un limite e lui se ne sta approfittando


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> la pazienza ha un limite e lui se ne sta approfittando


Mica abbiamo tutti lo stesso metro ..
È un po' sadico  forse gli piace farla soffrire ... Dovrebbe provare a legarla . Forse scoprono un lato che può piacere a entrambi


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mica abbiamo tutti lo stesso metro ..
> È un po' sadico  forse gli piace farla soffrire ... Dovrebbe provare a legarla . Forse scoprono un lato che può piacere a entrambi


lui ha sicuramente trovato un modo che lo appaga, la fa sentire in colpa e lei gli fa da "geisha" 
finchè dura ovviamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so  che dipende da lui   ma se tira molto la corda si può spezzare , la pazienza ha un limite dopo di cui ognuno per la sua strada


Si indubbiamente c'è il rischio


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> lui ha sicuramente trovato un modo che lo appaga, la fa sentire in colpa e lei gli fa da "geisha"
> finchè dura ovviamente


Da geisha speriamo che duri


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da geisha speriamo che duri


ma speriamo che lo mandi a cagare


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuna pensa a come reagirebbe personalmente.
> Però bisogna anche valutare “l’offesa“
> A me Alberto fa pensare a questo racconto e a che lui vorrebbe questo dalla moglie.
> 
> ...


Ragazzi…
Non è insicurezza….sono semplicemente un uomo sposato con una relazione tra fidanzamento e matrimonio che dura da 27 anni e abbiamo dei figli. Un uomo che si è trovato in mezzo ad uno tsunami è una moglie che ora mostra tutto il suo pentimento e non vuole che finisca tutto. Da una parte c’è una parte di me che vorrebbe rispondere “ci dovevi pensare prima”, da un’ altra parte invece vorrei riuscire a perdonarla,


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma speriamo che lo mandi a cagare


Che bell’ augurio… lei mi tradisce e poi mi manda anche a cagare? Beh… se così fosse non avrei nulla da rimpiangere. Avrei dovuta mandarla io a cagare… altro che…


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E allora perdonala...
> Uccidi il tarlo...


Giulia,
Ci sto provando….. con tutto me stesso!!!


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma speriamo che lo mandi a cagare


Non faccio il tifo e battute a parte  ognuno ha i suoi tempi ... Mi dispiace ma  loro due devono trovare il modo di riavvicinarsi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ragazzi…
> Non è insicurezza….sono semplicemente un uomo spostato con una relazione tra fidanzamento e matrimonio che dura da 27 anni e abbiamo dei figli. Un uomo che si è trovato in mezzo ad uno tsunami è una moglie che ora mostra tutto il suo pentimento e non vuole che finisca tutto. Da una parte c’è una parte di me che vorrebbe rispondere “ci dovevi pensare prima”, da un’ altra parte invece vorrei riuscire a perdonarla,


Guarda che mi è successa la stessa cosa.
Se non capisco io! 
Ma non si può piagnucolare e farsi consolare con il sesso per mesi.


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> che il tuo atteggiamento da fotoromanzo è ridicolo (ammore, ammore, perchè soffro le pene d'ammore), manco avessi 16 anni. O te la fai passare e la pianti lì con 'sto struggimento alla Liala, o decidi che non ti passa e la molli


Esatto. “O decidi che non ti passa”.
È proprio qui il punto…. Non è questione di “decisione”…. Il problema è che sono confuso e la decisione sarebbe quella dir estate con lei ma sono distrutto dai pensieri continui.


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Che bell’ augurio… lei mi tradisce e poi mi manda anche a cagare? Beh… se così fosse non avrei nulla da rimpiangere. Avrei dovuta mandarla io a cagare… altro che…


che mi irriti te lo dico da un pezzo ormai, davvero sei stupito?


oriente70 ha detto:


> Non faccio il tifo e battute a parte  ognuno ha i suoi tempi ... Mi dispiace ma loro due devono trovare il modo di riavvicinarsi


ma tu ti immagini 6 mesi con uno che ti tratta di merda tutti i giorni con cattiveria e dolo, facendo leva sul senso di colpa di lei per sentirsi superiore? che piagnucola per farsi consolare e poi fare sesso con tanta passione e dopo 5 minuti riparte con le cattiverie? ma per favore...  lei ha sbagliato ma lui è veramente insopportabilmente melodrammatico e cattivo


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> che mi irriti te lo dico da un pezzo ormai, davvero sei stupito?
> 
> ma tu ti immagini 6 mesi con uno che ti tratta di merda tutti i giorni con cattiveria e dolo, facendo leva sul senso di colpa di lei per sentirsi superiore? che piagnucola per farsi consolare e poi fare sesso con tanta passione e dopo 5 minuti riparte con le cattiverie? ma per favore...  lei ha sbagliato ma lui è veramente insopportabilmente melodrammatico e cattivo


Mi sa che ti sei innamorata di me


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti sei innamorata di me


Ah… guarda sei proprio il mio tipo


----------



## Mir (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Alberto, in tutto sincerità penso anch'io che stai esagerando e che continuando con questi comportamenti stai rischiando di renderti patetico e ridicolo anche ai suoi occhi. Prima di tutto devi rispettare te stesso....smettila con le sceneggiate per farle venire i sensi di colpa  ed aspettare le sue carezze e  comportati da uomo. Fallo per te stesso.

Come già ti ha scritto più di qualcuno è arrivato il momento di prendere una decisione definitiva. O decidi di provare a ricostruire la vostra relazione cercando di capire cosa non ha funzionato oppure se pensi di non riuscirci lasciala e cerca di rifarti una vita.....
Fallo per te stesso!


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per lei   *chi semina raccoglie ciò che a seminato . E non può rompere i coglioni se semina cetrioli e voleva zucchine .. Alberto , ci vorrà tempo per metabolizzare  se lei è paziente ci tiene al te ti sopporterà  altrimenti passi lunghi e ben distesi


Sono esattamente sulla tua linea di pensiero.


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai di non avere bisogno di una psicoterapia e stai qui? Cosa ti aspetti dal forum?


Beh…. Aiuto e consigli da sconosciuti, ma molti con esperienza, sia da traditori che da traditi. Devo ammettere che molti sono stati utili e mi hanno fatto riflettere molto.


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora Alberto, partiamo dal presupposto che ti sto capendo e hai la mia solidarieta’ , ma credo che il ruolo del marito che piange tremolante non ti si addica e che debba avere un termine. Se devi piangere fallo da solo in un angolino.
> C’e’ un motivo specifico per cui decidi di piangere davanti a lei?
> per farti consolare? Per fare in modo che lei diventi consapevole del dolore tremendo che ti ha inflitto ? Per farla sentire in colpa? Per misurare l’entita’ del suo amore?


Io “non decido”…. Piango quando mi viene da piangere… anzi… delle volte mi capita di notte con lei a fianco…. Cerco di trattenermi, delle volte scendono le lacrime e riesco a nascondere, ma delle altre volte scoppio in un pianto con singhiozzi….. cerco di trattenere anche quelli ma più di un tot non si riesce e delle volte se ne accorge.


----------



## patroclo (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh…. Aiuto e consigli da sconosciuti, ma molti con esperienza, sia da traditori che da traditi. Devo ammettere che molti sono stati utili e mi hanno fatto riflettere molto.


...è un livello di approfondimento/riflessione/ascolto decisamente diverso. Per il tuo livello di crisi direi che un forum non ti basta, tipo guardare un tutorial di youtube su come ricucirsi dopo essersi scontrati , a mani nude, con uno armato di katana


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Io “non decido”…. Piango quando mi viene da piangere… anzi… delle volte mi capita di notte con lei a fianco…. Cerco di trattenermi, delle volte scendono le lacrime e riesco a nascondere, ma delle altre volte scoppio in un pianto con singhiozzi….. cerco di trattenere anche quelli ma più di un tot non si riesce e delle volte se ne accorge.


Anch’io stavo molto male. Non mangiavo, piangevo per strada..mi sentivo come travolta da un tir…dopo mi sono resa conto che per quanto ritenessi mi fosse successo qualcosa di brutto, la mia reazione e’ stata sproporzionata. Ho cercato poi di capire perche’ .  Forse piu’ avanti succederà anche a te. 
io l’ho ripetuto piu’ volte qui: questa vicenda seppur dolorosa mi e’ molto servita.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh…. Aiuto e consigli da sconosciuti, ma molti con esperienza, sia da traditori che da traditi. Devo ammettere che molti sono stati utili e mi hanno fatto riflettere molto.


Ma non ti smuovi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anch’io stavo molto male. Non mangiavo, piangevo per strada..mi sentivo come travolta da un tir…dopo mi sono resa conto che per quanto ritenessi mi fosse successo qualcosa di brutto, la mia reazione e’ stata sproporzionata. Ho cercato poi di capire perche’ .  Forse piu’ avanti succederà anche a te.
> io l’ho ripetuto piu’ volte qui: questa vicenda seppur dolorosa mi e’ molto servita.


Insomma. Sproporzionata non credo. Però bisogna trovare una strada. Non si può restare a piangere


----------



## Actorus (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ciao Alberto,  vedo che dopo 6 mesi sei ancora allo stesso punto, io ti consiglio vivamente di farti aiutare da un professionista. 
Mi sembra l'unico modo per uscirne, sperando che funzioni.


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Non ci va dallo psicologo 
Si vergogna di essere stato tradito e di aver bisogno di un aiuto
Perché si sente trooooooppo più degli altri


----------



## Actorus (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ci va dallo psicologo
> Si vergogna di essere stato tradito e di aver bisogno di un aiuto
> Perché si sente trooooooppo più degli altri


 Omicron sei sicura di quello che affermi?, non ho letto tutto, quindi mi sarà sfuggito, comunque il mio consiglio resta valido.


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Actorus ha detto:


> Omicron sei sicura di quello che affermi?, non ho letto tutto, quindi mi sarà sfuggito, comunque il mio consiglio resta valido.


L’ha scritto lui, mica io


----------



## Actorus (2 Gennaio 2023)

Allora è bene che superi questa (ritrosia), la posta in gioco è alta.


----------



## Sabina (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Alberto, credo che sicuramente non sia facile superare un tradimento, ma visto le tue difficoltà ti chiedo se sei sicuro di amare tua moglie o se invece ami più te stesso. Perché qui la difficoltà più grande sembra sia superare la ferita del tuo Io. Se la strada di qualche seduta di psicoterapia per capire meglio le dinamiche  inconsce sottostanti ai tuoi sentimenti e ai tuoi atteggiamenti non fa per te, forse potrà farti sentire meglio una bella scopata con qualcuno diverso da tua moglie.
O potrebbe essere anche il caso che non riesci a perdonare perché in fondo senti che tua moglie non ti ama?


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse albertino la vuole punire allontanandosi?


Ho paura di leggere qualcosa di cronaca nera nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vuole farla sentire in colpa per il resto dei suoi giorni


Beh in realtà lo è eh.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Sabina ha detto:


> O potrebbe essere anche il caso che non riesci a perdonare perché in fondo senti che tua moglie non ti ama?


Anche io l’ho pensato.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> che mi irriti te lo dico da un pezzo ormai, davvero sei stupito?
> 
> ma tu ti immagini 6 mesi con uno che ti tratta di merda tutti i giorni con cattiveria e dolo, facendo leva sul senso di colpa di lei per sentirsi superiore? che piagnucola per farsi consolare e poi fare sesso con tanta passione e dopo 5 minuti riparte con le cattiverie? ma per favore...  lei ha sbagliato ma lui è veramente insopportabilmente melodrammatico e cattivo


probabilmente Alberto questo suo lato distruttivo non lo conosceva ancora  deve imparare a controllarlo ...se vuole  avere una famiglia.


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> probabilmente Alberto questo suo lato distruttivo non lo conosceva ancora  deve imparare a controllarlo ...se vuole  avere una famiglia.


Eh ma lui non ascolta nessuno


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh ma lui non ascolta nessuno


Perché probabilmente vuole distruggere tutto . Se uno sta male si cura  se non ti curi e ti senti Superman e continui a stare male il problema non è la malattia .


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti smuovi


Ma no dai…. Brunetta… qualche passettino avanti L’ ho fatto…


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma no dai…. Brunetta… qualche passettino avanti L’ ho fatto…


Tu rischi di continuare su questa strada per molto ancora. Scusami ma penso che i tuoi repentini cambiamenti di umore siano funzionali alla famosa ferita narcisistica che si subisce il questi casi. Il guaio in questo tira e molla è che ti serve in continuazione per costringere tua moglie a rassicurarti, perchè in effetti penso che tu lo faccia perchè istintivamente vuoi essere rassicurato da lei.

Non saprai mai qunto vale il tuo rapporto se non provi la mancanza di lei.
Prova ad andartene e a stare da solo. Nella solitudine si capiscono molte cose, incluso il valore di ciò che si perde.
E' rischioso ma salutare, secondo me.


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> L’ha scritto lui, mica io


Quando? Non ricordo… puó essere che nel mio stato confusionale e di doppia personalità abbia detto delle cose, ma sinceramente non ricordo quello che asserisci.


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Sabina ha detto:


> Caro Alberto, credo che sicuramente non sia facile superare un tradimento, ma visto le tue difficoltà ti chiedo se sei sicuro di amare tua moglie o se invece ami più te stesso. Perché qui la difficoltà più grande sembra sia superare la ferita del tuo Io. Se la strada di qualche seduta di psicoterapia per capire meglio le dinamiche  inconsce sottostanti ai tuoi sentimenti e ai tuoi atteggiamenti non fa per te, forse potrà farti sentire meglio una bella scopata con qualcuno diverso da tua moglie.
> O potrebbe essere anche il caso che non riesci a perdonare perché in fondo senti che tua moglie non ti ama?


Ciao Sabina.
Sono passati quasi 6 mesi, da altre discussioni e tante altre risposte nella miansucssiine precedente si legge molte volte che per riuscire a “metabolizzare” un po’, ci vogliono anni e che la strada da percorrere sarà lunga e tortuosa. Ecco… sinceramente penso che il mio stato attuale sia legato a questo, troppo fresco il tradimento. Non ho dubbi di amare mia moglie e sento che anche lei mi ama, al di là di quello che sono le sensazioni, comunque ci sono anche un sacco di cose che portano a pensare così, per esempio, poteva restare con il tizio, giovane e ricco, poteva benissimo andarsene nell’ altra casa di nostra proprietà, economicamente è indipendente, i figli sono grandicelli. Insomma…. Perché dopo un suo tradimento e con me che in questo momento non sono “il massimo” (confuso, instabile, disturbi della personalità,ecc…) resta ancora con me? Perche quella confessione? Non amandomi avrebbe potuto benissimo proseguire la sua relazione ma subito dopo si è pentita e ha spifferato tutto. Stava male, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, si sentiva una merda. No Sabina…. L’ amo e sento che anche lei mi ama.


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quando? Non ricordo… puó essere che nel mio stato confusionale e di doppia personalità abbia detto delle cose, ma sinceramente non ricordo quello che asserisci.


Vatti a rileggere


----------



## Actorus (2 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho paura di leggere qualcosa di cronaca nera nei prossimi giorni.


Etta abbi pazienza , evita!!!


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho paura di leggere qualcosa di cronaca nera nei prossimi giorni.


Etta…. Ma non mi chiamavi “Albertone”?


----------



## Alberto (2 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Vatti a rileggere


Ci sono 5000 messaggi…. Un po’ difficile trovare quello che dici.. non pensi ?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma no dai…. Brunetta… qualche passettino avanti L’ ho fatto…


In tondo


----------



## Sabina (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina.
> Sono passati quasi 6 mesi, da altre discussioni e tante altre risposte nella miansucssiine precedente si legge molte volte che per riuscire a “metabolizzare” un po’, ci vogliono anni e che la strada da percorrere sarà lunga e tortuosa. Ecco… sinceramente penso che il mio stato attuale sia legato a questo, troppo fresco il tradimento. Non ho dubbi di amare mia moglie e sento che anche lei mi ama, al di là di quello che sono le sensazioni, comunque ci sono anche un sacco di cose che portano a pensare così, per esempio, poteva restare con il tizio, giovane e ricco, poteva benissimo andarsene nell’ altra casa di nostra proprietà, economicamente è indipendente, i figli sono grandicelli. Insomma…. Perché dopo un suo tradimento e con me che in questo momento non sono “il massimo” (confuso, instabile, disturbi della personalità,ecc…) resta ancora con me? Perche quella confessione? Non amandomi avrebbe potuto benissimo proseguire la sua relazione ma subito dopo si è pentita e ha spifferato tutto. Stava male, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, si sentiva una merda. No Sabina…. L’ amo e sento che anche lei mi ama.


E allora devi capire cosa vuoi tu, perché sinceramente 6 mesi a me sembrano un po’ tantini. Forse la terapia EMDR ti aiuterebbe a superare l’evento traumatico, prova a documentarti


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2023)

Actorus ha detto:


> Etta abbi pazienza , evita!!!


Ironia questa sconosciuta.



Alberto ha detto:


> Etta…. Ma non mi chiamavi “Albertone”?


Si ma non ti avevo chiamato ora.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina.
> Sono passati quasi 6 mesi, da altre discussioni e tante altre risposte nella miansucssiine precedente si legge molte volte che per riuscire a “metabolizzare” un po’, ci vogliono anni e che la strada da percorrere sarà lunga e tortuosa. Ecco… sinceramente penso che il mio stato attuale sia legato a questo, troppo fresco il tradimento. Non ho dubbi di amare mia moglie e sento che anche lei mi ama, al di là di quello che sono le sensazioni, comunque ci sono anche un sacco di cose che portano a pensare così, per esempio, poteva restare con il tizio, giovane e ricco, poteva benissimo andarsene nell’ altra casa di nostra proprietà, economicamente è indipendente, i figli sono grandicelli. Insomma…. Perché dopo un suo tradimento e con me che in questo momento non sono “il massimo” (confuso, instabile, disturbi della personalità,ecc…) resta ancora con me? Perche quella confessione? Non amandomi avrebbe potuto benissimo proseguire la sua relazione ma subito dopo si è pentita e ha spifferato tutto. Stava male, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, si sentiva una merda. No Sabina…. L’ amo e sento che anche lei mi ama.


Allora ringrazia il fato.  Questo evento vi ha aiutato a ritrovare nuovo vigore e un nuovo equilibrio nella coppia.
Non e’ da tutti.


----------



## Actorus (2 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ironia questa sconosciuta.
> Se ne leggono tante!!


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quando? Non ricordo… puó essere che nel mio stato confusionale e di doppia personalità abbia detto delle cose, ma sinceramente non ricordo quello che asserisci.


occhio con le minchiate pseudopsicanalitiche.....


----------



## omicron (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ci sono 5000 messaggi…. Un po’ difficile trovare quello che dici.. non pensi ?


E ci devo andare io a cercare quando scrivi che ti vergogni?


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2023)

sì


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh in realtà lo è eh.


Si ma sai che futuro di merda se lui ci sta insieme per farle espiare la colpa. 
O perdoni o molli. 
Quello che sta facendo a lungo andare si può trasformare in un corno bis. 
Solo che lei sarà più furba. 
Quello che sta mettendo in atto lu danneggerà molto


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco…. Questo sono io ora….luci e ombra!!!


Mi sfugge la parte della luce.
Era per modo di dire, oppure mi spieghi la parte di luce.



Alberto ha detto:


> sto male proprio quando siamo lontani, che so… per esempio quando siamo al lavoro e sempre per assurdo quando sto male di notte piangendo e disperandomi, se lei dorme e non mi sente, la mia disperazione e i 1000 pensieri aumentano, se lei si accorge, si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi coccola…dopo un po’ di minuti, mi rilassa e mi scaccia i pensieri… mi fa stare meglio.
> Lo psicoterapeuta vorrei evitarlo e le sk di non averne bisogno, so cosa vuole il mio cuore e so invece che spesso la testa vince sul cuore …


Mi ha colpito questo post.
Tu stai male quando siete lontani, tipo quando siete al lavoro, ma di notte siete vicini, lei è sdraiata vicino a te, e tu stai male.
Se non ti sente, e non ti sentirà perchè si sarà addormentata, a te sale la disperazione finchè lei non si sveglia. Quindi emetti suoni sempre più alti, di pianti e lamento finchè non la svegli. E quindi lei ti deve coccolare, fare carezze, per un po’ di minuti e questo ti fa stare meglio.

La notte dopo questo si ripete, mi sembra che non parli di un singolo episodio.
Quello che fai mi ha fatto venire in mente le madri con i neonati, che si devono svegliare molte volte di notte.
Ad alcune capita di più, altre sono più fortunate dicono, è comunque piuttosto stressante avere il sonno spezzato più volte a notte. Dura un periodo, è un periodo.
Il pianto con singhiozzi fa allarmare alcune mamme, che si passano informazioni a riguardo.

Questo può esserti di interesse: https://www.stateofmind.it/2016/11/psicologia-del-pianto/ e questo: https://psicologi-online.it/psicologia-del-pianto/ giusto per partire da qualcosa nella confusione che provi.



Alberto ha detto:


> Io “non decido”…. Piango quando mi viene da piangere… anzi… delle volte mi capita di notte con lei a fianco…. Cerco di trattenermi, delle volte scendono le lacrime e riesco a nascondere, ma delle altre volte scoppio in un pianto con singhiozzi….. cerco di trattenere anche quelli ma più di un tot non si riesce e delle volte se ne accorge.


Tu quando scoppi a piangere, fino ad avere un pianto con singhiozzi, cosa pensi, quale immagine si forma nella tua mente. Hai provato a capire?


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma sai che futuro di merda se lui ci sta insieme per farle espiare la colpa.
> O perdoni o molli.
> Quello che sta facendo a lungo andare si può trasformare in un corno bis.
> Solo che lei sarà più furba.
> Quello che sta mettendo in atto lu danneggerà molto


Sì ma infatti su questo sono d’accordo: o dentro o fuori.


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Se non si ricorda cosa scrive non è un problema mio


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io credo che se anche noi ci incistiamo, come Alberto, sul tradimento o su come superare l’offesa all’onore, non ne usciamo.
È vero che Alberto è confuso, ma è una cosa normale, si chiama dissonanza cognitiva. La dissonanza cognitiva è alla base di ogni apprendimento, per questo dovrebbe cercare di capire cosa le crea maggior destabilizzazione.
Tutti vogliamo vivere in un mondo ordinato (anche se guardando la mia scrivania, non sembra) e ci sono regole che valgono per tutti e regole individuali.
È evidente che nessuno si metterebbe alla guida se non vi fosse un codice della strada che stabilisce dei limiti per sé, ma anche per gli altri. È in base a questo insieme di regole che viaggiamo tranquilli perché sappiamo che non arriverà nessuno contromano. Poi a volte succede e se ci spacchiamo qualcosa, ma sopravviviamo, siamo fortunati perché non era previsto che accadesse. Chi rimane vittima di chi andava contromano non può essere tranquillizzato dicendogli che è regole non tolgono la libertà di andare contromano.
Le relazioni sono ugualmente regolate. Il matrimonio stabilisce in doveri reciproci.
Per questo il tradimento subìto è così devastante. Ci si trova con chi viene contromano e cambia anche tutta la segnaletica.
Le relazioni piacciono perché danno sicurezza. Quando qualcuno dice “mi dà per scontato” mi sembra scemo. Certo che dà per scontato che tu ci sia, abiti lì!
Lo so che si intende altro, ma cosa? Se non si dice...
@Alberto  tu rispetto a cosa ti senti più destabilizzato? A me sembra che la donna che tu hai in mente e che ti dà sicurezza è una che non flirta. È così?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visto che in sei mesi non è cambiato nulla, e credo sia normale, magari potrebbe aiutarti un aiuto psicologico, non fa certo miracoli, ma ti aiuta a guardarti dentro e magari a chiarirti per davvero e capire se vuoi restare con lei nonostante il tradimento oppure porre fine alla tua sofferenza. Può aiutarti a trovare il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> visto che in sei mesi non è cambiato nulla, e credo sia normale, magari potrebbe aiutarti un aiuto psicologico, non fa certo miracoli, ma ti aiuta a guardarti dentro e magari a chiarirti per davvero e capire se vuoi restare con lei nonostante il tradimento oppure porre fine alla tua sofferenza. Può aiutarti a trovare il giusto equilibrio.


Lui vuole rimanere esattamente dove sta.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui vuole rimanere esattamente dove sta.


Ma scrive di non stare bene dove sta o almeno io ho capito così, che è tormentato


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui vuole rimanere esattamente dove sta.


Come tutti.


----------



## ionio36 (3 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> lui soffre , fa confronti , ricorda come si stava meglio prima , quindi certezze non ne ha più  ma è titubante perchè lei capito lo sbaglio , se lo si puo chiamare così, lo coccola gli si concede senza  fargli capire che ha desiderato un altra persona  , sta male  lui e lei per vederlo così quindi se non vuole andare in terapia meglio allontanarsi  , gli diamo una spintarella noi?


No direi di no! Io non aiuterei mai nessuno a lasciare sua moglie. Tanto se non cambia al più presto, si lasceranno lo stesso!


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come tutti.


Non tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Non tutti.


Tutto può accedere


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Non tutti.


Non hai capito.


----------



## patroclo (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutto può accedere


La vita è come una scatola di cioccolatini ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> La vita è come una scatola di cioccolatini ...


Grande Forrest


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come tutti.


Solo che io non frigno.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> occhio con le minchiate pseudopsicanalitiche.....


Era solo per rendere l’ idea del mio stato d’
Animo


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma sai che futuro di merda se lui ci sta insieme per farle espiare la colpa.
> O perdoni o molli.
> Quello che sta facendo a lungo andare si può trasformare in un corno bis.
> Solo che lei sarà più furba.
> Quello che sta mettendo in atto lu danneggerà molto


Non sto insieme a lei per fargliela pagare ma semplicemente perché sono in totale caos, non so che fare, voglio lasciarla e ripartire…. Voglio restare e migliorare il rapporto….insomma ho continuamente dei pensieri diversi.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sfugge la parte della luce.
> Era per modo di dire, oppure mi spieghi la parte di luce.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai descritto quello che succede. Ma… cerco di trattenermi, non voglio farmi sentire, delle volte mi alzo in punta di piedi per cambiare stanza e poter dare sfogo al mio pianto senza freni, delle volte mi becca che piango prima, delle volte mi becca mentre mi alzo. Non lo faccio di proposito.
L’ ultima tua riflessione in effetti mi incuriosisce.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sfugge la parte della luce.
> Era per modo di dire, oppure mi spieghi la parte di luce.
> 
> 
> ...


 Questa tua ultima riflessione mi incuriosisce molto….


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutto può accedere


Accedere? A cosa?  


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito.


Spiega.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che se anche noi ci incistiamo, come Alberto, sul tradimento o su come superare l’offesa all’onore, non ne usciamo.
> È vero che Alberto è confuso, ma è una cosa normale, si chiama dissonanza cognitiva. La dissonanza cognitiva è alla base di ogni apprendimento, per questo dovrebbe cercare di capire cosa le crea maggior destabilizzazione.
> Tutti vogliamo vivere in un mondo ordinato (anche se guardando la mia scrivania, non sembra) e ci sono regole che valgono per tutti e regole individuali.
> È evidente che nessuno si metterebbe alla guida se non vi fosse un codice della strada che stabilisce dei limiti per sé, ma anche per gli altri. È in base a questo insieme di regole che viaggiamo tranquilli perché sappiamo che non arriverà nessuno contromano. Poi a volte succede e se ci spacchiamo qualcosa, ma sopravviviamo, siamo fortunati perché non era previsto che accadesse. Chi rimane vittima di chi andava contromano non può essere tranquillizzato dicendogli che è regole non tolgono la libertà di andare contromano.
> ...


Brunetta…
Ogni volta che scrivi…. Leggo, rileggo e rileggo ancora…. Sono letteralmente affasciato dal tuo modo di scrivere, di quello che scrivi, di come lo scrivi. Mi lascia sempre a bocca aperta e non ho quasi mai la risposta “a freddo”… 
Beh…. Ci hai azzeccato…. La risposta alla domanda è … si!!!!! È prorio così.
P.S. Non è una sviolinata quello che ho scritto prima (sono letteralmente affascinato), anche perché… mi hai anche “bastonato” un sacco di volte…..


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai descritto quello che succede. Ma… cerco di trattenermi, non voglio farmi sentire, delle volte mi alzo in punta di piedi per cambiare stanza e poter dare sfogo al mio pianto senza freni, delle volte mi becca che piango prima, delle volte mi becca mentre mi alzo. Non lo faccio di proposito.
> L’ ultima tua riflessione in effetti mi incuriosisce.


Avevo capito che provi a trattenerti, lo hai scritto.
E anche che non è qualcosa che fai intenzionalmente.
Non ho scritto nessuna riflessione, a cosa ti riferisci? Se fai riferimento al pianto con singhiozzo dei bambini è solo un’associazione che mi è venuta da fare, poichè è nei bambini che più facilmente si osserva.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avevo capito che provi a trattenerti, lo hai scritto.
> E anche che non è qualcosa che fai intenzionalmente.
> Non ho scritto nessuna riflessione, a cosa ti riferisci? Se fai riferimento al pianto con singhiozzo dei bambini è solo un’associazione che mi è venuta da fare, poichè è nei bambini che più facilmente si osserva.


Intendo questo:
“ Tu quando scoppi a piangere, fino ad avere un pianto con singhiozzi, cosa pensi, quale immagine si forma nella tua mente. Hai provato a capire?”


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo che io non frigno.


È una qualità?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una qualità?


Una delle migliori peraltro. La gente che frigna ed al contempo fa nulla per smettere la farei spegnere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Accedere? A cosa?
> 
> Spiega.


Alka tua mente oscuro


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una delle migliori peraltro. La gente che frigna ed al contempo fa nulla per smettere la farei spegnere.


Tu non frigni mai? Non hai mai frignato?


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alka tua mente oscuro


Ginè oggi ti perdi le lettere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ginè oggi ti perdi le lettere.


Se avessi letto, sapresti anche perché.


----------



## ionio36 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai descritto quello che succede. Ma… cerco di trattenermi, non voglio farmi sentire, delle volte mi alzo in punta di piedi per cambiare stanza e poter dare sfogo al mio pianto senza freni, delle volte mi becca che piango prima, delle volte mi becca mentre mi alzo. Non lo faccio di proposito.
> L’ ultima tua riflessione in effetti mi incuriosisce.


Secondo me stai entrando in depressione!
Io lavoro anche con persone depresse e tu hai molti sintomi (da quello che leggo).


----------



## ionio36 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Fatti aiutare!


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se avessi letto, sapresti anche perché.


Non ho letto tutto non e’ che vivo qua dentro.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> https://www.tradimento.net/threads/non-ci-posso-credere.27947/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alberto… stai vivendo un inferno.
Volta la pagina.
Vuoi passare il resto della vita cosi ?
Arriverà un momento in cui sarai vecchio e stanco ( e molto più saggio) in cui ti chiederai se è valsa la pena di vivere questo inferno…
La vita è una sola e va vissuta il più serenamente possibile.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Alberto… stai vivendo un inferno.
> Volta la pagina.
> Vuoi passare il resto della vita cosi ?
> Arriverà un momento in cui sarai vecchio e stanco ( e molto più saggio) in cui ti chiederai se è valsa la pena di vivere questo inferno…
> La vita è una sola e va vissuta il più serenamente possibile.


Grazie Lara,
Grazie di cuore. Penso che hai perfettamente ragione, vorrei seguire il tuo consiglio, ma Putroppo hai ragione anche sul fatto che sto vivendo un inferno e ogni tanto mi assale L’ ansia, la rabbia, mi si annebbia il cervello e prende il sopravvento su tutto. Per ora sto resistendo a tutto ciò, certo non potrò resistere tutta la vita, se con il trascorrere del tempo, mi rendo conto che ci sono dei miglioramenti e che potrei riuscire a portare avanti il matrimonio senza tutto quello che mi sento dentro ora, ne sarò felice, però se vedo che la situazione rimane quella attuale e il tempo che trascorre non muta la situazione, non mi resterà altro che lasciarla. Molti hanno scirtto che sei mesi per metabolizzare un tradimento simoniachi e che ci vogliono anni, qualcun altro ha scritto che devo prendere una strada perché ormai sono passati 6 mesi (quindi li reputano tanti). Insomma….. leggo tutto, ascolto tutti e poi cerco di raccogliere le idee. Grazie ancora e buona serata.


----------



## Alberto (3 Gennaio 2023)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Secondo me stai entrando in depressione!
> Io lavoro anche con persone depresse e tu hai molti sintomi (da quello che leggo).


Boh…. Può anche essere. Non sono mai stato depresso quindi non so lo stato di ciò. Posso solo dire che vado a fasi alterne, però veramente felice come una volta non lo sono mai. Camuffo e spesso indosso una maschera per non mostrare il vero “io” attuale.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non frigni mai? Non hai mai frignato?


da che mi ricordo, quando ho vissuto un disagio, mi sono attivato per risolverlo. A volte l’ho risolto, a volte no. Tuttavia ritengo il frignamento, alias auto commiserazione, uno stato d’animo da persona irrisolta. Inutile quindi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> da che mi ricordo, quando ho vissuto un disagio, mi sono attivato per risolverlo. A volte l’ho risolto, a volte no. Tuttavia ritengo il frignamento, alias auto commiserazione, uno stato d’animo da persona irrisolta. Inutile quindi.


È diffuso questo giudizio sul pianto. Non lo condivido


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2023)

Boh, io sono sempre stupefatta da chi, in buona fede eh , da suggerimenti riguardo a eventi che non sono stato vissuti in prima persona.
Quello che sta passando Alberto lo passano tutti (o quasi ) i traditi.
e’ normale! Dare consigli ad cazzum se non si ha vissuto la stesso problema, non e’ d’aiuto.
Riporto uno stralcio qualsiasi di un articolo scientifico:

Il Disturbo da Stress Post-Infedeltà (DSPI) in ambito clinico, sta ad indicare un tipo di trauma provocato dalla *scoperta dell’infedeltà del partner*.
Scoprire di essere vittime di un tradimento è un’esperienza devastante oltre che traumatica sul piano fisico.
Lo psicologo statunitense _Dennis C. Ortman_ è stato il primo a parlarne e pur non volendo stabilire una nuova categoria diagnostica, sottolinea la vicinanza agli effetti provocati dal disturbo post- traumatico da stress (DPTS).
Coloro che hanno subito un trauma, tendono a rivivere, come coloro che hanno subito un tradimento, ripetutamente l’esperienza, *rievocano costantemente immagini, ricordi dolorosi,*oltre che una sindrome di ansia, depressione, distimia e nei casi più gravi anedonia.
Il ventaglio di emozioni che si sperimentano in seguito ad un trauma e il*tradimento rappresenta un trauma*, sono estremamente perturbanti, nella coppia possono essere vissute come uno tsunami. Coloro che sperimentano un tradimento vivono una serie di sintomi caratteristici: _pensieri intrusive, ottundimento emotivo, evitamento, rabbia cronica, iper vigilanza, ansia, insonnia, difficoltà di concentrazione, irritabilità, angoscia_.
Il trauma cognitivo ed emotivo produce un mondo di emozioni che non di rado inducono a comportamenti e sentimenti estremamente razionali.
Gli intensi sentimenti sperimentati divengono sempre più violenti e destrutturanti in quanto l’infedeltà subita _lede gravemente all’immagine che si ha di se stessi, nonché della coppia_.
L’autostima l’identità personale e il proprio giudizio di valore appaiono compromessi perché vi è stato un inganno che non abbiamo colto, oltre a non cogliere le motivazioni che hanno portato il tradimento. Non di rado la persona tradita inizia a colpevolizzarsi e a sminuirsi iniziando un’indagine sul perché. Quanto più il tradimento ci sembra inaccettabile e sorprendente, tanto più manifesteremo *disturbi da stress post tradimento*.
Il nostro cervello è programmato per tenerci al sicuro, per rilevare i segnali di pericolo e farci agire di conseguenza. Nel suo libro _“il corpo accusa il colpo”Bessel Van Der Kolk_ parla di come, dopo aver subito un trauma, l’ambiente circostante è vissuto con un sistema nervoso diverso ovvero particolarmente attivato, questo fa sì che si rivelano segnali di pericolo ovunque.i segnali di pericolo arrivati all’amigdala, causano un aumento del rilascio di ormoni dello stress come l’adrenalina e il cortisolo. Questa scarica neurochimica aumenta la frequenza cardiaca la pressione arteriosa la respirazione e da qui una serie di sintomi fisici legati all’ansia scaturita dal trauma.
Tutti i traumi hanno bisogno di essere elaborati, e tutti i traumi rappresentano dei lutti ciò vale anche per l’infedeltà, pertanto è fondamentale per l’elaborazione dell’infedeltà comprendere se si intende chiudere la relazione o ricucirla e ricostruire la coppia.
In ambito clinico e noto che nonostante si possa far esistere la responsabilità individuale il problema dell’_infedeltà è con molta probabilità un problema di coppia e come tale va affrontato, in coppia._


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Boh, io sono sempre stupefatta da chi, in buona fede eh , da suggerimenti riguardo a eventi che non sono stato vissuti in prima persona.
> Quello che sta passando Alberto lo passano tutti (o quasi ) i traditi.
> e’ normale! Dare consigli ad cazzum se non si ha vissuto la stesso problema, non e’ d’aiuto.
> Riporto uno stralcio qualsiasi di un articolo scientifico:
> ...


È utile rivolgersi a professionisti.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È diffuso questo giudizio sul pianto. Non lo condivido


Non sul pianto e basta. oggi mia moglie ha pianto, mica avevo motivi per lamentarmene. se non scorgi la differenza tra chi frigna e chi piange, fai parte anche tu dei primi.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo che io non frigno.


Vediamo.
Devi ascoltare l’audio, e guardare il video.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Boh, io sono sempre stupefatta da chi, in buona fede eh , da suggerimenti riguardo a eventi che non sono stato vissuti in prima persona.
> Quello che sta passando Alberto lo passano tutti (o quasi ) i traditi.
> e’ normale! Dare consigli ad cazzum se non si ha vissuto la stesso problema, non e’ d’aiuto.
> Riporto uno stralcio qualsiasi di un articolo scientifico:
> ...


Quindi un medico che non ha mai avuto un cancro dovrebbe esimersi dal prescrivere una chemio solo perché lui non ha mai vissuto su stesso lo stessa problema.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vediamo.
> Devi ascoltare l’audio, e guardare il video.


lo farò più avanti. Ricordamelo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto non e’ che vivo qua dentro.


E allora evita di parlare


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi un medico che non ha mai avuto un cancro dovrebbe esimersi dal prescrivere una chemio solo perché lui non ha mai vissuto su stesso lo stessa problema.


No, dovrebbe esimersi di dirgli che potrebbe guarire con una tisana alla malva , se nella vita fa il podologo.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, dovrebbe esimersi di dirgli che potrebbe guarire con una tisana alla malva , se nella vita fa il podologo.


io nn parlavo di tisane e podologi. Ma va bene se vuoi rispondere così.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E allora evita di parlare


Non riesce. Lo sai. E difatti vive come vive. Alla rinfusa.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> lo farò più avanti. Ricordamelo.


Non posso sapere però quando per te sia un momento sereno in cui puoi guardare un video.
A me il video ha commosso, però ho il dubbio non sia tanto per la musica, ma per quello che trasmettono le persone.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non sul pianto e basta. oggi mia moglie ha pianto, mica avevo motivi per lamentarmene. se non scorgi la differenza tra chi frigna e chi piange, fai parte anche tu dei primi.


Sono interpretazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, dovrebbe esimersi di dirgli che potrebbe guarire con una tisana alla malva , se nella vita fa il podologo.


Io concordo che ci sono esperienze difficili da immaginare.
Vale per il tradimento subìto, come per quello perpetrato, così come non credo che si riesca a immaginare cosa si provi a fare una rapina o commettere un delitto o rischiare davvero a vita o subire vere violenze.
Ma per questo esiste la narrazione, anche in forma cinematografica, che cerca di rappresentare a tutti certe situazioni, ci sono i neuroni specchio e la capacità di ragionare.
Però, così come c’è chi nonostante tutto non capisce e non prova empatia, altrettanto esiste chi ingigantisce le emozioni, caricandole di altre che risuonano.
Però se si vede che non si riesce a gestire il carico si deve chiedere aiuto.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E allora evita di parlare


Se non avevo letto non potevo sapere. Quindi ho scritto per quello che sapevo.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non posso sapere però quando per te sia un momento sereno in cui puoi guardare un video.
> A me il video ha commosso, però ho il dubbio non sia tanto per la musica, ma per quello che trasmettono le persone.


Non è questione di serenità, quello lo sono dal 1997. Ma di possibilità.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono interpretazioni.


Certo, per i fregnoni.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Boh, io sono sempre stupefatta da chi, in buona fede eh , da suggerimenti riguardo a eventi che non sono stato vissuti in prima persona.
> Quello che sta passando Alberto lo passano tutti (o quasi ) i traditi.
> e’ normale! Dare consigli ad cazzum se non si ha vissuto la stesso problema, non e’ d’aiuto.
> Riporto uno stralcio qualsiasi di un articolo scientifico:
> ...


Molto molto interessante


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Molto molto interessante


quindi stai cambiando idea sull'andare da un professionista?


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi un medico che non ha mai avuto un cancro dovrebbe esimersi dal prescrivere una chemio solo perché lui non ha mai vissuto su stesso lo stessa problema.


Paragone che non ha senso. Un medico è un medico, ha studiato e sa cosa dice e prescrive, un’ altra cosa è una persona normale che parla, sparla, consiglia e pensa di essere la verità su argomenti delicati dove non si hanno competenze.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi stai cambiando idea sull'andare da un professionista?


Quello che ho letto L’ ho trovato molto interessante. 
Non so come si evolverà la situazione, può succedere di tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, dovrebbe esimersi di dirgli che potrebbe guarire con una tisana alla malva , se nella vita fa il podologo.


Mi sa che Pincopallino è più confuso di me  e ce ne vuole


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quello che ho letto L’ ho trovato molto interessante.
> Non so come si evolverà la situazione, può succedere di tutto e il contrario di tutto.


è inutile che trovi le cose interessanti ma poi non le fai
fai la fine degli elefanti


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

@Alberto  è inutile che ridi, da quando sei qui ti è stato detto di farti vedere da uno bravo, ma tu continui a non volerci andare perchè ti vergogni di essere debole e di essere stato tradito


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

si, ma che lagna, 'sto qui


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma che lagna, 'sto qui


sei tu inzezzzzibbbbile


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma che lagna, 'sto qui


Con chi ce l’hai ?
Con me?
No perché nel caso probabilmente tanto per far fiato alla bocca. Sai cosa significa esser tradito?
Per me è un lutto con cambi di umore, sensazioni sgradevoli, ansie e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Con chi ce l’hai ?
> Con me?
> No perché nel caso probabilmente tanto per far fiato alla bocca. Sai cosa significa esser tradito?
> Per me è un lutto con cambi di umore, sensazioni sgradevoli, ansie e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


lo so e confermo che sei una lagna


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo so e confermo che sei una lagna


Ma se non vuoi leggere certe cose perché non ti iscrivi ad un forum di sport, di musica o …. Di pagliacci (che probabilmente ti si addice anche…) ?


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

Per lo stesso motivo per cui tu stai qui a rompere le palle ed a lagnarti se non ti si dicono le cose che vuoi sentire o non ti si fa 'pat pat' sulla testa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Con chi ce l’hai ?
> Con me?
> No perché nel caso probabilmente tanto per far fiato alla bocca. Sai cosa significa esser tradito?
> Per me è un lutto con cambi di umore, sensazioni sgradevoli, ansie e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


Ripeto che lo so.
E so che prima di viverlo pensavo che il tradimento riguardasse gli altri e ci si potesse fare battute.
Per quanto mi riguarda, è vero che prima di essere tradita non capivo.
Tu non vuoi cercare una psicoterapia non perché ti vergogni del tradimento, ma perché non vuoi dover vedere che il rapporto che avevate prima e che ti piaceva non era perfetto come credevi.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma se non vuoi leggere certe cose perché non ti iscrivi ad un forum di sport, di musica o …. Di pagliacci (che probabilmente ti si addice anche…) ?


Non offendermi i pagliacci che loro almeno fanno ridere essu’ddai.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui tu stai qui a rompere le palle ed a lagnarti se non ti si dicono le cose che vuoi sentire o non ti si fa 'pat pat' sulla testa


Io sono qui per cercare aiuto. Non è vero che leggo e rifletto solo su quello che
Mi voglio sentir dire. Brunetta mi ha “bastonato” un sacco di volte, eppure ho scritto qualche giorno fa che mi affascina quello che scrive e come lo scrive. Detto questo… per contro…. Tu invece vali come il 2 di picche.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto che lo so.
> E so che prima di viverlo pensavo che il tradimento riguardasse gli altri e ci si potesse fare battute.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, è vero che prima di essere tradita non capivo.
> Tu non vuoi cercare una psicoterapia non perché ti vergogni del tradimento, ma perché non vuoi dover vedere che il rapporto che avevate prima e che ti piaceva non era perfetto come credevi.


Può essere…
Certo è che ora guardo tante cose da un altra prospettiva. Potrei fare 1000 esempi in merito. Lei stessa mi ha detto che mi comporto in modo diverso, ci sono tante piccole sfaccettature che nota, a parte i miei momenti down, tutto il resto è completamente migliore.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Può essere…
> Certo è che ora guardo tante cose da un altra prospettiva. Potrei fare 1000 esempi in merito. Lei stessa mi ha detto che mi comporto in modo diverso, ci sono tante piccole sfaccettature che nota, a parte i miei momenti down, tutto il resto è completamente migliore.


Ma non è quello il punto.
Per questo hai bisogno di un supporto professionale.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io concordo che ci sono esperienze difficili da immaginare.
> Vale per il tradimento subìto, come per quello perpetrato, così come non credo che si riesca a immaginare cosa si provi a fare una rapina o commettere un delitto o rischiare davvero a vita o subire vere violenze.
> Ma per questo esiste la narrazione, anche in forma cinematografica, che cerca di rappresentare a tutti certe situazioni, ci sono i neuroni specchio e la capacità di ragionare.
> Però, così come c’è chi nonostante tutto non capisce e non prova empatia, altrettanto esiste chi ingigantisce le emozioni, caricandole di altre che risuonano.
> Però se si vede che non si riesce a gestire il carico si deve chiedere aiuto.


Si Brunetta, ma a prescindere da neuroni specchio e narrazione, ho potuto constatare che tutti i consigli che ho dato in vita mia (non pareri eh, consigli) su eventi importanti non vissuti , si sono dimostrati lontani anni luce dal reale…e quando sono successi a me eventi di una certa gravita’ mi sono resa conto che l’empatia in certi casi non basta.
se tutti quelli che hanno vissuto un tradimento ci mettono in media un paio d’anni per elaborare, e tu che non capisci piu nulla ti senti dire da chi ti vede in certe situazioni e non ha provato sulla sua pelle :  “tre mesi e ancora stai cosi?? “ ecco…siamo distanti dal reale …tutto qua.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto, un supporto psicologico aiuta, molto piu’ che non averlo. 
per il resto, ti ripeto, e’ tutto normale. La tua reazione e’ come quella di altri al posto tuo. Prenditi tempo anche per te stesso. Non focalizzarti solo su come diventare il marito ideale. Fai cose solo per te. Ritrova te stesso anche fuori dalla coppia.
aiuta, sai?


----------



## ionio36 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È utile rivolgersi a professionisti.


Condivido!


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Con chi ce l’hai ?
> Con me?
> No perché nel caso probabilmente tanto per far fiato alla bocca. Sai cosa significa esser tradito?
> Per me è un lutto con cambi di umore, sensazioni sgradevoli, ansie e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


Come ti avevo detto nell'altro post, ci vuole tempo e tantissima buona volontà. Se hai deciso di girare pagina, lo devi fare davvero. Se non ce la fai, lasciala. Vivere in questo modo fa male ad entrambi.


----------



## ionio36 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma se non vuoi leggere certe cose perché non ti iscrivi ad un forum di sport, di musica o …. Di pagliacci (che probabilmente ti si addice anche…) ?


Purtroppo Alberto, ti stai piangendo troppo addosso.
E la cosa, da esperienza negativa, ma pur sempre rimediabile, sta diventando un caso"umano".


----------



## Angie17 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si Brunetta, ma a prescindere da neuroni specchio e narrazione, ho potuto constatare che tutti i consigli che ho dato in vita mia (non pareri eh, consigli) su eventi importanti non vissuti , si sono dimostrati lontani anni luce dal reale…e quando sono successi a me eventi di una certa gravita’ mi sono resa conto che l’empatia in certi casi non basta.
> se tutti quelli che hanno vissuto un tradimento ci mettono in media un paio d’anni per elaborare, e tu che non capisci piu nulla ti senti dire da chi ti vede in certe situazioni e non ha provato sulla sua pelle :  “tre mesi e ancora stai cosi?? “ ecco…siamo distanti dal reale …tutto qua.


Sono d'accordo solo in parte. Due persone possono vivere lo stesso evento ma reagire in maniera molto diversa, dipende dal vissuto.   Spesso chi ha alle spalle un vissuto drammatico,  ha una soglia di tolleranza molto più alta, la sua scala di valori e le  sue priorità sono molto diverse da chi magari incontra come primo scoglio nella vita un tradimento. Basta vedere la descrizione del tipo di vita che conduceva Alberto prima della confessione. Quella confessione non ha ferito solo i suoi sentimenti, ma ha anche messo fine all'idea di famiglia "Mulino Bianco " che probabilmente aveva nella sua testa. La ferita nel suo caso è doppia. Quando piange lo fa anche per il " lutto " che ha avvolto il  suo sogno. Una specie di "Requiem for a Dream" ..( " Lux Aeterna") ... e  scusate la citazione del pezzo del grande Clint Mansell.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si Brunetta, ma a prescindere da neuroni specchio e narrazione, ho potuto constatare che tutti i consigli che ho dato in vita mia (non pareri eh, consigli) su eventi importanti non vissuti , si sono dimostrati lontani anni luce dal reale…e quando sono successi a me eventi di una certa gravita’ mi sono resa conto che l’empatia in certi casi non basta.
> se tutti quelli che hanno vissuto un tradimento ci mettono in media un paio d’anni per elaborare, e tu che non capisci piu nulla ti senti dire da chi ti vede in certe situazioni e non ha provato sulla sua pelle :  “tre mesi e ancora stai cosi?? “ ecco…siamo distanti dal reale …tutto qua.


 diglielo al pagliaccio che parla per dare aria alla bocca.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Alberto, un supporto psicologico aiuta, molto piu’ che non averlo.
> per il resto, ti ripeto, e’ tutto normale. La tua reazione e’ come quella di altri al posto tuo. Prenditi tempo anche per te stesso. Non focalizzarti solo su come diventare il marito ideale. Fai cose solo per te. Ritrova te stesso anche fuori dalla coppia.
> aiuta, sai?


Grazie Jacaranda,
Sei molto riflessiva e cerco sempre di seguire le persone che danno giusti consigli.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> diglielo al pagliaccio che parla per dare aria alla bocca.


certo che non sei proprio capace di non offendere eh... sai solo "elogiare" chi ti giustifica ma Jacaranda ti ha detto tante altre cose che nn consideri minimamente


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Come ti avevo detto nell'altro post, ci vuole tempo e tantissima buona volontà. Se hai deciso di girare pagina, lo devi fare davvero. Se non ce la fai, lasciala. Vivere in questo modo fa male ad entrambi.


Ciao Vera,
Come hai già letto un sacco di volte, sono confuso, indeciso, ansioso….. quindi faccio fatica a prendere una posizione, sia nel dire che resto è dargli questa garanzia sia nel lasciarla. Sarebbe una decisione frettolosa. Posso solo dire che dopo l’ ultima mia “pazzia” di capodanno (bella serata in sala da ballo per poi tornare a casa già incazzuso, piangere nel letto…. Rivestirmi e andarmen in giro per la città fino all’ Alba… per poi tornare… parlare e fare L’ amore….), non mi sono più capitati momento down, il pensiero c’è sempre…. Ma meno distruggente, da allora solo cose buone. Vedremo Vera… vedremo…. Non canto  vittoria perché ci si mette un attimo a ricadere nella disperazione….però lo reputo un buon segnale.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

la "pazzia" sarebbe andare in giro fino all'alba?


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> certo che non sei proprio capace di non offendere eh... sai solo "elogiare" chi ti giustifica ma Jacaranda ti ha detto tante altre cose che nn consideri minimamente


Il tizio offende e non sono capace di “incassare”. Detto questo ho avuto anche parole di utenti non “bellissime” o che andavano contro il mio pensiero e atteggiamento, eppure ho apprezzato quello che hanno scritto. Non sopporto la gente superficiale che offende e scherza su una cosa tanto delicata come un tradimento.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> la "pazzia" sarebbe andare in giro fino all'alba?


La pazzia sta nel passare una bella serata in sala da ballo, ballare vicini, amoreggiare, stare con amici… per poi tornare a casa…. Diventare un’ altra persona…. Non avvicinarsi nemqnceh a lei che si aspettava carezze e passione…. Entrare in uno stato di disperazione, alzarsi e andarsene in giro fino all’ Alba….
Ti sembra normale? 
A me no!!! 
Ho l’ umiltà di ammeterete quando faccio cose non belle.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si Brunetta, ma a prescindere da neuroni specchio e narrazione, ho potuto constatare che tutti i consigli che ho dato in vita mia (non pareri eh, consigli) su eventi importanti non vissuti , si sono dimostrati lontani anni luce dal reale…e quando sono successi a me eventi di una certa gravita’ mi sono resa conto che l’empatia in certi casi non basta.
> se tutti quelli che hanno vissuto un tradimento ci mettono in media un paio d’anni per elaborare, e tu che non capisci piu nulla ti senti dire da chi ti vede in certe situazioni e non ha provato sulla sua pelle :  “tre mesi e ancora stai cosi?? “ ecco…siamo distanti dal reale …tutto qua.


Questo è un forum di tradimenti. Se una persona si mette a cercare in rete è facile capiti qui.
Se apre un topic, ora ancor più che in passato, trova chi gli risponde (topic di Alberto 222 pagine, in passato sarebbero state una ventina con lo stesso risultato).
Alberto può leggere articoli interessanti che gli vengono consigliati, dove si trova a leggere quello che gli capita, trova parole che descrivono ciò che prova, da lì ad elaborare il tutto ce ne passa.
Partecipare ad un topic, perchè come tanti utenti qui, hanno macinato situazioni di tradimento o intorno al tradimento, non è empatia.
Nuovi utenti vengono usati come perno per una chiacchera, ma la corsa porta presto alla noia.
A parte un utente (uno in tutto il forum), quasi nessuno ha le capacità di scrivere delle parole per rispondere, interagire con una persona confusa, che ha subito un trauma avendo padronanza di cosa arriva dall’altra parte. A volte ci passa qualcosa, a giro, ma è mero culo.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo in parte. Due persone possono vivere lo stesso evento ma reagire in maniera molto diversa, dipende dal vissuto.   Spesso chi ha alle spalle un vissuto drammatico,  ha una soglia di tolleranza molto più alta, la sua scala di valori e le  sue priorità sono molto diverse da chi magari incontra come primo scoglio nella vita un tradimento. Basta vedere la descrizione del tipo di vita che conduceva Alberto prima della confessione. Quella confessione non ha ferito solo i suoi sentimenti, ma ha anche messo fine all'idea di famiglia "Mulino Bianco " che probabilmente aveva nella sua testa. La ferita nel suo caso è doppia. Quando piange lo fa anche per il " lutto " che ha avvolto il  suo sogno. Una specie di "Requiem for a Dream" ..( " Lux Aeterna") ... e  scusate la citazione del pezzo del grande Clint Mansell.


Grandissima  hai centrato in pieno il bersaglio.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il tizio offende e non sono capace di “incassare”. Detto questo ho avuto anche parole di utenti non “bellissime” o che andavano contro il mio pensiero e atteggiamento, eppure ho apprezzato quello che hanno scritto. Non sopporto la gente superficiale che offende e scherza su una cosa tanto delicata come un tradimento.


che stai esagerando te l'ha detto anche jacaranda,  ma tu ricordi la metà dei post che leggi 


Alberto ha detto:


> La pazzia sta nel passare una bella serata in sala da ballo, ballare vicini, amoreggiare, stare con amici… per poi tornare a casa…. Diventare un’ altra persona…. Non avvicinarsi nemqnceh a lei che si aspettava carezze e passione…. Entrare in uno stato di disperazione, alzarsi e andarsene in giro fino all’ Alba….
> Ti sembra normale?
> A me no!!!
> Ho l’ umiltà di ammeterete quando faccio cose non belle.


ma cosa c'entrano l'umiltà e la pazzia?  tu usi parole a caso, hai sbalzi di umore che sono sinceramente preoccupanti ma NON VUOI FARE NIENTE, ti lamenti e resti lì a piangerti addosso, dici che leggi e rifletti ma ancora l'elenco dei professionisti della tua zona non sei andato a cercarlo per cercare di capirci qualcosa in quello che stai vivendo
alla fine uno si scoccia pure nel leggere sempre le stesse cose


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è un forum di tradimenti. Se una persona si mette a cercare in rete è facile capiti qui.
> Se apre un topic, ora ancor più che in passato, trova chi gli risponde (topic di Alberto 222 pagine, in passato sarebbero state una ventina con lo stesso risultato).
> Alberto può leggere articoli interessanti che gli vengono consigliati, dove si trova a leggere quello che gli capita, trova parole che descrivono ciò che prova, da lì ad elaborare il tutto ce ne passa.
> Partecipare ad un topic, perchè come tanti utenti qui, hanno macinato situazioni di tradimento o intorno al tradimento, non è empatia.
> ...


Eh già….
Bisogna Chiedersi anche il perché delle 222 pagine avvicinandosi ai 5000 messaggi. E che non si dica perché sono testardo, che sono nel limbo, che non decido. Ci sono fior di discussioni dove c’è gente che dice che ci vogliono anni per stabilizzarsi, c’è gente che ha scritto 5/6/7 e più anni fa ed è ancora in dubbio. Penso che questo post abbia aperto una sorta di “chiacchiera amichevole” tra persone tradite, tra traditori, con aprrofondimenti  importanti che non si erano approfonditi prima. Per esempio si è parlato molto delle personalità, del motivo delle lacrime, ci sono stati alcuni film da guardare consigliati ( li ho visti ed erano bellissimi). Con alcuni mi sono “scannato”, per poi intenderci e “sopportarci”, abbiamo capito con chi interagivamo….. e non parlo solo di me o l’ interlocutore, ma un po’ di tutti…. Spesso qualcuno si accodava alla durezza di qualche messaggio, delle altre volte qualcuno si avvicinava al mio pensiero e al mio stato.
Beh….che devo dire….
Ringrazio tutti…..
Tutti per avermi dedicato anche pochi secondi (alcuni) della propria vita e tanti altri che invece partecipano, mi aiutano, mi strattonano (virtualmente), ma vi garantisco che tutti mi siete serviti.
Non sono in depressione, vivo…. E continuo la mia vita nonostante le fasi down, con mia moglie facciamo quello che facevamo prima ma in un altro modo, con un altro spirito…vado in palestra, ecc….insomma… barcollo ma non mollo e in parte è anche merito di quello che “vivo” qui.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

se tu leggessi qualche altra discussione, oltre alla tua, vedresti che succede anche altrove


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> se tu leggessi qualche altra discussione, oltre alla tua, vedresti che succede anche altrove


Ne ho lette molte Omicron. Prima di scrivere ho passato quasi 3 mesi di letture.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ne ho lette molte Omicron. Prima di scrivere ho passato quasi 3 mesi di letture.


e quindi perchè ti prendi il merito degli OT?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Eh già….
> Bisogna Chiedersi anche il perché delle 222 pagine avvicinandosi ai 5000 messaggi. E che non si dica perché sono testardo, che sono nel limbo, che non decido. Ci sono fior di discussioni dove c’è gente che dice che ci vogliono anni per stabilizzarsi, c’è gente che ha scritto 5/6/7 e più anni fa ed è ancora in dubbio. Penso che questo post abbia aperto una sorta di “chiacchiera amichevole” tra persone tradite, tra traditori, con aprrofondimenti  importanti che non si erano approfonditi prima. Per esempio si è parlato molto delle personalità, del motivo delle lacrime, ci sono stati alcuni film da guardare consigliati ( li ho visti ed erano bellissimi). Con alcuni mi sono “scannato”, per poi intenderci e “sopportarci”, abbiamo capito con chi interagivamo….. e non parlo solo di me o l’ interlocutore, ma un po’ di tutti…. Spesso qualcuno si accodava alla durezza di qualche messaggio, delle altre volte qualcuno si avvicinava al mio pensiero e al mio stato.
> Beh….che devo dire….
> Ringrazio tutti…..
> ...


Io non ho quasi partecipato al tuo topic. 
Ormai ne ho letti tanti, ed in effetti non ho tutte ste balle di dare la dovuta attenzione a chi arriva in uno stato come il tuo. Uso anche io il forum come passatempo. Tanto più che se leggo una intro e dietro ci sono già venti, trenta pagine, dovrei leggermele tutte e spesso mi è proprio impossibile.
Ti ringrazio dei ringraziamenti, anche se diretti ad altri. Se si riesce a tirare fuori qualcosa di utile dal marasma, è comunque cosa buona.
Se valuti per un professionista, vedila anche come un fatto che qui puoi trovare risposte e aiuto solo fino ad un certo punto, mentre una persona preparata può avere maggiore cognizione di cosa ti dice, di cosa vivi, magari cerca di focalizzare dei punti, se ci vai solo dicendo che sei confuso e aspettandoti che faccia qualche magia rischi di perdere solo tempo.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho quasi partecipato al tuo topic.
> Ormai ne ho letti tanti, ed in effetti non ho tutte ste balle di dare la dovuta attenzione a chi arriva in uno stato come il tuo. Uso anche io il forum come passatempo. Tanto più che se leggo una intro e dietro ci sono già venti, trenta pagine, dovrei leggermele tutte e spesso mi è proprio impossibile.
> Ti ringrazio dei ringraziamenti, anche se diretti ad altri. Se si riesce a tirare fuori qualcosa di utile dal marasma, è comunque cosa buona.
> Se valuti per un professionista, vedila anche come un fatto che qui puoi trovare risposte e aiuto solo fino ad un certo punto, mentre una persona preparata può avere maggiore cognizione di cosa ti dice, di cosa vivi, magari cerca di focalizzare dei punti, se ci vai solo dicendo che sei confuso e aspettandoti che faccia qualche magia rischi di perdere solo tempo.


Il mio ringraziamento è anche per te… per tutti….. ad uno ad uno…. Dall’ utente che ha commentato una sola volta e con poche parole all utente che ha scritto molte volte e con risposte lunghe, da quelli che mi rincuoravano a quelli che mi prendevano a “ceffoni virtuali”.
Per quanto riguarda il dover andare da un professionista…. Beh… sono partito con “non se ne parla neanche” a “valuterò”, questo alla luce delle tante persone che mi hanno scirtto di provare questa strada.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> e quindi perchè ti prendi il merito degli OT?


Nessun merito è una constatazione.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Nessun merito è una constatazione.


constatazione sbagliata, in qualsiasi discussione si va OT, se davvero le avessi lette te ne saresti accorto, non è  che questa sia diversa dalle altre


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Nessun merito è una constatazione.


Sai cosa mi "preoccupa" di te?
Come hai ammesso tu stesso, è la mancanza di equilibrio tra alti e bassi, capisco che di fronte a tua moglie la girandola di emozioni sia potente, ma qui, davanti ad un forum, dovresti avere il tempo di ragionare su quello che scrivi. Purtroppo nelle tue risposte continui a mostrare momenti di fiduciosa esaltazione alternati a momenti di cupa depressione
Lo trovo un pessimo segnale


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi "preoccupa" di te?
> Come hai ammesso tu stesso, è la mancanza di equilibrio tra alti e bassi, capisco che di fronte a tua moglie la girandola di emozioni sia potente, ma qui, davanti ad un forum, dovresti avere il tempo di ragionare su quello che scrivi. Purtroppo nelle tue risposte continui a mostrare momenti di fiduciosa esaltazione alternati a momenti di cupa depressione
> Lo trovo un pessimo segnale


vero...è quello che ho notato anche io...anche solo scrivendo su un forum passa dall'entusiasmarsi  per una risposta al rancore verso chi dice quello che a lui non piace...non mi era mai capitato di "sentire" così forte le sensazioni di chi scrive...e anche secondo me questo atteggiamento non porta a niente di buono.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il tizio offende e non sono capace di “incassare”. Detto questo ho avuto anche parole di utenti non “bellissime” o che andavano contro il mio pensiero e atteggiamento, eppure ho apprezzato quello che hanno scritto. Non sopporto la gente superficiale che offende e scherza su una cosa tanto delicata come un tradimento.


Guarda che quello non è un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> che stai esagerando te l'ha detto anche jacaranda,  ma tu ricordi la metà dei post che leggi
> 
> ma cosa c'entrano l'umiltà e la pazzia?  tu usi parole a caso, hai sbalzi di umore che sono sinceramente preoccupanti ma NON VUOI FARE NIENTE, ti lamenti e resti lì a piangerti addosso, dici che leggi e rifletti ma ancora l'elenco dei professionisti della tua zona non sei andato a cercarlo per cercare di capirci qualcosa in quello che stai vivendo
> alla fine uno si scoccia pure nel leggere sempre le stesse cose


Tu ti scocci facilmente.
Non vuoi leggere le persone che ripetono lo stesso schema. Ma lo facciamo tutti.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti scocci facilmente.
> Non vuoi leggere le persone che ripetono lo stesso schema. Ma lo facciamo tutti.


Che mi scoccio facilmente è vero
Che lui mi irrita, pure


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> constatazione sbagliata, in qualsiasi discussione si va OT, se davvero le avessi lette te ne saresti accorto, non è  che questa sia diversa dalle altre


Tu sei la verità? 
Abbastanza presuntuosa direi…


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Che mi scoccio facilmente è vero
> Che lui mi irrita, pure


Come dicono “quelli bravi” chi ci irrita ci fa capire cose di noi.
A te irrita chi non prende decisioni nette in tempi brevi.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi "preoccupa" di te?
> Come hai ammesso tu stesso, è la mancanza di equilibrio tra alti e bassi, capisco che di fronte a tua moglie la girandola di emozioni sia potente, ma qui, davanti ad un forum, dovresti avere il tempo di ragionare su quello che scrivi. Purtroppo nelle tue risposte continui a mostrare momenti di fiduciosa esaltazione alternati a momenti di cupa depressione
> Lo trovo un pessimo segnale


Lo so…Putroppo hai ragione e delle volte me ne rendo conto….. delle volte…


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che quello non è un tradimento.


Non ho capito Brunetta? Intendi che quello che ha fatto mia moglie non è un tradimento?


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Vera,
> Come hai già letto un sacco di volte, sono confuso, indeciso, ansioso….. quindi faccio fatica a prendere una posizione, sia nel dire che resto è dargli questa garanzia sia nel lasciarla. Sarebbe una decisione frettolosa. Posso solo dire che dopo l’ ultima mia “pazzia” di capodanno (bella serata in sala da ballo per poi tornare a casa già incazzuso, piangere nel letto…. Rivestirmi e andarmen in giro per la città fino all’ Alba… per poi tornare… parlare e fare L’ amore….), non mi sono più capitati momento down, il pensiero c’è sempre…. Ma meno distruggente, da allora solo cose buone. Vedremo Vera… vedremo…. Non canto  vittoria perché ci si mette un attimo a ricadere nella disperazione….però lo reputo un buon segnale.


Mi associo a chi ti dice che è bene che tu ti faccia aiutare. Lo hai capito anche tu che hai dei seri problemi. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tu sei la verità?
> Abbastanza presuntuosa direi…


Ah io i difetti li ho tutti
Tu?


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dicono “quelli bravi” chi ci irrita ci fa capire cose di noi.
> A te irrita chi non prende decisioni nette in tempi brevi.


L’ho già scritto più volte cosa mi irrita di lui


----------



## Mir (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto, hai ricevuto ormai consigli e considerazioni da moltissimi utenti che sicuramente ti avranno  aiutato fino ad ora a considerare la situazione che stai vivendo da tanti punti di vista ed a sfogarti....
Ora però, a meno che il tuo obiettivo non sia veramente di fare il record di pagine per una discussione, fai tesoro dell'unico consiglio che da adesso in poi ti possa aiutare...... chiama un professionista e prendi un appuntamento.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi associo a chi ti dice che è bene che tu ti faccia aiutare. Lo hai capito anche tu che hai dei seri problemi. In bocca al lupo.


Si Vera… L’ ho capito…. Sto temporeggiando perché vorrei provare ad uscirne da solo.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah io i difetti li ho tutti
> Tu?


Io di più


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Io di più


Sei più vecchio mi batti con l’esperienza


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Alberto, hai ricevuto ormai consigli e considerazioni da moltissimi utenti che sicuramente ti avranno  aiutato fino ad ora a considerare la situazione che stai vivendo da tanti punti di vista ed a sfogarti....
> Ora però, a meno che il tuo obiettivo non sia veramente di fare il record di pagine per una discussione, fai tesoro dell'unico consiglio che da adesso in poi ti possa aiutare...... chiama un professionista e prendi un appuntamento.


Mir,
Me ne frego dei record, vorrei solo riuscire a tornare sereno, a stare bene, con lei o senza di lei. Putroppo non ho certezze ne stando con lei ne lasciandola.


----------



## Mir (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mir,
> Me ne frego dei record, vorrei solo riuscire a tornare sereno, a stare bene, con lei o senza di lei. Putroppo non ho certezze ne stando con lei ne lasciandola.


Alberto quella del record era  solo una provocazione.... volevo dirti che per provare ad uscire da questa situazione o quantomeno provare a capire quale sia la strada
 giusta da prendere sia quella di rivolgersi a qualcuno che con condizione di causa ti possa veramente aiutare....e temo che anche il più bravo, saggio  e preparato utente in questa seconda fase del tuo processo di elaborazione non possa farlo.... tutto qui.....e parlo per esperienza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho capito Brunetta? Intendi che quello che ha fatto mia moglie non è un tradimento?


Per me un tradimento grave è reiterato nel tempo e viene vissuto in segreto.
Lei ha agito un suo sentire e te lo ha anche comunicato.
Cosa voleva agire e cosa ha voluto comunicare? Non lo so. Probabilmente non lo sa nemmeno lei.
Lei è anche una donna seduttiva e te lo ha detto. Se vuoi riportarla nel recinto, considerando ciò che è accaduto un tradimento di te e non un tentativo di essere anche quella, non capirai lei. La vuoi inchiodare ai suoi sedici anni.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> L’ho già scritto più volte cosa mi irrita di lui


Qui non è un bar. È un forum a tema. Per me è fruttuoso riflettere su se stessi. Dare giudizi e basta non serve.


----------



## ologramma (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si Vera… L’ ho capito…. Sto temporeggiando perché vorrei provare ad uscirne da solo.


credo che devi spende qualche baiocco se no quando ne esci ? Un professionista valuta se tu sei in grado di perdonare tua molgie o  se no devi fare una sola cosa ,, ti allontani per un po di tempo per analizzare i tuoi sentimenti  , sai questi consigli li hanno dati  a persone  che si sono trovate di punto in bianco traditi  consapevoli 
 Mi ripeto , se leggi vecchi nick troverai le soluzioni al tuo problema  , qualcuno ha lasciato subito sua moglie perchè gli faceva schifo fare sesso con lei  , altri che hanno provato  a perdonare  ma non ci sono riusciti ,  e altri che hanno  perdonato  e sono riusciti  a non rompere il matrimonio.
Sono come il probabile  il risultato di una partita di calcio ; 
la puoi vincere  , quindi rimani con lei 
La puoi perdere , divorzi 
La pareggi se rimani bene o male , ma non è un bel risultato  il tradimento ti logorerà il cervello


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Alberto quella del record era  solo una provocazione.... volevo dirti che per provare ad uscire da questa situazione o quantomeno provare a capire quale sia la strada
> giusta da prendere sia quella di rivolgersi a qualcuno che con condizione di causa ti possa veramente aiutare....e temo che anche il più bravo, saggio  e preparato utente in questa seconda fase del tuo processo di elaborazione non possa farlo.... tutto qui.....e parlo per esperienza.


Massì avevo capito che era una battuta. Hai chiuso scrivendo “parlo per esperienza” e sono proprio gli utenti che hanno avuto esperienza che ascolto di più. Mi piacerebbe sapere qualcosa sulla tua esperienza. Hai parto una discussione? Se non vuoi parlarne pubblicamente, se vuoi puoi farlo anche per messaggio privato.


----------



## Alberto (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me un tradimento grave è reiterato nel tempo e viene vissuto in segreto.
> Lei ha agito un suo sentire e te lo ha anche comunicato.
> Cosa voleva agire e cosa ha voluto comunicare? Non lo so. Probabilmente non lo sa nemmeno lei.
> Lei è anche una donna seduttiva e te lo ha detto. Se vuoi riportarla nel recinto, considerando ciò che è accaduto un tradimento di te e non un tentativo di essere anche quella, non capirai lei. La vuoi inchiodare ai suoi sedici anni.


Si…. Lei stessa non sa dare un “perché”. Ha provato a “scavare” dentro se stessa, ma non ha trovato le risposte, se non forse un po’ di curiosità visto che era stata solo con me.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me un tradimento grave è reiterato nel tempo e viene vissuto in segreto.
> Le ha agito un suo sentire e te lo ha anche comunicato.
> Cosa voleva agire e cosa ha voluto comunicare? Non lo so. Probabilmente non lo sa nemmeno lei.
> Lei è anche una donna seduttiva e te lo ha detto. Se vuoi riportarla nel recinto, considerando ciò che è accaduto un tradimento di te e non un tentativo di essere anche quella, non capirai lei. La vuoi inchiodare ai suoi sedici anni.


Mmhh , non sono convinta sai che lei sia costretta a tornare ad essere quella che non e’ dalle aspettative di alberto.
lui chiaramente rivorrebbe la donna  che ha sposato ma non e’ che per forza ora lei sia tutt’altro. A volte e’ vero che sia l’occasione a fare l’uomo ladro.. e non necessariamente che lo fosse senza essersene reso conto (un ladro, intendo).
Se metti una bellissima e giovane donna a far la corte serrata ad un uomo maturo sposato da 25 anni…sicuro che chi ci casca debba essere per forza un seriale che aveva nascosto il vero se stesso sotto la cenere? Io no, perche’ ci cadrebbero il 99% degli uomini.
La moglie di un amico e’ sata corteggiata dopo il parto da un cazzaro bello, ricco e porsche dotato. Lei ragazza acqua e sapone normale che al decimo mazzo di rose non ci poteva credere… infatti non era vero e lui si e’ solo divertito fingendo amore assoluto. Il marito ha capito e ha tenuto botta.  Il cazzaro pero’ non ha tirato fuori la vera lei.. ma ha solo approfittato di una situazione in cui poter portare a casa una tacca nuova.
Ho il sentore che sia accaduta la stessa cosa alla moglie di alberto e dall’atteggiamento intimo di lui lei si sia resa conto di essersi fatta attrarre da un minchione.


----------



## ologramma (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si…. Lei stessa non sa dare un “perché”. Ha provato a “scavare” dentro se stessa, ma non ha trovato le risposte, se non forse un po’ di curiosità visto che era stata solo con me.


alberto  che vuoi scava , la tua lei si è sentita , come dicono le bambine di qui , le farfalle nello stomaco  , cioè si erano eccitate   e quindi perchè non provare ? Ci sono quelle come la tua e la moglie di Ultimo lo hanno confessato lo stesso giorno  , lui ha perdonato subplot e si sono sposati e hanno avuto  figli, credo che l'abbia poi tradita lui ma erano giovani , leggi la sua storia


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si…. Lei stessa non sa dare un “perché”. Ha provato a “scavare” dentro se stessa, ma non ha trovato le risposte, se non forse un po’ di curiosità visto che era stata solo con me.


Si e’ fatta irretire probabilmente da chi si diverte a farlo. Poi si e’ resa conto che lui probabilmente l’ha presa in giro ed e’ ritornata al porto sicuro. Si vergogna. Ecco perche’ non da spiegazioni. (La butto li eh)


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh , non sono convinta sai che lei sia costretta a tornare ad essere quella che non e’ dalle aspettative di alberto.
> lui chiaramente rivorrebbe la donna  che ha sposato ma non e’ che per forza ora lei sia tutt’altro. A volte e’ vero che sia l’occasione a fare l’uomo ladro.. e non necessariamente che lo fosse senza essersene reso conto (un ladro, intendo).
> Se metti una bellissima e giovane donna a far la corte serrata ad un uomo maturo sposato da 25 anni…sicuro che chi ci casca debba essere per forza un seriale che aveva nascosto il vero se stesso sotto la cenere? Io no, perche’ ci cadrebbero il 99% degli uomini.
> La moglie di un amico e’ sata corteggiata dopo il parto da un cazzaro bello, ricco e porsche dotato. Lei ragazza acqua e sapone normale che al decimo mazzo di rose non ci poteva credere… infatti non era vero e lui si e’ solo divertito fingendo amore assoluto. Il marito ha capito e ha tenuto botta.  Il cazzaro pero’ non ha tirato fuori la vera lei.. ma ha solo approfittato di una situazione in cui poter portare a casa una tacca nuova.
> Ho il sentore che sia accaduta la stessa cosa alla moglie di alberto e dall’atteggiamento intimo di lui lei si sia resa conto di essersi fatta attrarre da un minchione.


Ogni caso è diverso.
Anche la persona più integerrima può essere confusa da chi la vede in modo nuovo e lusinghiero.
Sto dicendo che va capito se quella donna lì, così come si è rivelata, si integra nella personalità  già conosciuta o no.
Penso ad altri casi in cui la rivelazione è stata sconvolgente. In questo caso, per i tempi e le modalità, direi che è da comprendere.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ad esempio quasi tutte le donne che conosco non considererebbero come grave una relazione con un ex. 
Sarebbe una conferma di sé, non un aspetto nuovo.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui non è un bar. È un forum a tema. Per me è fruttuoso riflettere su se stessi. Dare giudizi e basta non serve.


Cosa ti fa pensare che io non rifletta?


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei più vecchio mi batti con l’esperienza


sì, ma anche tu smettila di mettere il cazzo in bocca al mamba


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, ma anche tu smettila di mettere il cazzo in bocca al mamba


Eh?


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

te lo spiego dopo la peperonata


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che io non rifletta?


Era una affermazione di principio.
Non è interessante fare la sibilla


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se metti una bellissima e giovane donna a far la corte serrata ad un uomo maturo sposato da 25 anni…sicuro che chi ci casca debba essere per forza un seriale che aveva nascosto il vero se stesso sotto la cenere? Io no, perche’ ci cadrebbero il 99% degli uomini.


Allora confermi la mia tesi.  Anche se molto spesso non e’ così. Altrimenti basterebbe davvero niente a far tradire un uomo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora confermi la mia tesi.  Anche se molto spesso non e’ così. Altrimenti basterebbe davvero niente a far tradire un uomo.


Ormai tu sei vecchia....
Rassegnati...
C è carne più fresca


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ormai tu sei vecchia....
> Rassegnati...
> C è carne più fresca


Vabbè dipende dalla differenza d’età. Una 25enne è carne fresca per un 40enne ed io lo sono per un 50enne.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè dipende dalla differenza d’età. Una 25enne è carne fresca per un 40enne ed io lo sono per un 50enne.


Si va bene...
Ho sbagliato a fare il paragone ..
Non avrei manco dovuto rispondere...
Ma onestamente...ti credi così figa?
Così speciale?
No perché sarebbe veramente da appurare ..


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> te lo spiego dopo la peperonata


però insieme fate un bel duetto


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

lo so, con la peperonata ho un rapporrto intenso da sempre


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora confermi la mia tesi.  Anche se molto spesso non e’ così. Altrimenti basterebbe davvero niente a far tradire un uomo.


Non ho capito


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Paragone che non ha senso. Un medico è un medico, ha studiato e sa cosa dice e prescrive, un’ altra cosa è una persona normale che parla, sparla, consiglia e pensa di essere la verità su argomenti delicati dove non si hanno competenze.


Io di competenze sul corno ne ho parecchie. leggendoti poi, ogni giorno che passa, comprendo sempre di più la voglia di tua moglie di provare altro. Magari il prossimo sarò io, chi lo sa.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> @Alberto  è inutile che ridi, da quando sei qui ti è stato detto di farti vedere da uno bravo, ma tu continui a non volerci andare perchè ti vergogni di essere debole e di essere stato tradito


Lui vuole sentirsi dire solo che fa bene a fare come fa. Nient’altro. Poi ogni tanto da il contentino a Brunetta per farle credere che la ascolta. Come se alla Bruni ed a tutti gli altri cambiasse qualche cosa.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui vuole sentirsi dire solo che fa bene a fare come fa. Nient’altro. Poi ogni tanto da il contentino a Brunetta per farle credere che la ascolta. Come se alla Bruni ed a tutti gli altri cambiasse qualche cosa.


Si lo so cosa vuole lui, è proprio quello che io non so fare 




perplesso ha detto:


> lo so, con la peperonata ho un rapporrto intenso da sempre


Quindi?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi sa che Pincopallino è più confuso di me  e ce ne vuole


sarò anche confuso, ma chi si lagna perché sua moglie ha tastato un reale augello altrui…non sono di certo io.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Si lo so cosa vuole lui, è proprio quello che io non so fare
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi?


quindi la peperonata era buona


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè dipende dalla differenza d’età. Una 25enne è carne fresca per un 40enne ed io lo sono per un 50enne.


Meglio se è abbattuta  , si sa mai che contenga qualche verme e faccio venire il cagotto


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Meglio se è abbattuta  , si sa mai che contenga qualche verme e faccio venire il cagotto


Abbattuta con un fucile?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Abbattuta con un fucile?


Come è più sicuro


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come è più sicuro


Basta una buona mira!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Basta una buona mira!


Va bene anche una mazza


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Va bene anche una mazza


Non credo le manchi quella.
Forse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non credo le manchi quella.
> Forse.


Uomo di poca fede, la mazza i 50 enni ce l'hanno, una botta e via.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uomo di poca fede, la mazza i 50 enni ce l'hanno, una botta e via.


Eh non so, a me la natura ha dato il bastoncino del ghiacciolo…🥹


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi la peperonata era buona


Poi dici della tua amica…


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si va bene...
> Ho sbagliato a fare il paragone ..
> Non avrei manco dovuto rispondere...
> Ma onestamente...ti credi così figa?
> ...


Carne fresca è un pezzo di carne, che viene macellata, uccisa, frazionata, Usata per soddisfare esigenza primaria.

Non si sta parlando  di una persona interessante, attraente, piacente. Ma di un pezzo di carne privo di tutto il resto.
@Etta  è orgoglioso di essere qualcosa che sfama


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh non so, a me la natura ha dato il bastoncino del ghiacciolo…🥹


Glielo puoi infilare in un occhio senza pretese di dare mazzate


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si va bene...
> Ho sbagliato a fare il paragone ..
> Non avrei manco dovuto rispondere...
> Ma onestamente...ti credi così figa?
> ...


Io non parlavo di me infatti. Sei te che hai fatto il mio esempio. Parlavo di qualsiasi persona.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Glielo puoi infilare in un occhio senza pretese di dare mazzate


E se affondo bene…si spegne tutto subito.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Ha scritto che il 99% degli uomini cadrebbe in tentazione di fronte ad una ragazza giovane e bella. Quindi, se mettiamo un tot di ragazze giovani e belle a provarci con uomini di mezza età sposati, questi cederebbero no?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Carne fresca è un pezzo di carne, che viene macellata, uccisa, frazionata, Usata per soddisfare esigenza primaria.
> 
> Non si sta parlando  di una persona interessante, attraente, piacente. Ma di un pezzo di carne privo di tutto il resto.
> @Etta  è orgoglioso di essere qualcosa che sfama


Il discorso era comunque quello.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Poi dici della tua amica…


quale amica


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se affondo bene…si spegne tutto subito.


Sembriamo un film horror


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sembriamo un film horror


GinePinco Production….


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ha scritto che il 99% degli uomini cadrebbe in tentazione di fronte ad una ragazza giovane e bella. Quindi, se mettiamo un tot di ragazze giovani e belle a provarci con uomini di mezza età sposati, questi cederebbero no?
> 
> 
> Il discorso era comunque quello.


Ma fa acqua  vedi la moglie di Alberto con un 30 enne. 

La differenza è la carne da macello in cui Tu ti inserisci con vanto. 

Possiamo a questo punto affermare che la moglie di @Alberto  si sia sentita umiliata per essere stata tratta come carne da macello ed esserci rimasta male


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> GinePinco Production….


50 /50 io do le idee tu fai la sceneggiatura


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 50 /50 io do le idee tu fai la sceneggiatura


Obbedisco…adoro obbedirti.…


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si e’ fatta irretire probabilmente da chi si diverte a farlo. Poi si e’ resa conto che lui probabilmente l’ha presa in giro ed e’ ritornata al porto sicuro. Si vergogna. Ecco perche’ non da spiegazioni. (La butto li eh)


Non credo l'abbia presa in giro  , il corteggiamento Sicuramente serrato è stato percepito da lei come innamoramento.
Trovati soli di romantico non c'era molto, è stato messo in atto la fisicità dell'attrazione che si era creata.
Lei  a quel punto ha realizzato la cretinata che aveva fatto ,  ma soprattutto che aveva dato un'interpretazione sbagliata.
E non si capacita del perché non ha riconosciuta.
Non credo che lei lo consideri un minchione, ma si arrovella  per quanto è stata ingenua


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Obbedisco…adoro obbedirti.…


Immagino


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> sarò anche confuso, ma chi si lagna perché sua moglie ha tastato un reale augello altrui…non sono di certo io.


Beh, sappiamo che il fatto che tua moglie tasti il reale augello altrui a te fa solo piacere. Sei un generoso


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, sappiamo che il fatto che tua moglie tasti il reale augello altrui a te fa solo piacere. Sei un generoso


E lo fa anche bene da quel che vedo.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ha scritto che il 99% degli uomini cadrebbe in tentazione di fronte ad una ragazza giovane e bella. Quindi, se mettiamo un tot di ragazze giovani e belle a provarci con uomini di mezza età sposati, questi cederebbero no?
> .


Si..maturi e sposati da trent’anni e con la detentrice di carne fresca che  gliela fionda in schiena… e quindi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> GinePinco Production….


Inizia a pensare al logo


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale amica


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh , non sono convinta sai che lei sia costretta a tornare ad essere quella che non e’ dalle aspettative di alberto.
> lui chiaramente rivorrebbe la donna  che ha sposato ma non e’ che per forza ora lei sia tutt’altro. A volte e’ vero che sia l’occasione a fare l’uomo ladro.. e non necessariamente che lo fosse senza essersene reso conto (un ladro, intendo).
> Se metti una bellissima e giovane donna a far la corte serrata ad un uomo maturo sposato da 25 anni…sicuro che chi ci casca debba essere per forza un seriale che aveva nascosto il vero se stesso sotto la cenere? Io no, perche’ ci cadrebbero il 99% degli uomini.
> La moglie di un amico e’ sata corteggiata dopo il parto da un cazzaro bello, ricco e porsche dotato. Lei ragazza acqua e sapone normale che al decimo mazzo di rose non ci poteva credere… infatti non era vero e lui si e’ solo divertito fingendo amore assoluto. Il marito ha capito e ha tenuto botta.  Il cazzaro pero’ non ha tirato fuori la vera lei.. ma ha solo approfittato di una situazione in cui poter portare a casa una tacca nuova.
> Ho il sentore che sia accaduta la stessa cosa alla moglie di alberto e dall’atteggiamento intimo di lui lei si sia resa conto di essersi fatta attrarre da un minchione.


Una domanda: ma alla fine il cazzaro è riuscito a la ottenere quello che voleva?
Comunque penso che in parte quello che hai scritto ci siano delle similitudini.



ologramma ha detto:


> alberto  che vuoi scava , la tua lei si è sentita , come dicono le bambine di qui , le farfalle nello stomaco  , cioè si erano eccitate   e quindi perchè non provare ? Ci sono quelle come la tua e la moglie di Ultimo lo hanno confessato lo stesso giorno  , lui ha perdonato subplot e si sono sposati e hanno avuto  figli, credo che l'abbia poi tradita lui ma erano giovani , leggi la sua storia


Vado a cercare la storia di Ultimo. Lui comunque non era sposato e non avevano figli, la mia posizione è diversa per questo faccio più fatiica…



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si e’ fatta irretire probabilmente da chi si diverte a farlo. Poi si e’ resa conto che lui probabilmente l’ha presa in giro ed e’ ritornata al porto sicuro. Si vergogna. Ecco perche’ non da spiegazioni. (La butto li eh)


Non è andata così.
Lui voleva proseguire, lei no… non sapeva come uscirne, visto la frequentazione dello stesso centro sportivo, visto le insistenze continue. Unica possibilità propria quella di confessare e chiedere aiuto per dare uno stop ad una cosa che è andata oltre…. Pensava di riuscire a fermarsi dopo qualche bacio (anche se è tradimento pure quello), quando ha passato il limite si è “risvegliata”.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io di competenze sul corno ne ho parecchie. leggendoti poi, ogni giorno che passa, comprendo sempre di più la voglia di tua moglie di provare altro. Magari il prossimo sarò io, chi lo sa.


Sei hai il pisello come il cervello….. povere le tue conquiste 



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui vuole sentirsi dire solo che fa bene a fare come fa. Nient’altro. Poi ogni tanto da il contentino a Brunetta per farle credere che la ascolta. Come se alla Bruni ed a tutti gli altri cambiasse qualche cosa.


Brunetta mi ha bastonato e cazziato un sacco di volte e qualche volta ci siamo anche “scornati”, ma sempre con discussioni riflessive, mai per prese in giro e sfottò vari. Poi se leggi bene, non c’è solo Brunetta che ascolto ma ci sono molti altri utenti che mi hanno fatto riflettere, non sto qui a citarli perché sono parecchi e non vorrei fare torto a nessuno se magari non scrivo il nome. Brunetta L’ ho citata perché tu lo hai fatto.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> sarò anche confuso, ma chi si lagna perché sua moglie ha tastato un reale augello altrui…non sono di certo io.


Beh…. Contento tu che tua moglie fa lo stesso (e magari … probabilmente anche peggio…) contenti tutti 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma fa acqua  vedi la moglie di Alberto con un 30 enne.
> 
> La differenza è la carne da macello in cui Tu ti inserisci con vanto.
> 
> Possiamo a questo punto affermare che la moglie di @Alberto  si sia sentita umiliata per essere stata tratta come carne da macello ed esserci rimasta male


Secondo me non è stata trattata da carne da macello. Lui era preso, e voleva continuare a frequentarla, lei no, ha capito subito dopo esser finita in motel che aveva fatto una cosa schifosa, si sentiva una merda, volveva assolutamente tornare indietro (che non si può…. Ormai era fatta….), ma per fare un taglio definitivo ha confessato. Lo ha fatto sia perché si sentiva sporca, sia per chiudere perché il tizio sarebbe andato avanti a tampinarla, così come ha fatto per tanto, tantissimo tempo,  prima di riuscire a portarla in motel. 
E anche in quel frangente, vero che non è stato un grande “amatore”, ma vero anche che è stato solo quella volta, avrebbe potuto riprovare una seconda e anche una terza volta, ormai la stronzata L’ aveva fatta… perché non riprovare? Magari la seconda volta sarebbe andata meglio e magari la terza sarebbe stata una cosa molto molto molto migliore. 
Non è andata così: ha chiuso subito dopo!!!
E ha chiuso lei!!!



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo l'abbia presa in giro  , il corteggiamento Sicuramente serrato è stato percepito da lei come innamoramento.
> Trovati soli di romantico non c'era molto, è stato messo in atto la fisicità dell'attrazione che si era creata.
> Lei  a quel punto ha realizzato la cretinata che aveva fatto ,  ma soprattutto che aveva dato un'interpretazione sbagliata.
> E non si capacita del perché non ha riconosciuta.
> Non credo che lei lo consideri un minchione, ma si arrovella  per quanto è stata ingenua


Si Ginevra, lei si arrovella dell’ ingenuità, si dà della “superficiale”, non si riconosce e voltandosi indietro vede una persona fragile, in difficoltà psicologica, in un momento difficile della sua vita. Lei risponde alle mie domande (ogni tanto gliene faccio qualcuna), ma spesso mi dice che non vuole più parlarne perché vuole dimenticare un periodo difficile e l’ errore enorme che ha fatto.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata trattata da carne da macello. Lui era preso, e voleva continuare a frequentarla, lei no, ha capito subito dopo esser finita in motel che aveva fatto una cosa schifosa, si sentiva una merda, volveva assolutamente tornare indietro (che non si può…. Ormai era fatta….), ma per fare un taglio definitivo ha confessato. Lo ha fatto sia perché si sentiva sporca, sia per chiudere perché il tizio sarebbe andato avanti a tampinarla, così come ha fatto per tanto, tantissimo tempo,  prima di riuscire a portarla in motel.
> E anche in quel frangente, vero che non è stato un grande “amatore”, ma vero anche che è stato solo quella volta, avrebbe potuto riprovare una seconda e anche una terza volta, ormai la stronzata L’ aveva fatta… perché non riprovare? Magari la seconda volta sarebbe andata meglio e magari la terza sarebbe stata una cosa molto molto molto migliore.
> Non è andata così: ha chiuso subito dopo!!!
> E ha chiuso lei!!!


ma mica devi convincere noi


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mica devi convincere noi


Certo.
Ma sto specificando ad alcuni utenti che probabilmente non hanno letto tutto (e ci mancherebbe 5000 messaggi). Qualcuno si era perso di come sono andate le cose, quindi è chiaro che leggendo di una milf che va con un giovanotto e poi torna a casa e lo confessa al marito, pensa subito al ragazzo che si fa una tarda e gli tira un calcio in culo. In questo caso è diverso, molto diverso.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma sto specificando ad alcuni utenti che probabilmente non hanno letto tutto (e ci mancherebbe 5000 messaggi). Qualcuno si era perso di come sono andate le cose, quindi è chiaro che leggendo di una milf che va con un giovanotto e poi torna a casa e lo confessa al marito, pensa subito al ragazzo che si fa una tarda e gli tira un calcio in culo. In questo caso è diverso, molto diverso.


hanno letto tutti tutto, che lo hai scritto mille volte e mille volte continui a ripeterlo, sei in loop, seriamente...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Una domanda: ma alla fine il cazzaro è riuscito a la ottenere quello che voleva?
> Comunque penso che in parte quello che hai scritto ci siano delle similitudini.


Si. Hanno avuto una breve relazione


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è andata così.
> Lui voleva proseguire, lei no… non sapeva come uscirne, visto la frequentazione dello stesso centro sportivo, visto le insistenze continue. Unica possibilità propria quella di confessare e chiedere aiuto per dare uno stop ad una cosa che è andata oltre…. Pensava di riuscire a fermarsi dopo qualche bacio (anche se è tradimento pure quello), quando ha passato il limite si è “risvegliata”.


Non sei stato in intimita’ con loro per capire come si sia risvegliata. Basta un atteggiamento atteso come romantico che sia dimostrato tutt’altro. Ma dato che anch’io non c’ero, mi baso su supposizioni.


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> hanno letto tutti tutto, che lo hai scritto mille volte e mille volte continui a ripeterlo, sei in loop, seriamente...


Te L ho già detto…. Soffri di onnipotenza. Tu non sei “tutti”. Se hai letto gli ultimi messaggi ci sono degli utenti che non sanno vernante come è andata la storia, qualcuno ha scirtto che si è sentita carne da macello, qualcun’ altro che è tornata indietro dopo la delusione, dopo aver capito che è un minkione, qualcuno perché ha avuto la delusione a letto, qualcuno perché lui ha messo la tacca, ecc…. Ho specificato come sono andate le cose ad utenti che non avevano letto tutto o che sono nuovi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si Ginevra, lei si arrovella dell’ ingenuità, si dà della “superficiale”, *non si riconosce *e voltandosi indietro vede una persona fragile, in difficoltà psicologica, in un momento difficile della sua vita. Lei risponde alle mie domande (ogni tanto gliene faccio qualcuna), ma spesso mi dice che non vuole più parlarne perché vuole dimenticare un periodo difficile e l’ errore enorme che ha fatto.


Questo è il punto.
Lei è anche quella, con quelle aspettative romantiche o passionali.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te L ho già detto…. Soffri di onnipotenza. Tu non sei “tutti”. Se hai letto gli ultimi messaggi ci sono degli utenti che non sanno vernante come è andata la storia, qualcuno ha scirtto che si è sentita carne da macello, qualcun’ altro che è tornata indietro dopo la delusione, dopo aver capito che è un minkione, qualcuno perché ha avuto la delusione a letto, qualcuno perché lui ha messo la tacca, ecc…. Ho specificato come sono andate le cose ad utenti che non avevano letto tutto o che sono nuovi.


ma quanto sei pesante...
ah, per la cronaca
io non ho letto tutto, per l'amor del cielo... ma tu su 398 messaggi ne hai scritti almeno la metà tutti uguali


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te L ho già detto…. Soffri di onnipotenza. Tu non sei “tutti”. Se hai letto gli ultimi messaggi ci sono degli utenti che non sanno vernante come è andata la storia, qualcuno ha scirtto che si è sentita carne da macello, qualcun’ altro che è tornata indietro dopo la delusione, dopo aver capito che è un minkione, qualcuno perché ha avuto la delusione a letto, qualcuno perché lui ha messo la tacca, ecc…. Ho specificato come sono andate le cose ad utenti che non avevano letto tutto o che sono nuovi.


ma nessuno sa come è andata veramente la storia...solo loro due che l'hanno vissuta sanno effettivamente cosa hanno provato e quello che è successo...te continui a restare ancorato a quello che è successo...per uscirne dovresti invece smettere di guardarti indietro e cercare di proiettarti in avanti e decidere se nel tuo futuro vuoi continuare la tua storia con lei oppure no.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma nessuno sa come è andata veramente la storia...solo loro due che l'hanno vissuta sanno effettivamente cosa hanno provato e quello che è successo...te continui a restare ancorato a quello che è successo...per uscirne dovresti invece smettere di guardarti indietro e cercare di proiettarti in avanti e decidere se nel tuo futuro vuoi continuare la tua storia con lei oppure no.


chi non è in stato di intendere e volere, come può decidere?


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi non è in stato di intendere e volere, come può decidere?


Vero....penso anche io che in questo momento non sia in grado di prendere nessuna decisione....ma in qualche modo deve smettere di focalizzare la sua attenzione su quello che è stato.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero....penso anche io che in questo momento non sia in grado di prendere nessuna decisione....ma in qualche modo deve smettere di focalizzare la sua attenzione su quello che è stato.


non può.   gli manca un pezzo in testa, in tutti i sensi


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma nessuno sa come è andata veramente la storia...solo loro due che l'hanno vissuta sanno effettivamente cosa hanno provato e quello che è successo...te continui a restare ancorato a quello che è successo...per uscirne dovresti invece smettere di guardarti indietro e cercare di proiettarti in avanti e decidere se nel tuo futuro vuoi continuare la tua storia con lei oppure no.


Ma non ci riesce automaticamente proprio per il tradimento, che gli pone un evento in cui non riconosce la persona con cui è stato.
A me pare lui abbia già scelto di avere un futuro con lei. Forse il tradimento in lui ha aperto una paura dell’abbandono, che potrebbe già avere vissuto in passato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero....penso anche io che in questo momento non sia in grado di prendere nessuna decisione....ma in qualche modo deve smettere di focalizzare la sua attenzione su quello che è stato.


Ma lui non vuole, non può allargare lo sguardo oltre la cosa brutta e cattiva che ha fatto sua moglie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> non può.   gli manca un pezzo in testa, in tutti i sensi


Sicuramente ha bisogno di tempo...non lo conosco per dirti se veramente è svalvolato oppure se è il suo modo di porsi in un momento di difficoltà...spero per lui (e anche per lei) di trovare il prima possibile il percorso giusto...vivere così equivale ad un non vivere.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole, non può allargare lo sguardo oltre la cosa brutta e cattiva che ha fatto sua moglie.


Così non ne esce



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non ci riesce automaticamente proprio per il tradimento, che gli pone un evento in cui non riconosce la persona con cui è stato.
> A me pare lui abbia già scelto di avere un futuro con lei. Forse il tradimento in lui ha aperto una paura dell’abbandono, che potrebbe già avere vissuto in passato.


Può anche essere...la sua decisione di vivere con lei secondo me non può definirsi ponderata...ha scelto in un momento in cui non è lucido.


----------



## ivanl (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quanto sei pesante...
> ah, per la cronaca
> io non ho letto tutto, per l'amor del cielo... ma tu su 398 messaggi ne hai scritti almeno la metà tutti uguali





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero....penso anche io che in questo momento non sia in grado di prendere nessuna decisione....ma in qualche modo deve smettere di focalizzare la sua attenzione su quello che è stato.





perplesso ha detto:


> non può.   gli manca un pezzo in testa, in tutti i sensi





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole, non può allargare lo sguardo oltre la cosa brutta e cattiva che ha fatto sua moglie.





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Così non ne esce


= sta qui a fare la lagna...ma non gli piace che glielo si dica e si lagna pure per quello, porello...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Così non ne esce


Ognuno ha i suoi tempi per elaborare gli eventi sgradevoli.
Lui ha avuto un matrimonio in cui trovava tutto il conforto di cui aveva bisogno. I figli sembrano non aver alcun peso nella relazione a due. Lui è il perno. È ovvio che faccia fatica a vedere che è questo che non va.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Può anche essere...la sua decisione di vivere con lei secondo me non può definirsi ponderata...ha scelto in un momento in cui non è lucido.


Esser lucidi dopo un tradimento la vedo dura.
E comunque ti dirò, se prima di iscrivermi a questo forum, mi sarei messa tra quelli che decidono in tre secondi e fanno saltare tutto immeditamente di fronte ad un tradimento, leggendo ho compreso anche ciò che si muove in chi rimane, specialmente se è stata costruita una famiglia, e non li considero automaticamente deboli.
In Alberto però non mi pare emergere uno scontro verso la propria autostima, ma più una paura di essere abbandonato, una paura profonda, per questo mi viene da pensare che ci sia altro nel suo passato legato all’abbandono. Qui pare "pazzo" o lagnoso per come si dispera, però ti dirò che per come ha descritto ciò che gli accade non mi sembra qualcosa che lui governa, va come in panico.
Ma sono solo chiacchere da forum eh, non ho elementi ne competenze specifiche.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Esser lucidi dopo un tradimento la vedo dura.
> E comunque ti dirò, se prima di iscrivermi a questo forum, mi sarei messa tra quelli che decidono in tre secondi e fanno saltare tutto immeditamente di fronte ad un tradimento, leggendo ho compreso anche ciò che si muove in chi rimane, specialmente se è stata costruita una famiglia, e non li considero automaticamente deboli.
> In Alberto però non mi pare emergere uno scontro verso la propria autostima, ma più una paura di essere abbandonato, una paura profonda, per questo mi viene da pensare che ci sia altro nel suo passato legato all’abbandono. Qui pare "pazzo" o lagnoso per come si dispera, però ti dirò che per come ha descritto ciò che gli accade non mi sembra qualcosa che lui governa, va come in panico.
> Ma sono solo chiacchere da forum eh, non ho elementi ne competenze specifiche.


Credo che chi non ha vissuto un rapporto esclusivo faccia fatica a comprendere la sensazione di “sacrilegio“ che dà il tradimento. Non è sempre paura di abbandono (nel caso di Alberto mi sembrerebbe incongruo, visto che la moglie è tornata subito) ma più una interferenza inaccettabile in una vita perfetta.


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi non è in stato di intendere e volere, come può decidere?


Esatto.


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> non può.   gli manca un pezzo in testa, in tutti i sensi


In questo momento perplesso…. In questo momento…. Nella vita normale sono sempre stato posato, ragionevole e stabile. Questa cosa mi ha stravolto in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che chi non ha vissuto un rapporto esclusivo faccia fatica a comprendere la sensazione di “sacrilegio“ che dà il tradimento. Non è sempre paura di abbandono (nel caso di Alberto mi sembrerebbe incongruo, visto che la moglie è tornata subito) ma più una interferenza inaccettabile in una vita perfetta.


Non era una sentenza.


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non ci riesce automaticamente proprio per il tradimento, che gli pone un evento in cui non riconosce la persona con cui è stato.
> A me pare lui abbia già scelto di avere un futuro con lei. Forse il tradimento in lui ha aperto una paura dell’abbandono, che potrebbe già avere vissuto in passato.


Non L ho vissuto in passato ma può benissimo essere quello che dici tu: la paura dell abbandono… e forse proprio per questo il mio cambiamento…..forse……. lei dice che mi sente più prendete e si sente più amata.


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che chi non ha vissuto un rapporto esclusivo faccia fatica a comprendere la sensazione di “sacrilegio“ che dà il tradimento. Non è sempre paura di abbandono (nel caso di Alberto mi sembrerebbe incongruo, visto che la moglie è tornata subito) ma più una interferenza inaccettabile in una vita perfetta.


Brunetta,
Come già risposto ad Arianna, (paura dell’ abbandono che ci sta), così dico a te (ma già detto in passato), reputavo il nostro rapporto perfetto è quello che è successo lo reputo inaccettabile…. Faccio veramente fatica… anche se il mio cuore vuole restare con lei.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brunetta,
> Come già risposto ad Arianna, (paura dell’ abbandono che ci sta), così dico a te (ma già detto in passato), reputavo il nostro rapporto perfetto è quello che è successo lo reputo inaccettabile…. Faccio veramente fatica… anche se il mio cuore vuole restare con lei.


vivere di assoluti comporta bruschi risvegli.  ma è più probabile che non riesci, perchè ti manca un pezzo, ad ammettere che non sei in grado di accettare che qualcuno dei tuoi satelliti possa avere un'orbita eccentrica.   ma di tuo, non sapresti neanche arrivare al portone di casa.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> In questo momento perplesso…. In questo momento…. Nella vita normale sono sempre stato posato, ragionevole e stabile. Questa cosa mi ha stravolto in tutti i sensi.


quindi, prima fingevi


----------



## Varlam (5 Gennaio 2023)

Perché rifiuti l’aiuto di un professionista ? Hai paura che possa incrinare la tua visione del rapporto perfetto? O di te stesso? Guarda che non c’è niente di male nel chiederlo quando si è in difficolta. Anzi.

Naturalmente deve essere quello giusto ed essere disponibili ad accoglierlo.

Prenditi il tempo che ti serve, attento a non cadere nel risarcimento emotivo.

Se sei in questo stato, l’aiuto è più che consigliabile.

https://www.medicitalia.it/blog/psi...uel,commesso mediante il nostro comportamento.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Varlam ha detto:


> Perché rifiuti l’aiuto di un professionista ? Hai paura che possa incrinare la tua visione del rapporto perfetto? O di te stesso? Guarda che non c’è niente di male nel chiederlo quando si è in difficolta. Anzi.
> 
> Naturalmente deve essere quello giusto ed essere disponibili ad accoglierlo.
> 
> ...


È troppo egocentrico


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi, prima fingevi


Come fingevo? Intendo in questo momento…. Dalla scoperta del tradimento in poi. Prima naturalmente intendo prima del fattaccio.


----------



## Mir (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Massì avevo capito che era una battuta. Hai chiuso scrivendo “parlo per esperienza” e sono proprio gli utenti che hanno avuto esperienza che ascolto di più. Mi piacerebbe sapere qualcosa sulla tua esperienza. Hai parto una discussione? Se non vuoi parlarne pubblicamente, se vuoi puoi farlo anche per messaggio privato.





Varlam ha detto:


> Perché rifiuti l’aiuto di un professionista ? Hai paura che possa incrinare la tua visione del rapporto perfetto? O di te stesso? Guarda che non c’è niente di male nel chiederlo quando si è in difficolta. Anzi.
> 
> Naturalmente deve essere quello giusto ed essere disponibili ad accoglierlo.
> 
> ...


Però da quello che ho letto, può cadere nel risarcimento emotivo chi cagiona il tradimento e non chi lo subisce...


----------



## Etta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Albè a Ferragosto saremo ancora qua così.


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Come fingevo? Intendo in questo momento…. Dalla scoperta del tradimento in poi. Prima naturalmente intendo prima del fattaccio.


Hai detto che ora sei, confermato anche da tua moglie, più amorevole e presente. Fingi ora o fingevi prima?
(Scusa @perplesso se ho risposto io)


----------



## Varlam (5 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Però da quello che ho letto, può cadere nel risarcimento emotivo chi cagiona il tradimento e non chi lo subisce...


No.
"Dopo il torto, senza rendersene conto, chi lo ha subito mette in atto questa richiesta di rimborso emotivo semplicemente per nutrirsi della sofferenza del compagno, come una sorta di compensazione per  quella subita. Tu mi hai fatto soffrire, ora è il tuo turno. "


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai detto che ora sei, confermato anche da tua moglie, più amorevole e presente. Fingi ora o fingevi prima?
> (Scusa @perplesso se ho risposto io)


Non fingo ora è non fingevo prima. Questa cosa mi ha stravolto in tutti i sensi. Non che prima fossi un menefreghista, ma… ho fatto degli esempi nell’ altro post ma no problem a riscriverli. Tipo….. tornavo a casa la sera mangiavamo insieme, poi lei metteva a posto la cucina, qualche volta aiutavo anche io ma spesso andavi in sala a stravaccarmi sul divano, ora rimaniamo insieme finché in cucina non è tutto a posto, cuciniamo insieme e apparecchiamo e sparecchiamo, oppure se lei stirava io giocavo alla play, ora sto nella stessa stanza, non stiro (non sono capace), ma parliamo molto, metto musica, ecc…..a letto oltre a fare L’ amore come atto…. La massaggio per ore, L’ accarezzo, anche prima la massaggiavo ma era L’ antipasto di quello che veniva poi… ora lo faccio perché ho voglia di toccarla, di sfiorarla, cerco il contatto.
Ma non è una finzione ora e non lo era prima…. Non so come spiegarmi….. ma vi giuro che quello che faccio ora mi viene spontaneo. Credetemi è difficile da spiegare e penso che chi non ha vissuto una esperienza tanto traumatica faccia fatica a capire quello che voglio dire.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non fingo ora è non fingevo prima. Questa cosa mi ha stravolto in tutti i sensi. Non che prima fossi un menefreghista, ma… ho fatto degli esempi nell’ altro post ma no problem a riscriverli. Tipo….. tornavo a casa la sera mangiavamo insieme, poi lei metteva a posto la cucina, qualche volta aiutavo anche io ma spesso andavi in sala a stravaccarmi sul divano, ora rimaniamo insieme finché in cucina non è tutto a posto, cuciniamo insieme e apparecchiamo e sparecchiamo, oppure se lei stirava io giocavo alla play, ora sto nella stessa stanza, non stiro (non sono capace), ma parliamo molto, metto musica, ecc…..a letto oltre a fare L’ amore come atto…. La massaggio per ore, L’ accarezzo, anche prima la massaggiavo ma era L’ antipasto di quello che veniva poi… ora lo faccio perché ho voglia di toccarla, di sfiorarla, cerco il contatto.
> Ma non è una finzione ora e non lo era prima…. Non so come spiegarmi….. ma vi giuro che quello che faccio ora mi viene spontaneo. Credetemi è difficile da spiegare e penso che chi non ha vissuto una esperienza tanto traumatica faccia fatica a capire quello che voglio dire.


Sicuro che sis meglio adesso? A me manca l’aria solo a leggerti


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuro che sis meglio adesso? A me manca l’aria solo a leggerti


Non la soffoco. Lei ha sempre i suoi spazi, lavora, va in piscina, va a fare shopping, va con le colleghe a pranzo nella pausa lavoro…. Semplicemente in casa sono più presente tutto qui. Cosa ho scirtto di male? Era normale
Prima che lei faceva molte faccende di casa e io a guardare un film e giocare alla play o è più finale adesso dove mi occupo anche io della casa? È meglio per te che tuo marito si avvicina e vada al sodo oppure è meglio che ti coccoli un po’ con massaggini, carezze e cose simili? 
Bah…. Voi donne siete strane…. Se ci si comporta come il “me prima” si dice che si ha a che fare con una persona menefreghista e maschilista…. Se si a che fare con “me adesso” si dice che manca L’ aria….


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non la soffoco. Lei ha sempre i suoi spazi, lavora, va in piscina, va a fare shopping, va con le colleghe a pranzo nella pausa lavoro…. Semplicemente in casa sono più presente tutto qui. Cosa ho scirtto di male? Era normale
> Prima che lei faceva molte faccende di casa e io a guardare un film e giocare alla play o è più finale adesso dove mi occupo anche io della casa? È meglio per te che tuo marito si avvicina e vada al sodo oppure è meglio che ti coccoli un po’ con massaggini, carezze e cose simili?
> Bah…. Voi donne siete strane…. Se ci si comporta come il “me prima” si dice che si ha a che fare con una persona menefreghista e maschilista…. Se si a che fare con “me adesso” si dice che manca L’ aria….


A me quello che facevi prima sembra normale. Adesso mi soffocheresti. Se sto stirando e vieni a farmi compagnia ti direi “stira tu che vado sul divano”
Un conto è dividersi i compiti, un conto è stare nello stesso ambiente


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brunetta,
> Come già risposto ad Arianna, (paura dell’ abbandono che ci sta), così dico a te (ma già detto in passato), reputavo il nostro rapporto perfetto è quello che è successo lo reputo inaccettabile…. Faccio veramente fatica… anche se il mio cuore vuole restare con lei.


Fai sempre anche fatica a rispondere in modo corretto.
Hai detto che il tuo lavoro ti lascia tempo libero.
Usalo per avere più cura nelle risposte.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non la soffoco. Lei ha sempre i suoi spazi, lavora, va in piscina, va a fare shopping, va con le colleghe a pranzo nella pausa lavoro…. Semplicemente in casa sono più presente tutto qui. Cosa ho scirtto di male? Era normale
> Prima che lei faceva molte faccende di casa e io a guardare un film e giocare alla play o è più finale adesso dove mi occupo anche io della casa? È meglio per te che tuo marito si avvicina e vada al sodo oppure è meglio che ti coccoli un po’ con massaggini, carezze e cose simili?
> Bah…. Voi donne siete strane…. Se ci si comporta come il “me prima” si dice che si ha a che fare con una persona menefreghista e maschilista…. Se si a che fare con “me adesso” si dice che manca L’ aria….


“Fammi abbracciare una donna che stira cantando” funziona in una canzone.


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me quello che facevi prima sembra normale. Adesso mi soffocheresti. Se sto stirando e vieni a farmi compagnia ti direi “stira tu che vado sul divano”
> Un conto è dividersi i compiti, un conto è stare nello stesso ambiente


Beh giusto…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Lei è contenta così. Pensa che se capita che magari sto facendo altro mi chiama e mi dice “non vieni a tenermi compagnia?”


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai sempre anche fatica a rispondere in modo corretto.
> Hai detto che il tuo lavoro ti lascia tempo libero.
> Usalo per avere più cura nelle risposte.


Brunetta non in uno stato di caos totale….


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non la soffoco. Lei ha sempre i suoi spazi, lavora, va in piscina, va a fare shopping, va con le colleghe a pranzo nella pausa lavoro…. Semplicemente in casa sono più presente tutto qui. Cosa ho scirtto di male? Era normale
> Prima che lei faceva molte faccende di casa e io a guardare un film e giocare alla play o è più finale adesso dove mi occupo anche io della casa? È meglio per te che tuo marito si avvicina e vada al sodo oppure è meglio che ti coccoli un po’ con massaggini, carezze e cose simili?
> Bah…. Voi donne siete strane…. Se ci si comporta come il “me prima” si dice che si ha a che fare con una persona menefreghista e maschilista…. Se si a che fare con “me adesso” si dice che manca L’ aria….


Non sono intervenuta molto nel tuo 3d ma ho la sensazioni che pensi che ti abbia tradito prr vome ti comportavi tu. Da traditrice penso che molto probabilmente le due cose non sono legate. 
diventare amorevole e attento non ti aiuterà a non essere tradito di nuovo
Sempre da traditrice ti duco che un atteggiamento come il tuo dopo la scoperta mi darebbe parecchio sui nervi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brunetta non in uno stato di caos totale….


Cosa c’entra il caos mentale, evidente a tutti, con la cura dell’ortografia?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh giusto…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Lei è contenta così. Pensa che se capita che magari sto facendo altro mi chiama e mi dice “non vieni a tenermi compagnia?”


Può essere un bel modo per farti stare sereno
Non credo lei sia nella posizione di dover pretendere di essere contenta o che tu debba renderla felice ma il contrario


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Fammi abbracciare una donna che stira cantando” funziona in una canzone.


Se viene testa 
Vuol dire che basta
Lasciamoci


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non fingo ora è non fingevo prima. Questa cosa mi ha stravolto in tutti i sensi. Non che prima fossi un menefreghista, ma… ho fatto degli esempi nell’ altro post ma no problem a riscriverli. Tipo….. tornavo a casa la sera mangiavamo insieme, poi lei metteva a posto la cucina, qualche volta aiutavo anche io ma spesso andavi in sala a stravaccarmi sul divano, ora rimaniamo insieme finché in cucina non è tutto a posto, cuciniamo insieme e apparecchiamo e sparecchiamo, oppure se lei stirava io giocavo alla play, ora sto nella stessa stanza, non stiro (non sono capace), ma parliamo molto, metto musica, ecc…..a letto oltre a fare L’ amore come atto…. La massaggio per ore, L’ accarezzo, anche prima la massaggiavo ma era L’ antipasto di quello che veniva poi… ora lo faccio perché ho voglia di toccarla, di sfiorarla, cerco il contatto.
> Ma non è una finzione ora e non lo era prima…. Non so come spiegarmi….. ma vi giuro che quello che faccio ora mi viene spontaneo. Credetemi è difficile da spiegare e penso che chi non ha vissuto una esperienza tanto traumatica faccia fatica a capire quello che voglio dire.


Non faccio fatica a capire che sia un'esperienza traumatica. Quello che faccio fatica a comprendere è l'atteggiamento amorevole nei suoi confronti, nonostante tu dica di sentirti distrutto.
Il tradito, in genere, ha un senso di allontanamento fisico, un rigetto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Non faccio fatica a capire che sia un'esperienza traumatica. Quello che faccio fatica a comprendere è l'atteggiamento amorevole nei suoi confronti, nonostante tu dica di sentirti distrutto.
> Il tradito, in genere, ha un senso di allontanamento fisico, un rigetto.


Noi percepiamo una contraddizione che sembra che Alberto non percepisca.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Lui la tampina e la ricopre di attenzioni perché ha paura che possa chattare ancora e cercare ancora un altro, inconsciamente magari ma questo è quello che fa
Lei dal canto suo cerca di rassicurarlo perché pensa che alla fine lui si calmi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Lui la tampina e la ricopre di attenzioni perché ha paura che possa chattare ancora e cercare ancora un altro, inconsciamente magari ma questo è quello che fa
> Lei dal canto suo cerca di rassicurarlo perché pensa che alla fine lui si calmi


Ora dico la cattiveria. Dopo una reazione cosi non escluderei che lei cerchi di nuovo ossigeno


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Non faccio fatica a capire che sia un'esperienza traumatica. Quello che faccio fatica a comprendere è l'atteggiamento amorevole nei suoi confronti, nonostante tu dica di sentirti distrutto.
> Il tradito, in genere, ha un senso di allontanamento fisico, un rigetto.


Non lo capisco neanche io.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ora dico la cattiveria. Dopo una reazione cosi non escluderei che lei cerchi di nuovo ossigeno


Ma stavolta senza confessare 
Avesse immaginati tutto questo, sarebbe stata in silenzio


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma stavolta senza confessare
> Avesse immaginati tutto questo, sarebbe stata in silenzio


Concordo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non lo capisco neanche io.


Forse dovresti rifletterci e cambiare atteggiamento


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma stavolta senza confessare
> Avesse immaginati tutto questo, sarebbe stata in silenzio


Ma lei voleva stare in silenzio. Come dicevo prima…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Ci sono persone che riescono a tradire, risente a casa e fare finta di niente. Lei non ce L’ ha fatta…. Non L’ ho scoperta e poteva tenersi tutto invece si sentiva sporca, una merda, non riusciva neanche a guardarmi in faccia. Ha sbagliato ma senza dirmi niente significava continuare ad ingannarmi. 
Per me non succederà più…. Ha pagato e sta pagando quello che ha fatto perché in effetti quelli che ho letto prima (risarcimento emotivo) non è proprio una stronzata…. Anzi…. Probabilmente alcuni miei atteggiamenti sono collegati proprio a questo… e …. Credimi lo so…. Sono pesante in certi momenti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma lei voleva stare in silenzio. Come dicevo prima…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Ci sono persone che riescono a tradire, risente a casa e fare finta di niente. Lei non ce L’ ha fatta…. Non L’ ho scoperta e poteva tenersi tutto invece si sentiva sporca, una merda, non riusciva neanche a guardarmi in faccia. Ha sbagliato ma senza dirmi niente significava continuare ad ingannarmi.
> Per me non succederà più…. Ha pagato e sta pagando quello che ha fatto perché in effetti quelli che ho letto prima (risarcimento emotivo) non è proprio una stronzata…. Anzi…. Probabilmente alcuni miei atteggiamenti sono collegati proprio a questo… e …. Credimi lo so…. Sono pesante in certi momenti.


Come sta pagando? Con te sempre presente e disponibile e che condividi ogni incombenza?


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sta pagando? Con te sempre presente e disponibile e che condividi ogni incombenza?


Luci e ombra….Sta soffrendo anche lei come sto soffrendo io…. In modo diverso ma ti garantisco che sta soffrendo.


----------



## Etta (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Lui la tampina e la ricopre di attenzioni perché ha paura che possa chattare ancora e cercare ancora un altro, inconsciamente magari ma questo è quello che fa
> Lei dal canto suo cerca di rassicurarlo perché pensa che alla fine lui si calmi


Beh ma non deve essere facile per nulla recuperare fiducia in una persona che ti ha tradito.


----------



## Angie17 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Luci e ombra….Sta soffrendo anche lei come sto soffrendo io…. In modo diverso ma ti garantisco che sta soffrendo.


E a te piace molto questo... vero?


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Angie17 ha detto:


> E a te piace molto questo... vero?


Si lui ci gode


----------



## ologramma (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Si lui ci gode


no soffre


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> no soffre


Prova soddisfazione al pensiero che lei stia male


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Luci e ombra….Sta soffrendo anche lei come sto soffrendo io…. In modo diverso ma ti garantisco che sta soffrendo.


E allora smettetela!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Prova soddisfazione al pensiero che lei stia male


Però io questo lo capisco, non capisco lo zerbinarsi


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono intervenuta molto nel tuo 3d ma ho la sensazioni che pensi che ti abbia tradito prr vome ti comportavi tu. Da traditrice penso che molto probabilmente le due cose non sono legate.
> diventare amorevole e attento non ti aiuterà a non essere tradito di nuovo
> Sempre da traditrice ti duco che un atteggiamento come il tuo dopo la scoperta mi darebbe parecchio sui nervi


Ti dirò….. lei fin dall’ inizio mi ha detto: “ quello che è successo è per colpe mie… sei un ottimo marito è un ottimo padre, non ho niente da rimproverarti. Sono io che ho avuto un momento di crisi, di testa fuori posto, mi prendo tutte le colpe”


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però io questo lo capisco, non capisco lo zerbinarsi


Perché zerbinarsi ? Perché sono cambiato (non volutamente)? Perché sono più premete, più premuroso, più affettuoso? Dimmi dove sta il zerbinarsi …


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però io questo lo capisco, non capisco lo zerbinarsi


Ma lui vuole solo essere l’uomo perfetto per evitare che lei cerchi altrove


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché zerbinarsi ? Perché sono cambiato (non volutamente)? Perché sono più premete, più premuroso, più affettuoso? Dimmi dove sta il zerbinarsi …


Alberto...
Io più ti leggo...e più resto basita...
Ho provato ad immaginare tutto lo scenario e sono arrivata alla conclusione che lei ti abbia confessato tutto perché semplicemente è stata insoddisfatta della scopata extra ..
Lei si aspettava di avere  un orgasmo multiplo infinito col tipo... perché mai provato prima...ma non l ha avuto...
Ha capito di aver immaginato qualcosa di non ottenibile (ne con te e nemmeno manco con l amante)che non ha tenuto botta...
È questo che l ha portata a confessare il tutto..

All inizio non lo ritenevo possibile..ma ora io ho tirato la mia conclusione...
Se avesse tra le cosce un bel manzo duro e duraturo...col cazz che avrebbe aperto la bocca per esternare il tradimento...l avrebbe tenuta chiusa sul bel gingillo ..
Voi sareste andati avanti con il vs tran tran da medio borghesi e da 3 colpi di revolver il testa.  
...
Sarò terra terra ma veramente il tuo post mi ha portato a questa conclusione


----------



## Etta (5 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lei si aspettava di avere  un orgasmo multiplo infinito col tipo...


Ellallà manco nei porno.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alberto...
> Io più ti leggo...e più resto basita...
> Ho provato ad immaginare tutto lo scenario e sono arrivata alla conclusione che lei ti abbia confessato tutto perché semplicemente è stata insoddisfatta della scopata extra ..
> Lei si aspettava di avere  un orgasmo multiplo infinito col tipo... perché mai provato prima...ma non l ha avuto...
> ...


Ora si inalbera


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché zerbinarsi ? Perché sono cambiato (non volutamente)? Perché sono più premete, più premuroso, più affettuoso? Dimmi dove sta il zerbinarsi …


Vedi tu. Lei ti tradisce e tu diventi più premuroso
Non dovrebbe essere il contrario?
Tu sei cambiato o ti sforzi di cambiare perché pensi che così lei non ti tradirà più


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lui vuole solo essere l’uomo perfetto per evitare che lei cerchi altrove


Io non “voglio essere…” quello che sono è naturale, non faccio nessuno sforzo, non fingo….


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Io non “voglio essere…” quello che sono è naturale, non faccio nessuno sforzo, non fingo….


Se era naturale lo eri anche prima
Chiediti perché sei cambiato


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alberto...
> Io più ti leggo...e più resto basita...
> Ho provato ad immaginare tutto lo scenario e sono arrivata alla conclusione che lei ti abbia confessato tutto perché semplicemente è stata insoddisfatta della scopata extra ..
> Lei si aspettava di avere  un orgasmo multiplo infinito col tipo... perché mai provato prima...ma non l ha avuto...
> ...


Mi dispiace per te ma no ci hai azzeccato per niente. Perché altrimenti lei sarebbe uscita una seconda, una terza e anche una quarta volta per testare il probabile stallone. Secondo te tutti quelli che vanno con una donna fin dalla prima volta esternano quello che sono? Non ti è mai capitato di andare con un uomo è la prima volta è stata normale ma poi si è rivelato un grande amante? Dai su… non facciamo discorsi puramente materiali. Non L’ ho scoperta io, poteva stare zitta e riprovare. 
P.S. Lei è stata sempre sincera con me, e non dubito sulla sua soddisfazione a letto. Ma non devo convivere nessuno, lei è contenta (credimi che quando deve dire una cosa anche se fa male la dice).


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se era naturale lo eri anche prima
> Chiediti perché sei cambiato


Gli eventi cambiano le persone.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Gli eventi cambiano le persone.


le persone non cambiano.  si rivelano


----------



## Alberto (5 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ora si inalbera


Non mi inalbero. Ho risposto per quello che è la situazione. Rimango basito per come tanta gente tira conclusioni ad cazzum.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Gli eventi cambiano le persone.


Ti ho chiesto la motivazione
Saresti cambiato senza il tradimento?
Ti senti piu te stesso adesso?


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Io non “voglio essere…” quello che sono è naturale, non faccio nessuno sforzo, non fingo….


Lo fai forse inconsciamente ma lo fai 


Alberto ha detto:


> Non mi inalbero. Ho risposto per quello che è la situazione. Rimango basito per come tanta gente tira conclusioni ad cazzum.


Ti sei inalberato


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> le persone non cambiano.  si rivelano


Quindi siamo dei robot? Programmati? Quello che succede nella vita non ci cambia? Al di là di un tradimento o meno, penso che qualsiasi evento traumatico porti dei cambiamenti nella nostra vita, nel modo di pensare, nel modo di agire.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto la motivazione
> Saresti cambiato senza il tradimento?
> Ti senti piu te stesso adesso?


Sotto L’ aspetto di coppia non sarei cambiato. La mia visione e il mio essere era quello. Ma…. Il tradimento, un evento così traumatico ha scatenato in me uno tsunami, e ciò ha portato a cambiarmi. Ma i cambiamenti possono essere tanti nella nostra vita. Per esempio…. Se una persona prende una malattia grave quale un tumore, poi guarisce, secondo te vede la vita dalla stessa prospettiva?


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra il caos mentale, evidente a tutti, con la cura dell’ortografia?


Scusa prof.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse dovresti rifletterci e cambiare atteggiamento


Quindi dovrei fingere? Sforzarmi di cambiare? No grazie… sono vero e mi comporto come sono.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sotto L’ aspetto di coppia non sarei cambiato. La mia visione e il mio essere era quello. Ma…. Il tradimento, un evento così traumatico ha scatenato in me uno tsunami, e ciò ha portato a cambiarmi. Ma i cambiamenti possono essere tanti nella nostra vita. Per esempio…. Se una persona prende una malattia grave quale un tumore, poi guarisce, secondo te vede la vita dalla stessa prospettiva?


Richiedo, se il tuo essere è quello perché cambiare? Cosa pensi di ottenere?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei fingere? Sforzarmi di cambiare? No grazie… sono vero e mi comporto come sono.


È il contrario di quello che hai scritto prima
Pensi che se ti comporti da bravo bambino lei non  ti tradirà più?


----------



## Varlam (6 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alberto...
> Io più ti leggo...e più resto basita...
> Ho provato ad immaginare tutto lo scenario e sono arrivata alla conclusione che lei ti abbia confessato tutto perché semplicemente è stata insoddisfatta della scopata extra ..
> Lei si aspettava di avere  un orgasmo multiplo infinito col tipo... perché mai provato prima...ma non l ha avuto...
> ...


Non proiettare


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sotto L’ aspetto di coppia non sarei cambiato. La mia visione e il mio essere era quello. Ma…. Il tradimento, un evento così traumatico ha scatenato in me uno tsunami, e ciò ha portato a cambiarmi. Ma i cambiamenti possono essere tanti nella nostra vita. Per esempio…. Se una persona prende una malattia grave quale un tumore, poi guarisce, secondo te vede la vita dalla stessa prospettiva?


Non fare paragoni a caso.
Leggendo i tuoi interventi cerchi in tutti i modi di difendere lei e giustificare te. In due parole, cosa vuoi che ti diciamo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata trattata da carne da macello. Lui era preso, e voleva continuare a frequentarla, lei no, ha capito subito dopo esser finita in motel che aveva fatto una cosa schifosa, si sentiva una merda, volveva assolutamente tornare indietro (che non si può…. Ormai era fatta….), ma per fare un taglio definitivo ha confessato. Lo ha fatto sia perché si sentiva sporca, sia per chiudere perché il tizio sarebbe andato avanti a tampinarla, così come ha fatto per tanto, tantissimo tempo,  prima di riuscire a portarla in motel.
> E anche in quel frangente, vero che non è stato un grande “amatore”, ma vero anche che è stato solo quella volta, avrebbe potuto riprovare una seconda e anche una terza volta, ormai la stronzata L’ aveva fatta… perché non riprovare? Magari la seconda volta sarebbe andata meglio e magari la terza sarebbe stata una cosa molto molto molto migliore.
> Non è andata così: ha chiuso subito dopo!!!
> E ha chiuso lei!!!
> ...


Ha ragione se continui a parlarne resta sempre vivo il problema è non si riesce a risolvere. 

Vero che sono passati pochi mesi ma è fondamentale, se vuoi provare, almeno non continuare a chiedere. 

Cerchi una giustificazione per salvarla ai tuoi occhi, ma l'unico modo è solo accettando razionalmente quello che è accaduto. 
Lei è stata attratta dall'interessamento di questo ragazzo e incuriosita dalla proposta del motel, non è stata costretta era anche presa in quel momento è questo lo devi riconoscere. 
Subito dopo si è resa conto che era solo una relazione di sesso e non quello che si aspettava, per questo l'ho definita carne da macello. 

Ti ha confessato tutto subito, dubito che il 30 enne abbia avuto modo di insistere. 

Tua moglie ha subito capito che non era cosa per lei. 
Con la confessione ha evitato che potesse proseguire, nel caso il 30 enne la incalzasse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alberto...
> Io più ti leggo...e più resto basita...
> Ho provato ad immaginare tutto lo scenario e sono arrivata alla conclusione che lei ti abbia confessato tutto perché semplicemente è stata insoddisfatta della scopata extra ..
> Lei si aspettava di avere  un orgasmo multiplo infinito col tipo... perché mai provato prima...ma non l ha avuto...
> ...


Non credo volesse solo sesso, se no statava zitta


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il contrario di quello che hai scritto prima
> Pensi che se ti comporti da bravo bambino lei non  ti tradirà più?


E chi può dirlo? Non sappiamo cosa ha spinto lei a tradirlo? Se lei vuole il bravo bambino o il cattivo bambino! Non sappiamo quale bisogno non soddisfatto abbia avuto lei. Il punto Alberto è che devi capire cosa vuoi tu davvero ! E questo lo sai solo tu e nessuno potrà dirti cosa è giusto o sbagliato siamo tutti troppi diversi, i vissuti sono diversi, il mio consiglio resta quello di un aiuto competente ed esterno.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo? Non sappiamo cosa ha spinto lei a tradirlo? Se lei vuole il bravo bambino o il cattivo bambino! Non sappiamo quale bisogno non soddisfatto abbia avuto lei. Il punto Alberto è che devi capire cosa vuoi tu davvero ! E questo lo sai solo tu e nessuno potrà dirti cosa è giusto o sbagliato siamo tutti troppi diversi, i vissuti sono diversi, il mio consiglio resta quello di un aiuto competente ed esterno.


Ma è lui che pensa che essendo perfetto lei non cerchi altrove, in più standole sempre addosso la controlla 
Lei lo asseconda perché si sente in colpa e pensa di calmarlo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo? Non sappiamo cosa ha spinto lei a tradirlo? Se lei vuole il bravo bambino o il cattivo bambino! Non sappiamo quale bisogno non soddisfatto abbia avuto lei. Il punto Alberto è che devi capire cosa vuoi tu davvero ! E questo lo sai solo tu e nessuno potrà dirti cosa è giusto o sbagliato siamo tutti troppi diversi, i vissuti sono diversi, il mio consiglio resta quello di un aiuto competente ed esterno.


Appunto. È lui che è convinto che se fa il bravo non accadrà piu


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma è lui che pensa che essendo perfetto lei non cerchi altrove, in più standole sempre addosso la controlla
> Lei lo asseconda perché si sente in colpa e pensa di calmarlo


Già essere controllati a vista io non lo sopporterei.. e poi bisogna vedere se la “perfezione “ di lui e’ quella a cui lei aspira.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. È lui che è convinto che se fa il bravo non accadrà piu


Credo lui pensi questo perché riconosce delle sue mancanze, io non ho letto tutti i commenti, leggo ogni tanto. Ma mi chiedo la “perfezione” è sostenibile a lungo andare? Si può fingere di essere quello che non si è per giorni, settimane, mesi ma non per sempre…


----------



## patroclo (6 Gennaio 2023)

Mah ...magari sono felici così e basta. Lei ha soddisfatto il suo bisogno di attenzioni e lui altrettanto. Magari è solo un nuovo patto, non vedo necessariamente una forzatura dei comportamenti.

Qualcosa non andava prima, mi viene solo il dubbio che questa crescita di attenzioni sia solo una copertina calda utile a non approfondire e funzionale a dimenticare. Può essere un metodo, funzionerà? gli scontenti, se piccoli e unilaterali magari si riassorbono, se più grossi e non sviscerati rischiano di ripresentarsi


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Richiedo, se il tuo essere è quello perché cambiare? Cosa pensi di ottenere?


Ma io non ho chiesto ne voluto cambiare. Il mio cambiamento è stato fisiologico.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il contrario di quello che hai scritto prima
> Pensi che se ti comporti da bravo bambino lei non  ti tradirà più?


Non mi comprato da bravo bambino, mi comporto così perché sono così.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Non fare paragoni a caso.
> Leggendo i tuoi interventi cerchi in tutti i modi di difendere lei e giustificare te. In due parole, cosa vuoi che ti diciamo?


Non voglio…. Ognuno interviene come vuole. Non la difendo…. Mi ha tradito e non è giustificabile. Ha sbagliato ! Stop! Ma tutti sbagliano, c’è errore e errore e il suo (una sola volta in motel), pentimento la sera stessa e fiumi di parole e fatti successivi mi portano a dargli una chances. Il cuore vuole questo, la testa ogni tanto svirgola e pensa ad altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Una domanda: ma alla fine il cazzaro è riuscito a la ottenere quello che voleva?
> Comunque penso che in parte quello che hai scritto ci siano delle similitudini.
> 
> 
> ...


Fattelo dire da Nono come sono pisello e cervello…lui me li ha usati entrambi…


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se era naturale lo eri anche prima
> Chiediti perché sei cambiato


Perché come tutti non sono perfetto, perché come in tante coppie ultra ventennali, ogni tanto si trascurano tante cose. Mi si è aperto un mondo…. Come se fosse spuntato un terzo occhio che mi fa vedere cose che prima non vedevo.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non voglio…. Ognuno interviene come vuole. Non la difendo…. Mi ha tradito e non è giustificabile. Ha sbagliato ! Stop! Ma tutti sbagliano, c’è errore e errore e il suo (una sola volta in motel), pentimento la sera stessa e fiumi di parole e fatti successivi mi portano a dargli una chances. Il cuore vuole questo, la testa ogni tanto svirgola e pensa ad altro.


Quindi se hai già deciso tutto cosa continui a menarla?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Inizia a pensare al logo


L’ho pensato.
Ti faccio uno schizzo?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il contrario di quello che hai scritto prima
> Pensi che se ti comporti da bravo bambino lei non  ti tradirà più?


A voia…
Questa ha capito che tanto lui la perdona, ha assaggiato il sangue,.,
E’ il momento di affinare la tennica…ha capito bene che non perde nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L’ho pensato.
> Ti faccio uno schizzo?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo? Non sappiamo cosa ha spinto lei a tradirlo? Se lei vuole il bravo bambino o il cattivo bambino! Non sappiamo quale bisogno non soddisfatto abbia avuto lei. Il punto Alberto è che devi capire cosa vuoi tu davvero ! E questo lo sai solo tu e nessuno potrà dirti cosa è giusto o sbagliato siamo tutti troppi diversi, i vissuti sono diversi, il mio consiglio resta quello di un aiuto competente ed esterno.


Guarda che lui non ha mica dubbi.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Ecco brava copriti gli occhi…


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non mi comprato da bravo bambino, mi comporto così perché sono così.


Hai scritto che non eri cosi. Continui a contraddidirti


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A voia…
> Questa ha capito che tanto lui la perdona, ha assaggiato il sangue,.,
> E’ il momento di affinare la tennica…ha capito bene che non perde nulla.


Io questo non lo so. Su fi me un comportamento cosi di sicuro non sarebbe da deterrente per un nuovo tradimento


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io questo non lo so. Su fi me un comportamento cosi di sicuro non sarebbe da deterrente per un nuovo tradimento


Anzi…


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Richiedo, se il tuo essere è quello perché cambiare? Cosa pensi di ottenere?


Ma tu calcoli solo che le persone agiscano nella mente conscia. Per me quello che lui fa avviene a livello inconscio.
Quello che ha scritto del pianto con singhiozzo, salvo non essere bravissimi attori ed essersi esercitati, non si fa a comando.
Avvenendo a livello inconscio, in una persona che ti dice che quello che ha vissuto è stato uno tsunami e che si sente confuso, non riesce a darti una spiegazione razionale, tipo "ho spostato la pentola dal fuoco perchè sentivo odore di bruciato" oppure "ho levato la pentola dal fuoco perchè la zuppa era pronta". Che poi pure questo, spesso lo facciamo a livello inconscio, ma possiamo eventualmente rispondere spiegando perchè abbiamo spostato una pentola, però se tu sposti una pentola, non è qualcosa che ti comporta "impegno mentale", lo fai in modo automatico. Poteva essere necessaria una pianificazione le prime volte che cucinavi.
Anche il comportamento della moglie, potrebbe essere parte di un movimento inconscio.

Un terapeuta potrebbe aiutarlo a portare ad un livello di coscienza il trauma subito, in modo che lui possa avere padronanza, conscia, di quanto accade. (Ipotizzo eh).

Lui ti risponde che è sempre lui, perchè in quello che tu gli chiedi ci legge una pianificazione conscia, che lui non mette in atto.


----------



## Etta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> il suo (una sola volta in motel), pentimento la sera stessa e fiumi di parole e fatti successivi mi portano a dargli una chances. Il cuore vuole questo,


Quindi hai deciso di perdonarla?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi hai deciso di perdonarla?


Ah osti non avevo mica capito che erano stati anche al motel. Quindi hanno pianificato per bene. Pensavo fosse una roba violenta da raptus in auto o sul cofano…


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché come tutti non sono perfetto, perché come in tante coppie ultra ventennali, ogni tanto si trascurano tante cose. Mi si è aperto un mondo…. Come se fosse spuntato un terzo occhio che mi fa vedere cose che prima non vedevo.


Bravo sono cose che succedono e qui una volta saputo del suo tradimento ,la palla passa a te .
Qui le donne che ti hanno scritto sono più o meno nelle condizioni di tua moglie ma non sono state scoperte e ne hanno confessato ,queste sono le più prodighe nelle critiche e non ti domandi perché? Forse s'immaginano di trovarsi nella situazione di tua moglie ,ecco perché i consigli vertono sempre sul tuo modo di vedere il suo tradimento.
Vediamo che cosa scrivono ora ,delle altre che sono state tradite o che non hanno tradito per loro è un altro paio di maniche ,fanno voli pindarici ma vorrei vedere loro se i giudizi sarebbero differenti, le donne sono solidali tra loro occhio Albertí


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> Bravo sono cose che succedono e qui una volta saputo del suo tradimento ,la palla passa a te .
> Qui le donne che ti hanno scritto sono più o meno nelle condizioni di tua moglie ma non sono state scoperte e ne hanno confessato ,queste sono le più prodighe nelle critiche e non ti domandi perché? Forse s'immaginano di trovarsi nella situazione di tua moglie ,ecco perché i consigli vertono sempre sul tuo modo di vedere il suo tradimento.
> Vediamo che cosa scrivono ora ,delle altre che sono state tradite o che non hanno tradito per loro è un altro paio di maniche ,fanno voli pindarici ma vorrei vedere loro se i giudizi sarebbero differenti, le donne sono solidali tra loro occhio Albertí


Però Olo, tu hai tradito tua moglie, riusciresti a dare una risposta prettamente logica e razionale alla domanda: perchè hai tradito tua moglie?
Una risposta che non si fermi a sono egoista.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Mah ...magari sono felici così e basta. Lei ha soddisfatto il suo bisogno di attenzioni e lui altrettanto. Magari è solo un nuovo patto, non vedo necessariamente una forzatura dei comportamenti.
> 
> Qualcosa non andava prima, mi viene solo il dubbio che questa crescita di attenzioni sia solo una copertina calda utile a non approfondire e funzionale a dimenticare. Può essere un metodo, funzionerà? gli scontenti, se piccoli e unilaterali magari si riassorbono, se più grossi e non sviscerati rischiano di ripresentarsi


Ma felici così non direi proprio
Lui ha sbalzi d’umore che manco una donna incinta


----------



## Etta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah osti non avevo mica capito che erano stati anche al motel. Quindi hanno pianificato per bene. Pensavo fosse una roba violenta da raptus in auto o sul cofano…


Pensavi anche te che fosse inciampata e caduta per sbaglio sul suo caxxo eh.


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però Olo, tu hai tradito tua moglie, riusciresti a dare una risposta prettamente logica e razionale alla domanda: perchè hai tradito tua moglie?
> Una risposta che non si fermi a sono egoista.


Non rispondo perché della mia vicenda ne ho molto parlato , io mi immedesimo nella sua situazione ,difatti gli ho consigliato di leggere chi c'è passato eccome hanno risolto .
Quindi io sono come le ragazze donne non scoperte  , ma non  consiglio una soluzione perché semi trovassi come lui non so come reagirei.


----------



## Etta (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma felici così non direi proprio
> Lui ha sbalzi d’umore che manco una donna incinta


Io quando ero incinta non li ho mai avuti.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> Bravo sono cose che succedono e qui una volta saputo del suo tradimento ,la palla passa a te .
> Qui le donne che ti hanno scritto sono più o meno nelle condizioni di tua moglie ma non sono state scoperte e ne hanno confessato ,queste sono le più prodighe nelle critiche e non ti domandi perché? Forse s'immaginano di trovarsi nella situazione di tua moglie ,ecco perché i consigli vertono sempre sul tuo modo di vedere il suo tradimento.
> Vediamo che cosa scrivono ora ,delle altre che sono state tradite o che non hanno tradito per loro è un altro paio di maniche ,fanno voli pindarici ma vorrei vedere loro se i giudizi sarebbero differenti, le donne sono solidali tra loro occhio Albertí


Io non sono solidale con lei. Tutt’altro. Sto cercanfo di far capire a lui che secondo me il suo atteggiamento non lo preserva da un nuovo tradimento. Anzi


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non voglio…. Ognuno interviene come vuole. Non la difendo…. Mi ha tradito e non è giustificabile. Ha sbagliato ! Stop! Ma tutti sbagliano, c’è errore e errore e il suo (una sola volta in motel), pentimento la sera stessa e fiumi di parole e fatti successivi mi portano a dargli una chances. Il cuore vuole questo, la testa ogni tanto svirgola e pensa ad altro.


Benissimo. Quindi possiamo chiudere la discussione.


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non sono solidale con lei. Tutt’altro. Sto cercanfo di far capire a lui che secondo me il suo atteggiamento non lo preserva da un nuovo tradimento. Anzi


Non ho detto solidale ,solo vi immedesimate nella loro storie se poi lei si stufa e lo tradisce di nuovo quello è un altra soluzione ,per me penso che prima che lo tradisce di nuovo termina il matrimonio , si prende allora la responsabilità di quello che lei ha fatto e ne subisce le conseguenze.
Come la giri e rigiri sempre a loro spetta vedere se lui perdona e lei riesce a vivere il senso di colpa datosi che ha confessato .
Per noi traditori non scoperti si vive nella menzogna o non è così?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Guarda che lui non ha mica dubbi.


Allora non ho capito niente


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah osti non avevo mica capito che erano stati anche al motel. Quindi hanno pianificato per bene. Pensavo fosse una roba violenta da raptus in auto o sul cofano…


Pianificata nei dettagli , ma poi qualcosa non è andato come doveva o come voleva lei…


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non ho detto solidale ,solo vi immedesimate nella loro storie se poi lei si stufa e lo tradisce di nuovo quello è un altra soluzione ,per me penso che prima che lo tradisce di nuovo termina il matrimonio , si prende allora la responsabilità di quello che lei ha fatto e ne subisce le conseguenze.
> Come la giri e rigiri sempre a loro spetta vedere se lui perdona e lei riesce a vivere il senso di colpa datosi che ha confessato .
> Per noi traditori non scoperti si vive nella menzogna o non è così?


Bravo Ologramma è proprio così. D’altronde hai scritto “per noi traditori” quindi puoi capire. Tanta gente “sentenzia” così a muzzo….tu puoi capire cosa significa tradire e tenersi tutto dentro. D’altronde ho notato che gli utenti che si avvicinano di più al mio pensiero, che riescono a capire quello che provo e a capire anche un po’ mia moglie, sono proprio quelli che hanno esperienza in merito, i traditi e i traditori. L prima cosa che ha detto mia moglie  è proprio quello che hai scritto tu, cioè non voleva vivere in eterno nella menzogna, non mi sono meritato quello che ha fatto ma non mi merito Enna che la menzogna a vita. Ho letto di tutto e di più…. Partendo dal ha confessato per pulirsi la coscienza, L ha fatto perché è stata delusa di come è andata, a 1000 altre cose….. 
non voglio difenderla perché ha fatto una cosa terribile ma si è resa conto e non ha voluto ingannarmi per tutta la vita a costo di pagare a caro prezzo L’ errore. C’è gente che parla di nuovo tradimento e bla bla bla…. Ma lei sta soffrendo le pene dell’ inferno come le sto soffrendo io, sa cosa ha rischiato e non farebbe lo stesso errore, ha riscoperto il nostro rapporto, il valore di questo è stiamo vivendo il tutto come fosse una nuva storia di amore…. Dove è oreeento anche L’ innamoramento. Lo ripeto… lei ha scaturito tutto ma il ora per rendere tutto un nuovo rapporto, più profondo, più passionale devo scacciare dalla mia testa il tarlo.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Pianificata nei dettagli , ma poi qualcosa non è andato come doveva o come voleva lei…


Come al solito si parla sempre di prestazione. No. So più come scriverlo….. non ha pianificato. Si sono appartati come altre 5/6 volte in auto dove erano scappati dei baci, quella sera, lui è riuscito a tirarla dentro e sono andati oltre, ci sta che si entri in uno stato di estasi… la carne è carne e durante qualche carezza più audace lui ha strappato il si per un motel….. era abbastanza vicino e non ha nenanche avuto la possibilità di “riprendersi”. Non torniamo a parlare che è tornata a casa e confessato perché lui non L ha soddisfatta, anche perché comunque L orgasmo L ha raggiunto e anche perché poteva riprovarci altre volte (chi la prima volta mette sul piatto tutte le proprie arti amatorie)?
Non capisco come dopo 5000 messaggi si dicono ancora certe cose sopratutto dopo che L ho spiegato un sacco di volte.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma è lui che pensa che essendo perfetto lei non cerchi altrove, in più standole sempre addosso la controlla
> Lei lo asseconda perché si sente in colpa e pensa di calmarlo


Insomma… sei sempre più innamorata di me.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A voia…
> Questa ha capito che tanto lui la perdona, ha assaggiato il sangue,.,
> E’ il momento di affinare la tennica…ha capito bene che non perde nulla.


Tu sei la verità !!!!
Insomma…. Un Dio.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu calcoli solo che le persone agiscano nella mente conscia. Per me quello che lui fa avviene a livello inconscio.
> Quello che ha scritto del pianto con singhiozzo, salvo non essere bravissimi attori ed essersi esercitati, non si fa a comando.
> Avvenendo a livello inconscio, in una persona che ti dice che quello che ha vissuto è stato uno tsunami e che si sente confuso, non riesce a darti una spiegazione razionale, tipo "ho spostato la pentola dal fuoco perchè sentivo odore di bruciato" oppure "ho levato la pentola dal fuoco perchè la zuppa era pronta". Che poi pure questo, spesso lo facciamo a livello inconscio, ma possiamo eventualmente rispondere spiegando perchè abbiamo spostato una pentola, però se tu sposti una pentola, non è qualcosa che ti comporta "impegno mentale", lo fai in modo automatico. Poteva essere necessaria una pianificazione le prime volte che cucinavi.
> Anche il comportamento della moglie, potrebbe essere parte di un movimento inconscio.
> ...


Meno male che ci sono utenti come Marjanna che hanno capito il mio stato d’ animo. Io non sapevo più come spiegarlo ma tu sei stata molto chiara. È proprio così.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Io m


Alberto ha detto:


> Come al solito si parla sempre di prestazione. No. So più come scriverlo….. non ha pianificato. Si sono appartati come altre 5/6 volte in auto dove erano scappati dei baci, quella sera, lui è riuscito a tirarla dentro e sono andati oltre, ci sta che si entri in uno stato di estasi… la carne è carne e durante qualche carezza più audace lui ha strappato il si per un motel….. era abbastanza vicino e non ha nenanche avuto la possibilità di “riprendersi”. Non torniamo a parlare che è tornata a casa e confessato perché lui non L ha soddisfatta, anche perché comunque L orgasmo L ha raggiunto e anche perché poteva riprovarci altre volte (chi la prima volta mette sul piatto tutte le proprie arti amatorie)?
> Non capisco come dopo 5000 messaggi si dicono ancora certe cose sopratutto dopo che L ho spiegato un sacco di volte.


Io non ho ridotto tutta alla prestazione, lo hai interpretato tu così, il fatto che non sia andata come voleva lei non era inteso per la prestazione, perché il tradimento non si limita al sesso... E da traditrice ti posso portare la mia esperienza, non so quanti anni abbia tua moglie, qualcuno meno di me forse,  ma non si finisce in motel perché si ci si lascia convincere da un’altra persona, soprattutto se non si ha mai tradito prima e dopo anni e anni di matrimonio felice. Se ci fosse stata solo la passione del momento si scopa in macchina. Poi è il mio pensiero, il tuo sarà un altro e quello di tua moglie un altro…Non ho letto tutti i tuoi messaggi, sono troppi, ogni tanto leggo quando cazzeggio perciò non so esattamente cosa tu abbia scritto, ma se continui a rimuginare qualcosa non ti convince ancora altrimenti avresti preso una decisione definitiva e sareste felici e contenti come una volta.


----------



## patroclo (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma felici così non direi proprio
> Lui ha sbalzi d’umore che manco una donna incinta


Ma che lui ha bisogno di aiuto l'ho ribadito più volte, il mio riferimento era alle loro affettuosità che tanto scandalo destano


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non ho detto solidale ,solo vi immedesimate nella loro storie se poi lei si stufa e lo tradisce di nuovo quello è un altra soluzione ,per me penso che prima che lo tradisce di nuovo termina il matrimonio , si prende allora la responsabilità di quello che lei ha fatto e ne subisce le conseguenze.
> Come la giri e rigiri sempre a loro spetta vedere se lui perdona e lei riesce a vivere il senso di colpa datosi che ha confessato .
> Per noi traditori non scoperti si vive nella menzogna o non è così?


Scusa non capisco cosa c’entri con quello che ho scritto io


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Come al solito si parla sempre di prestazione. No. So più come scriverlo….. non ha pianificato. Si sono appartati come altre 5/6 volte in auto dove erano scappati dei baci, quella sera, lui è riuscito a tirarla dentro e sono andati oltre, ci sta che si entri in uno stato di estasi… la carne è carne e durante qualche carezza più audace lui ha strappato il si per un motel….. era abbastanza vicino e non ha nenanche avuto la possibilità di “riprendersi”. Non torniamo a parlare che è tornata a casa e confessato perché lui non L ha soddisfatta, anche perché comunque L orgasmo L ha raggiunto e anche perché poteva riprovarci altre volte (chi la prima volta mette sul piatto tutte le proprie arti amatorie)?
> Non capisco come dopo 5000 messaggi si dicono ancora certe cose sopratutto dopo che L ho spiegato un sacco di volte.


Ti fa star meglio pensare che tua moglie è andata a letto con uno perché trascinata? A me farebbe incazzare ancor di piu.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sono utenti come Marjanna che hanno capito il mio stato d’ animo. Io non sapevo più come spiegarlo ma tu sei stata molto chiara. È proprio così.


Non sei di lingua madre?


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io m
> 
> Io non ho ridotto tutta alla prestazione, lo hai interpretato tu così, il fatto che non sia andata come voleva lei non era inteso per la prestazione, perché il tradimento non si limita al sesso... E da traditrice ti posso portare la mia esperienza, non so quanti anni abbia tua moglie, qualcuno meno di me forse,  ma non si finisce in motel perché si ci si lascia convincere da un’altra persona, soprattutto se non si ha mai tradito prima e dopo anni e anni di matrimonio felice. Se ci fosse stata solo la passione del momento si scopa in macchina. Poi è il mio pensiero, il tuo sarà un altro è quello di tua moglie un altro…Non ho letto tutti i tuoi messaggi, sono troppi, ogni tanto leggo quando cazzeggio perciò non so esattamente cosa tu abbia scritto, ma se continui a rimuginare qualcosa non ti convince ancora altrimenti avresti preso una decisione definitiva e sareste felici e contenti come una volta.


Ti chiedo scusa se ho frainteso.
Lei ha confessato perché ha capito di aver fatto un grossissimo errore. Si è pentita, stava male, si è sentita una merda (parole sue). Vero quello che dici, lei è finita in motel per una serie di cose, che vanno dalla curiosità (era stata solo con me prima), alla depressione per gli anni che passano e lo spuntare di qualche ruga che la metteva in crisi…. Lei donna bellissima non accetta la vecchiaia, vedere un giovanotto che la corteggiava, la tampinava, fortemente interessato a lei, un sacco di paroline, di avances, insistente, insomma tutto questo L’ ha portata pian piano a compiacersi, ad apprezzare la corte e da lì a diventare amici, qualche parolina, poi all’ uscita della piscina in auto per 3 chiacchiere…. Un bacio…. Una seconda volta in auto e qualche altro bacio, qualche carineria, paroline, ecc…. Questo per un mese e mezzo per un totale di 5/6 incontri più o meno per poi…. L’ ultima volta si è passati dal bacio, alla carezza…. Alla carezza intima, la palpata… si sono scaldati gli animi ed ə finita come ben sai.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa se ho frainteso.
> Lei ha confessato perché ha capito di aver fatto un grossissimo errore. Si è pentita, stava male, si è sentita una merda (parole sue). Vero quello che dici, lei è finita in motel per una serie di cose, che vanno dalla curiosità (era stata solo con me prima), alla depressione per gli anni che passano e lo spuntare di qualche ruga che la metteva in crisi…. Lei donna bellissima non accetta la vecchiaia, vedere un giovanotto che la corteggiava, la tampinava, fortemente interessato a lei, un sacco di paroline, di avances, insistente, insomma tutto questo L’ ha portata pian piano a compiacersi, ad apprezzare la corte e da lì a diventare amici, qualche parolina, poi all’ uscita della piscina in auto per 3 chiacchiere…. Un bacio…. Una seconda volta in auto e qualche altro bacio, qualche carineria, paroline, ecc…. Questo per un mese e mezzo per un totale di 5/6 incontri più o meno per poi…. L’ ultima volta si è passati dal bacio, alla carezza…. Alla carezza intima, la palpata… si sono scaldati gli animi ed ə finita come ben sai.


Sei ripetitivo!


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti fa star meglio pensare che tua moglie è andata a letto con uno perché trascinata? A me farebbe incazzare ancor di piu.


Non è stata trascinata. Non gli hanno puntato la pistola. Semplicemente una serie di situazioni (che ho già scritto altre volte) hanno fatto si che succedesse ciò.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ripetitivo!


Ripeto per gli utenti che continuano a scrivere
Cose come se leggessero per la prima volta. Mi sembra giusto spiegare a chi non sa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è stata trascinata. Non *LE*  hanno puntato la pistola. Semplicemente una serie di situazioni (che ho già scritto altre volte) hanno fatto si che succedesse ciò.


Oppure siete una famiglia arcobaleno?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ripeto per gli utenti che continuano a scrivere
> Cose come se leggessero per la prima volta. Mi sembra giusto spiegare a chi non sa.


Non ha senso riproporre quello che hai scritto nel primo post.
Se ci credi, volta pagina. Se non riesci è perché senti che non funziona.
Ma continui a ripetere quello che non convince te, non gli utenti di un forum.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Insomma… sei sempre più innamorata di me.


Ah guarda ti sogno la notte


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma che lui ha bisogno di aiuto l'ho ribadito più volte, il mio riferimento era alle loro affettuosità che tanto scandalo destano


Nessuno scandalo 
È lui che è pesante


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è stata trascinata. Non gli hanno puntato la pistola. Semplicemente una serie di situazioni (che ho già scritto altre volte) hanno fatto si che succedesse ciò.


Ti fa stare meglio? A me no. Se mi devi tradire almeno fallo perché sei convinta che è la cosa giusta per te. Io al pentimento non credo. Non il suo eh  in generale. Piu che non ci credo mi fa incazzare perche vuol dire agire senza pensare


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ripetitivo!


Eh ma brunetta mica tutt mi hanno letto tutti i suoi post tutti uguali 
Suvvia


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa se ho frainteso.
> Lei ha confessato perché ha capito di aver fatto un grossissimo errore. Si è pentita, stava male, si è sentita una merda (parole sue). Vero quello che dici, lei è finita in motel per una serie di cose, che vanno dalla curiosità (era stata solo con me prima), alla depressione per gli anni che passano e lo spuntare di qualche ruga che la metteva in crisi…. Lei donna bellissima non accetta la vecchiaia, vedere un giovanotto che la corteggiava, la tampinava, fortemente interessato a lei, un sacco di paroline, di avances, insistente, insomma tutto questo L’ ha portata pian piano a compiacersi, ad apprezzare la corte e da lì a diventare amici, qualche parolina, poi all’ uscita della piscina in auto per 3 chiacchiere…. Un bacio…. Una seconda volta in auto e qualche altro bacio, qualche carineria, paroline, ecc…. Questo per un mese e mezzo per un totale di 5/6 incontri più o meno per poi…. L’ ultima volta si è passati dal bacio, alla carezza…. Alla carezza intima, la palpata… si sono scaldati gli animi ed ə finita come ben sai.


Questa parte mi è chiara, perché è successo anche a me, perciò la capisco bene, sposata da decenni, un solo uomo, un giovanotto che fa un complimento, una gentilezza, una battuta, ecc la differenza è la tempistica, il corteggiamento del mio giovanotto è durato 4 mesi perché io cedessi per un caffè e poi altri 4 mesi in cui ci vedevamo quasi tutti i giorni affinché facessimo l’amore in un motel, premeditato. Però ovviamente ognuno agisce come crede, ma sicuramente io non avrei mai confessato, soprattutto se mi fossi resa conto che si fosse trattato di una cantonata. Ti avrebbe risparmiato una  sofferenza inutile, visto che ti ama. Ma se continui a rimuginarci stai sempre peggio, se credi alla sua buonafede, volta pagina con l’aiuto di uno psicologo e non rovinarti il resto della tua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ipotesi.
È  lui, il giovanotto (bisogna trovare termini per capirsi) che ha detto che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta. Perché? Perché era sfida con se stesso o una scommessa.
Questo spiegherebbe perché lei fosse sconvolta.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipotesi.
> È  lui, il giovanotto (bisogna trovare termini per capirsi) che ha detto che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta. Perché? Perché era sfida con se stesso o una scommessa.
> Questo spiegherebbe perché lei fosse sconvolta.


Ma no brunetta 
Non hai letto i ventordicimila post in cui lui sostiene che il giovanotto volesse continuare


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma no brunetta
> Non hai letto i ventordicimila post in cui lui sostiene che il giovanotto volesse continuare


Ah be’ se lo ha detto lei... credibilissimo che lei fosse delusa


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah be’ se lo ha detto lei... credibilissimo che lei fosse delusa


Ma lei non aveva motivo di mentire 
A quel punto ormai aveva detto tutto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Queste sono le fantasie femminili


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lei non aveva motivo di mentire
> A quel punto ormai aveva detto tutto


Se si è sentita scartata, altroché se aveva motivo di mentire.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Le donne che hanno tradito possono dire che aspettative avessero.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Io non so se la versione che ha dato è quella corretta a me stupisce che @Alberto le creda ciecamente


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono le fantasie femminili


Non ricordavo l’avesse cantata anche fiorello




Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si è sentita scartata, altroché se aveva motivo di mentire.


Ah ma io lo so… 




Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non so se la versione che ha dato è quella corretta a me stupisce che @Alberto le creda ciecamente


Ma lui vuole crederle, ha una paura fottuta


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ricordavo l’avesse cantata anche fiorello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eri alle medie?


----------



## Etta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Vabbè ma quindi in soldoni? Che ha deciso?


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non so se la versione che ha dato è quella corretta a me stupisce che @Alberto le creda ciecamente


Le credo per il semplice fatto che mi poteva non creed are niente e anche perché ad alcune domande scomode poteva rispondere per convenienza, invece mi ha sempre risposto con la verità anche se faceva male.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma quindi in soldoni? Che ha deciso?


In soldoni voglio restare con lei, ma… c’è sempre il “ma” del tarlo che fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri alle medie?


Si nel 1995 ero in seconda media


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Pensavi anche te che fosse inciampata e caduta per sbaglio sul suo caxxo eh.


Sai quelli che dicono…è capitato….


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Pianificata nei dettagli , ma poi qualcosa non è andato come doveva o come voleva lei…


sbagliando si impara…


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Le credo per il semplice fatto che mi poteva non creed are niente e anche perché ad alcune domande scomode poteva rispondere per convenienza, invece mi ha sempre risposto con la verità anche se faceva male.


Ok. Io valuterei anche le altre possibilità. Ma tu non sei me


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tu sei la verità !!!!
> Insomma…. Un Dio.


Dio riporta a me.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Le credo per il semplice fatto che mi poteva non creed are niente e anche perché ad alcune domande scomode poteva rispondere per convenienza, invece mi ha sempre risposto con la verità anche se faceva male.


Perché pensi che ti abbia detto la verità?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ripetitivo!


E’ ripetitivo con se stesso, perché ha bisogno di convincersi lui, prima che lui convinca noi. Ma la vedo dura…molto dura…


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che ti abbia detto la verità?


Bruni…dai osti non ti ci mettere pure tu a dubitare….


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bruni…dai osti non ti ci mettere pure tu a dubitare….


Le persone sono disponibili a credere ciò che rientra nei propri schemi. I coniugi conoscono gli schemi che girano nella testa dell’altro.
Per Alberto è comprensibile lo schema che ha ripetuto più volte “moglie insicura e giovanotto cacciatore“. Lei gli ha dato ciò che poteva digerire.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le persone sono disponibili a credere ciò che rientra nei propri schemi. I coniugi conoscono gli schemi che girano nella testa dell’altro.
> Per Alberto è comprensibile lo schema che ha ripetuto più volte “moglie insicura e giovanotto cacciatore“. Lei gli ha dato ciò che poteva digerire.


Ma te credi che Mario Chiesa ha confessato proprio tutto?


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che ti abbia detto la verità?


Te L ho già scritto.
No problem a ripeterlo.
Poteva non confessare niente.
Poteva dirmi cose diverse tipo “non sono riuscita a raggiungere L’ orgasmo perché già con la testa avevo capito dell’ errore” invece mi ha detto che è venuta.
Poteva dirmi che è successo all’ improvviso con il tizio che L ha caricata in auto per un aperitivo poi ha perso la testa ed è successo quello che è successo.
Poteva negare di averlo visto altre 5/6 volte in auto e di essersi baciati.
Insomma questi solo alcuni esempi ma mi ha detto altre cose che poteva evitare. 
Per questo gli credo.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dio riporta a me.


Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> sbagliando si impara…


Esatto quindi non tradirà più


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te L ho già scritto.
> No problem a ripeterlo.
> Poteva non confessare niente.
> Poteva dirmi cose diverse tipo “non sono riuscita a raggiungere L’ orgasmo perché già con la testa avevo capito dell’ errore” invece mi ha detto che è venuta.
> ...


Quindi i particolari credibili ti fanno pensare credibile il tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te L ho già scritto.
> No problem a ripeterlo.
> Poteva non confessare niente.
> Poteva dirmi cose diverse tipo “non sono riuscita a raggiungere L’ orgasmo perché già con la testa avevo capito dell’ errore” invece mi ha detto che è venuta.
> ...


Io dubito fortemente che una donna abbia un orgasmo se si sente a disagio. 
Forse pensava che avrebbe reso più credibile l’avventura.
Certamente se ci fossero stati più incontri precedenti, sarebbe stato più facile lasciarsi andare.
Il problema è che lei non ti ha detto che aveva avuto un  momento di debolezza in auto, per poi chiudere.
Ma ne ha avuti diversi, fino a trovare naturale andare in motel. Tu sei certo che fosse turbata per il tradimento. Escludi che potesse essere turbata perché lui si era stufato?
Poi nel racconto ha mescolato le cose.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quindi siamo dei robot? Programmati? Quello che succede nella vita non ci cambia? Al di là di un tradimento o meno, penso che qualsiasi evento traumatico porti dei cambiamenti nella nostra vita, nel modo di pensare, nel modo di agire.


se sei alto un metro ed un pinolo, non è che diventi alto come un centro NBA.   se avevi 4 a scuola in matematica, non diventi un esperto in fisica dei corpi celesti supermassicci.

quello che ora sei, era un potenziale inespresso che avevi in te.   poi puoi illuderti di quello che preferisci, se ti fa stare meglio


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sei alto un metro ed un pinolo, non è che diventi alto come un centro NBA.   se avevi 4 a scuola in matematica, non diventi un esperto in fisica dei corpi celesti supermassicci.
> 
> quello che ora sei, era un potenziale inespresso che avevi in te.   poi puoi illuderti di quello che preferisci, se ti fa stare meglio


Ecco ora siamo d’accordo,
Questa ultima frase è proprio quello che penso.


----------



## Angie17 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te L ho già scritto.
> No problem a ripeterlo.
> Poteva non confessare niente.
> Poteva dirmi cose diverse tipo “non sono riuscita a raggiungere L’ orgasmo perché già con la testa avevo capito dell’ errore” invece mi ha detto che è venuta.
> ...


Albè ma tu ancora qui stai? Ancora a questo punto siamo?

E' chiaro a tutti che se tu le avessi veramente creduto tu a scrivere qui non ci staresti più da un pezzo.
Invece continui sperando l'impossibile e cioè che qualcuno di noi possa con qualche argomentazione , che nemmeno voglio immaginare, convincerti che lei ti ha detto la verità e quindi metterti finalmente il cuore in pace.
Ma anche se decidessi di crederle, con il dubbio che ogni tanto si affaccerà dovrai conviverci, forse solo il tempo con la ripresa di un rapporto più equilibrato tra voi due, potrà darti la risposta, e dico forse.

Per il resto si rischia, si va incontro spesso all'imponderabile, come tutto nella vita di tutti su questa terra.


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dubito fortemente che una donna abbia un orgasmo se si sente a disagio.
> Forse pensava che avrebbe reso più credibile l’avventura.
> Certamente se ci fossero stati più incontri precedenti, sarebbe stato più facile lasciarsi andare.
> Il problema è che lei non ti ha detto che aveva avuto un  momento di debolezza in auto, per poi chiudere.
> ...


Non ho mai detto che in motel era a disagio, perché come dici tu, in quel caso non sarebbe riuscita. Detto questo, escludo categoricamente che lui si sia stufato, anzi…. Lui era presissimo,
L’ desiderata tanto è
Corteggiata per tantissimo tempo, non si sarebbe stancato con una sola volta di motel.
Comunque ho le prove (non chiacchiere di lei ma fatti) che lui voleva proseguire ma lei ha chiuso nonostante le sue insistenze, nonostante il suo continuare a cercarla, a tampinarla. Gli ha proposto di lasciarmi e di mettersi seriamente con lui e credimi che economicamente è messo bene, benissimo, molto ma molto ma molto meglio di me.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che in motel era a disagio, perché come dici tu, in quel caso non sarebbe riuscita. Detto questo, escludo categoricamente che lui si sia stufato, anzi…. Lui era presissimo,
> L’ desiderata tanto è
> Corteggiata per tantissimo tempo, non si sarebbe stancato con una sola volta di motel.
> Comunque ho le prove (non chiacchiere di lei ma fatti) che lui voleva proseguire Dema lei ha chiuso nonostante le sue insistenze, nonostante il suo continuare a cercarla, a tampinarla. Gli ha proposto di lasciarmi e di mettersi seriamente con lui e credimi che economicamente è messo bene, benissimo, molto ma molto ma molto meglio di me.


Adesso è pure un benestante 
Tutto quello che sai te l’ha detto lei.


----------



## Angie17 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso è pure un benestante
> Tutto quello che sai te l’ha detto lei.


Io non ho mai compreso chi gli passa tutte queste informazioni che lui dà per "sicure".. bah..


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Esatto quindi non tradirà più


Si impara a tradire meglio intendevo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco brava copriti gli occhi…


Scemo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai compreso chi gli passa tutte queste informazioni che lui dà per "sicure".. bah..


Credo sia lei che passi queste info a lui


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Credo sia lei che passi queste info a lui


Quindi fonte certa.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi fonte certa.


Beh
Lei lo conosce 
Anche in senso biblico


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che in motel era a disagio, perché come dici tu, in quel caso non sarebbe riuscita. Detto questo, escludo categoricamente che lui si sia stufato, anzi…. Lui era presissimo,
> L’ desiderata tanto è
> Corteggiata per tantissimo tempo, non si sarebbe stancato con una sola volta di motel.
> Comunque ho le prove (non chiacchiere di lei ma fatti) che lui voleva proseguire ma lei ha chiuso nonostante le sue insistenze, nonostante il suo continuare a cercarla, a tampinarla. Gli ha proposto di lasciarmi e di mettersi seriamente con lui e credimi che economicamente è messo bene, benissimo, molto ma molto ma molto meglio di me.


Direi che è chiaro perché ti ha raccontato tutto.
Se lui pressava per frequentarsi apertamente, lei ha capito (tardi) il rischio a cui stava andando incontro.
O parlava lei o ti ritrovavi  dietro la porta il ragazzo.
Lei non era interessata ad una relazione ufficiale, non è stupida quasi 20 anni di differenza è un rischio


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Direi che è chiaro perché ti ha raccontato tutto.
> Se lui pressava per frequentarsi apertamente, lei ha capito (tardi) il rischio a cui stava andando incontro.
> O parlava lei o ti ritrovavi  dietro la porta il ragazzo.
> Lei non era interessata ad una relazione ufficiale, non è stupida quasi 20 anni di differenza è un rischio


Ribadisco. Per me è il giovine che ha chiuso. Questa è la sola spiegazione del turbamento che non riusciva a nascondere. Tutto il resto lo aveva nascosto e non l’aveva turbata...


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco. Per me è il giovine che ha chiuso. Questa è la sola spiegazione del turbamento che non riusciva a nascondere. Tutto il resto lo aveva nascosto e non l’aveva turbata...


Sei una donna crudele


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Direi che è chiaro perché ti ha raccontato tutto.
> Se lui pressava per frequentarsi apertamente, lei ha capito (tardi) il rischio a cui stava andando incontro.
> O parlava lei o ti ritrovavi  dietro la porta il ragazzo.
> Lei non era interessata ad una relazione ufficiale, non è stupida quasi 20 anni di differenza è un rischio


Mi dispiace per te. Non hai azzeccato. Lui aveva una fifa tremenda che io potessi scoprire tutto. Tra L altro L ho già scirtto ricco e conosciuto. Non si sarebbe sputtanato così. L ha pressata ma non stolkerizzata. Lei lo ha confessato prima del pressing. Probabilmente non sei stata attenta. Sono stati nel motel la sera stessa lei ha confessato e l ha scaricato. Game over!!!
Non so più come dirvelo.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

@Ginevra65 non sei stata attenta


----------



## patroclo (6 Gennaio 2023)

Non è che perché lui è supponente e indisponente adesso bisogna dargli addosso su ogni minchiata ...


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco. Per me è il giovine che ha chiuso. Questa è la sola spiegazione del turbamento che non riusciva a nascondere. Tutto il resto lo aveva nascosto e non l’aveva turbata...


Per me invece uscita dallo squallido motel ha incrociato il vicino di casa.
Non è certa che lui l’abbia vista, ma si è davvero spaventata.
Ha capito solo allora che stava rischiando grosso, che sarebbe andata in merda se fosse trapelato qualcosa.. doveva metterci una pezza e l’unica era anticipare il casino e confessare.

Mannaggia alla sfiga, magari avendo avuto più occasioni lui sarebbe almeno sceso.
Invece ha dovuto chiudere tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me invece uscita dallo squallido motel ha incrociato il vicino di casa.
> Non è certa che lui l’abbia vista, ma si è davvero spaventata.
> Ha capito solo allora che stava rischiando grosso, che sarebbe andata in merda se fosse trapelato qualcosa.. doveva metterci una pezza e l’unica era anticipare il casino e confessare.
> 
> ...


Perché squallido?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te. Non hai azzeccato. Lui aveva una fifa tremenda che io potessi scoprire tutto. Tra L altro L ho già scirtto ricco e conosciuto. Non si sarebbe sputtanato così. L ha pressata ma non stolkerizzata. Lei lo ha confessato prima del pressing. Probabilmente non sei stata attenta. Sono stati nel motel la sera stessa lei ha confessato e l ha scaricato. Game over!!!
> Non so più come dirvelo.


Perché sputtanato? È sposato pure lui?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te. Non hai azzeccato. *Lui aveva una fifa tremenda che io potessi scoprire tutto. Tra L altro L ho già scirtto ricco e conosciuto. Non si sarebbe sputtanato così. L ha pressata ma non stolkerizzata*. Lei lo ha confessato prima del pressing. Probabilmente non sei stata attenta. Sono stati nel motel la sera stessa lei ha confessato e l ha scaricato. Game over!!!
> Non so più come dirvelo.


Ma dove vivete, in Iran?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non è che perché lui è supponente e indisponente adesso bisogna dargli addosso su ogni minchiata ...


Un tradimento travolge e si pensa tutto e il suo contrario. In questo stato mentale si è instabili, ma non principalmente dal punto di vista dell’umore, ma delle spiegazioni di ciò che è avvenuto.
Lui è immobile in una versione che mi dà l’idea abbia guidato lui.
Come le madri che fanno dire ai bambini di essere stati molestati o anche, più comunemente, che la maestra li spaventa urlando, rispondendo ai suggerimenti.
Non sta né in cielo né in terra che una amoreggi in macchina e poi si senta in colpa solo in motel.


----------



## Etta (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> In soldoni voglio restare con lei, ma… c’è sempre il “ma” del tarlo che fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea.


Ossignur. Un gatto che si morde la coda.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sai quelli che dicono…è capitato….


E a chi non capita di passeggiare per le strade, inciampare, e finire dentro una vagina o sopra un pene? Non è mica colpa loro suvvia.



Angie17 ha detto:


> Albè ma tu ancora qui stai? Ancora a questo punto siamo?


Uèuè “Albè” lo posso chiamare solo io eh.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradimento travolge e si pensa tutto e il suo contrario. In questo stato mentale si è instabili, ma non principalmente dal punto di vista dell’umore, ma delle spiegazioni di ciò che è avvenuto.
> Lui è immobile in una versione che mi dà l’idea abbia guidato lui.
> Come le madri che fanno dire ai bambini di essere stati molestati o anche, più comunemente, che la maestra li spaventa urlando, rispondendo ai suggerimenti.
> Non sta né in cielo né in terra che una amoreggi in macchina e poi si senta in colpa solo in motel.


Essù brunetta, un pompino non è tradimento


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma sai che futuro di merda se lui ci sta insieme per farle espiare la colpa.
> O perdoni o molli.
> Quello che sta facendo a lungo andare si può trasformare in un corno bis.
> Solo che lei sarà più furba.
> Quello che sta mettendo in atto lu danneggerà molto


Non è così facile dire o perdoni o ciao.. E se non lo fai e ne soffri faccio pure il bis! Ma dai... Chi tradisce deve sta zitto e tenersi tutta la merda creata..chi soffre e magari rinfaccia non lo fa per vendetta o piacere...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché squallido?


Perché i motel sono squallidi ormai è risaputo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Essù brunetta, un pompino non è tradimento


E soprattutto “non si nega a nessuno” (cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Essù brunetta, un pompino non è tradimento


Quello lo sosteneva Clinton


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello lo sosteneva Clinton


Lo sostengono in tanti in realtà




Nocciola ha detto:


> E soprattutto “non si nega a nessuno” (cit.)


Un po’ di altruismo ci vuole


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo sostengono in tanti in realtà
> 
> 
> 
> Un po’ di altruismo ci vuole


Un conto è la valutazione della gravità di una violenza carnale, un altro il significato di ciò che si fa consenzienti.
Ho partecipato ai tempi ai comitati per la presentazione della legge di iniziativa popolare sulla violenza sessuale.
La legge precedente distingueva tra violenza carnale, ovvero penetrazione, e atti di libidine violenta. Questa distinzione obbligava i pm e i giudici a quella serie di domande disgustose su come si era svolto l’atto di violenza. La nuova legge parla di violenza sessuale senza distinzioni. Questo comporta che una pacca sul sedere non trovi uno specifico reato e venga trattato come uno stupro.
Le leggi vanno costantemente riviste per questo.
Ma sappiamo tutte che se facciamo palpeggiamenti in auto è già sesso e quindi tradimento.
Non ha senso considerare sesso solo la penetrazione.


----------



## omicron (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la valutazione della gravità di una violenza carnale, un altro il significato di ciò che si fa consenzienti.
> Ho partecipato ai tempi ai comitati per la presentazione della legge di iniziativa popolare sulla violenza sessuale.
> La legge precedente distingueva tra violenza carnale, ovvero penetrazione, e atti di libidine violenta. Questa distinzione obbligava i pm e i giudici a quella serie di domande disgustose su come si era svolto l’atto di violenza. La nuova legge parla di violenza sessuale senza distinzioni. Questo comporta che una pacca sul sedere non trovi uno specifico reato e venga trattato come uno stupro.
> Le leggi vanno costantemente riviste per questo.
> ...


Ah ma lo so, ma c’è gente che vede solo la penetrazione come tradimento e tutto il resto lo derubrica a roba di poco conto
Solitamente quando devono trovare scuse
Non parlavo di violenza


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la valutazione della gravità di una violenza carnale, un altro il significato di ciò che si fa consenzienti.
> Ho partecipato ai tempi ai comitati per la presentazione della legge di iniziativa popolare sulla violenza sessuale.
> La legge precedente distingueva tra violenza carnale, ovvero penetrazione, e atti di libidine violenta. Questa distinzione obbligava i pm e i giudici a quella serie di domande disgustose su come si era svolto l’atto di violenza. La nuova legge parla di violenza sessuale senza distinzioni. Questo comporta che una pacca sul sedere non trovi uno specifico reato e venga trattato come uno stupro.
> Le leggi vanno costantemente riviste per questo.
> ...


Concordo che sia comunque tradimento.
Però ci sta che si possa considerare diversamente il pomiciare con uno rispetto allo scoparci.

Non è detto che lei vivesse con assoluta leggerezza l’appartarsi in auto.
E può anche essere che, effettivamente essere andata fino in fondo, diciamo così, l’abbia scossa come non si aspettava per poi decidere di dire tutto.

Come può essere che gli abbia mentito.
Su qualcosa o su tutto.

In generale trovo superfluo fare illazioni su possibili scenari, la verità è che non sappiamo - giustamente- un cazzo di come sia andata e di quale sia la situazione.
Ne abbiamo solo una pallida rappresentazione deformata dalle lenti di Alberto e di quanto lui dice gli è stato riportato.

Però si ha la presunzione di capirci qualcosa di più. Mah.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la valutazione della gravità di una violenza carnale, un altro il significato di ciò che si fa consenzienti.
> Ho partecipato ai tempi ai comitati per la presentazione della legge di iniziativa popolare sulla violenza sessuale.
> La legge precedente distingueva tra violenza carnale, ovvero penetrazione, e atti di libidine violenta. Questa distinzione obbligava i pm e i giudici a quella serie di domande disgustose su come si era svolto l’atto di violenza. La nuova legge parla di violenza sessuale senza distinzioni. Questo comporta che una pacca sul sedere non trovi uno specifico reato e venga trattato come uno stupro.
> Le leggi vanno costantemente riviste per questo.
> ...


questo conferma le osservazioni che si facero al tempo sulla demenza di alcuni passaggi del testo


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Esatto…io e Etta abbiamo ormai una confidenza particolare, lei mi ha chiamato Gennarino, Albertone e Albè…. E mi può chiamare come meglio preferisce


----------



## Alberto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la valutazione della gravità di una violenza carnale, un altro il significato di ciò che si fa consenzienti.
> Ho partecipato ai tempi ai comitati per la presentazione della legge di iniziativa popolare sulla violenza sessuale.
> La legge precedente distingueva tra violenza carnale, ovvero penetrazione, e atti di libidine violenta. Questa distinzione obbligava i pm e i giudici a quella serie di domande disgustose su come si era svolto l’atto di violenza. La nuova legge parla di violenza sessuale senza distinzioni. Questo comporta che una pacca sul sedere non trovi uno specifico reato e venga trattato come uno stupro.
> Le leggi vanno costantemente riviste per questo.
> ...


Si ma in auto non c’erano neanche i palpeggianti. O meglio…. Quella volta che lei ha ceduto a quello poi è finita in motel. Le altre volte solo baci, lui provava ma lei allontanava..


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2023)

Li voglio anch’io, in auto, i palpeggianti.

Mica me l’hanno proposto questo optional.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sono utenti come Marjanna che hanno capito il mio stato d’ animo. Io non sapevo più come spiegarlo ma tu sei stata molto chiara. È proprio così.


Non lo so se ho capito il tuo stato d’animo Alberto, non credo di arrivare a tanto.
Non sono intervenuta per difenderti ma perchè questo è un forum sul tradimento, e quindi si dibatte sulla tematica.

Penso che per alcuni utenti il fattore motel venga letto come un passaggio razionale, e non trovino motivazione alla confessione. Motivazione che parta da tua moglie, non da te. Una motivazione di confessione che mi è capitato di leggere è tipo "l’amante minaccia di riferire al coniuge il tradimento", il traditore quindi sceglie di parlare lui, o lei, al coniuge piuttosto che riceva la notizia da un terzo. Non sembra essere questo il tuo caso. Dici che l’amante ha continuato a scrivere a tua moglie. Pare quasi non sia stato neppure avvisato da tua moglie della sua decisione. Una decisione presa in un lasso di tempo brevissimo. Ecco perchè alcuni vanno a parare nella prestazione.

Ma quel tarlo che non ti lascia in pace, cosa dice?
Marjanna chiama Tarlo... rispondi Tarlo!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> Concordo che sia comunque tradimento.
> Però ci sta che si possa considerare diversamente il pomiciare con uno rispetto allo scoparci.
> 
> Non è detto che lei vivesse con assoluta leggerezza l’appartarsi in auto.
> ...


Piu che di capirci di dargli versioni diverse  che lui manco prende in considerazione


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah be’ se lo ha detto lei... credibilissimo che lei fosse delusa


Anch’io come brunetta ho immaginato che lei sia rimasta sconvolta/ delusa da qualcosa di inaspettato. Una dissonanza tra inmaginazione e realta’.


----------



## Etta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché i motel sono squallidi ormai è risaputo


Ci sono fior di Motel a tema che, dalle foto, sembrano anche meglio di altre ubicazioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco. Per me è il giovine che ha chiuso. Questa è la sola spiegazione del turbamento che non riusciva a nascondere. Tutto il resto lo aveva nascosto e non l’aveva turbata...


Può essere, non avevo letto questa tua affermazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te. Non hai azzeccato. Lui aveva una fifa tremenda che io potessi scoprire tutto. Tra L altro L ho già scirtto ricco e conosciuto. Non si sarebbe sputtanato così. L ha pressata ma non stolkerizzata. Lei lo ha confessato prima del pressing. Probabilmente non sei stata attenta. Sono stati nel motel la sera stessa lei ha confessato e l ha scaricato. Game over!!!
> Non so più come dirvelo.


Se aveva FIFA di te, perché avrebbe incoraggiato lei ad avere una relazione con lui? 
Guarda che il discorso proprio non torna


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> @Ginevra65 non sei stata attenta


Hai ragione mi sono persa un sacco di pezzi. 
Però una che confessa di sua spontanea volontà dopo poche ore dal tradimento, non è perché si sente in colpa. 
Questo è certo. 
@Alberto  solo tu puoi credere a una botta di sincerità. 
O ha temuto che il ragazzo te lo racontasse o come dice Brunetta età talmente sconvolta che lui l'aveva scaricata che è andata in panico


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non è così facile dire o perdoni o ciao.. E se non lo fai e ne soffri faccio pure il bis! Ma dai... Chi tradisce deve sta zitto e tenersi tutta la merda creata..chi soffre e magari rinfaccia non lo fa per vendetta o piacere...


Ma che matrimonio è se si continua con questi presupposti. 
Stare zitto è un conto se si decide di ripartire se no guarda che a lungo andare finisce nell'indifferenza totale 
La sofferenza la comprendo eccome  , ma se si continua a rivangare è solo avvelenarsi l'esistenza. 
La vita è una sola sarebbe bene scegliere di viveri al meglio


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione mi sono persa un sacco di pezzi.
> Però una che confessa di sua spontanea volontà dopo poche ore dal tradimento, non è perché si sente in colpa.
> Questo è certo.
> @Alberto  solo tu puoi credere a una botta di sincerità.
> O ha temuto che il ragazzo te lo racontasse o come dice Brunetta età talmente sconvolta che lui l'aveva scaricata che è andata in panico


È andata così…. È come se avesse ricevuto uno schiaffo e si è svegliata. Il ragazzo non avrebbe raccontato niente era terrorizzato dalla mia possibile scoperta già dal primo bacio e inoltre lui non ha scaricato nessuno gli sarebbe piaciuto andare avanti. Non parlo a vanvera e neanche perché lei minga raccontato la storiella e io gli credo ciecamente, ho già detto che ho le prove di quello che dico.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco. Per me è il giovine che ha chiuso. Questa è la sola spiegazione del turbamento che non riusciva a nascondere. Tutto il resto lo aveva nascosto e non l’aveva turbata...


Quante parole al vento. Lui voleva andare avanti era preso. Come ve lo devo dire? Non sono parole sue ma fatti. Sono cose certe e ho le prove di quello che dico. Su altre cose ho detto credo a lei mi fido che dice la verità, qui no…. Qui lo dico per certo.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo so se ho capito il tuo stato d’animo Alberto, non credo di arrivare a tanto.
> Non sono intervenuta per difenderti ma perchè questo è un forum sul tradimento, e quindi si dibatte sulla tematica.
> 
> Penso che per alcuni utenti il fattore motel venga letto come un passaggio razionale, e non trovino motivazione alla confessione. Motivazione che parta da tua moglie, non da te. Una motivazione di confessione che mi è capitato di leggere è tipo "l’amante minaccia di riferire al coniuge il tradimento", il traditore quindi sceglie di parlare lui, o lei, al coniuge piuttosto che riceva la notizia da un terzo. Non sembra essere questo il tuo caso. Dici che l’amante ha continuato a scrivere a tua moglie. Pare quasi non sia stato neppure avvisato da tua moglie della sua decisione. Una decisione presa in un lasso di tempo brevissimo. Ecco perchè alcuni vanno a parare nella prestazione.
> ...


No Marjanna,
Lei stessa ha scirtto un messaggio al tizio che non voleva più vederlo. Da lì, una serie di messaggi di lui e risposte di lei. In questi messaggi la sua paura di esser scoperto da me, l” offerta da parte sua di stare insieme se mi lasci a e tante altre cose. 
Il tarlo è quello che è successo. Non digerisco che abbia flirtato x un mese e mezzo (anche se solo con baci) concludendo il tutto finendo in motel.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la valutazione della gravità di una violenza carnale, un altro il significato di ciò che si fa consenzienti.
> Ho partecipato ai tempi ai comitati per la presentazione della legge di iniziativa popolare sulla violenza sessuale.
> La legge precedente distingueva tra violenza carnale, ovvero penetrazione, e atti di libidine violenta. Questa distinzione obbligava i pm e i giudici a quella serie di domande disgustose su come si era svolto l’atto di violenza. La nuova legge parla di violenza sessuale senza distinzioni. Questo comporta che una pacca sul sedere non trovi uno specifico reato e venga trattato come uno stupro.
> Le leggi vanno costantemente riviste per questo.
> ...


Te pensa che ieri ho violentato una alla cassa del Brico, toccandole la mano mentre le davo la carta di credito.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quante parole al vento. Lui voleva andare avanti era preso. Come ve lo devo dire? Non sono parole sue ma fatti. Sono cose certe e ho le prove di quello che dico. Su altre cose ho detto credo a lei mi fido che dice la verità, qui no…. Qui lo dico per certo.


Le prove sono le chat che hai letto, giusto?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> No Marjanna,
> Lei stessa ha scirtto un messaggio al tizio che non voleva più vederlo. Da lì, una serie di messaggi di lui e risposte di lei. In questi messaggi la sua paura di esser scoperto da me, l” offerta da parte sua di stare insieme se mi lasci a e tante altre cose.
> Il tarlo è quello che è successo. Non digerisco che abbia flirtato x un mese e mezzo (anche se solo con baci) concludendo il tutto finendo in motel.


Ma che ha flirtato solo con baci e zero pompini, hai le prove certe anche di questo? No perché a me, la mia morosina mi chiede spesso se voglio un bacetto.…solo che sono bacetti un po’…sparsi….


----------



## teeo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te L ho già detto…. Soffri di onnipotenza. Tu non sei “tutti”. Se hai letto gli ultimi messaggi ci sono degli utenti che non sanno vernante come è andata la storia, qualcuno ha scirtto che si è sentita carne da macello, qualcun’ altro che è tornata indietro dopo la delusione, dopo aver capito che è un minkione, qualcuno perché ha avuto la delusione a letto, qualcuno perché lui ha messo la tacca, ecc…. Ho specificato come sono andate le cose ad utenti che non avevano letto tutto o che sono nuovi.


perdonami ma una donna quando va in un motel per fare sesso si aspetta del sesso no un uomo che si masturba. tua moglie e pentita perché sie sentita umiliata. se aveva fatto sesso come lei imagginava o come lei voleva stai tranquillo che lei non ti avrebbe detto nulla e avrebbe continuato per mesi. perdonami purtroppo questa e la realtà


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradimento travolge e si pensa tutto e il suo contrario. In questo stato mentale si è instabili, ma non principalmente dal punto di vista dell’umore, ma delle spiegazioni di ciò che è avvenuto.
> Lui è immobile in una versione che mi dà l’idea abbia guidato lui.
> Come le madri che fanno dire ai bambini di essere stati molestati o anche, più comunemente, che la maestra li spaventa urlando, rispondendo ai suggerimenti.
> *Non sta né in cielo né in terra che una amoreggi in macchina e poi si senta in colpa solo in motel.*


Tranne sul neretto sono d'accordissimo. 
Ma volevo semplicemente dire che negli ultimi giorni ho l'impressione che ci sia un po' un tiro al piccione, e sinceramente non mi divertiva quando veniva fatto sulla sciagurata e tanto meno adesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> No Marjanna,
> Lei stessa ha scirtto un messaggio al tizio che non voleva più vederlo. Da lì, una serie di messaggi di lui e risposte di lei. In questi messaggi la sua paura di esser scoperto da me, l” offerta da parte sua di stare insieme se mi lasci a e tante altre cose.
> Il tarlo è quello che è successo. Non digerisco che abbia flirtato x un mese e mezzo (anche se solo con baci) concludendo il tutto finendo in motel.


Di fondo non le credi, ti stai convincendo per poter andare avanti. 
Il tarlo è semplicemente, come ha potuto proseguire questa storia per poi pentirsi. 
Come il detto, prima fa scappare i buoi è poi chiude il cancello. 
A noi ripeti all'infinito (ma soprattutto a te stesso) che tutto quello che dice è ampiamente provato e lei è rimasta coinvolta dallo schifo ed è stata sincera. 
Ma serve a poco se non niente

Ma a te non è sufficiente, perché lei si sia dimenticata di te, in quel periodo ed è inaccettabile. 
Sicuramente lei si è invaghita è lo sai pure tu. 

Se vuoi andare avanti devi cambiare atteggiamento se no non c'è la puoi fare.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

teeo ha detto:


> perdonami ma una donna quando va in un motel per fare sesso si aspetta del sesso no un uomo che si masturba. tua moglie e pentita perché sie sentita umiliata. se aveva fatto sesso come lei imagginava o come lei voleva stai tranquillo che lei non ti avrebbe detto nulla e avrebbe continuato per mesi. perdonami purtroppo questa e la realtà


Tu sei la verità.
Se non fosse che lei ha fatto sesso, non c’è stato rapporto orale ma lui L’ ha penetrata e lei ha goduto ha raggiunto L orgasmo. Se tu vai in motel con una bella donna e con questa scopi e raggiungi L orgasmo e lei poi viene masturbamdosi che fai? Non ci vai più? Se anche la cosa ti ha infastidito no ci riprovi per vedere se succede altro?
Lei si è pentita perché siamo insieme da tanti anni, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto, abbiamo una famiglia, dei figli e si è resa conto della stronzata che ha fatto e si è sentita una merda.
Ma poi…. Se fosse stato come dici tu, poteva anche mollare il colpo e starsene muta.
Mi fate ridere voi che pensate di essere la verità assoluta….
Questa è la realtà.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

ma se hai tutte queste certezze granitiche
Perché frigni come un vitello ad ore alterne? Perché dopo 6 mesi stai ancora a menarla in lungo e in largo?
Se sai tutto quello che è successo per filo e per segno 
Perché ancora non ti è passata?
PERCHÉ TU SEI IL PRIMO CHE NON CI CREDE
Ecco perché

Ora mi risponderà che mi sbaglio e che io non so e che lui sa e che motivo aveva di mentire e ho le prove e bla bla bla



patroclo ha detto:


> Tranne sul neretto sono d'accordissimo.
> Ma volevo semplicemente dire che negli ultimi giorni ho l'impressione che ci sia un po' un tiro al piccione, e sinceramente non mi divertiva quando veniva fatto sulla sciagurata e tanto meno adesso


Il fatto è che io che ha stracciato tre quarti di minchia glielo dico in faccia, agli altri un po’ dispiace dirglielo ma lo pensano e allora cercano di faglielo capire in altri modi


----------



## Etta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te pensa che ieri ho violentato una alla cassa del Brico, toccandole la mano mentre le davo la carta di credito.


Sei da denunziaa. Vergognati.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma se hai tutte queste certezze granitiche
> Perché frigni come un vitello ad ore alterne? Perché dopo 6 mesi stai ancora a menarla in lungo e in largo?
> Se sai tutto quello che è successo per filo e per segno
> Perché ancora non ti è passata?
> ...


Perché non mi piace l’ idea che mia moglie abbia scopato con un altro. Ti sembra strano? 
È pentita, ci amiamo, ecc ma solo l’ idea che è andata in motel con un tizio, che mi ha fatto un torto, che non ha rispettato me e la famiglia mi fa imbufalire.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se aveva FIFA di te, perché avrebbe incoraggiato lei ad avere una relazione con lui?
> Guarda che il discorso proprio non torna


Perché gli piaceva molto. È strano? Quindi secondo te un uomo vede una bella figa, inizia a flirtare poi per paura del marito lascia perdere? Da su…


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché non mi piace l’ idea che mia moglie abbia scopato con un altro. Ti sembra strano?
> È pentita, ci amiamo, ecc ma solo l’ idea che è andata in motel con un tizio, che mi ha fatto un torto, che non ha rispettato me e la famiglia mi fa imbufalire.


La famiglia? Ha solo trombato con un altro perché non le bastavi tu, mica è diventata madre di altri figli.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ora mi risponderà che mi sbaglio e che io non so e che lui sa e che motivo aveva di mentire e ho le prove e bla bla bla


E tu mi risponderai che lei ha scopato ed è tornata indietro perché non gli è piaciuto o perche qualcuna L ha vista o Perché  che lui L ha scaricata e bla bla bla…
Ma ti vuoi ficcare in testa che non siamo tutti uguali.
Tu ragioni così perché TU SEI COSÌ!!!
Tu vedi solo queste cose in modo subdolo e non pensi che ci sono persone più sensibili che dopo aver fatto gesti orrendi come un tradimento si risvegliano e si sentono delle merde.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io che ha stracciato tre quarti di minchia glielo dico in faccia, agli altri un po’ dispiace dirglielo ma lo pensano e allora cercano di faglielo capire in altri modi


Ma se ti ho rotto tre quarti di minkia che ci fai qui? Vai fuori dai coglioni e vai a seguire altri post. 
Io ho aperto una discussione perché sono stato tradito e questo lo scopo di questo forum… altrimenti si chiamava in modo diverso.
Ora da brava bambina vattene a fanculo e non Rompere più il cazzo !!!!


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché non mi piace l’ idea che mia moglie abbia scopato con un altro. Ti sembra strano?
> È pentita, ci amiamo, ecc ma solo l’ idea che è andata in motel con un tizio, che mi ha fatto un torto, che non ha rispettato me e la famiglia mi fa *imbufalire*.


Cosa ti fa imbufalire esattamente? 

Le lacrime a singhiozzo sono legate a questo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si ma in auto non c’erano neanche i palpeggianti. O meglio…. Quella volta che lei ha ceduto a quello poi è finita in motel. Le altre volte solo baci, lui provava ma lei allontanava..


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa imbufalire esattamente?
> 
> Le lacrime a singhiozzo sono legate a questo.


Le immagini…. Delle volte immagino… penso…. La vedo distesa sul letto nuda con le mani del tizio che L’ accarezzano, che la bacia, che la penetra….unire tutto ciò a quello che ho scritto prima fa si che mi imbufalisco.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> Concordo che sia comunque tradimento.
> Però ci sta che si possa considerare diversamente il pomiciare con uno rispetto allo scoparci.
> 
> Non è detto che lei vivesse con assoluta leggerezza l’appartarsi in auto.
> ...


Mmmm non mi convince.
Ma è la immobilità di Alberto che è sconcertante. Lui non vuole avere dubbi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Le immagini…. Delle volte immagino… penso…. La vedo *distesa sul letto nuda* con* le mani del tizio* che L’ *accarezzano*, che la *bacia*, che la *penetra*….unire tutto ciò a quello che ho scritto prima fa si che mi imbufalisco.


Le immagini sono la tua rappresentazione. La tua personalissima visione - e percezione - delle cose.

Riesci a scendere più in profondità delle immagini?
Cosa rappresentano PER TE quelle immagini?
*COSA PERDI di te* in quelle immagini?

Quale è il loro significato nel tuo paradigma della tua donna?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

La sapete la barzelletta che finisce con:

pirla d’un neger, te vist me se fa a sventula’?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo conferma le osservazioni che si facero al tempo sulla demenza di alcuni passaggi del testo


Erano stati discussi molti punti.
Adesso è tutto concentrato sul consenso.
E il consenso è un concetto molto difficile da provare. Possiamo scriverci che ci desideriamo tanto, poi al momento, non trovare gradevoli i modi perché violenti o per un odore che ci blocca. Si deve poter dire di no. 
Leggo spesso Guia Soncini e quasi sempre la trovo intelligente e acuta. Ma recentemente ha scritto una cosa (mi pare a proposito di Tyson e della denuncia di stupro, ma non sono certa) in cui diceva che “se vai nella camera d’albergo di un uomo è per fare sesso“. A parte che non vero in assoluto. A me è successo senza avere nessuna intenzione è la mia intenzione era stata rispettata. Ma si può pure andare in camera, barca, roulotte, tenda, camper e non essere disponibile a tutto. Il problema è che  è un reato senza testimoni.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano stati discussi molti punti.
> Adesso è tutto concentrato sul consenso.
> E il consenso è un concetto molto difficile da provare. Possiamo scriverci che ci desideriamo tanto, poi al momento, non trovare gradevoli i modi perché violenti o per un odore che ci blocca. Si deve poter dire di no.
> Leggo spesso Guia Soncini e quasi sempre la trovo intelligente e acuta. Ma recentemente ha scritto una cosa (mi pare a proposito di Tyson e della denuncia di stupro, ma non sono certa) in cui diceva che “se vai nella camera d’albergo di un uomo è per fare sesso“. A parte che non vero in assoluto. A me è successo senza avere nessuna intenzione è la mia intenzione era stata rispettata. Ma si può pure andare in camera, barca, roulotte, tenda, camper e non essere disponibile a tutto. Il problema è che  è un reato senza testimoni.


ed anche questa è una minchiata.   perchè lo stupro non è solo una questione relativa al sesso, anzi quasi mai.  si tratta di un atto di predazione ed in quanto tale, versatile.   può essere tranquillamente un'arma psichica in guerra o un corrispettivo in un ambito di corruzione o estorsione..

il tema del consenso è scilovoso proprio perchè se può essere ritirato in pgni momento, può diventare talvolta impossibile determinare il momento del ritiro.   e guarda che l'interrogatorio di una vittima di stupro rimane un momento intenso, penoso e talvolta anche morboso, perchè la violenza non è sempre e solo fisica.      e ne hai visto un esempio (potenziale sia chiaro) con la storia di nastrinorosa, tanto per rimanere nell'ambito del forum.

il problema con quelli come te è che pensate sia possibile normare tutto.  poi i casi concreti vi dimostrano che la realtà supera sempre l'immaginazione


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le immagini sono la tua rappresentazione. La tua personalissima visione - e percezione - delle cose.
> 
> Riesci a scendere più in profondità delle immagini?
> Cosa rappresentano PER TE quelle immagini?
> ...


Non so….
Forse sono bigotto, ma… ero rimasto alla matrimonio e la formula della manifestazione del consenso:
“Io , accolgo te, come mia/o sposa/o.
Con la grazia di Cristo, prometto di esserti fedele sempre,
nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia,
e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.”


----------



## Etta (7 Gennaio 2023)

teeo ha detto:


> una donna quando va in un motel per fare sesso si aspetta del sesso no un uomo che si masturba.


L’hai visto il film francese “Giovane e bella”? C’è la scena dove lei va in Motel con questo tizio e lui la paga perché si mette in varie posizioni e lui davanti si masturba.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le immagini sono la tua rappresentazione. La tua personalissima visione - e percezione - delle cose.
> 
> Riesci a scendere più in profondità delle immagini?
> Cosa rappresentano PER TE quelle immagini?
> ...


"ed allora ti faccio un esempio, per me l'amore è come un Tempio, ed ancora non so...." (se azzecchi la citazione senza googlare e senza chiedere suggerimenti a G, vinci una caramella)


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mmmm non mi convince.
> Ma è la immobilità di Alberto che è sconcertante. Lui non vuole avere dubbi.


ma chi li vuole, i dubbi?

O si decide di ignorarli, se si può, o si cerca una risposta.
poi si prende una decisione e si va avanti.

E nelle relazioni le risposte non le trovi da solo, per riempire i vuoti devi ascoltare l’altro e, paradossalmente, dargli una certa fiducia.

La narrazione che si è costruito sembra che quadri alla perfezione per lui.
Le di lei motivazioni, i fatti accaduti, il suo inciampare e cadere. Sente che è sincera nei sentimenti.
Queste cose lui non le mette in discussione.

Perché mai dobbiamo farlo noi (peraltro senza nessun elemento)?
Io non ne capisco l’utilità, se non farlo incistire sulle sue convinzioni.

Invece avrebbe senso per lui capire cosa non riesce a superare e perché, se sarà in grado di sostenere il nuovo rapporto e se lo vuole, riflettere sulla loro relazione in termini di assetto.

Poi che lui sia un pesantone in una girandola emotiva e non faccia nulla per comprenderla e aiutarsi è un altro discorso.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tu sei la verità.
> Se non fosse che lei ha fatto sesso, non c’è stato rapporto orale ma lui L’ ha penetrata e lei ha goduto ha raggiunto L orgasmo. Se tu vai in motel con una bella donna e con questa scopi e raggiungi L orgasmo e lei poi viene masturbamdosi che fai? Non ci vai più? Se anche la cosa ti ha infastidito no ci riprovi per vedere se succede altro?
> Lei si è pentita perché siamo insieme da tanti anni, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto, abbiamo una famiglia, dei figli e si è resa conto della stronzata che ha fatto e si è sentita una merda.
> Ma poi…. Se fosse stato come dici tu, poteva anche mollare il colpo e starsene muta.
> ...


Quello che stiamo cercando di dirti Alberto e’ che è molto probabile, ma non certo, ma probabile si… che si sia pentita non solo perche’ ha famiglia e un rapporto splendido con te ma perche’ ha vissuto un’esperienza diversa dal previsto..probabilmente piu’ squallida .  Questo e’ quello che si legge dal racconto che hai trasferito.
Altrimenti ti penti prima, non solo perche’ hai fatto sesso completo. Anzi se sei preso poi arrivato a quel punto il cervello e’ gia’ in pappa.
Questo non toglie nulla al fatto che comunque si sia pentita ma per ragioni diverse. Escludi proprio possa essere andata cosi? Non credo .
Devi essere consapevole che tua moglie e’ altro rispetto a te e ha desiderato altro. Ma non perche’ e’ uscita di senno ma perche’ e’ un essere umano. Se lo accetti, riprendi con piu’ consapevolezza .


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> E tu mi risponderai che lei ha scopato ed è tornata indietro perché non gli è piaciuto o perche qualcuna L ha vista o Perché  che lui L ha scaricata e bla bla bla…
> Ma ti vuoi ficcare in testa che non siamo tutti uguali.
> Tu ragioni così perché TU SEI COSÌ!!!
> Tu vedi solo queste cose in modo subdolo e non pensi che ci sono persone più sensibili che dopo aver fatto gesti orrendi come un tradimento si risvegliano e si sentono delle merde.


Temo che tu abbia sbagliato interlocutore 




Alberto ha detto:


> Ma se ti ho rotto tre quarti di minkia che ci fai qui? Vai fuori dai coglioni e vai a seguire altri post.
> Io ho aperto una discussione perché sono stato tradito e questo lo scopo di questo forum… altrimenti si chiamava in modo diverso.
> Ora da brava bambina vattene a fanculo e non Rompere più il cazzo !!!!


Ultimamente stai assumendo molti zuccheri? Bevande energetiche?  Farmaci?


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non so….
> Forse sono bigotto, ma… ero rimasto alla matrimonio e la formula della manifestazione del consenso:
> “Io , accolgo te, come mia/o sposa/o.
> Con la grazia di Cristo, prometto di esserti fedele sempre,
> ...


Non so se sei credente, quanto tu lo sia nel caso in cui tu lo sia. 
In ogni caso, anche senza esser credenti l'esser cresciuti nella cultura cristiana cattolica porta con sè dei condizionamenti profondi, di cui spesso nemmeno ci si rende conto. 

La questione del corpo in quella formula che citi ha implicazioni ataviche, antichissime. Che sono state tramandate per generazioni. 

Il concetto per cui il corpo non può esser "venduto" e neppure "usato" al di fuori della formula del matrimonio sta, credo, nel considerarlo una proprietà privata di dio, e quindi affittabile all'interno del sacramento del matrimonio e per la procreazione ma non spendibile solo in funzione del piacere e dei rapporti terreni tra i due sessi.

Nel matrimonio cristiano i due corpi si offrono a dio, che "autorizza" e benedice quell'unione. 
E quell'autorizzazione è una "garanzia" dell'esclusività di quell'unione fra quei due corpi. 

Tua moglie ha usato il suo corpo fuori da quell'autorizzazione, l'ha fatto senza alcuna autorizzazione. 

Ha ritirato per alcuni momenti quel consenso, senza avvertirti di averlo fatto. 

Cosa implica per il te il fatto che lei abbia ritirato per alcuni momenti quel consenso e abbia usato quel corpo dedicato a te con qualcun altro? 
Cosa significa per te il suo corpo?


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> "ed allora ti faccio un esempio, per me l'amore è come un Tempio, ed ancora non so...." (se azzecchi la citazione senza googlare e senza chiedere suggerimenti a G, vinci una caramella)


Ho dovuto googlare...niente caramella 
Sai che quella tipologia di lirica non mi piace proprio....lo sapevi che avrei dovuto googlare...tirchio!! 


Offrimi un caffè piuttosto 

Il corpo della donna come un Tempio implica parecchie questioncine....a partire dal paradigma della Donna e della sacralità del corpo della donna. 

Il corpo della Donna è un tempio o diviene un tempo all'interno di determinate condizioni? 
Per esempio...

Nel deuteronomio c'è roba interessante. 

E bisognerebbe andare a ricercare Ishtar per iniziare a capirci qualcosa....ma pare che in generale andare a cercare le risposte non piaccia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché gli piaceva molto. È strano? Quindi secondo te un uomo vede una bella figa, inizia a flirtare poi per paura del marito lascia perdere? Da su…


Tutto dipende dal rischio è dalla reputazione che ci si va a giocare. 
Guarda Etta, alcuni quando l'hanno conosciuta ed hanno capito la pericolosità si sono defilati. 
Non tutti sono coglioni


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Dicono bene Lostris e Marianna, e’ importante capire cosa ti fa stare veramente cosi male.
io per esempio, se mi fossi trovata nella tua situazione avrei sofferto meno.
Sarebbe stata sempre una tranvata ma meno pesante. Che lei abbia preso consapevolezza e preferito non proseguire e’ un dato di fatto.
che tu ti sia accorto di non essere il centro assoluto per lei e’ un dato di fatto.
Io avevo la certezza che se non avessimo avuto figli non sarebbe andata come e’ andata e non avremmo ricostruito nulla, che e’ tutto un altro bel presupposto. Una rottura legata alla scoperta, con una spolverata di potente innamoramento non si mettono nell’umido con facilita’.
Tu sei in una condizione splendida rispetto alle storie che si sentono qui.  Tua moglie ha avuto quella che si puo’ definite una sbandata rientrata per tempo.
fa male ma non e’ la fine del mondo. Quindi, guarda bene dentro di te e cerca di capire come mai sei in frantumi. A parte il fatto che in frantumi ci vanno tutti in queste situazioni, ma ciascuno, a volte, per ragioni diverse dalle classiche comuni a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Tranne sul neretto sono d'accordissimo.
> Ma volevo semplicemente dire che negli ultimi giorni ho l'impressione che ci sia un po' un tiro al piccione, e sinceramente non mi divertiva quando veniva fatto sulla sciagurata e tanto meno adesso


Bisogna smuovere Alberto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dicono bene Lostris e Marianna, e’ importante capire cosa ti fa stare veramente cosi male.
> io per esempio, se mi fossi trovata nella tua situazione avrei sofferto meno.
> Sarebbe stata sempre una tranvata ma meno pesante. Che lei abbia preso consapevolezza e preferito non proseguire e’ un dato di fatto.
> che tu ti sia accorto di non essere il centro assoluto per lei e’ un dato di fatto.
> ...


Questo però dipende dalle persone. Lasciando a parte Alberto per un attimo, l’idea che uno metta a rischio un matrimonio per uma scopata mi fa incazzare di piu che se lo facesse per qualcosa di importante. Poi sul recuperare concordo non sia facile


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed anche questa è una minchiata.   perchè lo stupro non è solo una questione relativa al sesso, anzi quasi mai.  si tratta di un atto di predazione ed in quanto tale, versatile.   può essere tranquillamente un'arma psichica in guerra o un corrispettivo in un ambito di corruzione o estorsione..
> 
> il tema del consenso è scilovoso proprio perchè se può essere ritirato in pgni momento, può diventare talvolta impossibile determinare il momento del ritiro.   e guarda che l'interrogatorio di una vittima di stupro rimane un momento intenso, penoso e talvolta anche morboso, perchè la violenza non è sempre e solo fisica.      e ne hai visto un esempio (potenziale sia chiaro) con la storia di nastrinorosa, tanto per rimanere nell'ambito del forum.
> 
> il problema con quelli come te è che pensate sia possibile normare tutto.  poi i casi concreti vi dimostrano che la realtà supera sempre l'immaginazione


Ma sai leggere?
Non mi attribuire quello che non ho detto.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere?
> Non mi attribuire quello che non ho detto.


ti sto dicendo che i problemi che riscontri sulla legge e sul tema del consenso sono legati ad una certa concezione del diritto che in genere viene sputtanata in tempi rapidi.      in più tu non hai una preparazione specifica in diritto.

da qui la mia osservazione iniziale



Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna smuovere Alberto


otterresti gli stessi identici risultati che hai ottenuto con la scema.  al limite fai riferimento alle tue conoscenze sui Sith


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> No Marjanna,
> Lei stessa ha scirtto un messaggio al tizio che non voleva più vederlo. Da lì, una serie di messaggi di lui e risposte di lei. In questi messaggi la sua paura di esser scoperto da me, l” offerta da parte sua di stare insieme se mi lasci a e tante altre cose.
> Il tarlo è quello che è successo. Non digerisco che abbia flirtato x un mese e mezzo (anche se solo con baci) concludendo il tutto finendo in motel.


Credo di non aver ben capito. 
Lui propone a lei di stare insieme, se avesse lasciato te, perchè aveva paura (lui) di essere scoperto da te.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho dovuto googlare...niente caramella
> Sai che quella tipologia di lirica non mi piace proprio....lo sapevi che avrei dovuto googlare...tirchio!!
> 
> 
> ...


sempre rimanendo sullo stesso soggetto, Nietzsche che dice?    qui c'è un terrore di guardare nel proprio abisso interno da paralizzare qualsiasi buon proponimento


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ripetitivo!


E voi ci godere ha metterlo in  imbarazzo  con tutte ste domande ,si ripete  ma non volete capire ,ricordate qui che per alcuni ci sono voluti anni?
Per lui è appena successo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma chi li vuole, i dubbi?
> 
> O si decide di ignorarli, se si può, o si cerca una risposta.
> poi si prende una decisione e si va avanti.
> ...


Se non ha dubbi.
Deve smettere di soffrire. Si va avviandosi sulla vera strada della accettazione della realtà.
Lui invece vuole una narrazione in cui tutto è perfetto, salvo uno schizzo di fango di un’auto di passaggio. Poi non capisce perché piange.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti sto dicendo che i problemi che riscontri sulla legge e sul tema del consenso sono legati ad una certa concezione del diritto che in genere viene sputtanata in tempi rapidi.      in più tu non hai una preparazione specifica in diritto.
> 
> da qui la mia osservazione iniziale
> 
> ...


Io so come possa cambiare idea io. 
Questo non lo puoi contestare


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so come possa cambiare idea io.
> Questo non lo puoi contestare


ok, però ripassati il discorso di Anakin lo stesso.  hai visto mai possa servire


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ha dubbi.
> Deve smettere di soffrire. Si va avviandosi sulla vera strada della accettazione della realtà.
> Lui invece vuole una narrazione in cui tutto è perfetto, salvo uno schizzo di fango di un’auto di passaggio. Poi non capisce perché piange.


Infatti è per quello che ho chiesto di parlare al tarlo. Pur immaginando che il tarlo non avrebbe potuto rispondere.
Il tarlo si esprime attraverso il dolore che gli fa provare, il pianto, il farlo stare male. 
Non so neppure se possa essere tanto la rabbia che dice.
E’ che se sta male, nonostante dal racconto le cose non dovrebbero andare poi così male, mi sa che al tarlo non gli va tanto bene.


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre rimanendo sullo stesso soggetto, Nietzsche che dice?    qui c'è un terrore di guardare nel proprio abisso interno da paralizzare qualsiasi buon proponimento


Eh già...

Guardare nell'abisso ha un piccolo inconveniente...nell'abisso non si trova altro che se stessi...

E, non è per niente detto che quello che ci si trova dentro possa piacere. Anzi.


----------



## teeo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> L’hai visto il film francese “Giovane e bella”? C’è la scena dove lei va in Motel con questo tizio e lui la paga perché si mette in varie posizioni e lui davanti si masturba.


no non l'ho visto. comunque io mi baso su quello che Carlo ha detto o perlomeno quello che la moglie gli ha detto poi se tutta la verità oppure no questo lo sa solo lei. Per intanto lui si deve mettere l'anima in pace perché tutta la verità non la saprà mai


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo però dipende dalle persone. Lasciando a parte Alberto per un attimo, l’idea che uno metta a rischio un matrimonio per uma scopata mi fa incazzare di piu che se lo facesse per qualcosa di importante. Poi sul recuperare concordo non sia facile


Sono d’accordo riguardo al concetto di superficialità’ di cui e’ caratterizzato il primo degli eventi che hai elencato.. ma recuperare col dubbio che il tuo partner si non l’abbia fatto per superficialita’ ma perche’ molto preso e che se non ci fosse stato il pacchetto famiglia si sarebbe gia’ dato a gambe levate non da proprio quella spinta alla ricostruzione. Certo non pensi di aver sposato un cretino, pero’ non aiuta.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Credo di non aver ben capito.
> Lui propone a lei di stare insieme, se avesse lasciato te, perchè aveva paura (lui) di essere scoperto da te.


Posto che se lui l’avesse, dopo due bacetti , pressata perche’ lasciasse il marito , sarebbe da neodeliri…e li gia’ mi si rafforza il pensiero che lei abbia preso lucciole per lanterne (si dice cosi?) e a un certo punto abbia capito di aver a che fare con un pericoloso   cazzaro.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che se lui l’avesse, dopo due bacetti , pressata perche’ lasciasse il marito , sarebbe da neodeliri…e li gia’ mi si rafforza il pensiero che lei abbia preso lucciole per lanterne (si dice cosi?) e a un certo punto abbia capito di aver a che fare con un pericoloso   cazzaro.


fa più scena se dici che ha preso cazzi per raspi d'uva


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo riguardo al concetto di superficialità’ di cui e’ caratterizzato il primo degli eventi che hai elencato.. ma recuperare col dubbio che il tuo partner si non l’abbia fatto per superficialita’ ma perche’ molto preso e che se non ci fosse stato il pacchetto famiglia si sarebbe gia’ dato a gambe levate non da proprio quella spinta alla ricostruzione. Certo non pensi di aver sposato un cretino, pero’ non aiuta.


Superficiale o cretino sono termini di sintesi. Resta l’incapacità di non avere comprensione delle conseguenze


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

teeo ha detto:


> no non l'ho visto. comunque io mi baso su quello che Carlo ha detto o perlomeno quello che la moglie gli ha detto poi se tutta la verità oppure no questo lo sa solo lei. Per intanto lui si deve mettere l'anima in pace perché tutta la verità non la saprà mai


Ma chi è Carlo?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo riguardo al concetto di superficialità’ di cui e’ caratterizzato il primo degli eventi che hai elencato.. ma recuperare col dubbio che il tuo partner si non l’abbia fatto per superficialita’ ma perche’ molto preso e che se non ci fosse stato il pacchetto famiglia si sarebbe gia’ dato a gambe levate non da proprio quella spinta alla ricostruzione. Certo non pensi di aver sposato un cretino, pero’ non aiuta.


Sempre meglio che recuperare con un cretino


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che se lui l’avesse, dopo due bacetti , pressata perche’ lasciasse il marito , sarebbe da neodeliri…e li gia’ mi si rafforza il pensiero che lei abbia preso lucciole per lanterne (si dice cosi?) e a un certo punto abbia capito di aver a che fare con un pericoloso   cazzaro.


Possiamo fare tante ipotesi, ma ipotesi rimangono  
Se sapessi che lui è Paolo78mi sai cosa non potremmo tirare fuori!
Ma non sappiamo nulla di lui.

Io mi azzardo solo a dire che lei, come capita per la maggiorparte dei traditori, si è sentita desiderata, ed ad un certo punto ha voluto vivere delle emozioni, che han tirato un bel calcione a tutte le questioni e credo matrimoniali-religiosi. Poi un qualche evento, le ha fatto pensare che stava facendo una cazzata.

Non capisco neppure io però, perchè sia andata a riferire a lui del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tante ipotesi, ma ipotesi rimangono
> Se sapessi che lui è Paolo78mi sai cosa non potremmo tirare fuori!
> Ma non sappiamo nulla di lui.
> 
> ...


Fai ipotesi per te credibili.


----------



## teeo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi è Carlo?


albero ho sbagliato nome


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai ipotesi per te credibili.


Non sono convitissima a dire il vero. 
In passato si era parlato del desiderio, del sentirsi desiderati, delle emozioni, parlando del tradimento in generale, non so se ricordi. (Non mi metto a far pipponi e ripetere)


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

teeo ha detto:


> albero ho sbagliato nome


Che specie?

Le "tastiere" di certi smartphone sono tremende


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

teeo ha detto:


> *albero* ho sbagliato nome


adesso invece è scritto in modo corretto!


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tante ipotesi, ma ipotesi rimangono
> Se sapessi che lui è Paolo78mi sai cosa non potremmo tirare fuori!
> Ma non sappiamo nulla di lui.
> 
> ...


Beh...a livello teorico, confessarsi è la modalità principe per ripristinare l'interruzione di un patto.
Confessione, atto di colpa, una qualche forma di sofferenza, perdono.

Che a saperlo può divenire anche un "gioco" per ripristinare equilibri.

Alberto in fondo quando piange le richiede un atto di colpa e una forma della sofferenza per poi ri-perdonarla nell'agito dell'unione.

SE riuscissero a condividere in un qualche modo il percorso...

DA come lui scrive invece sembra che non siano consapevoli delle forze che li muovono.
E che non riescano ad entrarci dentro.



In ogni caso, i segreti nelle coppie smantellano le coppie.
Sono muri.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono convitissima a dire il vero.
> In passato si era parlato del desiderio, del sentirsi desiderati, delle emozioni, parlando del tradimento in generale, non so se ricordi. (Non mi metto a far pipponi e ripetere)


So bene. Ma perché arrivare al motel (solo una volta) e poi rimanere turbata?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So bene. Ma perché arrivare al motel (solo una volta) e poi rimanere turbata?


Forse perché non è andata come di aspettava. Le aspettative erano alte e sono state deluse e non mi riferisco solo al sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Forse perché non è andata come di aspettava. Le aspettative erano alte e sono state deluse e non mi riferisco solo al sesso.


In questo caso ha raccontato una versione edulcorata.


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna smuovere Alberto


convintissimo, magari non bullizzandolo e non mi sto riferendo a te


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> convintissimo, magari non bullizzandolo e non mi sto riferendo a te


Provaci tu.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)




----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io che ha stracciato tre quarti di minchia glielo dico in faccia, agli altri un po’ dispiace dirglielo ma lo pensano e allora cercano di faglielo capire in altri modi


Qualche volta credo che tu soffra di deliri di onnipotenza, non è necessario seguire tutti e soprattutto non è necessario sentirsi in obbligo a intervenire su tutto tutto tutto


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> convintissimo, magari non bullizzandolo e non mi sto riferendo a te


Quello che dispensa offese gratuite è lui


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Qualche volta credo che tu soffra di deliri di onnipotenza, non è necessario seguire tutti e soprattutto non è necessario sentirsi in obbligo a intervenire su tutto tutto tutto


Ah ma lo so,  che vale per tutti (e quindi anche per te), tu lo sai? 
p.s. Pensa che mi trattengo pure, perché sono educata e anche parecchio svogliata nel portare avanti discussioni, potrei essere molto peggio


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provaci tu.


Io ci ho provato, lui non ha più bisogno di un forum, ormai ha bisogno d'altro ...vuole continuare a rimanere qui a cazzeggiare ? che lo faccia, ma non credo si sposterà di un millimetro e sinceramente trovo noioso ripetere e rileggere le stesse cose.


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah ma lo so,  che vale per tutti (e quindi anche per te), tu lo sai?
> p.s. Pensa che mi trattengo pure, perché sono educata e anche parecchio svogliata nel portare avanti discussioni, potrei essere molto peggio


Lo so benissimo, sono qui da 7 anni più di te e ho scritto un quarto dei messaggi che hai scritto tu... statisticamente direi che è provato che lo so.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo però dipende dalle persone. Lasciando a parte Alberto per un attimo, l’idea che uno metta a rischio un matrimonio per uma scopata mi fa incazzare di piu che se lo facesse per qualcosa di importante. Poi sul recuperare concordo non sia facile


Nocciola e Marjanna …
Vi adoro…
Questi sono gli “schiaffoni” che voglio ricevere, questi sono i commenti che “cerco” per farmi forza per non mollare e a denti duri scacciare tutti i tarli e riuscire a ricostruire un nuovo rapporto.
P.s. Per tutti quelli che hanno scritto “ma cosa cerchi qui? Cosa vuoi?”
Ecco… esattamente commenti come questi, non gente che mi fa le carezzine per compiacermi, non gente che mi offende, che mi prende in giro o che sghignazza…. Ma semplicemente questo sto cercando.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io ci ho provato, lui non ha più bisogno di un forum, ormai ha bisogno d'altro ...vuole continuare a rimanere qui a cazzeggiare ? che lo faccia, ma non credo si sposterà di un millimetro e sinceramente trovo noioso ripetere e rileggere le stesse cose.


Oppoffarbacco
Quindi è vero quando scrivo che è noioso
Ma se trovi tutto noioso 
Perché rispondi? 


patroclo ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo, sono qui da 7 anni più di te e ho scritto un quarto dei messaggi che hai scritto tu... statisticamente direi che è provato che lo so.


Ma io sono logorroica
Non posso elencare tutte le mie qualità,  non ci entrano nella descrizione sotto il nick
Dimmi tu quqli pensi che siano più attinenti alla mia persona e chiedo al caro feather di aggiungerli


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Oppoffarbacco
> Quindi è vero quando scrivo che è noioso
> Ma se trovi tutto noioso
> Perché rispondi?
> ...


...vabbè, lasciamo stare


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...vabbè, lasciamo stare


Uffa  ma non puoi lasciarmi a metà così


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Superficiale o cretino sono termini di sintesi. Resta l’incapacità di non avere comprensione delle conseguenze


Certo ma nel secondo caso magari il peso delle conseguenze viene ponderato più’ che nel primo e si sceglie con maggiore consapevolezza.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tante ipotesi, ma ipotesi rimangono
> Se sapessi che lui è Paolo78mi sai cosa non potremmo tirare fuori!
> Ma non sappiamo nulla di lui.
> 
> ...


Per mancanza di empatia , secondo me.
Lo ha fatto perche ne aveva bisogno. Sai come quelle che lasciano il compagno per l’amante e poi scoprono che nel nuovo ruolo lui tradisce pure loro e si fanno consolate dal compagno che avevano lasciato?
Giuro che ci sono (anche al maschile Eh) 🥹


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dicono bene Lostris e Marianna, e’ importante capire cosa ti fa stare veramente cosi male.
> io per esempio, se mi fossi trovata nella tua situazione avrei sofferto meno.
> Sarebbe stata sempre una tranvata ma meno pesante. Che lei abbia preso consapevolezza e preferito non proseguire e’ un dato di fatto.
> che tu ti sia accorto di non essere il centro assoluto per lei e’ un dato di fatto.
> ...


Ecco un altro commento molto utile.
Uno di quelli che servono per smuovermi dal letargo.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tante ipotesi, ma ipotesi rimangono
> Se sapessi che lui è Paolo78mi sai cosa non potremmo tirare fuori!
> Ma non sappiamo nulla di lui.
> 
> ...


Perché si sentiva sporca, si sentiva una merda e non  Voleva continuare a vivere nella menzogna. Ha preferito confessare, rischiare ma se dobbiamo andare avanti deve essere nella totale correttezza.



patroclo ha detto:


> Qualche volta credo che tu soffra di deliri di onnipotenza, non è necessario seguire tutti e soprattutto non è necessario sentirsi in obbligo a intervenire su tutto tutto tutto


Della sua onnipotenza L’ ho scirtto da parecchi messaggi fa. Condivido appieno il tuo pensiero.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Ma io sono qui apposta per farvi sentire superiori


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per mancanza di empatia , secondo me.
> Lo ha fatto perche ne aveva bisogno. Sai come quelle che lasciano il compagno per l’amante e poi scoprono che nel nuovo ruolo lui tradisce pure loro e si fanno consolate dal marito?
> Giuro che ci sono (anche al maschile Eh) 🥹


Ne abbiamo una nel nostro gruppo sportivo.
Quando il marito è caduto in disgrazia passando da Audì A6 a Fiat Fiorino,  da casa a St. Moritz a monolocale in affitto a San Fruttuso, lei lo ha prima tradito con altro ricco imprenditore e poi mollato per mettersi con questo nuovo tizio, che secondo te essendo bello, ricco e prestante le era fedele?
E così ufficialmente stanno insieme, ufficiosamente il marito la pompa.
Che nel frattempo è uscito dalla disgrazia ma se ne guarda bene dal darle altro oltre al sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché si sentiva sporca, si sentiva una merda e no. Voleva continuare a vivere nella menzogna. Ha preferito confessare, rischiare ma se dobbiamo andare avanti deve essere nella totale correttezza.


E non ti fa incazzare ancora di più ?
Ma dove avevi la testa mentre andavi in motel? Prima scopi e poi ti senti sporca e merda?
Non ha 15 anni


----------



## Etta (7 Gennaio 2023)

teeo ha detto:


> albero ho sbagliato nome


Carlo è un albero? 



Alberto ha detto:


> Voleva continuare a vivere nella menzogna. Ha preferito confessare,


What?


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Quello che dispensa offese gratuite è lui


Ah di certo…. Ma se triti la Minchia dal primo messaggio…


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> What?


Scusa mi sono mangiato una “n”…. Intendevo non voleva continuare a vivere nella menzogna.
Ho corretto


----------



## Etta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Scusa mi sono mangiato una “n”…. Intendevo non voleva continuare a vivere nella menzogna.
> Ho corretto


Ahh ecco. Infatti erano due frasi in contrasto.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ah di certo…. Ma se triti la Minchia dal primo messaggio…


Ma allora sei tu che ti sei preso una cotta per me


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Leggo pagine e pagine dove quasi si incolpa Alberto di sbagliare a soffrire, dopo ben 6 mesi (sono nulla..quando c'è dolore, una delusione del genere non passa in una settimana e forse mai) .. Sembra quasi che lo si incolpa di essere possessivo.. Come se uno dovesse accettare serenamente che mentre era a lavoro o a fare la spesa chi hai sposato, amato, protetto, stava a gambe aperte prendendoti per i fondelli magari dicendo sto dal parrucchiere. Il tradimento è un trauma al pari della perdita di un caro familiare, con la differenza che in questo caso c'è una scelta.. di pensare a se stesso con uno degli atti più egoistici possibili perché lesivi del rapporto di coppia e spesso a danno anche di figli o genitori perché spesso porta alla separazione. Ci vorranno anni prima che impari a convivere con dolore, delusione ecc. Conosco madri che hanno perso un figlio e dopo 40 anni mi dicono che ci pensano ogni giorno, che purtroppo da quel giorno tutto ha un sapore diverso.. Certo non piangono più come primi mesi.. Ma un velo ha coperto tutto non esiste più quella gioia profonda. Ecco.. Per me è così. Si vive benissimo anche dopo i tradimenti ma tutto viene avvolto da un aria diversa. È la vita.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Il o


Eagle72 ha detto:


> Leggo pagine e pagine dove quasi si incolpa Alberto di sbagliare a soffrire, dopo ben 6 mesi (sono nulla..quando c'è dolore, una delusione del genere non passa in una settimana e forse mai) .. Sembra quasi che lo si incolpa di essere possessivo.. Come se uno dovesse accettare serenamente che mentre era a lavoro o a fare la spesa chi hai sposato, amato, protetto, stava a gambe aperte prendendoti per i fondelli magari dicendo sto dal parrucchiere. Il tradimento è un trauma al pari della perdita di un caro familiare, con la differenza che in questo caso c'è una scelta.. di pensare a se stesso con uno degli atti più egoistici possibili perché lesivi del rapporto di coppia e spesso a danno anche di figli o genitori perché spesso porta alla separazione. Ci vorranno anni prima che impari a convivere con dolore, delusione ecc. Conosco madri che hanno perso un figlio e dopo 40 anni mi dicono che ci pensano ogni giorno, che purtroppo da quel giorno tutto ha un sapore diverso.. Certo non piangono più come primi mesi.. Ma un velo ha coperto tutto non esiste più quella gioia profonda. Ecco.. Per me è così. Si vive benissimo anche dopo i tradimenti ma tutto viene avvolto da un aria diversa. È la vita.


Il paragone mi sembra azzardato a dir poco
Nessuno dice che non deve soffrire ma porsi in modo diverso almeno


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il o
> 
> Il paragone mi sembra azzardato a dir poco
> Nessuno dice che non deve soffrire ma porsi in modo diverso almeno


Non lo è .. Sono traumi che non passano.. Questo sono. Non è la tua bicicletta preferita che ti hanno rubato.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non lo è .. Sono traumi che non passano.. Questo sono. Non è la tua bicicletta preferita che ti hanno rubato.


Intanto non ti hanno rubato nulla
Secondo paragonare la morte di un figlio a un tradimento è davvero irrispettoso per chi quella perdita l’ha subita davvero


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2023)

Beh, tra accoppare un figlio e produrre un corno c’è una leggera differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io ci ho provato, lui non ha più bisogno di un forum, ormai ha bisogno d'altro ...vuole continuare a rimanere qui a cazzeggiare ? che lo faccia, ma non credo si sposterà di un millimetro e sinceramente trovo noioso ripetere e rileggere le stesse cose.


Sulle strategie si può discutere.


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulle strategie si può discutere.


Ti ricordo la tua insistenza con la sciagurata...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo ma nel secondo caso magari il peso delle conseguenze viene ponderato più’ che nel primo e si sceglie con maggiore consapevolezza.


Non ho capito chi pondera cosa.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso ha raccontato una versione edulcorata.


Può essere, come può essere che si sia raccontata da sola questa versione per sopportare il tutto ed è la stessa che ha fornito ad Alberto. Tutto è possibile.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto non ti hanno rubato nulla
> Secondo paragonare la morte di un figlio a un tradimento è davvero irrispettoso per chi quella perdita l’ha subita davvero


Rubato si. Sposare una persona condividere mutuo figli progetti gioie dolori e scoprire che ti prende per culo è essere derubati. Ribadisco per il resto..Il paragone non è in termini di pari dolore ma di effetto sul lungo...gli anni non cancellano.. Non è che dopo tre anni o 5 o 8 non ti ritrovi a pensare che chi hai sposato ti ha preso per il culo.. Non si torna indietro all'anno zero. C'è un prima e un dopo. E il dopo è peggio.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi pondera cosa.


Se decidi di continuare a tradite per diverso tempo , perche’ una persona ti piace davvero, metti sul piatto che potresti far saltare tutto e scegli. Se il tradimento invece e’ di una botta e via non hai avuto modo di pensarci piu’ di tanto e ti sei buttato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Leggo pagine e pagine dove quasi si incolpa Alberto di sbagliare a soffrire, dopo ben 6 mesi (sono nulla..quando c'è dolore, una delusione del genere non passa in una settimana e forse mai) .. Sembra quasi che lo si incolpa di essere possessivo.. Come se uno dovesse accettare serenamente che, mentre era a lavoro o a fare la spesa,  chi ha sposato, amato, protetto, stava a gambe aperte,  prendendoti per i fondelli, magari dicendo sto dal parrucchiere.
> 
> Il tradimento è un trauma al pari della perdita di un caro familiare, con la differenza che in questo caso c'è una scelta.. di pensare a se stesso con uno degli atti più egoistici possibili, perché lesivi del rapporto di coppia e spesso a danno anche di figli o genitori perché spesso porta alla separazione.
> Ci vorranno anni prima che impari a convivere con dolore, delusione ecc.
> ...


Separiamo le cose, anche con la punteggiatura.
Forse hai interpretato male questo accanimento nei confronti di Alberto.
Ci sono sì alcuni utenti che hanno un forte bisogno di normalizzare il tradimento. Per ragioni che non conosco, sembra che lo vogliano ridurre a un incidente di percorso su cui non abbia senso soffermarsi più di tanto.
Mi fanno pensare come chi si trova ad appoggiarsi alle altre auto parcheggiate e vengono  rimproverati. Ovviamente reagiscono pensando che chi è furibondo, senza aver subìto alcun danno, sia un matto.
Ma tu per contrastare questi fai come se avessero investito più persone, come in un videogioco.
È vero che un tradimento corrisponde a un lutto, di una idea di matrimonio, di relazione e della immagine che  aveva del traditore.
Io avevo scritto i primi tempi, senza essere capita, che avrei sofferto meno se mio marito fosse morto. Perché avrei perso  solo lui, non avrei perso anche tutti i ricordi con lui. Naturalmente mi fu detto che dicevo una enormità e che non potevo dire che era meglio se fosse morto. A me sembrava invece chiaro.
Forse non tutte le persone si fanno una idea (il più delle volte sbagliata) del coniuge come una persona che non potrebbe tradire.
Qui ci sono stati più utenti che hanno raccontato di rapporti con più persone a cui hanno partecipato con il coniuge. È chiaro che per questi il sesso non ha lo stesso significato di chi lo ha fatto solo con il coniuge come scoperta a due, con un valore di espressione di amore.
Ma vale anche per chi ha avuto un ventennio di esperienze sessuali prima del matrimonio. Oppure molte esperienze dopo.
In questo senso fare l’esempio del figlio morto è inconcepibile. Io capisco che non è un paragone in sé. Nessuno sano di mente potrebbe paragonare il dolore più grande in assoluto con “solo” un tradimento.
Ma io capisco che può essere sentito come la morte di una parte di sé, non rielaborabile. Ma non è così. Il tradimento si supera, pur senza minimizzare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto non ti hanno rubato nulla
> Secondo paragonare la morte di un figlio a un tradimento è davvero irrispettoso per chi quella perdita l’ha subita davvero


Ho risposto a @Eagle72


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se decidi di continuare a tradite per diverso tempo , perche’ una persona ti piace davvero, metti sul piatto che potresti far saltare tutto e scegli. Se il tradimento invece e’ di una botta e via non hai avuto modo di pensarci piu’ di tanto e ti sei buttato.


Ma no! Non ponderano niente. Stanno solo attenti


----------



## Mir (7 Gennaio 2023)

Io, anche frequentando questo forum ed alle risposte ricevute da molti utenti, ho imparato che il tradimento deve essere valutato nel suo  complesso senza farsi troppi film su minimi particolari, per capire se valga la pena provare a continuare il rapporto piuttosto che mollare tutto e rifarsi la vita.....ora invece leggo che stiamo facendo le pulci se in macchina ha solo baciato piuttosto che palpeggiato o altro ancora.....e che cosa è successo in quella camera di Motel.....
Ora io chiedo....?!? Cosa cambia se ha fatto o meno sesso orale o se le è piaciuto o meno ?
Il dato di fatto è che la moglie di Alberto si è pentita ( elemento essenziale) di quello che ha fatto e che vorrebbe che lui la perdoni....giusto?
Alberto deve decidere se capire se se perdonare quel periodo ( tra corteggiamento accettato e motel) di tempo nella quale sua moglie in tot anni di matrimonio ha avuto un blackout......
Questo è secondo me il succo del discorso....se poi si mettono in dubbio il pentimento, se ha baciato e cosa, se le è piaciuto o meno   o  il fatto che dopodomani lo farà ancora ( ma domani potrebbe invece essere Alberto a tradire)  ed altre mille sfaccettature non se ne viene a capo e non si aiuta per nulla questo Signore che ha chiesto di essere aiutato in un momento di difficoltà...
La vera domanda che si deve fare Alberto è se riuscirà nel tempo a perdonare veramente e se convenga farsi aiutare da un professionista a capirlo.....


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Io, anche frequentando questo forum ed alle risposte ricevute da molti utenti, ho imparato che il tradimento deve essere valutato nel suo  complesso senza farsi troppi film su minimi particolari, per capire se valga la pena provare a continuare il rapporto piuttosto che mollare tutto e rifarsi la vita.....ora invece leggo che stiamo facendo le pulci se in macchina ha solo baciato piuttosto che palpeggiato o altro ancora.....e che cosa è successo in quella camera di Motel.....
> Ora io chiedo....?!? Cosa cambia se ha fatto o meno sesso orale o se le è piaciuto o meno ?
> Il dato di fatto è che la moglie di Alberto si è pentita ( elemento essenziale) di quello che ha fatto e che vorrebbe che lui la perdoni....giusto?
> Alberto deve decidere se capire se se perdonare quel periodo ( tra corteggiamento accettato e motel) di tempo nella quale sua moglie in tot anni di matrimonio ha avuto un blackout......
> Questo è secondo me il succo del discorso....se poi si mettono in dubbio il pentimento, se ha baciato e cosa, se le è piaciuto o meno   o  il fatto che dopodomani lo farà ancora ( ma domani potrebbe invece essere Alberto a tradire)  ed altre mille sfaccettature non se ne viene a capo e non si aiuta per nulla questo Signore che ha chiesto di essere aiutato in un momento di difficoltà...


Credo che ci sia un po’ di confusione. 
molti stanno facendo osservare ad alberto che un conto e’ essersi pentita perche’ ha capito di rovinare una cosa meravigliosa come il rapporto con suo marito…l’altro e’ aver visto che l’amante non era quello che aveva immaginato, si e’ sentita sporca e umiliata ed e’ tornata a canossa chiedendo di fatto aiuto al marito. 
Il risultato e’ lo stesso ma le motivazioni del secondo caso sono meno nobili.
Alberto ha accettato la motivazione di lei che riconducono il tutto al primo caso, ma senza trovare la pace che di solito, se tutto torna, dovrebbe essere piu’ facile da raggiungere. Si sta quindi chiedendo ad alberto : “sicuro che tuttl ti torni?”
Ho sintetizzato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> . Conosco madri che hanno perso un figlio e dopo 40 anni mi dicono che ci pensano ogni giorno, che purtroppo da quel giorno tutto ha un sapore diverso..


Non puoi paragonare un tradimento alla perdita di un figlio.
Quello è un dolore immaginabile...
Tra avere la corna in testa e i miei figli vivi ..preferisco avere un palco enorme peggio di un cervo ...che il tradimento sia equiparabile ad un lutto non lo nego...
Ma non riferito alla morte di un figlio...


----------



## Mir (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia un po’ di confusione.
> molti stanno facendo osservare ad alberto che un conto e’ essersi pentita perche’ ha capito di rovinare una cosa meravigliosa come il rapporto con suo marito…l’altro e’ aver visto che l’amante non era quello che aveva immaginato, si e’ sentita sporca e umiliata ed e’ tornata a canossa chiedendo di fatto aiuto al marito.
> Il risultato e’ lo stesso ma le motivazioni del secondo caso sono meno nobili.
> Alberto ha accettato la motivazione di lei che riconducono il tutto al primo caso, ma senza trovare la pace che di solito, se tutto torna, dovrebbe essere piu’ facile da raggiungere. Si sta quindi chiedendo ad alberto : “sicuro che tuttl ti torni?”
> Ho sintetizzato.


Ma detta così è perfetta Jacaranda ed è sicuramente la cosa giusta da fare consigliare Alberto di valutare attentamente la situazione e di non prendere per oro colato ogni minima parola e dettaglio ma non trovo nemmeno giusto esagerare nel verso contrario.
Alla fine lui deve capire se accettare e se è capace o meno di sopportare nel tempo " il pacchetto" del tradimento che ha subito partendo dal presupposto che comunque tutto nei minimi dettagli non lo saprà mai......


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non puoi paragonare un tradimento alla perdita di un figlio.
> Quello è un dolore immaginabile...
> Tra avere la corna in testa e i miei figli vivi ..preferisco avere un palco enorme peggio di un cervo ...che il tradimento sia equiparabile ad un lutto non lo nego...
> Ma non riferito alla morte di un figlio...


Esatto non è paragonabile. Una mia amica è stata tradita dal marito ed ha perso un figlio un anno fa. Ma il dolore della perdita di un figlio mi ha detto che non è paragonabile a nulla, il dolore, la devastazione sono troppi grandi, inimmaginabili. Avrebbe preferito essere tradita altre mille volte. 🥲


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Esatto non è paragonabile. Una mia amica è stata tradita dal marito ed ha perso un figlio un anno fa. Ma il dolore della perdita di un figlio mi ha detto che non è paragonabile a nulla, il dolore, la devastazione sono troppi grandi, inimmaginabili. Avrebbe preferito essere tradita altre mille volte. 🥲


È contro natura...
Noi siamo i genitori e dovremmo noi andarcene per prima...
Non posso nemmeno immaginare la mia vita senza mia figlia e mio figlio...


----------



## Etta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se decidi di continuare a tradite per diverso tempo , perche’ una persona ti piace davvero, metti sul piatto che potresti far saltare tutto e scegli. Se il tradimento invece e’ di una botta e via non hai avuto modo di pensarci piu’ di tanto e ti sei buttato.


In questo caso ci ha pensato perchè c’è stato prima tutto il corteggiamento.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non puoi paragonare un tradimento alla perdita di un figlio.
> Quello è un dolore immaginabile...
> Tra avere la corna in testa e i miei figli vivi ..preferisco avere un palco enorme peggio di un cervo ...che il tradimento sia equiparabile ad un lutto non lo nego...
> Ma non riferito alla morte di un figlio...


Devo ripetere anche con te o puoi perfavore rileggere post precedenti? Grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Devo ripetere anche con te o puoi perfavore rileggere post precedenti? Grazie


Ho risposto appena letto non sono arrivata in fondo....poi onestamente puoi fare quello che vuoi...
Frega meno di zero...


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Esatto non è paragonabile. Una mia amica è stata tradita dal marito ed ha perso un figlio un anno fa. Ma il dolore della perdita di un figlio mi ha detto che non è paragonabile a nulla, il dolore, la devastazione sono troppi grandi, inimmaginabili. Avrebbe preferito essere tradita altre mille volte. 🥲


Ripetiamo insieme. Il paragone fatto è per indicare un dolore che anche a distanza di anni può essere presente. Una persona tradita anche dopo 10 anni mettendo la testa sul cuscino può gettare un pensiero a quanto sia assurdo che chi ama e ha accanto l'ha preso per il culo.. Proprio come chi ha perso un figlio  a distanza di anni anche 20.. Puo ripensarci. Conosco entrambi le fattispecie e hanno questo in comune. Non conosco altri traumi che anche dopo 10 anni possono essere "vivi".. Forse una violenza sessuale? Non so. Ma non sto facendo l hit parade dei traumi. Non so più come dirlo.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho risposto appena letto non sono arrivata in fondo....poi onestamente puoi fare quello che vuoi...
> Frega meno di zero...


Devi vedere a me...


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So bene. Ma perché arrivare al motel (solo una volta) e poi rimanere turbata?


Perché nel suo inconscio il rapporto completo lo ha reputato molto più grave di qualche bacio. Naturalmente non sono completamente d’accordo… anche un bacio è tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Io, anche frequentando questo forum ed alle risposte ricevute da molti utenti, ho imparato che il tradimento deve essere valutato nel suo  complesso senza farsi troppi film su minimi particolari, per capire se valga la pena provare a continuare il rapporto piuttosto che mollare tutto e rifarsi la vita.....ora invece leggo che stiamo facendo le pulci se in macchina ha solo baciato piuttosto che palpeggiato o altro ancora.....e che cosa è successo in quella camera di Motel.....
> Ora io chiedo....?!? Cosa cambia se ha fatto o meno sesso orale o se le è piaciuto o meno ?
> Il dato di fatto è che la moglie di Alberto si è pentita ( elemento essenziale) di quello che ha fatto e che vorrebbe che lui la perdoni....giusto?
> Alberto deve decidere se capire se se perdonare quel periodo ( tra corteggiamento accettato e motel) di tempo nella quale sua moglie in tot anni di matrimonio ha avuto un blackout......
> ...


Hai ragione.
Ma lo si scuote perché lui si è dato una versione rassicurante che non lo rassicura.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

patroclo ha detto:


> convintissimo, magari non bullizzandolo e non mi sto riferendo a te


Grazie patroclo. Ho bisogno di aiuto. Non voglio che si scrive quello che voglio sentire, va bene la riflessione e il pensiero di tutti, ma fatto in modo costruttivo, seguendo quello che ho detto, magari cazziandomi e bastonandomi, ma senza offendere, prendere per il culo, sfottendo e ridendo.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma allora sei tu che ti sei preso una cotta per me


Odio e amore… amore e odio…..
Sai che dopo aver litigato è più bello fare L’ amore.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Odio e amore… amore e odio…..
> Sai che dopo aver litigato è più bello fare L’ amore.


no no, proprio no


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Io, anche frequentando questo forum ed alle risposte ricevute da molti utenti, ho imparato che il tradimento deve essere valutato nel suo  complesso senza farsi troppi film su minimi particolari, per capire se valga la pena provare a continuare il rapporto piuttosto che mollare tutto e rifarsi la vita.....ora invece leggo che stiamo facendo le pulci se in macchina ha solo baciato piuttosto che palpeggiato o altro ancora.....e che cosa è successo in quella camera di Motel.....
> Ora io chiedo....?!? Cosa cambia se ha fatto o meno sesso orale o se le è piaciuto o meno ?
> Il dato di fatto è che la moglie di Alberto si è pentita ( elemento essenziale) di quello che ha fatto e che vorrebbe che lui la perdoni....giusto?
> Alberto deve decidere se capire se se perdonare quel periodo ( tra corteggiamento accettato e motel) di tempo nella quale sua moglie in tot anni di matrimonio ha avuto un blackout......
> ...


Il perdono non lo decidi purtroppo. Non credero mai a chi ha perdonato completamente derubricando la cosa a un incidente di percorso


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Leggo pagine e pagine dove quasi si incolpa Alberto di sbagliare a soffrire, dopo ben 6 mesi (sono nulla..quando c'è dolore, una delusione del genere non passa in una settimana e forse mai) .. Sembra quasi che lo si incolpa di essere possessivo.. Come se uno dovesse accettare serenamente che mentre era a lavoro o a fare la spesa chi hai sposato, amato, protetto, stava a gambe aperte prendendoti per i fondelli magari dicendo sto dal parrucchiere. Il tradimento è un trauma al pari della perdita di un caro familiare, con la differenza che in questo caso c'è una scelta.. di pensare a se stesso con uno degli atti più egoistici possibili perché lesivi del rapporto di coppia e spesso a danno anche di figli o genitori perché spesso porta alla separazione. Ci vorranno anni prima che impari a convivere con dolore, delusione ecc. Conosco madri che hanno perso un figlio e dopo 40 anni mi dicono che ci pensano ogni giorno, che purtroppo da quel giorno tutto ha un sapore diverso.. Certo non piangono più come primi mesi.. Ma un velo ha coperto tutto non esiste più quella gioia profonda. Ecco.. Per me è così. Si vive benissimo anche dopo i tradimenti ma tutto viene avvolto da un aria diversa. È la vita.


Grande Eagle.
Non avevo dubbi che tu avresti capito. Hai fatto una analisi profonda e reale e non a cazzo di cane…. E questo perché ci sei passato.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Leggo pagine e pagine dove quasi si incolpa Alberto di sbagliare a soffrire, dopo ben 6 mesi (sono nulla..quando c'è dolore, una delusione del genere non passa in una settimana e forse mai) .. Sembra quasi che lo si incolpa di essere possessivo.. Come se uno dovesse accettare serenamente che mentre era a lavoro o a fare la spesa chi hai sposato, amato, protetto, stava a gambe aperte prendendoti per i fondelli magari dicendo sto dal parrucchiere. Il tradimento è un trauma al pari della perdita di un caro familiare, con la differenza che in questo caso c'è una scelta.. di pensare a se stesso con uno degli atti più egoistici possibili perché lesivi del rapporto di coppia e spesso a danno anche di figli o genitori perché spesso porta alla separazione. Ci vorranno anni prima che impari a convivere con dolore, delusione ecc. Conosco madri che hanno perso un figlio e dopo 40 anni mi dicono che ci pensano ogni giorno, che purtroppo da quel giorno tutto ha un sapore diverso.. Certo non piangono più come primi mesi.. Ma un velo ha coperto tutto non esiste più quella gioia profonda. Ecco.. Per me è così. Si vive benissimo anche dopo i tradimenti ma tutto viene avvolto da un aria diversa. È la vita.


sei scemo?


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che specie?
> 
> Le "tastiere" di certi smartphone sono tremende


vero, già di mio scrivo male poi con le parole che si correggono da sole e sbagliate  compiamo l'opera


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei scemo?


Meno male che sei amministratore.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Meno male che sei amministratore.


nonchè proprietario.   ripeto, sei scemo?


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> nonchè proprietario.   ripeto, sei scemo?


Pure Presidente po esse..se devi offendere cambia ruolo


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Io, anche frequentando questo forum ed alle risposte ricevute da molti utenti, ho imparato che il tradimento deve essere valutato nel suo  complesso senza farsi troppi film su minimi particolari, per capire se valga la pena provare a continuare il rapporto piuttosto che mollare tutto e rifarsi la vita.....ora invece leggo che stiamo facendo le pulci se in macchina ha solo baciato piuttosto che palpeggiato o altro ancora.....e che cosa è successo in quella camera di Motel.....
> Ora io chiedo....?!? Cosa cambia se ha fatto o meno sesso orale o se le è piaciuto o meno ?
> Il dato di fatto è che la moglie di Alberto si è pentita ( elemento essenziale) di quello che ha fatto e che vorrebbe che lui la perdoni....giusto?
> Alberto deve decidere se capire se se perdonare quel periodo ( tra corteggiamento accettato e motel) di tempo nella quale sua moglie in tot anni di matrimonio ha avuto un blackout......
> ...


Grazie Mir del tuo intervento. Putroppo hai detto delle cose giuste. Qui tanti utenti non hanno fatto altro che attaccare. Posso anche essere antipatico, sembrare arrogante ma la realtà è quello che hai wixrtto tu: sto chiedendo aiuto. Qui scrivono si è pentita perché è rimasta delusa. Oppure, lui L ha scaricata, oppure L hanno vista e allora si è parata il culo e 1000 altre steonzate. Premetto che sono confuso su di me su cosa devo fare ma sono sicuro, lucidissimo e con prove di quello che ho detto. Non dicevo a cazzo tanto per scrivere. 
La risposta alla tua domanda L’ ho già data… si voglionfortemente restare con lei, ci amiamo, quello che è successo ha cambiato il nostro rapporto in meglio, la paura di perderci ci ha avvicinati molto di più e abbiamo capito il valore reciproco. Tutto bello, solo la mia testa che svalvola ogni tanto. Ma sto seguendo i consigli e sono passato da “assolutamente no da uno psicologo” a “se non riesco proprio a migliorare farò anche questo”.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pure Presidente po esse..se devi offendere cambia ruolo


non ti ho offeso, ti ho posto una domanda.  cui non hai risposto.   se non ti vanno bene i miei metodi, puoi sempre andartene

detto questo, ripropongo:   sei scemo?


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ripetiamo insieme. Il paragone fatto è per indicare un dolore che anche a distanza di anni può essere presente. Una persona tradita anche dopo 10 anni mettendo la testa sul cuscino può gettare un pensiero a quanto sia assurdo che chi ama e ha accanto l'ha preso per il culo.. Proprio come chi ha perso un figlio  a distanza di anni anche 20.. Puo ripensarci. Conosco entrambi le fattispecie e hanno questo in comune. Non conosco altri traumi che anche dopo 10 anni possono essere "vivi".. Forse una violenza sessuale? Non so. Ma non sto facendo l hit parade dei traumi. Non so più come dirlo.


Eagle,
È una guerra persa. Tanta gente non capisce. Finché non ci sei dentro non realizzi. Era lo stesso per me prima del fattaccio. Ho sempre pensato che in caso di tradimento avrei chiuso tutto subito senza se e senza ma. Ma. Ora che ci sono dentro, sto passando le pene dell’ inferno, sono triste, arrabbiato, confuso, stravolto e … 1000 altre sensazioni, emozioni e è stati indescrivibili.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Non ho letto tutto ... Ma voglio farti una domanda ... Mentre tu sei qua per ore  a scrivere sempre le stesse cose , Lei  tua moglie che fa ?


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti ho offeso, ti ho posto una domanda.  cui non hai risposto.   se non ti vanno bene i miei metodi, puoi sempre andartene
> 
> detto questo, ripropongo:   sei scemo?


Un classico. L arrampicata sugli specchi "Non è mica un offesa ma una semplice domanda!"...E poi un altro classico "puoi pure andartene.. ". ....Certo che vado tranquillo.. Se chi deve amministrare offende.. E manco se ne prende la responsabilità chiedendo scusa..


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Un classico. L arrampicata sugli specchi "Non è mica un offesa ma una semplice domanda!"...E poi un altro classico "puoi pure andartene.. ". ....Certo che vado tranquillo.. Se chi deve amministrare offende.. E manco se ne prende la responsabilità chiedendo scusa..


insomma fai la principessina sul pisello per non dare una risposta che ti imbarazza.   qui chi si deve scusare sei tu, per la bestialità che hai scritto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Esatto non è paragonabile. Una mia amica è stata tradita dal marito ed ha perso un figlio un anno fa. Ma il dolore della perdita di un figlio mi ha detto che non è paragonabile a nulla, il dolore, la devastazione sono troppi grandi, inimmaginabili. Avrebbe preferito essere tradita altre mille volte. 🥲


Non c’è bisogno di un esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Un classico. L arrampicata sugli specchi "Non è mica un offesa ma una semplice domanda!"...E poi un altro classico "puoi pure andartene.. ". ....Certo che vado tranquillo.. Se chi deve amministrare offende.. E manco se ne prende la responsabilità chiedendo scusa..


Perplesso ha l’atteggiamento da amico maschio 
Per un amico in più
Non dico che dividerei una montagna
ma andrei a piedi certamente a Bologna
per un amico in piu', per un amico in piu'
perche' mi sento molto ricco e molto meno infelice
e vedo anche quando c'e' poca luce
con un amico in piu', con il mio amico in piu'.
non farci caso tutto passa hanno tradito anche me
almeno adesso tu sai bene chi e'
piccolo grande aiuto, discreto amico muto
Il lavoro cosa vuoi che sia mai
un giorno bene un giorno male lo sai
dai retta un poco a me, giochiamo a briscola.
non posso certo diventare imbroglione
ma passerei qualche notte in prigione
per un amico in piu', per un amico in piu'
perche' mi tiene ancor piu' caldo di un pullover di lana
a volte e' meglio di una bella sottana
un caro amico in piu', un caro amico in piu'.
e se ti sei innamorato di lei, io rinuncia anche subito sai
forse guadagno qualche cosa di piu' un nuovo amico, tu....
Perche' un amico se lo svegli di notte, e' capitato gia'
esce in pigiama e prende anche lo botte e poi te le rida'....
Capelli grigi si qualcuno ne hai
é meglio avremo un po' piu' tempo vedrai
divertendoci come non mai ancora insieme, noi.
non dico che dividerei una montagna per un amico in piu'
ma andrei a piedi certamente a Bologna per un amico in piu'..............
forse guadagno qualche cosa di piu'
un vero amico.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ... Ma voglio farti una domanda ... Mentre tu sei qua per ore  a scrivere sempre le stesse cose , Lei  tua moglie che fa ?


È la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io...


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ... Ma voglio farti una domanda ... Mentre tu sei qua per ore a scrivere sempre le stesse cose , Lei  tua moglie che fa ?


oltre pentirsi di aver parlato?   probabilmente, respira


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> oltre pentirsi di aver parlato?   probabilmente, respira


Stira


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

perchè?


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ... Ma voglio farti una domanda ... Mentre tu sei qua per ore  a scrivere sempre le stesse cose , Lei  tua moglie che fa ?


Ecco un altra domanda da ritardato.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, proprio no


Quindi non hai mai fatto L’ amore dopo un litigio? Non sai cosa ti perdi.


----------



## Alberto (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> oltre pentirsi di aver parlato?   probabilmente, respira


Non solo… ce la sta mettendo tutta per cercare di recuperare la steonzata che ha fatto. Mi sopporta, mi sta vicino in momenti down, mi coccola, è presente e mi dimostra ogni giorno più volte al giorno che è pentita e che non si riconosce.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai fatto L’ amore dopo un litigio? Non sai cosa ti perdi.


Non insistere non te lo racconto i particolari piccanti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Stira


Cantando


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

siete inquietanti


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Non insistere non te lo racconto i particolari piccanti


timidona


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> siete inquietanti


Eppure sei anziano trovato, Umberto tozzi dovresti conoscerlo 




perplesso ha detto:


> timidona


Non è il termine che userei per descrivermi


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Eppure sei anziano trovato, Umberto tozzi dovresti conoscerlo
> 
> 
> 
> Non è il termine che userei per descrivermi


restate inquietanti lo stesso.

e che termine useresti


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> restate inquietanti lo stesso.
> 
> e che termine useresti


Ti inquieti per poco, mi stupisci

direi stronza


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

la solita supponente


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> la solita supponente


Anni fa un mio amico mi disse “sei supponente, nel senso che supponi male”


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai fatto L’ amore dopo un litigio? Non sai cosa ti perdi.


Dopo un litigio non è dopo un tradimento


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Anni fa un mio amico mi disse “sei supponente, nel senso che supponi male”


frequenti strani soggetti


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...a livello teorico, confessarsi è la modalità principe per ripristinare l'interruzione di un patto.
> Confessione, atto di colpa, una qualche forma di sofferenza, perdono.
> 
> Che a saperlo può divenire anche un "gioco" per ripristinare equilibri.
> ...


Non so tu, ma io da piccola ho fatto catechismo, e le prime volte che andavamo in Chiesa noi bambini eravamo obbligati a passare al confessionale dal prete. Io avevo appreso un elenco sommario delle "cose cattive", ma buttate lì, un elenco. Quando andavo dietro la grata del confessionale, non avevo niente da dire, niente che mi spingesse alla confessione, ad una richiesta di perdono. Mi inventavo qualcosa, tipo "ho fatto arrabbiare la mamma", o qualche frase sui compiti per casa o su voti scolastici, giusto perchè dovevo dire qualcosa. Mi veniva dato un elenco di preghiere da dire. Andavo a dire le preghiere e fine.
Non ero consapevole della confessione, non riconoscevo neppure entità di dolo nelle affermazioni che riportavo al prete (vere o inventate che fossero, tanto che ero incerta persino nell’esprimerle, sperando potessero andare bene al prete) e men che meno di quello che doveva essere in quel contesto il dopo confessione. Apprendevo un rituale. Apparentemente era solo un rituale. Apparentemente.

Mi viene in mente un altro aneddoto, ben più in là negli anni. Intorno alla ventina. Un’amica, non quelle amiche con cui tenersi "la mano", tipo confessioni segrete, stesso look o cose simili, e neppure quelle amiche dove una delle due fa "la scorta", eravamo parte di una grande compagnia, più della notte che del giorno. Forse l’età, forse il bisogno di esplorare, forse il caso aveva portato persone diverse vicine, per un tratto, un pezzettino di percorso di vita. Lei e il suo ragazzo, erano la coppia stabile del gruppo. Un giorno arriviamo a casa di lui (lei si fermava spesso a dormire da lui nei fine settimana), e lei esce e mi viene incontro dicendomi "è tutto vero, è tutto vero".
Io non sapevo niente. Lei lo aveva tradito, si era drogata, era finita mezza nuda in un locale, ne aveva fatte di ogni.
L’altro uomo, ragazzo per quella età, aveva spedito una lettera a lui scrivendo tutto nei minimi dettagli. Mi è difficile spiegarlo ma era parte di lei. Ovviamente io non ho dovuto vivere questo da tradita [so che da traditi il punto di vista emotivo è ben diverso], ma non sono rimasta sorpresa. Quella parte era già in lei il primo giorno che ci eravamo parlate, e credo lo sapesse anche lui. Si era innamorato di lei anche per quella parte.
Anche se non era un tradimento con confessione, dopo capii che quando mi era venuta incontro dicendo "è tutto vero", era pronta ad affrontare tutti.
Ma non ho percepito la non-negazione come una confessione, ma come una affermazione.
Lui soffrì, si contorse dentro di se. Ne avevamo parlato tra noi ragazzi, ma non potrei scrivere di lui, della sua sofferenza come quella di Alberto, perchè nella sua sofferenza dietro c’era la sua storia personale, della famiglia di origine da cui arrivava, del suo percorso, di come si sentiva lui quando l’aveva conosciuta, e tante altre cose.

Faccio fatica a pensare, probabilmente anche capire con facilità la confessione. Prima della confessione, se la penso rivolta ad una persona cara rispetto ad un tradimento in un matrimonio, di quelli come tanti qui, di tanti anni, con una famiglia costituita, in definitiva persone a cui voglio bene, la prima cosa che mi trovo davanti pensandoci sono le conseguenze dell’affermazione, sull’altro, sugli altri. Se io vado a spegnere una luce, se levo entusiamo di vita, a qualcuno a cui voglio bene e che vedo splendido nel suo essere, anche se si ho fatto una cosa non giusta, gli faccio bene? E se gli celo un’oscurità, oscurità di me per lui/lei, ma oscurità di qualcosa che io so esistere anche in altri, gli faccio bene?

In altri contesti la confessione è costituzione.
Probabilmente possiamo trovarci in gran parte in accordo se pensiamo alla costituzione a fronte di una persona che feriamo, ad un incendio accidentale, o qualcosa di simile. Se vagliassimo altre situazioni, forse non sarebbe così facile trovarsi in tanti in accordo.



ipazia ha detto:


> In ogni caso, i segreti nelle coppie smantellano le coppie.
> Sono muri.


Vero.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> frequenti strani soggetti


I compagni di classe non te li scegli


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

restano strani soggetti


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> restano strani soggetti


Ha parlato quello normale


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

ma che io sono un soggetto strano lo sapevi già


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che io sono un soggetto strano lo sapevi già


E allora pensa per te


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

ammettilo che ti sono simpatico per questo


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammettilo che ti sono simpatico per questo


Uh
Simpaticissimo


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

appunto


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto


Se @omicron fosse un cane: https://youtube.com/shorts/vQ9DkZ0L9Ps


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

In realtà io somiglio più ad un chihuahua o ad un pechinese


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco un altra domanda da ritardato.


Grazie .. però non sono ripetitivo


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco un altra domanda da ritardato.


Comunque non hai risposto ... Ore al PC e la moglie che lavora


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Comunque non hai risposto ... Ore al PC e la moglie che lavora


Non sei stato attento.
Intanto non sono col pc ma col cell. Preciso che sono in piccolo imprenditore, lavoro per conto mio con attività con dipendenti. Ho “un po’” di tempo libero e ritaglio degli spazi anche per questo forum che mi sta aiutando in questo momento drammatico della mia vita.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sei stato attento.
> Intanto non sono col pc ma col cell. Preciso che sono in piccolo imprenditore, lavoro per conto mio con attività con dipendenti. Ho “un po’” di tempo libero e ritaglio degli spazi anche per questo forum che mi sta aiutando in questo momento drammatico della mia vita.


E non hai risposto ..


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E non hai risposto ..


Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? Lei lavora come lavoro io. Lei è dipendente di una azienda io automomo. Dimmi… cosa ti turba? 
Detto questo, siamo qui per altro mi pare non per scrivere cosa facciamo nella vita. Tu non hai niente di meglio da fare che scrivere cose non attinenti allo scopo di questo forum?


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? Lei lavora come lavoro io. Lei è dipendente di una azienda io automomo. Dimmi… cosa ti turba?
> Detto questo, siamo qui per altro mi pare non per scrivere cosa facciamo nella vita. Tu non hai niente di meglio da fare che scrivere cose non attinenti allo scopo di questo forum?


se lo chiedono tutti dopo aver scritto la loro storia , dai  ti invito a leggere le vecchie storie e vedrai che le cose che ti dicono sono normali  pippe mentali , e se ti leggi le risposte che davano all'inizio capirai i loro dubbi , sai siamo tutti riconoscibili da quello che scriviamo comprese le sparate  del kaiser che ti fanno .


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? Lei lavora come lavoro io. Lei è dipendente di una azienda io automomo. Dimmi… cosa ti turba?
> Detto questo, siamo qui per altro mi pare non per scrivere cosa facciamo nella vita. Tu non hai niente di meglio da fare che scrivere cose non attinenti allo scopo di questo forum?


Non mi turba nulla .. però continui a non rispondere ...
Dimmi che scopo ha questo forum per te...
Dato che ti continuano a dare varie chiavi di lettura del comportamento di tua moglie e te rispondi sempre alla stessa maniera ..... Se non vuoi cambiare prospettiva hai già risolto i tuoi problemi .. è come dici te e basta . Ricordati che hai accettato le giustificazioni di una che ti ha preso in giro per mesi  che vuoi che sia ...


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non mi turba nulla .. però continui a non rispondere ...
> Dimmi che scopo ha questo forum per te...
> Dato che ti continuano a dare varie chiavi di lettura del comportamento di tua moglie e te rispondi sempre alla stessa maniera ..... Se non vuoi cambiare prospettiva hai già risolto i tuoi problemi .. è come dici te e basta . Ricordati che hai accettato le giustificazioni di una che ti ha preso in giro per mesi  che vuoi che sia ...


Ecco … lo sapevo…. Non sei stato attento o soffri di amnesia. Inutile che ripeto le solite cose,  tanti hanno parlato per dare fiato alla bocca, dando sentenze e giudicando, ho sempre detto che per alcune cose vengono scritte perché ne sono certo è ho le prove e nonostante tutto alcuni continuavano sulla loro linea.
Comunque ora sei tu che non hai risposto. Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso sul fatto che scrivo qui e sul lavoro di mia moglie. Sii più preciso che mi sembra una riflessione da “non registrato”.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non mi turba nulla .. però continui a non rispondere ...
> Dimmi che scopo ha questo forum per te...
> Dato che ti continuano a dare varie chiavi di lettura del comportamento di tua moglie e te rispondi sempre alla stessa maniera ..... Se non vuoi cambiare prospettiva hai già risolto i tuoi problemi .. è come dici te e basta . Ricordati che hai accettato le giustificazioni di una che ti ha preso in giro per mesi  che vuoi che sia ...


Effettivamente sembra un disco rotto...a proposito di registrati.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco … lo sapevo…. Non sei stato attento o soffri di amnesia. Inutile che ripeto le solite cose,  tanti hanno parlato per dare fiato alla bocca, dando sentenze e giudicando, ho sempre detto che per alcune cose vengono scritte perché ne sono certo è ho le prove e nonostante tutto alcuni continuavano sulla loro linea.
> Comunque ora sei tu che non hai risposto. Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso sul fatto che scrivo qui e sul lavoro di mia moglie. Sii più preciso che mi sembra una riflessione da “non registrato”.


Non hai capito niente della domanda.
Ieri era sabato. Normalmente si sta con il coniuge.


----------



## Angie17 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco … lo sapevo…. Non sei stato attento o soffri di amnesia. Inutile che ripeto le solite cose,  tanti hanno parlato per dare fiato alla bocca, dando sentenze e giudicando, ho sempre detto che per alcune cose vengono scritte perché ne sono certo è ho le prove e nonostante tutto alcuni continuavano sulla loro linea.
> Comunque ora sei tu che non hai risposto. Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso sul fatto che scrivo qui e sul lavoro di mia moglie. Sii più preciso che mi sembra una riflessione da “non registrato”.


Alberto, scrivi spesso che ne sei certo ed hai le prove. Io però non ho mai capito da dove provengano queste prove. L'hai già detto forse , ed io non ho  letto?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Alberto, scrivi spesso che ne sei certo ed hai le prove. Io però non ho mai capito da dove provengano queste prove. L'hai già detto forse , ed io non ho  letto?


Sono cose dette da lei o da messaggi che Alberto ha letto tra la moglie ed il tipo, mi sembra avesse scritto così


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono cose dette da lei o da messaggi che Alberto ha letto tra la moglie ed il tipo, mi sembra avesse scritto così


Anni fa, per far credere al marito della mia amante che tra me e lei non ci sarebbe stato alcun futuro, inscenammo un bel teatrino su Msn affinché lui leggendo tutto si potesse convincere che fosse finita. Prosegui altri 9 anni e 3 figli.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa, per far credere al marito della mia amante che tra me e lei non ci sarebbe stato alcun futuro, inscenammo un bel teatrino su Msn affinché lui leggendo tutto si potesse convincere che fosse finita. Prosegui altri 9 anni e 3 figli.


A parte il gusto della complicità contro i coniugi, non è una cosa molto comprensibile.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte il gusto della complicità contro i coniugi, non è una cosa molto comprensibile.


Perché no? Voglio continuare a tradire, immagino che mi controlla il telefono, gli faccio leggere esattamente quello che vuole leggere
Non condivido perché ho sempre pensato che conservare sia una cazzata però non mi stupiisce


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché no? Voglio continuare a tradire, immagino che mi controlla il telefono, gli faccio leggere esattamente quello che vuole leggere
> Non condivido perché ho sempre pensato che conservare sia una cazzata però non mi stupiisce


È una bella presa per il culo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> È una bella presa per il culo.


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente della domanda.
> Ieri era sabato. Normalmente si sta con il coniuge.


Ma io sono stato con mia moglie. Poi naturalmente ritagliare dei minuti qua e là per leggere e scorgere qualcosa si trova sempre. Per esempio in questo momento sono in bagno e mentre faccio il bisogno leggo e scrivo…. E le cose coincidono molto bene direi…. Sopratutto per rispondere a certi quesiti di merda.



Angie17 ha detto:


> Alberto, scrivi spesso che ne sei certo ed hai le prove. Io però non ho mai capito da dove provengano queste prove. L'hai già detto forse , ed io non ho  letto?


Non sto qua a scrivere tutte le sfaccettature. Sono tante…. Ma basta avere un minimo di fantasia per capire quali possono essere le prove.ma fa niente… tanto qui ognuno parla e sparla come gli pare, tralasciando il reale problema è concentrandosi su cavolate, come per esempio…. Dove trovi il tempo per scrivere… tua moglie lavora… oppure continue osservazione sulla grammatica, punteggiatura, ecc…(come se fossimo a scuola) e un sacco di altre cose che contano niente rispetto al vero scopo di questo forum.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono cose dette da lei o da messaggi che Alberto ha letto tra la moglie ed il tipo, mi sembra avesse scritto così


Brava questa è una delle prova. Posso confermare che in uno dei miei messaggi ho scirtto che lei L’ ha liquidato davanti ai miei occhi, quindi non potevano essere d’accordo, lui ha risposto immediatamente proponendogli di lasciarmi e che lui sarebbe rimasto con lei e aveva intenzioni serie, ecc…



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa, per far credere al marito della mia amante che tra me e lei non ci sarebbe stato alcun futuro, inscenammo un bel teatrino su Msn affinché lui leggendo tutto si potesse convincere che fosse finita. Prosegui altri 9 anni e 3 figli.


Mi dispiace per te qui è andata diversamente. Nessuna scena. La confessione di lei lo stesso giorno, le sue lacrime, il messaggio immediato scritto  al tizio di non voler proseguire e i suoi messaggi di ritorno, tolgono di mezzo immediatamente la possibilità di teatrini.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché no? Voglio continuare a tradire, immagino che mi controlla il telefono, gli faccio leggere esattamente quello che vuole leggere
> Non condivido perché ho sempre pensato che conservare sia una cazzata però non mi stupiisce


Non è quello.
È l’idea di voler continuare a tradire una persona con cui si mette in atto il progetto più importante della vita, avere figli.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è quello.
> È l’idea di voler continuare a tradire una persona con cui si mette in atto il progetto più importante della vita, avere figli.


Piu che altro voler continuare dopo essere stati scoperti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sto qua a scrivere tutte le sfaccettature. Sono tante…. Ma basta avere un minimo di fantasia per capire quali possono essere le prove.ma fa niente… tanto qui ognuno parla e sparla come gli pare, tralasciando il reale problema è concentrandosi su cavolate, come per esempio…. Dove trovi il tempo per scrivere… tua moglie lavora… oppure continue osservazione sulla grammatica, punteggiatura, ecc…(come se fossimo a scuola) e un sacco di altre cose che contano niente rispetto al vero scopo di questo forum.


Qual è il reale problema?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava questa è una delle prova. Posso confermare che in uno dei miei messaggi ho scirtto che lei L’ ha liquidato davanti ai miei occhi, quindi non potevano essere d’accordo, lui ha risposto immediatamente proponendogli di lasciarmi e che lui sarebbe rimasto con lei e aveva intenzioni serie, ecc…


Questo ti pare sensato? Anche alla luce di quello che ti ha raccontato lei di ciò che c’è stato tra voi. 
Uno bacia un paio di volte una in macchina. Una che conosce pochissimo, visto gli incontri ridotti, vanno al motel dove il sesso non è strepitoso e lui dice di lasciare il marito per lui?
È sensato?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? Lei lavora come lavoro io. Lei è dipendente di una azienda io automomo. Dimmi… cosa ti turba?
> Detto questo, siamo qui per altro mi pare non per scrivere cosa facciamo nella vita. Tu non hai niente di meglio da fare che scrivere cose non attinenti allo scopo di questo forum?


lo scopo di questo forum lo decido io.    ed allargare l'inquadratura per comprendere meglio la situazione vi rientra pienamente.  quindi, rispondi ad Oriente, grazie


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è il reale problema?


Che siamo qui per i traditi e i traditori e non per prendere in giro o per fare lezioni di italiano.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo scopo di questo forum lo decido io.    ed allargare l'inquadratura per comprendere meglio la situazione vi rientra pienamente.  quindi, rispondi ad Oriente, grazie


Poi sono io quella acida


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo scopo di questo forum lo decido io.    ed allargare l'inquadratura per comprendere meglio la situazione vi rientra pienamente.  quindi, rispondi ad Oriente, grazie


Sinceramente non ho ancora capito cosa altro devo rispondere ad oriente. Gli ho detto cosa faccio io, cosa fa lei, quando trovo il tempo e bla bla bla…. Vuole il dettaglio delle 24 ore?


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Poi sono io quella acida


Finalmente una risposta dove io e omicron andiamo d’accordo


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Poi sono io quella acida


non sono acido, ma leggermente indispettito.  quando sono acido, descrivo esecuzioni con armi batteriologiche


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ho ancora capito cosa altro devo rispondere ad oriente. Gli ho detto cosa faccio io, cosa fa lei, quando trovo il tempo e bla bla bla…. Vuole il dettaglio delle 24 ore?


ad esempio, tua moglie sa che stai scrivendo su questo forum?


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono acido, ma leggermente indispettito.  quando sono acido, descrivo esecuzioni con armi batteriologiche


Sei sempre esagerato


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

lo so


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo ti pare sensato? Anche alla luce di quello che ti ha raccontato lei di ciò che c’è stato tra voi.
> Uno bacia un paio di volte una in macchina. Una che conosce pochissimo, visto gli incontri ridotti, vanno al motel dove il sesso non è strepitoso e lui dice di lasciare il marito per lui?
> È sensato?


Non sei stata attenta.
Lui la corteggiava da un anno circa quindi la vedeva tutti i giorni. Erano diventati amici nonostante i suoi rifiuti. Prima dell estate lui strappa un aperitivo fuori dalla piscina e li scappa il primo bacio. Dopo di che ho scritto 5/6 più o meno ma possono esser stati anche 7 poco cambia (mai scirtto 2). In quegli incontri ancora baci e chiacchiere con complimenti. Il tutto per un mese e mezzo/2 al massimo. Nel frattempo
Comunque frequentavano ancora il centro sportivo tutto i giorni quindi si vedevano quindi poteva ancora flirtare (senza fare nulla naturalmente). Insomma il tutto non è durato un paio di volte.
Detto questo…. Si mi sembra sensato.
Ho un amico separato dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, si è messa con una ragazza molto più giovane di lui, 2 mesi, convivenza e ora è incinta. Quindi?


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad esempio, tua moglie sa che stai scrivendo su questo forum?


Si lo sa. Non gli piace molto la cosa perché dice che spesso quando leggo delle cose poi mi incupisco e ritorno a rompere le scatole con domande e atteggiamenti distruttivi.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

quindi 5-6 baci ed altrettanti aperitivi ed una gita insoddisfacente al motel non sono una separazione.   paragone inappropriato

che tua moglie sappia che scrivi qui e riferisci, è un'informazione importante


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

Ma lui ora va in un’altra palestra?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sei stata attenta.
> Lui la corteggiava da un anno circa quindi la vedeva tutti i giorni. Erano diventati amici nonostante i suoi rifiuti. Prima dell estate lui strappa un aperitivo fuori dalla piscina e li scappa il primo bacio. Dopo di che ho scritto 5/6 più o meno ma possono esser stati anche 7 poco cambia (mai scirtto 2). In quegli incontri ancora baci e chiacchiere con complimenti. Il tutto per un mese e mezzo/2 al massimo. Nel frattempo
> Comunque frequentavano ancora il centro sportivo tutto i giorni quindi si vedevano quindi poteva ancora flirtare (senza fare nulla naturalmente). Insomma il tutto non è durato un paio di volte.
> Detto questo…. Si mi sembra sensato.
> Ho un amico separato dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, si è messa con una ragazza molto più giovane di lui, 2 mesi, convivenza e ora è incinta. Quindi?


Il fatto che tu abbia un amico incosciente (mi sono moderata), non rende sensata la richiesta di lasciare il marito, fatta a una pressoché sconosciuta.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa, per far credere al marito della mia amante che tra me e lei non ci sarebbe stato alcun futuro, inscenammo un bel teatrino su Msn affinché lui leggendo tutto si potesse convincere che fosse finita. Prosegui altri 9 anni e 3 figli.


Tu sei tremendo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Tu sei tremendo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sei stata attenta.
> Lui la corteggiava da un anno circa quindi la vedeva tutti i giorni. Erano diventati amici nonostante i suoi rifiuti. Prima dell estate lui strappa un aperitivo fuori dalla piscina e li scappa il primo bacio. Dopo di che ho scritto 5/6 più o meno ma possono esser stati anche 7 poco cambia (mai scirtto 2). In quegli incontri ancora baci e chiacchiere con complimenti. Il tutto per un mese e mezzo/2 al massimo. Nel frattempo
> Comunque frequentavano ancora il centro sportivo tutto i giorni quindi si vedevano quindi poteva ancora flirtare (senza fare nulla naturalmente). Insomma il tutto non è durato un paio di volte.
> Detto questo…. Si mi sembra sensato.
> Ho un amico separato dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, si è messa con una ragazza molto più giovane di lui, 2 mesi, convivenza e ora è incinta. Quindi?


Non è perché il tuo amico è un coglione lo devono essere tutti
Uno che mi frequenta in quel modo e con cui ho scopato una volta che mi propone di lasciare mio marito per lui è appunto un coglione
Mi auguro sempre che non ce ne siamo in giro cosi tanti anche se vengo regolarmente smentita


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu abbia un amico incosciente (mi sono moderata), non rende sensata la richiesta di lasciare il marito, fatta a una pressoché sconosciuta.


Non avevo letto. Io non mi sono moderata. Strano eh


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si lo sa. Non gli piace molto la cosa perché dice che spesso quando leggo delle cose poi mi incupisco e ritorno a rompere le scatole con domande e atteggiamenti distruttivi.


Ma pensa….


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma io sono stato con mia moglie. Poi naturalmente ritagliare dei minuti qua e là per leggere e scorgere qualcosa si trova sempre. Per esempio in questo momento sono in bagno e mentre faccio il bisogno leggo e scrivo…. E le cose coincidono molto bene direi…. Sopratutto per rispondere a certi quesiti di merda.
> 
> 
> Non sto qua a scrivere tutte le sfaccettature. Sono tante…. Ma basta avere un minimo di fantasia per capire quali possono essere le prove.ma fa niente… tanto qui ognuno parla e sparla come gli pare, tralasciando il reale problema è concentrandosi su cavolate, come per esempio…. Dove trovi il tempo per scrivere… tua moglie lavora… oppure continue osservazione sulla grammatica, punteggiatura, ecc…(come se fossimo a scuola) e un sacco di altre cose che contano niente rispetto al vero scopo di questo forum.
> ...


Ma come è possibile che lui scriva a lei di lasciare te se si sono visti pochissime volte, questo non mi è chiaro! Per lui non era un’avventura? Si è innamorato perso di tua moglie? Se la “relazione “ era basata su un paio di baci e una “scopata” come può essere tutto questo  scusa ma sono domande che mi sorgono spontanee


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma come è possibile che lui scriva a lei di lasciare te se si sono visti pochissime volte, questo non mi è chiaro! Per lui non era un’avventura? Si è innamorato perso di tua moglie? Se la “relazione “ era basata su un paio di baci e una “scopata” come può essere tutto questo  scusa ma sono domande che mi sorgono spontanee


Ma più che altro, se questa donna la voleva per sé, avrebbe fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire e farli lasciare


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è perché il tuo amico è un coglione lo devono essere tutti
> Uno che mi frequenta in quel modo e con cui ho scopato una volta che mi propone di lasciare mio marito per lui è appunto un coglione
> Mi auguro sempre che non ce ne siamo in giro cosi tanti anche se vengo regolarmente smentita


I coglioni superano sempre le aspettative.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte il gusto della complicità contro i coniugi, non è una cosa molto comprensibile.


Serviva a noi due. E quindi serviva.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Tu sei tremendo


Si fa ciò che serve.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma io sono stato con mia moglie. Poi naturalmente ritagliare dei minuti qua e là per leggere e scorgere qualcosa si trova sempre. Per esempio in questo momento sono in bagno e *mentre* *faccio* *il* *bisogno* *leggo* e *scrivo*…. E le cose coincidono molto bene direi…


Ora capisco perché hai tutti questi pensieri di merda


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi 5-6 baci ed altrettanti aperitivi ed una gita insoddisfacente al motel non sono una separazione.   paragone inappropriato
> 
> che tua moglie sappia che scrivi qui e riferisci, è un'informazione importante


Quando ho scritto che nei 5/6 incontri ci sono stati altri aperitivi ?


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma come è possibile che lui scriva a lei di lasciare te se si sono visti pochissime volte, questo non mi è chiaro! Per lui non era un’avventura? Si è innamorato perso di tua moglie? Se la “relazione “ era basata su un paio di baci e una “scopata” come può essere tutto questo  scusa ma sono domande che mi sorgono spontanee


Perché non è mai capitato di qualcuno che perde la testa per una persona? Ci si deve per forza Frequentare anni? Quante donne e uomini lasciano i rispettivi consorti per mettersi con L’ amante? Dai su…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Lui era preso e voleva andare avanti e gli ha fatto diversi dispersi e diverse proposte.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché non è mai capitato di qualcuno che perde la testa per una persona? Ci si deve per forza Frequentare anni? Quante donne e uomini lasciano i rispettivi consorti per mettersi con L’ amante? Dai su…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Lui era preso e voleva andare avanti e gli ha fatto diversi dispersi e diverse proposte.


Ripeto non è che perché esistono gli scemi (@Brunetta mi sono moderata) dobbiamo rassegnarci che tutti siano cosi
E perdere la testa dopo i 20 anni e con una famiglia è ridicolo


----------



## Mir (8 Gennaio 2023)

Scusate....ora vorrei fare una domanda secca....se Alberto fosse un vostro amico che a quattr'occhi vi avesse raccontato in confidenza la sua storia, e basandovi sugli elementi descritti  cosa gli consigliereste ? 
Prego una risposta secca senza troppa filosofia.
Inizio io....
Io consiglio innanzitutto ad Alberto a non credere ai minimi dettagli raccontati dalla moglie perché non potrà mai essere sicuro fino in fondo della verità ma di pensare ad un periodo di tempo nel quale lei arbitrariamente si è allontanata da lui per un'altra persona. Poi, considerata la sua volontà di perdonare la moglie pentita  gli direi di valutare se sarà in grado di sopportare anche in futuro il peso di questa situazione (cosa non facile) e per questo di farsi consigliare da uno specialista che sicuramente potrà aiutarlo più di chiunque altro....


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

@Mir ad alberto sono settimane che gli viene detto di andare da un professionista e non lo vuole fare


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Scusate....ora vorrei fare una domanda secca....se Alberto fosse un vostro amico che a quattr'occhi vi avesse raccontato in confidenza la sua storia, e basandovi sugli elementi descritti  cosa gli consigliereste ?
> Prego una risposta secca senza troppa filosofia.
> Inizio io....
> Io consiglio innanzitutto ad Alberto a non credere ai minimi dettagli raccontati dalla moglie perché non potrà mai essere sicuro fino in fondo della verità ma di pensare ad un periodo di tempo nel quale lei arbitrariamente si è allontanata da lui per un'altra persona. Poi, considerata la sua volontà di perdonare la moglie pentita  gli direi di valutare se sarà in grado di sopportare anche in futuro il peso di questa situazione (cosa non facile) e per questo di farsi consigliare da uno specialista che sicuramente potrà aiutarlo più di chiunque altro....


Gli darai lo stesso consiglio
Gli direi di non zerbinarsi come sta facendo ma di prendersi tutto il tempo per capire cosa vuole.
Di sapere che è dalla parte della ragione e che è lei che deve riconquistarlo non lui


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto non è che perché esistono gli scemi (@Brunetta mi sono moderata) dobbiamo rassegnarci che tutti siano cosi
> E perdere la testa dopo i 20 anni e con una famiglia è ridicolo


Appunto. Il tizio aveva perso la testa per lei. È impossibile ?


----------



## Mir (8 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> @Mir ad alberto sono settimane che gli viene detto di andare da un professionista e non lo vuole fare


Ma lui è passato da un " non ci penso nemmeno" ad un " Lo valuto in caso di bisogno"....o qualcosa del genere. E nella sua situazione non è cosa da poco. Quindi se lo si vuole aiutare e trattare da amico più che a fargli le pulci su un o due drink bevuti dalla moglie o su un "pompelmo" fatto o meno è meglio concentrarsi sul concreto.Sbaglio ?


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Scusate....ora vorrei fare una domanda secca....se Alberto fosse un vostro amico che a quattr'occhi vi avesse raccontato in confidenza la sua storia, e basandovi sugli elementi descritti  cosa gli consigliereste ?
> Prego una risposta secca senza troppa filosofia.
> Inizio io....
> Io consiglio innanzitutto ad Alberto a non credere ai minimi dettagli raccontati dalla moglie perché non potrà mai essere sicuro fino in fondo della verità ma di pensare ad un periodo di tempo nel quale lei arbitrariamente si è allontanata da lui per un'altra persona. Poi, considerata la sua volontà di perdonare la moglie pentita  gli direi di valutare se sarà in grado di sopportare anche in futuro il peso di questa situazione (cosa non facile) e per questo di farsi consigliare da uno specialista che sicuramente potrà aiutarlo più di chiunque altro....


Grazie Mir. 
Seguirò i tuoi consigli. Voglio restare con lei e se diventerà una cosa impossibile da sopportare prima di abbandonare la barca che affonda, proverò con uno psicologo.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quante donne e uomini lasciano i rispettivi consorti per mettersi con L’ amante?


Più di quanti pensiamo/crediamo.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto che nei 5/6 incontri ci sono stati altri aperitivi ?


finchè non prenderai in considerazione l'ipotesi che non sai proprio tutto, non ne salterai fuori.  e che tu non sappia tutto è un bene. visto che non sei in grado di gestire la cosa


----------



## Mir (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Mir.
> Seguirò i tuoi consigli. Voglio restare con lei e se diventerà una cosa impossibile da sopportare prima di abbandonare la barca che affonda, proverò con uno psicologo.


Se vuoi seguire i mie consigli dallo psicologo ci devi andare domani mattina.....poi fai come ritieni più opportuno.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Appunto. Il tizio aveva perso la testa per lei. È impossibile ?


Io ci credo poco alla perdita di testa ma non è impossibile
Giarda che è un altro punto a sfavore di tua moglie ha frequentato un coglione e per lui ha rischiato il vostro mateimonio


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Scusate....ora vorrei fare una domanda secca....se Alberto fosse un vostro amico che a quattr'occhi vi avesse raccontato in confidenza la sua storia, e basandovi sugli elementi descritti  cosa gli consigliereste ?
> Prego una risposta secca senza troppa filosofia.
> Inizio io....
> Io consiglio innanzitutto ad Alberto a non credere ai minimi dettagli raccontati dalla moglie perché non potrà mai essere sicuro fino in fondo della verità ma di pensare ad un periodo di tempo nel quale lei arbitrariamente si è allontanata da lui per un'altra persona. Poi, considerata la sua volontà di perdonare la moglie pentita  gli direi di valutare se sarà in grado di sopportare anche in futuro il peso di questa situazione (cosa non facile) e per questo di farsi consigliare da uno specialista che sicuramente potrà aiutarlo più di chiunque altro....


premesso che mai gli consiglierei di sprecare soldi con un ciarlatano, gli farei presente che col suo atteggiamento è già un miracolo che la moglie non sia scappata.  anche da sola, l'amante in questo caso è assolutamente accidentale.

gli rappresenterei che vivere di assoluti è pesante, che esiste la banale idea che le persone che amiamo sbagliano ed a volte feriscono, che lui in realtà non si vuol separare perchè l'arresterebbero per vagabondaggio in una settimana al massimo.

e considerando che le persone non cambiano, ma si rivelano e a volte evolvono in modi per noi insostenibili. cercare di capire se il modo in cui la moglie si è rivelata lui lo regge davvero o no, ma questo non glielo possiamo dire noi, ma solo il tempo.


----------



## Mir (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che mai gli consiglierei di sprecare soldi con un ciarlatano, gli farei presente che col suo atteggiamento è già un miracolo che la moglie non sia scappata.  anche da sola, l'amante in questo caso è assolutamente accidentale.
> 
> gli rappresenterei che vivere di assoluti è pesante, che esiste la banale idea che le persone che amiamo sbagliano ed a volte feriscono, che lui in realtà non si vuol separare perchè l'arresterebbero per vagabondaggio in una settimana al massimo.
> 
> e considerando che le persone non cambiano, ma si rivelano e a volte evolvono in modi per noi insostenibili. cercare di capire se il modo in cui la moglie si è rivelata lui lo regge davvero o no, ma questo non glielo possiamo dire noi, ma solo il tempo.


Sei molto folcloristico e tagliente nelle risposte ma leggendolo tra le righe lo ritengo un buon consiglio.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

mi fa piacere che tu abbia colto


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che mai gli consiglierei di sprecare soldi con un ciarlatano, gli farei presente che col suo atteggiamento è già un miracolo che la moglie non sia scappata.  anche da sola, l'amante in questo caso è assolutamente accidentale.
> 
> gli rappresenterei che vivere di assoluti è pesante, che esiste la banale idea che le persone che amiamo sbagliano ed a volte feriscono, che lui in realtà non si vuol separare perchè l'arresterebbero per vagabondaggio in una settimana al massimo.
> 
> e considerando che le persone non cambiano, ma si rivelano e a volte evolvono in modi per noi insostenibili. cercare di capire se il modo in cui la moglie si è rivelata lui lo regge davvero o no, ma questo non glielo possiamo dire noi, ma solo il tempo.


Sai che…. Ho letto il tuo messaggio e stavo già rispondendo un po’ “inalberato”…. Poi L’ ho riletto bene e … beh… ci trovo diverse cose interessanti su chi devo veramente riflettere. Solo una domanda: perché dici che non voglio sperare di perché in una settimana sarei un vagabondo ?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2023)

perchè mi dai l'idea di uno che si vuol far coccolare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché non è mai capitato di qualcuno che perde la testa per una persona? Ci si deve per forza Frequentare anni? Quante donne e uomini lasciano i rispettivi consorti per mettersi con L’ amante? Dai su…. Non siamo tutti uguali. Lui era preso e voleva andare avanti e gli ha fatto diversi dispersi e diverse proposte.


Si perde la testa da ragazzini, non da adulti perché se la di perde si rischiano cantonate… come puoi pensare di vivere con una persona che conosci da pochi giorni e di cui non sai nulla …anche io ho perso la testa ma esiste poi la vita reale. 
un mio vicino ha lasciato la moglie con due bambini piccoli per una donna dopo 4 mesi di frequentazione assidua, e non e’ detto che se lo abbia fatto sia giusto…


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> un mio vicino ha lasciato la moglie con due bambini piccoli per una donna dopo 4 mesi di frequentazione assidua, e non e’ detto che se lo abbia fatto sia giusto…


Ma sono ancora insieme tutt’ora?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ci credo poco alla perdita di testa ma non è impossibile
> Giarda che è un altro punto a sfavore di tua moglie ha frequentato un coglione e per lui ha rischiato il vostro mateimonio


Si vede che i coglioni le piacciono.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma lui è passato da un " non ci penso nemmeno" ad un " Lo valuto in caso di bisogno"....o qualcosa del genere. E nella sua situazione non è cosa da poco. Quindi se lo si vuole aiutare e trattare da amico più che a fargli le pulci su un o due drink bevuti dalla moglie o su un "pompelmo" fatto o meno è meglio concentrarsi sul concreto.Sbaglio ?


Lo valuta in caso di bisogno ma non sente di averne bisogno 
È cambiare il succo al fatto che non ci vuole andare 
Così come il fatto che lui abbia sicurezze granitiche e niente lo smuova, se gli proponi una visione diversa o offende o dice che uno non è attento 
E resta lì


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo valuta in caso di bisogno ma non sente di averne bisogno
> È cambiare il succo al fatto che non ci vuole andare
> Così come il fatto che lui abbia sicurezze granitiche e niente lo smuova, se gli proponi una visione diversa o offende o dice che uno non è attento
> E resta lì


E ma lui ha le prove….noi no.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si perde la testa da ragazzini, non da adulti perché se la di perde si rischiano cantonate… come puoi pensare di vivere con una persona che conosci da pochi giorni e di cui non sai nulla …anche io ho perso la testa ma esiste poi la vita reale.
> un mio vicino ha lasciato la moglie con due bambini piccoli per una donna dopo 4 mesi di frequentazione assidua, e non e’ detto che se lo abbia fatto sia giusto…


Io un genitore che abbandona i figli per correre dietro ad una sottana qualunque lo manderei a lavorare nelle cave di Litio.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io un genitore che abbandona i figli per correre dietro ad una sottana qualunque lo manderei a lavorare nelle cave di Litio.


Ma non ha scritto che li ha abbandonati.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non ha scritto che li ha abbandonati.


se esci di casa, dove vivono la mamma e i figli lì abbandoni. 
poi si va avanti comunque, ma abbastanza dimmerda.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> se esci di casa, dove vivono la mamma e i figli lì abbandoni.
> poi si va avanti comunque, ma abbastanza dimmerda.


Si chiama abbandono del tetto coniugale non dei figli. I figli solitamente rimangono collocati con la mamma. Non capisco dove vedi l’abbandono.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ma lui ha le prove….noi no.


Evidentemente le prove che ha non lo convincono


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io un genitore che abbandona i figli per correre dietro ad una sottana qualunque lo manderei a lavorare nelle cave di Litio.


Sfondi una porta aperta la penso come te, soprattutto quando i figli sono piccoli ed in modo così irresponsabile e facendosi guidare dall ormone!


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta la penso come te, soprattutto quando i figli sono piccoli ed in modo così irresponsabile e facendosi guidare dall ormone!


Dipende. Se è stata solo una sbandata allora la penso anche io così. Ma se lui sta tutt’ora con la sua nuova compagna, e non è stata solo una parentesi, allora in quel caso cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Rimanere solo per i figli e prendere in giro la moglie? Se è un buon padre ci sarà sempre per i suoi figli.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende. Se è stata solo una sbandata allora la penso anche io così. Ma se lui sta tutt’ora con la sua nuova compagna, e non è stata solo una parentesi, allora in quel caso cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Rimanere solo per i figli e prendere in giro la moglie? Se è un buon padre ci sarà sempre per i suoi figli.


Sono insieme da un paio di mesi, non so se è una sbandata, lo dirà il tempo. Non dico che avrebbero dovuto restare insieme per i figli ma semplicemente che non te ne vai di casa dopo che conosci una da 4 mesi con tre figli sotto i 5 anni!! I bambini ti assicuro che ne stanno soffrendo anche perché non erano una coppia che litigava o gridava erano tranquilli. E la moglie è caduta dal pero non c’era una crisi o qualcosa che facesse presagire tutto questo.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta la penso come te, soprattutto quando i figli sono piccoli ed in modo così irresponsabile e facendosi guidare dall ormone!


e allora….sfondiamo….



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono insieme da un paio di mesi, non so se è una sbandata, lo dirà il tempo. Non dico che avrebbero dovuto restare insieme per i figli ma semplicemente che non te ne vai di casa dopo che conosci una da 4 mesi con tre figli sotto i 5 anni!! I bambini ti assicuro che ne stanno soffrendo anche perché non erano una coppia che litigava o gridava erano tranquilli. E la moglie è caduta dal pero non c’era una crisi o qualcosa che facesse presagire tutto questo.


le mogli non sanno mai un casso di queste presunte crisi…



omicron ha detto:


> Evidentemente le prove che ha non lo convincono


E difatti sta cercando di convincere noi, cosi una volta convinti, potremo convincere anche lui.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Gennaio 2023)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e allora….sfondiamo….


Mi prendi sempre alla lettera


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono insieme da un paio di mesi, non so se è una sbandata, lo dirà il tempo. Non dico che avrebbero dovuto restare insieme per i figli ma semplicemente che non te ne vai di casa dopo che conosci una da 4 mesi con tre figli sotto i 5 anni!! I bambini ti assicuro che ne stanno soffrendo anche perché non erano una coppia che litigava o gridava erano tranquilli. E la moglie è caduta dal pero non c’era una crisi o qualcosa che facesse presagire tutto questo.


Allora sarà rimasto affascinato da quest’altra donna. Solo il tempo dirà se sarà amore o se era solo la “novità”.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> le mogli non sanno mai un casso di queste presunte crisi…


Difatti in questo caso non c’era ha detto.


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si perde la testa da ragazzini, non da adulti perché se la di perde si rischiano cantonate… come puoi pensare di vivere con una persona che conosci da pochi giorni e di cui non sai nulla …anche io ho perso la testa ma esiste poi la vita reale.
> un mio vicino ha lasciato la moglie con due bambini piccoli per una donna dopo 4 mesi di frequentazione assidua, e non e’ detto che se lo abbia fatto sia giusto…


Sono d’accordo


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè mi dai l'idea di uno che si vuol far coccolare


Si…. Ho bisogno di tante coccole


----------



## Divì (8 Gennaio 2023)

Ciao Alberto (e ciao a tutti).
Ho seguito la tua vicenda e mi sento, per la mia personale esperienza, di tentare un umile contributo.
Sono arrivata a questo forum nel novembre 2013, ad agosto avevo scoperto la relazione di mio marito. 
In realtà il termine *scoperta* non è proprio corretto perché fa pensare ad un evento che svela istantaneamente qualcosa che prima era sapientemente nascosto. Una specie di Velo di Maja che cade improvvisamente.
Non è così. Non si può nemmeno dire che ci sia una verità che vede la luce. Diciamo che ho impiegato molti mesi ad uscire dalla dissonanza cognitiva, che coglie tutte le persone che subiscono un tradimento o un trauma imprevisto. E ho utilizzato questo forum durante questi mesi perché - avendo deciso di provare a perdonare e a ricostruire - non volevo parlare del tradimento con altri (né amici né famiglia) per non rischiare di metterlo in cattiva luce con nessuno. Ne parlavo qui e con lui.
Poi mi sono resa conto che lui aveva bisogno di sostegno psicologico, ed è andato in terapia. La mia convinzione (di persona che aveva già fatto anni indietro un percorso psicanalitico) era che con la terapia avrebbe capito che cosa voleva davvero, foss'anche iniziare una nuova vita con la sua amante. Ero disposta a lasciarlo andare, se avesse deciso di farlo, ma non è successo. Dopo due o tre mesi, liberatosi da quella che per lui era una ossessione, ha sospeso la terapia. E abbiamo iniziato quella di coppia. Sono bastate due sedute per capire che non era una buona idea. L'ha capito subito anche il terapeuta, uomo intelligente e sensibile, che mi ha invitato - prima di andare eventualmente avanti - a fare sedute individuali.
Ci sono andata per due anni.
La cosa più importante che è successa è che ho smesso di cercare la verità. La verità semplicemente non esiste. Al limite esiste la propria narrazione della verità, e io percepivo sempre una dissonanza logica tra quello che mi raccontava lui (rispondendo al fuoco di fila delle mie domande) e quello che *avrei fatto io al suo posto*. Nel 2017 eravamo lontanissimi l'uno dall'altra. Ancora la mia verità non l'avevo trovata. Nel frattempo avevo provato a frequentare un altro uomo, senza trovarne il senso, e mio marito ha avuto seri problemi di salute che mi hanno costretta a sospendere ogni giudizio sul nostro matrimonio.
Intanto ovviamente abbiamo vissuto, circondati dall'affetto di amici e famiglia, che magari non comprendevano bene certi miei eccessi, del tutto simili a quelli che racconti tu. Ma io non ero sola, a parte il forum c'era lui, il mio terapeuta, che mi ha accompagnato nella strada che avevo da fare, aiutandomi a ritrovare l'autostima distrutta e a valutare razionalmente la situazione, agendo passioni che mi dessero soddisfazione. Mio marito si è ripreso dopo aver attraversato un periodo di depressione durante la pandemia. 
E dopo la pandemia ho trovato la mia verità. Mi sono raccontata la storia in un modo che potessi capirla, con parole mie ed emozioni mie, anche se lui ancora dice che mi sbaglio 
La mia verità è che non sono stata amata come ho amato. E - come dico sempre - l'amore è come il coraggio, uno non se lo può dare. Non so se si possa chiamare perdono, non credo. Io penso che se perdi la testa come è capitato a lui è perché non ami abbastanza tua moglie, più probabilmente non l'hai amata mai. E questo non lo posso perdonare, più del tradimento. 
Ciononostante, stiamo bene insieme, e viviamo una vita serena, piena di interessi e di affetti.
Se ti posso dare un consiglio, Alberto, fai qualcosa per te e anche per voi, e cerca la tua verità, magari non soltanto qui.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Alberto (8 Gennaio 2023)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto (e ciao a tutti).
> Ho seguito la tua vicenda e mi sento, per la mia personale esperienza, di tentare un umile contributo.
> Sono arrivata a questo forum nel novembre 2013, ad agosto avevo scoperto la relazione di mio marito.
> In realtà il termine *scoperta* non è proprio corretto perché fa pensare ad un evento che svela istantaneamente qualcosa che prima era sapientemente nascosto. Una specie di Velo di Maja che cade improvvisamente.
> ...


Grazie Divi del tuo racconto. Fa riflettere. Sopratutto mi fa pensare che devi amare molto tuo marito per apportare tutto per così tanti anni. Non è da tutti. Io mi sento già quasi al “limite”’dopo 6 mesi….. penso proprio che non sopporterei tutto quel tempo…. Penso che se la mia testa non si “regolarizzi” in poco tempo (che so… tipo altri 6 mesi massimo) sarò costretto a lasciarla… non voglio vivere gli anni con questo stato d’ animo. Naturalmente come già scritto a breve potrei provare anche con L’ aiuto di uno psicologo.


----------



## Divì (8 Gennaio 2023)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Divi del tuo racconto. Fa riflettere. Sopratutto mi fa pensare che devi amare molto tuo marito per apportare tutto per così tanti anni. Non è da tutti. Io mi sento già quasi al “limite”’dopo 6 mesi….. penso proprio che non sopporterei tutto quel tempo…. Penso che se la mia testa non si “regolarizzi” in poco tempo (che so… tipo altri 6 mesi massimo) sarò costretto a lasciarla… non voglio vivere gli anni con questo stato d’ animo. Naturalmente come già scirtto a breve potrei provare anche con L’ aiuto di uno psicologo.


Il tempo è una variabile soggettiva. Io mi ero data un anno. Ovviamente era un pensiero assurdo. Pensavo del tutto arbitrariamente che tutto sarebbe andato a posto. Una cazzata piramidale. Niente va a posto, niente torna come prima, o addirittura secondo alcuni meglio di prima..... non è possibile, il principio di realtà lo impedisce. Non è nemmeno vero che si rinegozia il patto. Infatti nel 2017 ero decisa a separarmi, perché trovavo inaccettabile la *sua* verità: è stato un errore, non ero consapevole. A 50 anni! 
Pensa che l'unica cosa che non ho perso è la fiducia negli altri. E credo che sia merito mio.


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2023)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto (e ciao a tutti).
> Ho seguito la tua vicenda e mi sento, per la mia personale esperienza, di tentare un umile contributo.
> Sono arrivata a questo forum nel novembre 2013, ad agosto avevo scoperto la relazione di mio marito.
> In realtà il termine *scoperta* non è proprio corretto perché fa pensare ad un evento che svela istantaneamente qualcosa che prima era sapientemente nascosto. Una specie di Velo di Maja che cade improvvisamente.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (Lunedì alle 00:16)

Ciao Alberto, anch'io, dopo averti letto, ho deciso di dirti come la penso.
Il tempo di sei mesi non è nulla, purtroppo, per queste faccende, la verità è che ci vogliono anni per digerire il malloppo, questo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. Il fatto poi di avere sempre considerato tua moglie come una persona che mai e poi mai ti avrebbe potuto deludere così tanto, rende le cose più complicate. È come trovarti accanto una sconosciuta (se interpreto bene il tuo sentire).
Vorrei dirti che la rivedrai col tempo con gli occhi di prima, ma è altamente improbabile...come ha detto Divi nulla sarà come prima. Questo non vuol dire che non sarai mai più sereno/felice se resti con lei, ma questa "batosta" rimarrà in un angolo del tuo cuore, spesso silente, ma talvolta si farà sentire portandoti un velo di tristezza, di malinconia e anche rabbia se sei una persona particolarmente orgogliosa.
Ma si può fare


----------



## Jacaranda (Lunedì alle 00:48)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto (e ciao a tutti).
> Ho seguito la tua vicenda e mi sento, per la mia personale esperienza, di tentare un umile contributo.
> Sono arrivata a questo forum nel novembre 2013, ad agosto avevo scoperto la relazione di mio marito.
> In realtà il termine *scoperta* non è proprio corretto perché fa pensare ad un evento che svela istantaneamente qualcosa che prima era sapientemente nascosto. Una specie di Velo di Maja che cade improvvisamente.
> ...


Cara Divi’, e’ bello ritrovarti. 
il tuo concetto ineluttabile sul non amore di tuo marito lo condivido in parte. Secondo me tu ed io (scusa se mi permetto di fare questo confronto) abbiamo semplicemente ammantato i nostri compagni di una profondita’ che non hanno .. e forse l’abbiano sempre saputo, da subito. Credo si tratti della non capacita’ di amare come lo intendiamo noi che abbiamo un livello di “spessore” diverso. E il tema non e’ neppure relativo al tradimento in se, ma proprio all’essenza del loro modo di “prendersi cura”, cosi diverso dal nostro. . Non amano te/me, ma nemmeno nessun altro, neanche loro stessi, la mamma.. addirittura i figli…  oppure, diciamolo meglio, hanno un modo di amare diverso, molto piu’ superficiale. . 
Ho avuto bisogno della sua vicinanza tempo fa per un problema di salute e ho oggettivamente capito che io gli sarei stata vicino mille volte piu’ di quanto abbia fatto lui. E la cosa stupenda e’ che mi sono stupita nel non stupirmi.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 10:36)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cara Divi’, e’ bello ritrovarti.
> il tuo concetto ineluttabile sul non amore di tuo marito lo condivido in parte. Secondo me tu ed io (scusa se mi permetto di fare questo confronto) abbiamo semplicemente ammantato i nostri compagni di una profondita’ che non hanno .. e forse l’abbiano sempre saputo, da subito. Credo si tratti della non capacita’ di amare come lo intendiamo noi che abbiamo un livello di “spessore” diverso. E il tema non e’ neppure relativo al tradimento in se, ma proprio all’essenza del loro modo di “prendersi cura”, cosi diverso dal nostro. . Non amano te/me, ma nemmeno nessun altro, neanche loro stessi, la mamma.. addirittura i figli…  oppure, diciamolo meglio, hanno un modo di amare diverso, molto piu’ superficiale. .
> Ho avuto bisogno della sua vicinanza tempo fa per un problema di salute e ho oggettivamente capito che io gli sarei stata vicino mille volte piu’ di quanto abbia fatto lui. E la cosa stupenda e’ che mi sono stupita nel non stupirmi.


Ognuna/o si trova nella situazione in cui si trova per età propria, età dei figli, prospettive economiche e di salute.
Io non sarei mai stata con un uomo che avevo scoperto diverso.
Anche se, a distanza di anni, non è il peggio di ciò che c’è in circolazione; ma questo è grave per chi c’è in circolazione!
È che, *per me,* non è questione di essere amata come desidero io o in pari misura o in modo simile (non ho mai avuto questa presunzione) né tantomeno quanto merito, perché il merito non ha purtroppo nulla a che vedere con l’essere amati, ma sapere chi ho a fianco. E se quella persona si è rivelata diversa da come si è mostrata a me e con la quale ho avuto un rapporto per quella immagine, non è una persona che voglio. È una cosa semplice.
Ho introdotto io nel forum il concetto di dissonanza cognitiva tra l'immagine del partner come era prima e l’immagine dopo, sono spesso due immagini che si possono per una parte sovrapporre e una parte no. Bisogna vedere quanto è grande la dissonanza. E se la nuova immagine (ovviamente uso il termine immagine per semplicità di utilizzo, so bene che si tratta di una realtà complessa) non corrisponde a quella di chi potrei mai amare, non è questione di dover digerire il boccone amaro. Non lo mangio. Io le cavallette non le voglio mangiare. Non dubito che le potrei digerire. In altre parti del mondo le mangiano, ma io no.
Poi può essere che, sotto sotto, una possa aver considerato di vivere con un playboy (uso un termine desueto, ma significativo) e magari era anche mortificata che il proprio partner non fosse uno di quegli uomini affascinanti che conquistano ogni donna. Scoprire invece  di essere la prescelta, di essere quella che trionfa sulla concorrenza può essere perfino esaltante, anche se, per la “sottovalutazione” dell’uomo, sorprendente. Ci sono esempi di uomini famosi che hanno avuto moltissime avventure e poi una moglie rispettata. Ma io non ho mai voluto essere la prescelta, non vivo la competizione con le altre donne, non me ne frega nulla di essere il punto di riferimento di chi sfarfalleggia, ma poi torna da me. Ma sfarfalleggi pure! A me che mi frega dove vuole tornare a trovare sicurezza?!
La mamma la faccio con i miei figli. Intendo come ruolo affettivo.
Se sei un “seduttore” che vorrebbe essere Alain Delon dei poveri (per farmi capire anche da Etta) non mi piaci. Ti trovo proprio un poveretto. Tu sarai compiaciuto, ma io penso che sia un poveretto pure Alain Delon, anche se lui era talmente bello che non doveva altro che guardarla una donna, non collezionava donne per far finta di essere Alain Delon. Non sarei stata la Mireille Darc dolce a rendergli facile la vita.
Quindi non ho risolto la dissonanza cognitiva, ho capito che in lui c’era pure un Alain Delon dei poveri e non mi piace. Non mi piacciono neppure gli occhi blu.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 11:18)

Etta ha detto:


> Si chiama abbandono del tetto coniugale non dei figli. I figli solitamente rimangono collocati con la mamma. Non capisco dove vedi l’abbandono.


Devi avere davvero una ridotta consapevolezza della tua genitorialita‘.
Ma nulla mi stupisce oramai della tua gestione materna, visti i precedenti.
Andarsene da casa, cioè non seguire i figli tutti i giorni delle settimana e’ abbandonare.
Avere un figlio a casa propria un week end si ed uno no e tutti i mercoledì sera come spesso sancisce un giudice nei casi di divorzio, non è seguire o crescere un figlio nella propria quotidianità.
Quotidianita‘ a cui, con non pochi problemi e rinunce deve sopperire il genitore affidatario che spesso è la mamma.
Poi qualcuno dice che si può comunque essere buoni genitori da separarti.
E’ questo comunque che stona.
I figli non hanno chiesto di nascere sono stati voluti, pertanto la loro crescita con tutti i doveri del caso spazzano via tutte le altre simil priorità tipiche di chi nel nome dell’amore vero che non aveva mai conosciuto insegue la sottana di turno.
Non sei obbligato a figliare. 
Se lo fai, li cresci in una famiglia sana e qualunque genitore savio, fa un passo indietro con la propria coppia mettendo davanti i bisogni della famiglia. 
Poi c’è chi tromba con l’amante in camera con la figlia,o lascia la figlia a pseudo sconosciuti mentre va a farsi dare una ripassatina, ma il mondo è bello perché vario.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 11:21)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devi avere davvero una ridotta consapevolezza della tua genitorialita‘.
> Ma nulla mi stupisce oramai della tua gestione materna, visti i precedenti.
> Andarsene da casa, cioè non seguire i figli tutti i giorni delle settimana e’ abbandonare.
> Avere un figlio a casa propria un week end si ed uno no e tutti i mercoledì sera come spesso sancisce un giudice nei casi di divorzio, non è seguire o crescere un figlio nella propria quotidianità.
> ...


Sostanzialmente d’accordo con te.
Però in nome della responsabilità non bisognerebbe neppure avere altre relazioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 11:26)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente d’accordo con te.
> Però in nome della responsabilità non bisognerebbe neppure avere altre relazioni.


Vero. Non bisognerebbe. Ma se si fa, oramai è fatta. Ed ognuno ci mette una toppa come può. Nel mio caso la nostra priorità resta la nostra famiglia unita. Ove per unita intendo anche allo stesso numero civico e interno.


----------



## Marjanna (Lunedì alle 12:49)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente d’accordo con te.
> Però in nome della responsabilità non bisognerebbe neppure avere altre relazioni.


Più che altro la responsabilità viene scaricata nel tradito, dato che è lui che in caso scopre, e si becca tutte le conseguenze della scoperta.
Anche nel caso di Alberto, visto che siamo nel suo topic, dove c’è stata questa confessione, è chiaro che la moglie vuole stare con lui.
Io una distorsione la vedo anche in queste pagine, dalla moglie che andava in cerca del superpisellone, a varie battute dove uno psicologo dovrebbe riavvitare teste, mettere dritte cose storte, lucrificare qualche valvola, e poi questo exploit sulla big family e applaudiamo tutti in coro. 
Piuttosto grottesco.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 12:56)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro la responsabilità viene scaricata nel tradito, dato che è lui che in caso scopre, e si becca tutte le conseguenze della scoperta.
> Anche nel caso di Alberto, visto che siamo nel suo topic, dove c’è stata questa confessione, è chiaro che la moglie vuole stare con lui.
> Io una distorsione la vedo anche in queste pagine, dalla moglie che andava in cerca del superpisellone, a varie battute dove uno psicologo dovrebbe riavvitare teste, mettere dritte cose storte, lucrificare qualche valvola, e poi questo exploit sulla big family e applaudiamo tutti in coro.
> Piuttosto grottesco.


La responsabilità è un peso e un potere. Sta a noi viverlo in un modo o in un altro.
In queste pagine, come sempre, viene fuori di tutto, soprattutto vengono fuori paure o aspirazioni di chi scrive.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 12:59)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità è un peso e un potere. Sta a noi viverlo in un modo o in un altro.
> In queste pagine, come sempre, viene fuori di tutto, soprattutto vengono fuori paure o aspirazioni di chi scrive.


È altrettanto vero che l’affidamento dei figli viene fatto pensando quale sia il bene dei figli. Quindi se un coniuge cornifica e corre dietro alla sottana altrui, il giudice, valutando quel che può valutare affida i figli all’altro. Generalmente.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 13:12)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devi avere davvero una ridotta consapevolezza della tua genitorialita‘.
> Ma nulla mi stupisce oramai della tua gestione materna, visti i precedenti.
> Andarsene da casa, cioè non seguire i figli tutti i giorni delle settimana e’ abbandonare.
> Avere un figlio a casa propria un week end si ed uno no e tutti i mercoledì sera come spesso sancisce un giudice nei casi di divorzio, non è seguire o crescere un figlio nella propria quotidianità.
> ...


Secondo te due persone quando si sposano, o prima di mettere su famiglia, possono sapere come andranno le cose? Logico che si spera sia per sempre, ma se si scoprono non andare più d’accordo e vogliono rifarsi altre vite, devono rimanere insieme solo per i figli? Ma non esiste dai.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 13:15)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo te due persone quando si sposano, o prima di mettere su famiglia, possono sapere come andranno le cose? Logico che si spera sia per sempre, ma se si scoprono non andare più d’accordo e vogliono rifarsi altre vite, devono rimanere insieme solo per i figli? Ma non esiste dai.


Proprio perché non lo sanno, quando accadranno, rimoduleranno le loro priorità se sani di mente.
Non si sta insieme per i figli, ma per la famiglia, cosa ben diversa.
Rifarsi una vita a scapito di uno o più ragazzi che si trovano con genitori a metà perche han deciso di rifarsi una vita.

Non solo secondo me da quanto leggo.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 13:25)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Proprio perché non lo sanno, quando accadranno, rimoduleranno le loro priorità se sani di mente.
> Non si sta insieme per i figli, ma per la famiglia, cosa ben diversa.
> Rifarsi una vita a scapito di uno o più ragazzi che si trovano con genitori a metà perche han deciso di rifarsi una vita.
> 
> Non solo secondo me da quanto leggo.


Perdonami ma non sono d’accordo. I figli poi diventano grandi e si fanno la loro vita. E noi dobbiamo rimanere imprigionati in una casa e relazione che non sentiamo più nostre? Dico per dire noi genitori in generale.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 13:31)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È altrettanto vero che l’affidamento dei figli viene fatto pensando quale sia il bene dei figli. Quindi se un coniuge cornifica e corre dietro alla sottana altrui, il giudice, valutando quel che può valutare affida i figli all’altro. Generalmente.


Se ci si rivolge a un giudice. Ma è difficile che, chi corre dietro a sottane o pantaloni, voglia farsi carico totalmente della gestione dei figli, senza tempo per coltivare il proprio hobby.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 13:57)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si rivolge a un giudice. Ma è difficile che, chi corre dietro a sottane o pantaloni, voglia farsi carico totalmente della gestione dei figli, senza tempo per coltivare il proprio hobby.


Ecco.. questo fatico a comprenderlo. Nessuna sottana vale un figlio.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 13:59)

Etta ha detto:


> Perdonami ma non sono d’accordo. I figli poi diventano grandi e si fanno la loro vita. E noi dobbiamo rimanere imprigionati in una casa e relazione che non sentiamo più nostre? Dico per dire noi genitori in generale.


Quando diventeranno grandi ci si penserà. io invece non parlo in generale, parlo di me e te.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 14:05)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si rivolge a un giudice. Ma è difficile che, chi corre dietro a sottane o pantaloni, voglia farsi carico totalmente della gestione dei figli, senza tempo per coltivare il proprio hobby.


È proprio così… una mia vicina, (il mio condomino è molto attivo ) ha lasciato marito e figli dopo tanti anni che vivevano separati in casa per correre dietro ad un “pantalone” senza preoccuparsi dei figli che ora vivono con il papà, tre splendidi ragazzi.


----------



## omicron (Lunedì alle 14:07)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco.. questo fatico a comprenderlo. Nessuna sottana vale un figlio.


Ma mica lo fanno per la sottana
Ma per egoismo
Loro si sentono di valere di più di tutti, più dei figli, quindi i loro bisogni vengono prima


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 14:14)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando diventeranno grandi ci si penserà. io invece non parlo in generale, parlo di me e te.


Quindi rimarresti intrappolato in una casa fino a che i figli non saranno grandi? Che poi te parli così perché comunque con tua moglie va tutto bene. Prova a pensare quando non è più così invece.


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 14:15)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cara Divi’, e’ bello ritrovarti.
> il tuo concetto ineluttabile sul non amore di tuo marito lo condivido in parte. Secondo me tu ed io (scusa se mi permetto di fare questo confronto) abbiamo semplicemente ammantato i nostri compagni di una profondita’ che non hanno .. e forse l’abbiano sempre saputo, da subito. Credo si tratti della non capacita’ di amare come lo intendiamo noi che abbiamo un livello di “spessore” diverso. E il tema non e’ neppure relativo al tradimento in se, ma proprio all’essenza del loro modo di “prendersi cura”, cosi diverso dal nostro. . Non amano te/me, ma nemmeno nessun altro, neanche loro stessi, la mamma.. addirittura i figli…  oppure, diciamolo meglio, hanno un modo di amare diverso, molto piu’ superficiale. .
> Ho avuto bisogno della sua vicinanza tempo fa per un problema di salute e ho oggettivamente capito che io gli sarei stata vicino mille volte piu’ di quanto abbia fatto lui. E la cosa stupenda e’ che mi sono stupita del non stupirmi.


Ciao cara Jacaranda .
L'ineluttabilità mi viene dal fatto che - come mi insegna @Brunetta - io non posso conoscere i sentimenti e le emozioni di mio marito, non posso conoscere la sua verità se non in base alla narrazione che lui ne fa o ai suoi comportamenti. Quindi alla fine ciò che conta è ciò che provo io.
Devo dire che, passato lo sbigottimento, e la rabbia (eh sì quella c'è stata, e anche abbondante) non ho trovato un uomo diverso da quello che avevo sposato. Non ho di fatto mai risolto la dissonanza cognitiva, ho semplicemente accettato che la mia narrazione di lui, di noi, di me, era da rivedere. 
Credo che - nel momento in cui decidi di *stare *e di recuperare il rapporto, per i motivi più disparati - ad un certo punto devi trovare *tu *delle buone ragioni per farlo, e più passa il tempo più diventa prioritario che queste ragioni siano valide. Ai miei occhi, tenere insieme la famiglia non è un motivo sufficiente, essendomi io già separata una volta.

Invece, riconoscere i miei sentimenti (e accettarli) mi fa stare bene e - come dire - mi conferma che ogni centesimo speso per la terapia è stato speso bene


----------



## Marjanna (Lunedì alle 14:15)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità è un peso e un potere. Sta a noi viverlo in un modo o in un altro.
> In queste pagine, come sempre, viene fuori di tutto, soprattutto vengono fuori paure o aspirazioni di chi scrive.


Sarà...
Alcune cose che ha scritto Alberto anche a me hanno trasmesso un clima pesante. Avere qualcuno che ti sveglia ogni notte piangendo, o che ti sta appresso in ogni cosa che fai in casa, però è conseguenza anche del tradimento. E’ chiaro che questa non è la nuova coppia, o la coppia ritrovata. E’ un valico. E ci sta anche il provare a dire "non rimanete fermi lì, è un valico, non fermatevi, non siete ancora arrivati".
Però leggendo alcuni commenti, a forza di dai e dai, mi viene il dubbio che ci sia, almeno in parte, fastidio se messi di fronte a cosa può comportare un tradimento.
Affiancare alcune immagini risulta retorico.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 14:16)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma mica lo fanno per la sottana
> Ma per egoismo
> Loro si sentono di valere di più di tutti, più dei figli, quindi i loro bisogni vengono prima


Non è esatto nemmeno questo. Un buon genitore lo è a prescindere. Ci sono fior di genitori che abitano con i figli ma sono comunque assenti.


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 14:17)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro la responsabilità viene scaricata nel tradito, dato che è lui che in caso scopre, e si becca tutte le conseguenze della scoperta.
> Anche nel caso di Alberto, visto che siamo nel suo topic, dove c’è stata questa confessione, è chiaro che la moglie vuole stare con lui.
> Io una distorsione la vedo anche in queste pagine, dalla moglie che andava in cerca del superpisellone, a varie battute dove uno psicologo dovrebbe riavvitare teste, mettere dritte cose storte, lucrificare qualche valvola, e poi questo exploit sulla big family e applaudiamo tutti in coro.
> Piuttosto grottesco.


Condivido ogni parola


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 14:19)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi rimarresti intrappolato in una casa fino a che i figli non saranno grandi? Che poi te parli così perché comunque con tua moglie va tutto bene. Prova a pensare quando non è più così invece.


Quando non sarà più così come accaduto in passato, penserò a chi, ne soffrirà di più nel caso decidessimo, come coppia, di lasciarci. Ho attraversato anche io le mie crisi, andandomene anche da casa in passato e non certo per l’amante di turno visto che nemmeno l’avevo. Poi a mente lucida ho valutato chi a causa di questa mia scelta del tutto discrezionale avrebbe rinunciato a di più. E non usciva il mio nome.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 14:22)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando non sarà più così come accaduto in passato, penserò a chi, ne soffrirà di più nel caso decidessimo, come coppia, di lasciarci. Ho attraversato anche io le mie crisi, andandomene anche da casa in passato e non certo per l’amante di turno visto che nemmeno l’avevo. Poi a mente lucida ho valutato chi a causa di questa mia scelta del tutto discrezionale avrebbe rinunciato a di più. E non usciva il mio nome.


A parte che io un uomo che rimane a casa con me, solo per i figli, sarei la prima a non volerlo più. Cosa che secondo me voleva fare pure il mio ex.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 14:23)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> È proprio così… una mia vicina, (il mio condomino è molto attivo ) ha lasciato marito e figli dopo tanti anni che vivevano separati in casa per correre dietro ad un “pantalone” senza preoccuparsi dei figli che ora vivono con il papà, tre splendidi ragazzi.


Questo  perché non sono questioni d’amore, se così si vuol dire, ma di cervelli malfunzionanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 14:29)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è esatto nemmeno questo. Un buon genitore lo è a prescindere. Ci sono fior di genitori che abitano con i figli ma sono comunque assenti.


Mi fai vedere come sono “comunque” presenti? Parliamo di cose concrete. 

Ti posso portare l’esempio di uno dei miei fratelli, divorziato, che peraltro è identico al caso del mio ex capo. Oh, stesse situazioni paro paro legate ai figli.
Lui ha il figlio in affidamento tutti i mercoledì sera ed un fine settimana si ed uno no.
Gli altri giorni il figlio non lo vede, non lo porta a scuola, non lo va a prendere, non lo segue nei compiti, non sta con lui, il giudice ha deciso così. 
Ora se si sta a guardare il ciò che fa secondo la legge è un bravissimo genitore.
Non si dice però che avendo un figlio assegnato come fosse una eccezione temporale, la routine della sua crescita viene gestita e impostata dalla madre.
Difatti:
il mercoledì lo porta al mec.
il week end si lo porta a sciare o a divertirsi altrove quando non c’è neve.
Ma questa non è la vita normale di tutti i giorni, fatta di scuola, interrogazioni, sport, lavatrici, compiti, pulizie della casa e delle camere, stiro, cucinare, catechismi vari.
Facile fare l’ottimo genitore per gestire un figlio solo facendolo divertire.
Cosi son capaci tutti.
Ma si fanno disastri.
E così succede che da due anni sto ragazzo deve fare delle sedute con uno psicopedagogo perché avendo perso il riferimento paterno (visto che lo vede solo a tempo e non per il tempo utile a diventare grande), si sveglia la notte in preda a crisi di panico, non rispetta più la madre che viene vista come la sguattera di casa, ha difficoltà di socializzazione. 
Quindi, si ritengo che quando una coppia va in crisi come coppia si debba valutare se la crisi abbraccia anche la famiglia. 
E se la risposta è no, si tutela prima la seconda.


----------



## Mir (Lunedì alle 14:39)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo valuta in caso di bisogno ma non sente di averne bisogno
> È cambiare il succo al fatto che non ci vuole andare
> Così come il fatto che lui abbia sicurezze granitiche e niente lo smuova, se gli proponi una visione diversa o offende o dice che uno non è attento
> E resta lì





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devi avere davvero una ridotta consapevolezza della tua genitorialita‘.
> Ma nulla mi stupisce oramai della tua gestione materna, visti i precedenti.
> Andarsene da casa, cioè non seguire i figli tutti i giorni delle settimana e’ abbandonare.
> Avere un figlio a casa propria un week end si ed uno no e tutti i mercoledì sera come spesso sancisce un giudice nei casi di divorzio, non è seguire o crescere un figlio nella propria quotidianità.
> ...


Concordo al mille x mille.
Ma permettimi una domanda.
Se io mi trombo l'amante e mia moglie mi becca e non riuscendo a sopportare il trauma  mi caccia di casa e di conseguenza i figli non hanno più due genitori conviventi e quindi una famiglia, di chi è la colpa?
Per favore non rispondere mia perché mi son fatto beccare....


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 14:42)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi fai vedere come sono “comunque” presenti? Parliamo di cose concrete.
> 
> Ti posso portare l’esempio di uno dei miei fratelli, divorziato, che peraltro è identico al caso del mio ex capo. Oh, stesse situazioni paro paro legate ai figli.
> Lui ha il figlio in affidamento tutti i mercoledì sera ed un fine settimana si ed uno no.
> ...


Quello che scrivi e’ così per la maggior parte dei figli di genitori separati, purtroppo e si perde tanto della crescita dei figli, io ne morirei, non si vive la loro quotidianità, la loro crescita che sia il brutto voto a scuola, il primo amore o le liti per chi deve apparecchiare la tavola, ma si ha una vita “falsata” 
I figli vanno tutelati sempre e comunque, sono il nostro bene più grande.
Oggi ho lacrima facile perche uno dei miei figli è tornato a casa sua e chissà quando lo rivedrò 🥲


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 14:50)

Mir ha detto:


> Concordo al mille x mille.
> Ma permettimi una domanda.
> Se io mi trombo l'amante e mia moglie mi becca e non riuscendo a sopportare il trauma  mi caccia di casa e di conseguenza i figli non hanno più due genitori conviventi e quindi una famiglia, di chi è la colpa?
> Per favore non rispondere mia perché mi son fatto beccare....


Questo è ovvio, naturale sia colpa tua se ti fai beccare. Se sei coglione mica è colpa di tua moglie o di tuo figlio non ti pare? Tuttavia tu e tua moglie dovreste avere la capacita di scindere cosa è bene per voi da cosa è bene per i vs figli. 
Se non avete questa capacità almeno di valutare la cosa, siete coglioni entrambi, quindi non solo tu.
Ma, come spero tu abbia capito, io non sto parlando di colpe che nell’economia della mia vita valgono come il due di picche quando la briscola e‘ fiori, bensì di cose molto concrete che riguardano la vita dei figli di separati.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 14:51)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi e’ così per la maggior parte dei figli di genitori separati, purtroppo e si perde tanto della crescita dei figli, io ne morirei, non si vive la loro quotidianità, la loro crescita che sia il brutto voto a scuola, il primo amore o le liti per chi deve apparecchiare la tavola, ma si ha una vita “falsata”
> I figli vanno tutelati sempre e comunque, sono il nostro bene più grande.
> Oggi ho lacrima facile perche uno dei miei figli è tornato a casa sua e chissà quando lo rivedrò 🥲


Mio fratello non sa manco chi sono le sue maestre…però fa quello che gli e‘ stato assegnato di fare. Quindi è un bravo e presente genitore?


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 14:53)

Mir ha detto:


> Concordo al mille x mille.
> Ma permettimi una domanda.
> Se io mi trombo l'amante e mia moglie mi becca e non riuscendo a sopportare il trauma  mi caccia di casa e di conseguenza i figli non hanno più due genitori conviventi e quindi una famiglia, di chi è la colpa?
> Per favore non rispondere mia perché mi son fatto beccare....


Il senso di responsabilità non si acquisisce di botto.


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 14:59)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi fai vedere come sono “comunque” presenti? Parliamo di cose concrete.
> 
> Ti posso portare l’esempio di uno dei miei fratelli, divorziato, che peraltro è identico al caso del mio ex capo. Oh, stesse situazioni paro paro legate ai figli.
> Lui ha il figlio in affidamento tutti i mercoledì sera ed un fine settimana si ed uno no.
> ...


Mi sono separata a 33 anni, mio figlio ne aveva 4. Dopo il primo anno di caos organizzativo, abbiamo concordato l'affidamento congiunto, ho trovato casa a poche centinaia di metri da quella coniugale, e il figlio trascorreva una settimana da me e una da suo padre. 
Tutti i giorni mi occupavo di vestirlo, fargli fare colazione e accompagnarlo a scuola, anche quando era da suo padre (che usciva di casa sempre alle 7,30). E il padre lo andava a prendere ogni giorno alle 16, anche quando era da me. Entrambi abbiamo sempre lavorato, ovviamente. 
Non dico sia il top del top, ma ha funzionato. Mio figlio è stato sufficientemente sereno da credere nella famiglia e ha messo in piedi la propria, con due bellissimi nipotini per me  .


----------



## Mir (Lunedì alle 15:00)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo è ovvio, naturale sia colpa tua se ti fai beccare. Se sei coglione mica è colpa di tua moglie o di tuo figlio non ti pare? Tuttavia tu e tua moglie dovreste avere la capacita di scindere cosa è bene per voi da cosa è bene per i vs figli.
> Se non avete questa capacità almeno di valutare la cosa, siete coglioni entrambi, quindi non solo tu.
> Ma, come spero tu abbia capito, io non sto parlando di colpe che nell’economia della mia vita valgono come il due di picche quando la briscola e‘ fiori, bensì di cose molto concrete che riguardano la vita dei figli di separati.


Io invece penso che se una persona tradisce (nel vero senso del termine) assieme al partner tradisce anche l'intera famiglia perché non puoi riversare la colpa di un eventuale separazione al coniuge che non è stato capace di incassare il colpo.
Ma è un semplice punto di vista.....


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:03)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi sono separata a 33 anni, mio figlio ne aveva 4. Dopo il primo anno di caos organizzativo, abbiamo concordato l'affidamento congiunto, ho trovato casa a poche centinaia di metri da quella coniugale, e il figlio trascorreva una settimana da me e una da suo padre.
> Tutti i giorni mi occupavo di vestirlo, fargli fare colazione e accompagnarlo a scuola, anche quando era da suo padre (che usciva di casa sempre alle 7,30). E il padre lo andava a prendere ogni giorno alle 16, anche quando era da me. Entrambi abbiamo sempre lavorato, ovviamente.
> Non dico sia il top del top, ma ha funzionato. Mio figlio è stato sufficientemente sereno da credere nella famiglia e ha messo in piedi la propria, con due bellissimi nipotini per me  .


Figata questa cosa, quindi sei nonna?
Hai avuto però un ex marito che ha contribuito ha tenere in piedi almeno la serenità di suo figlio, giusto?
Come ben sai però non è per tutti, i miei due conoscenti (fratello ed ex capo ne sono lesempio).
Diciamo che serve intelligenza assai diffusa…


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 15:05)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Figata questa cosa, quindi sei nonna?
> Hai avuto però un ex marito che ha contribuito ha tenere in piedi almeno la serenità di suo figlio, giusto?
> Come ben sai però non è per tutti, i miei due conoscenti (fratello ed ex capo ne sono lesempio).
> Diciamo che serve intelligenza assai diffusa…


Ho un ex marito che è 'na favola, e un nonno splendido. Abbiamo fatto vacanze insieme per anni, con tutte le nonne e l'intera famiglia allargata.
Siamo stai fortunati ma anche bravi


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:07)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho un ex marito che è 'na favola, e un nonno splendido. Abbiamo fatto vacanze insieme per anni, con tutte le nonne e l'intera famiglia allargata.
> Siamo stai fortunati ma anche bravi


Non credo nella fortuna che per me non esiste.
Esiste invece la dedizione e la volontà affinché le cose vadano in un certo modo.


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 15:07)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non credo nella fortuna che per me non esiste.
> Esiste invece la dedizione e la volontà affinché le cose vadano in un certo modo.


Non mi volevo autoincensare, in realtà sono fierissima


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:08)

Divì ha detto:


> Non mi volevo autoincensare, in realtà sono fierissima


Lo so e si vede.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 15:10)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho un ex marito che è 'na favola, e un nonno splendido. Abbiamo fatto vacanze insieme per anni, con tutte le nonne e l'intera famiglia allargata.
> Siamo stai fortunati ma anche bravi


si chiama semplicemente intelligenza...bravi veramente


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 15:23)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mio fratello non sa manco chi sono le sue maestre…però fa quello che gli e‘ stato assegnato di fare. Quindi è un bravo e presente genitore?


E chissà quante altre cose non sa del figlio…
Fa quello che gli è stato detto, sempre troppo poco per un figlio, ma anche per un genitore… 
Per la legge è un bravo genitore, per il figlio magari ora lo è perché è il papà che lo fa divertire ma con il tempo chissà


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 15:27)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho un ex marito che è 'na favola, e un nonno splendido. Abbiamo fatto vacanze insieme per anni, con tutte le nonne e l'intera famiglia allargata.
> Siamo stai fortunati ma anche bravi


Siete stati bravi, non sarà stato semplice, ma siete l’esempio di due persone che hanno comunque messo davanti il bene del figlio a tutto il resto.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 15:28)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi fai vedere come sono “comunque” presenti? Parliamo di cose concrete.
> 
> Ti posso portare l’esempio di uno dei miei fratelli, divorziato, che peraltro è identico al caso del mio ex capo. Oh, stesse situazioni paro paro legate ai figli.
> Lui ha il figlio in affidamento tutti i mercoledì sera ed un fine settimana si ed uno no.
> ...


Ma ogni caso è a se. Io conosco anche famiglie dove il padre è sempre fuori casa ( e non per lavoro ) e non fa mia niente per i figli. Praticamente lu cresce solo la madre. Eppure vivono tutti insieme eh.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 15:29)

Mir ha detto:


> Se io mi trombo l'amante e mia moglie mi becca e non riuscendo a sopportare il trauma  mi caccia di casa


Farebbe più che bene.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:30)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ogni caso è a se. Io conosco anche famiglie dove il padre è sempre fuori casa ( e non per lavoro ) e non fa mia niente per i figli. Praticamente lu cresce solo la madre. Eppure vivono tutti insieme eh.


Felici e contenti!


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 15:32)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Felici e contenti!


Dipende. In molti casi no.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:51)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende. In molti casi no.


Non si può mai saperlo…


----------



## Foglia (Lunedì alle 16:17)

Posso portare anche la mia testimonianza, e posso garantire che non siamo certo partiti da una separazione serena. Mio figlio sta in tempi quasi uguali con me, e con suo padre. È vero: non ci ha a cena insieme, ma ha due genitori più o meno sereni, che vede o almeno sente tutti i giorni.  Non ritengo che siamo per lui meno  "famiglia " di molte altre situazioni, dove magari i genitori vivono sotto lo stesso tetto, l'atmosfera è pesante, e magari chi fa fare i compiti, porta allo sport, va ai colloqui ecc. ecc. è sempre solo uno dei due (situazione non così tanto rara, eh).  Abbandonare un figlio significa altro.  Può essere un corollario della separazione, come no. E soprattutto, in tutta franchezza, non comprendo le ragioni di chi sostiene di "tenere unita la famiglia PER I FIGLI". La famiglia la si tiene unita per se stessi, allo stesso modo per cui si tradisce per se stessi, si è fedeli per se stessi, si vuol bene ad altri  perché è un modo per far bene a sé, si fanno sacrifici perché chi ci ama stia bene con noi. Sono SCELTE, ma mi pare che non essere una buona coppia non equivale a non essere una buona coppia DI GENITORI.  Per dire, anche i tempi in cui il figlio sta con la mamma e vede il padre tre giorni al mese sono finiti da mo'. A patto che  (più spesso il padre, ma anche la madre) lo VOGLIA. E organizzi la propria vita per poterlo fare. Se poi invece vogliamo dire che i bambini stanno meglio con due genitori uniti nel rispetto.... embè, tante grazie! Ma non è certo la situazione di tutti quelli che stanno sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 16:27)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, anch'io, dopo averti letto, ho deciso di dirti come la penso.
> Il tempo di sei mesi non è nulla, purtroppo, per queste faccende, la verità è che ci vogliono anni per digerire il malloppo, questo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. Il fatto poi di avere sempre considerato tua moglie come una persona che mai e poi mai ti avrebbe potuto deludere così tanto, rende le cose più complicate. È come trovarti accanto una sconosciuta (se interpreto bene il tuo sentire).
> Vorrei dirti che la rivedrai col tempo con gli occhi di prima, ma è altamente improbabile...come ha detto Divi nulla sarà come prima. Questo non vuol dire che non sarai mai più sereno/felice se resti con lei, ma questa "batosta" rimarrà in un angolo del tuo cuore, spesso silente, ma talvolta si farà sentire portandoti un velo di tristezza, di malinconia e anche rabbia se sei una persona particolarmente orgogliosa.
> Ma si può fare


Diletta,
Non ne faccio un discorso di orgoglio (magari un pochino anche quello). Come dici te, questa cosa è stata inattesa, siamo sempre stati una bella coppia, invidiata da tutti, sempre arrivi con 1000 cose, weekend, viaggi, cene, ballo, intesa in casa su tutto a letto compreso e tanto altro ancora…..(non sto a citare tutto altrimenti mi danno del ripetitivo ma con te non avevo ancora dialogato).  Io vorrei restare con lei, con i miei figli, con la mia famiglia, questo mi dice il cuore ma poi ogni tanto me ne vado in down e sto male… anche se nell’ ultima settimana sono stato bene (per me è un record). Il mio timore è proprio quello che dici, cioè che questa cosa rimarrà in un angolo del cuore e ogni tanto si farà sentire e ci sarà un velo di tristezza… ecco…. Non voglio vivere così per il resto dei miei giorni.


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 16:29)

Alberto ha detto:


> Diletta,
> Non ne faccio un discorso di orgoglio (magari un pochino anche quello). Come dici te, questa cosa è stata inattesa, siamo sempre stati una bella coppia, invidiata da tutti, sempre arrivi con 1000 cose, weekend, viaggi, cene, ballo, intesa in casa su tutto a letto compreso e tanto altro ancora…..(non sto a citare tutto altrimenti mi danno del ripetitivo ma con te non avevo ancora dialogato).  Io vorrei restare con lei, con i miei figli, con la mia famiglia, questo mi dice il cuore ma poi ogni tanto me ne vado in down e sto male… anche se nell’ ultima settimana sono stato bene (per me è un record). Il mio timore è proprio quello che dici, cioè che questa cosa rimarrà in un angolo del cuore e ogni tanto si farà sentire e ci sarà un velo di tristezza… ecco…. Non voglio vivere così per il resto dei miei giorni.


Qual è l'alternativa?


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 16:32)

Alberto ha detto:


> Diletta,
> Non ne faccio un discorso di orgoglio (magari un pochino anche quello). Come dici te, questa cosa è stata inattesa, *siamo sempre stati una bella coppia, invidiata da tutti, sempre attivi con 1000 cose, weekend, viaggi, cene, ballo, intesa in casa su tutto a letto compreso *e tanto altro ancora…..(non sto a citare tutto altrimenti mi danno del ripetitivo ma con te non avevo ancora dialogato).  Io vorrei restare con lei, con i miei figli, con la mia famiglia, questo mi dice il cuore ma poi ogni tanto me ne vado in down e sto male… anche se nell’ ultima settimana sono stato bene (per me è un record). Il mio timore è proprio quello che dici, cioè che questa cosa rimarrà in un angolo del cuore e ogni tanto si farà sentire e ci sarà un velo di tristezza… ecco…. Non voglio vivere così per il resto dei miei giorni.


Il punto dolente è dover modificare questa immagine?


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 16:33)

Divì ha detto:


> Qual è l'alternativa?


Riuscire a capire se di questa cosa possa restare una cicatrice o una ferita che ogni tanto si riapre e torni L emorragia. Ma da quello che ho letto ci vuole tempo e forse anche L aiuto di uno psicologo


----------



## omicron (Lunedì alle 16:34)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto dolente è dover modificare questa immagine?


ma poi chi gliel'ha detto che li invidiassero?


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 16:35)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto dolente è dover modificare questa immagine?


Ma no Brunetta, era per far risaltare L’ intesa che avevamo. Ora per assurdo (come già detto più volte) il rapporto e’ anche migliorato, ma mi viene L’ ansia e sto male quando penso che lei ha avuto questa sbandata.


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 16:36)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi chi gliel'ha detto che li invidiassero?


La gente che ci circonda


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 16:36)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi chi gliel'ha detto che li invidiassero?


Certamente è una sua proiezione perché aveva realizzato ciò che per lui era invidiabile.
L'invidia però è talmente diffusa che davvero può essere suscitata solo da vedere persone tranquille.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 16:36)

Alberto ha detto:


> Riuscire a capire se di questa cosa possa restare una cicatrice o una ferita che ogni tanto si riapre e torni L emorragia. Ma da quello che ho letto ci vuole tempo e forse anche L aiuto di uno psicologo


Ma è così brutto per te fermarti a guardare il tuo matrimonio e non trovarti più con davanti una superficie liscia e perfetta ma un muro con qualche crepa non bellissima forse da vedere ma che lo rende unico e riconoscibile alla vostra coppia?


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 16:37)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma no Brunetta, era per far risaltare L’ intesa che avevamo. Ora per assurdo (come già detto più volte) il rapporto e’ anche migliorato, ma mi viene L’ ansia e sto male quando penso che lei ha avuto questa sbandata.


Te lo abbiamo già detto che, più che migliorato, a noi sembra intensificato, fino a diventare soffocante?


----------



## omicron (Lunedì alle 16:38)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è una sua proiezione perché aveva realizzato ciò che per lui era invidiabile.
> L'invidia però è talmente diffusa che davvero può essere suscitata solo da vedere persone tranquille.


quindi invidiano anche me?


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 16:40)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te lo abbiamo già detto che, più che migliorato, a noi sembra intensificato, fino a diventare soffocante?


Sembra Brunetta… sembra….lei mi dice spesso che si sente più amata, più cercata, più desiderata ed è contenta che stiamo più tempo insieme. È sempre stata una donna diretta e lo è ancora. Quando qualcosa gli ha dato (o da ancora) fastidio, lo dice apertamente.


----------



## spleen (Lunedì alle 16:43)

Divì ha detto:


> Nel 2017 eravamo lontanissimi l'uno dall'altra. Ancora la mia verità non l'avevo trovata. Nel frattempo avevo provato a frequentare un altro uomo, *senza trovarne il senso*


Ciao carissima.
Potresti spiegare meglio il neretto.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 16:44)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi invidiano anche me?


Può essere


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 16:45)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso portare anche la mia testimonianza, e posso garantire che non siamo certo partiti da una separazione serena. Mio figlio sta in tempi quasi uguali con me, e con suo padre. È vero: non ci ha a cena insieme, ma ha due genitori più o meno sereni, che vede o almeno sente tutti i giorni.  Non ritengo che siamo per lui meno  "famiglia " di molte altre situazioni, dove magari i genitori vivono sotto lo stesso tetto, l'atmosfera è pesante, e magari chi fa fare i compiti, porta allo sport, va ai colloqui ecc. ecc. è sempre solo uno dei due (situazione non così tanto rara, eh).  Abbandonare un figlio significa altro.  Può essere un corollario della separazione, come no. E soprattutto, in tutta franchezza, non comprendo le ragioni di chi sostiene di "tenere unita la famiglia PER I FIGLI". La famiglia la si tiene unita per se stessi, allo stesso modo per cui si tradisce per se stessi, si è fedeli per se stessi, si vuol bene ad altri  perché è un modo per far bene a sé, si fanno sacrifici perché chi ci ama stia bene con noi. Sono SCELTE, ma mi pare che non essere una buona coppia non equivale a non essere una buona coppia DI GENITORI.  Per dire, anche i tempi in cui il figlio sta con la mamma e vede il padre tre giorni al mese sono finiti da mo'. A patto che  (più spesso il padre, ma anche la madre) lo VOGLIA. E organizzi la propria vita per poterlo fare. Se poi invece vogliamo dire che i bambini stanno meglio con due genitori uniti nel rispetto.... embè, tante grazie! Ma non è certo la situazione di tutti quelli che stanno sotto lo stesso tetto.


Mai scritto là si debba tenere unita per i figli. 
Direi che un mercoledì notte e due week end al mese non siano poi tutta sta gran presenza no?


----------



## omicron (Lunedì alle 16:46)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere


questa me la segno


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 16:57)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma è così brutto per te fermarti a guardare il tuo matrimonio e non trovarti più con davanti una superficie liscia e perfetta ma un muro con qualche crepa non bellissima forse da vedere ma che lo rende unico e riconoscibile alla vostra coppia?


Circe
Qui non si tratta di qualche crepa, non si tratta di un litigio, qui di tratta di un tradimento e reputo che sia la cosa più brutta che può succedere in una coppia.


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 17:01)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao carissima.
> Potresti spiegare meglio il neretto.


Ci provo  

Ho iniziato a frequentare questa persona per caso, senza un vero coinvolgimento: più che altro era un dimostrare a me stessa che potevo piacere a qualcuno, a quasi 60 anni. Ma la relazione (assolutamente saltuaria, 4 o 5 appuntamenti in tutto nell'arco di 4 mesi) non è riuscita a decollare, non mi ha "preso", oltre ad avere la netta impressione che lui avesse anche altri "ganci".  Spiace dire che non era una persona davvero interessante per me. Che senso aveva, se non simulare un'oasi nel deserto? Inoltre avevo il grosso problema di essere in difficoltà a mentire. Una cosa che non ti fa stare bene davvero, che senso ha? Ho lasciato correre, diradato messaggi e telefonate, evitato incontri e poi sospeso del tutto, fino al ricovero di mio marito mesi dopo. Il fatto che nemmeno lui si sia stracciato le vesti dimostra che mi devo fidare del mio sentire.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 17:05)

Alberto ha detto:


> Circe
> Qui non si tratta di qualche crepa, non si tratta di un litigio, qui di tratta di un tradimento e reputo che sia la cosa più brutta che può succedere in una coppia.


È un tradimento che ti può permettere, se lo vuoi, di conoscere veramente tua moglie...fino ad adesso stavi con una persona che non conoscevi a fondo...da questa brutta situazione potresti trarne il vantaggio di poter dire (se la scelta ricade sul restare con lei) di averla scelta nuovamente conoscendola veramente...ci avevi mai pensato?


----------



## spleen (Lunedì alle 17:05)

Divì ha detto:


> Ci provo
> 
> Ho iniziato a frequentare questa persona per caso, senza un vero coinvolgimento: più che altro era un dimostrare a me stessa che potevo piacere a qualcuno, a quasi 60 anni. Ma la relazione (assolutamente saltuaria, 4 o 5 appuntamenti in tutto nell'arco di 4 mesi) non è riuscita a decollare, non mi ha "preso", oltre ad avere la netta impressione che lui avesse anche altri "ganci".  Spiace dire che non era una persona davvero interessante per me. Che senso aveva, se non simulare un'oasi nel deserto? Inoltre avevo il grosso problema di essere in difficoltà a mentire. Una cosa che non ti fa stare bene davvero, che senso ha? Ho lasciato correre, diradato messaggi e telefonate, evitato incontri e poi sospeso del tutto, fino al ricovero di mio marito mesi dopo. Il fatto che nemmeno lui si sia stracciato le vesti dimostra che mi devo fidare del mio sentire.


Ci sei riuscita credo, a spiegarti, del resto non avevo dubbi in proposito.
Non ti ha coinvolto abbastanza...


----------



## Divì (Lunedì alle 17:06)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sei riuscita credo, a spiegarti, del resto non avevo dubbi in proposito.
> Non ti ha coinvolto abbastanza...


Già. Tra lui e mio marito vinceva sempre mio marito quanto a coinvolgimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (Lunedì alle 17:15)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sembra Brunetta… sembra….lei mi dice spesso che si sente più amata, più cercata, più desiderata ed è contenta che stiamo più tempo insieme. È sempre stata una donna diretta e lo è ancora. Quando qualcosa gli ha dato (o da ancora) fastidio, lo dice apertamente.


Leggendoti svisceri dolore, rabbia, sfinimento poi con lei sei il contrario? 
Perché?


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 17:29)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendoti svisceri dolore, rabbia, sfinimento poi con lei sei il contrario?
> Perché?


Ginevra 
Sono da studiare 
Scherzi a parte, lei mi sente più vicino. Non sono uno psicologo ma penso che quello che è successo ha scaturito una possibilità di perdita della persona amata, probabilmente il tutto unito alle mie mancanze (non che mi comportavo male ma in alcuni tratti un po’ assente), ha un po’ modificato il mio “essere”. Preciso che non mi sforzo, non lo faccio appositivsmente ma mi viene naturale. Non ho più voglia di giocare alla PlayStation ma di stare con lei, qualcuno dice che al suo posto si sentirebbe soffocare ma ti garantisco che quando non gli ho tenuto compagnia mi cercava, mi chiamava e mi diceva che mi voleva con lei….
Naturalmente come già detto altre volte non è sempre così…ma alterno queste fasi a momenti di down, dove inizio a fargli delle domande, gli faccio battutine e frecciatine fino a stremarla.


----------



## Nocciola (Lunedì alle 17:31)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ginevra
> Sono da studiare
> Scherzi a parte, lei mi sente più vicino. Non sono uno psicologo ma penso che quello che è successo ha scaturito una possibilità di perdita della persona amata, probabilmente il tutto unito alle mie mancanze (non che mi comportavo male ma in alcuni tratti un po’ assente), ha un po’ modificato il mio “essere”. Preciso che non mi sforzo, non lo faccio appositivsmente ma mi viene naturale. Non ho più voglia di giocare alla PlayStation ma di stare con lei, qualcuno dice che al suo posto si sentirebbe soffocare ma ti garantisco che quando non gli ho tenuto compagnia mi cercava, mi chiamava e mi diceva che mi voleva con lei….
> Naturalmente come già detto altre volte non è sempre così…ma alterno queste fasi a momenti di down, dove inizio a fargli delle domande, gli faccio battutine e frecciatine fino a stremarla.


Sei tu che devi sentire piu vicina lei non il contrario
La cosa “normale” è che lei dovrebbe sentirti lontano


----------



## Ginevra65 (Lunedì alle 17:32)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ginevra
> Sono da studiare
> Scherzi a parte, lei mi sente più vicino. Non sono uno psicologo ma penso che quello che è successo ha scaturito una possibilità di perdita della persona amata, probabilmente il tutto unito alle mie mancanze (non che mi comportavo male ma in alcuni tratti un po’ assente), ha un po’ modificato il mio “essere”. Preciso che non mi sforzo, non lo faccio appositivsmente ma mi viene naturale. Non ho più voglia di giocare alla PlayStation ma di stare con lei, qualcuno dice che al suo posto si sentirebbe soffocare ma ti garantisco che quando non gli ho tenuto compagnia mi cercava, mi chiamava e mi diceva che mi voleva con lei….
> Naturalmente come già detto altre volte non è sempre così…ma alterno queste fasi a momenti di down, dove inizio a fargli delle domande, gli faccio battutine e frecciatine fino a stremarla.


Ecco io non riuscirei ad essere così, attenta in alcuni momenti e poi sbroccare. Sarei molto più lineare. 

Un po bipolare come atteggiamento, il tuo.


----------



## Foglia (Lunedì alle 18:06)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mai scritto là si debba tenere unita per i figli.
> Direi che un mercoledì notte e due week end al mese non siano poi tutta sta gran presenza no?


È una SCELTA pure quella di prevedere più giorni, o sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 18:09)

Foglia ha detto:


> È una SCELTA pure quella di prevedere più giorni, o sbaglio?


Però se i figli stanno un tempo pari con entrambi i genitori, NON stanno anche per un tempo pari.


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 18:58)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È un tradimento che ti può permettere, se lo vuoi, di conoscere veramente tua moglie...fino ad adesso stavi con una persona che non conoscevi a fondo...da questa brutta situazione potresti trarne il vantaggio di poter dire (se la scelta ricade sul restare con lei) di averla scelta nuovamente conoscendola veramente...ci avevi mai pensato?


Non ci avevo pensato. Ma la risposta è semplice: non mi interessa una donna che tradisce. Io voglio la donna che ho sposato e se la vera “lei” è quella, e lo scivolone che ha avuto è legato ad un periodo di completa depressione o esaurimento nervoso … allora potrei anche “capire”, ricucire bene e andare avanti, se la vera “lei” è invece quella del tradimento senza se e senza ma, con la
Giustificazione che un giovanotto gli ha fatto la corte… allora non mi interessa restare con lei.


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 18:59)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendoti svisceri dolore, rabbia, sfinimento poi con lei sei il contrario?
> Perché?


Perche L’ amo.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 18:59)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Ma la risposta è semplice: non mi interessa una donna che tradisce. Io voglio la donna che ho sposato e se la vera “lei” è quella, e lo scivolone che ha avuto è legato ad un periodo di completa depressione o esaurimento nervoso … allora potrei anche “capire”, ricucire bene e andare avanti, se la vera “lei” è invece quella del tradimento senza se e senza ma, con la
> Giustificazione che un giovanotto gli ha fatto la corte… allora non mi interessa restare con lei.


Finalmente hai capito che l’incidente per obnubilamento non esiste.


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 19:01)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco io non riuscirei ad essere così, attenta in alcuni momenti e poi sbroccare. Sarei molto più lineare.
> 
> Un po bipolare come atteggiamento, il tuo.


Vero Ginevra…
Pensa che nella prima discussione homwicrtto che mi sentivo un po’ bipolare e forse anche un po’ borderline…. Ma… mi hanno subito attaccato… nonostante ho precisato che L’ ho scirtto per dare una idea del mio stato d’ animo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 19:03)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Ma la risposta è semplice: non mi interessa una donna che tradisce. Io voglio la donna che ho sposato e se la vera “lei” è quella, e lo scivolone che ha avuto è legato ad un periodo di completa depressione o esaurimento nervoso … allora potrei anche “capire”, ricucire bene e andare avanti, se la vera “lei” è invece quella del tradimento senza se e senza ma, con la
> Giustificazione che un giovanotto gli ha fatto la corte… allora non mi interessa restare con lei.


Praticamente per giustificarla dovrebbe portarti un certificato medico che ti certifica una malattia? Ti rendi conto che quello che stai dicendo non ha senso....tua moglie è una persona imperfetta come tutti...e i soggetti imperfetti alle volte sbagliano pur essendo coscienti di stare sbagliando....se riesci ad accettare questa cosa vai avanti, se non riesci allora smettila di prenderti in giro e falla finita...finirai per rovinarti la vita e rovinarla a lei.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 19:05)

Foglia ha detto:


> E soprattutto, in tutta franchezza, non comprendo le ragioni di chi sostiene di "tenere unita la famiglia PER I FIGLI".


Esatto.


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 19:09)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei tu che devi sentire piu vicina lei non il contrario
> La cosa “normale” è che lei dovrebbe sentirti lontano


Esatto… per questo sono da studiare


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 19:19)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Praticamente per giustificarla dovrebbe portarti un certificato medico che ti certifica una malattia? Ti rendi conto che quello che stai dicendo non ha senso....tua moglie è una persona imperfetta come tutti...e i soggetti imperfetti alle volte sbagliano pur essendo coscienti di stare sbagliando....se riesci ad accettare questa cosa vai avanti, se non riesci allora smettila di prenderti in giro e falla finita...finirai per rovinarti la vita e rovinarla a lei.


L’ errore ci sta. Ma qui non si tratta di esser passati con il rosso, qui si tratta di esser insieme  da oltre 25 anni e avere dei figli, di essersi giurato amore eterno, di essersi sposati, altrimenti perché ci si sposa? Per mettere il velo bianco, fare la cerimonia, ecc?  E nonostante ciò si è tradito, si è mancato di rispetto, si è stati egoisti e menefreghisti …. Insomma… se c’è una spiegazione parliamone… se la risposta è avevo voglia di andare con un giovanotto che mi corteggiava allora non mi interessa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 19:21)

Alberto ha detto:


> L’ errore ci sta. Ma qui non si tratta di esser passati con il rosso, qui si tratta di esser insieme  da oltre 25 anni e avere dei figli, di essersi giurato amore eterno, di essersi sposati, altrimenti perché ci si sposa? Per mettere il velo bianco, fare la cerimonia, ecc?  E nonostante ciò si è tradito, si è mancato di rispetto, si è stati egoisti e menefreghisti …. Insomma… se c’è una spiegazione parliamone… se la risposta è avevo voglia di andare con un giovanotto che mi corteggiava allora non mi interessa.


Non so che dirti....per me è pericoloso il percorso che stai facendo...vuoi dare una spiegazione razionale ad una cosa che è tra le più irrazionali del mondo...prima o poi lo capirai e sarà un brutto risveglio.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 19:22)

Alberto ha detto:


> L’ errore ci sta. Ma qui non si tratta di esser passati con il rosso, qui si tratta di esser insieme  da oltre 25 anni e avere dei figli, di essersi giurato amore eterno, di essersi sposati, altrimenti perché ci si sposa? Per mettere il velo bianco, fare la cerimonia, ecc?  E nonostante ciò si è tradito, si è mancato di rispetto, si è stati egoisti e menefreghisti …. Insomma… se c’è una spiegazione parliamone… se la risposta è avevo voglia di andare con un giovanotto che mi corteggiava allora non mi interessa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Lunedì alle 19:23)

Alberto ha detto:


> … se la risposta è avevo voglia di andare con un giovanotto che mi corteggiava allora non mi interessa.


E che cosa pensi quale possa essere la giustificazione?
Ci è andata perché voleva provare a scopare con un altro ..
Probabilmente si era infatuata e il passo successivo a tutto il corteggiamento è stato trovarsi in un motel ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (Lunedì alle 19:39)

Alberto ha detto:


> L’ errore ci sta. Ma qui non si tratta di esser passati con il rosso, qui si tratta di esser insieme  da oltre 25 anni e avere dei figli, di essersi giurato amore eterno, di essersi sposati, altrimenti perché ci si sposa? Per mettere il velo bianco, fare la cerimonia, ecc?  E nonostante ciò si è tradito, si è mancato di rispetto, si è stati egoisti e menefreghisti …. Insomma… se c’è una spiegazione parliamone… se la risposta è avevo voglia di andare con un giovanotto che mi corteggiava allora non mi interessa.


La risposta è quella gli interessava il ragazzo. 
Tu eri è sei il progetto. 
Fare il matto ora non giova allla vostra famiglia. 
Anche perché credo che i vostri figli abbiano capito che c'è un grande problema. 
Forse sarebbe bene separarsi, soprattutto per svuotare te da questo vortice. 
Cerchi di trovare giustificazioni che non ci sono. 
È successo, devi partire da qui


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 20:01)

Foglia ha detto:


> È una SCELTA pure quella di prevedere più giorni, o sbaglio?


Sbagli.
Nel senso che uno fa quanto gli viene detto di fare, se poi non c’è nemmeno pace tra i due figurati. Voi due mica vi siete separati per correre dietro a sottane altrui come dicevo poco sopra no? Da quel che hai raccontato siete rimasti più o meno in buoni rapporti.



Alberto ha detto:


> L’ errore ci sta. Ma qui non si tratta di esser passati con il rosso, qui si tratta di esser insieme  da oltre 25 anni e avere dei figli, di essersi giurato amore eterno, di essersi sposati, altrimenti perché ci si sposa? Per mettere il velo bianco, fare la cerimonia, ecc?  E nonostante ciò si è tradito, si è mancato di rispetto, si è stati egoisti e menefreghisti …. Insomma… se c’è una spiegazione parliamone… se la risposta è avevo voglia di andare con un giovanotto che mi corteggiava allora non mi interessa.


Non ti interessa la spiegazione o la persona che te la da? Non è molto chiaro.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La risposta è quella gli interessava il ragazzo.
> Tu eri è sei il progetto.
> Fare il matto ora non giova allla vostra famiglia.
> Anche perché credo che i vostri figli abbiano capito che c'è un grande problema.
> ...


E poi cosa racconta a quelli della scuola di ballo? Sei matta? Sai che figura?


----------



## Ginevra65 (Lunedì alle 20:34)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E poi cosa racconta a quelli della scuola di ballo? Sei matta? Sai che figura?


Se il problema è la figuraccia, siamo messi male


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 20:36)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se il problema è la figuraccia, siamo messi male


Secondo me lui non Vuole far sapere niente a nessuno….


----------



## Anatoly79 (Lunedì alle 20:49)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La risposta è quella gli interessava il ragazzo.
> Tu eri è sei il progetto.
> Fare il matto ora non giova allla vostra famiglia.
> Anche perché credo che i vostri figli abbiano capito che c'è un grande problema.
> ...


Anche per un breve periodo e quello che ho detto nel precedente 3d


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Lunedì alle 20:53)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Anche per un breve periodo e quello che ho detto nel precedente 3d


Ma sta dicendo le stesse tre cose dall' inizio...
Lui è convinto semplicemente che la moglie abbia mollato il ganzo perché pentita...
Vuole che ci crediamo anche noi...
Così sarà sereno...


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 21:07)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sta dicendo le stesse tre cose dall' inizio...
> Lui è convinto semplicemente che la moglie abbia mollato il ganzo perché pentita...
> Vuole che ci crediamo anche noi...
> Così sarà sereno...


Dimmelo tu allora perché ha mollato il giovanotto.


----------



## Jacaranda (Lunedì alle 21:11)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuna/o si trova nella situazione in cui si trova per età propria, età dei figli, prospettive economiche e di salute.
> Io non sarei mai stata con un uomo che avevo scoperto diverso.
> Anche se, a distanza di anni, non è il peggio di ciò che c’è in circolazione; ma questo è grave per chi c’è in circolazione!
> È che, *per me,* non è questione di essere amata come desidero io o in pari misura o in modo simile (non ho mai avuto questa presunzione) né tantomeno quanto merito, perché il merito non ha purtroppo nulla a che vedere con l’essere amati, ma sapere chi ho a fianco. E se quella persona si è rivelata diversa da come si è mostrata a me e con la quale ho avuto un rapporto per quella immagine, non è una persona che voglio. È una cosa semplice.
> ...


Mhh, credo stiamo dicendo cose diverse per alcuni versi e simili per altri.
Qui il tema non e’ la dissonanza cognitiva, perche’ rispetto a quanto hai vissuto tu, in realta’ io non  avrei dovuto stupirmi di aver intravisto improvvisamente una persona diversa. Lui e’ sempre stato cosi e io lo sapevo. Solo pensavo di averlo cambiato. Sai l’errore che fanno in molti. Se pero’ fosse stato un uomo privo di virtu’, l’avrei messo nel sacco dell’umido come hai fatto tu. Ho scelto la soluzione meno peggio (o almeno cosi pensavo).
Ho capito che tra le cose che potrei non accettare non c’era questa. Ho sofferto ma, scegliendo razionalmente, ho proseguito nel mio cammino con lui…prima trovandogli 1000 alibi come sta facendo alberto… poi consapevole.
ho solo l’orroribile sospetto di non essere riuscita a trasferire ai miei figli gli stessi valori che avrei potuto trasferire con una oersona piu’ simile a me.
spero di sbagliarmi. Io voglio trasferire ai miei figli senso di responsabilità, rispetto, umiltà’, disciplina, educazione, curiosita’ e voglia di fare.  Mio marito e’ incostante, trasferisce messaaggi contrastanti ed e’ evidente che questi figli, pur amandoli molto, spesso gli diano fastidio. Li vorrebbe caricati a molla, bravi, buoni, ubbidienti, senza fare una fava di sforzo…cosi, come per magia. E le volte Che lo Sforzo lo fa..gli sembra di scalare una montagna. Quando lui non c’e’ i figli sono ubbidienti, rispettosi e a tavola invece di ridacchiare per chi la spara piu’ buffa…(che a volte ci sta, eh, ma non sempre)… si parla amorevolmente e ci si confronta.
.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 21:18)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhh, credo stiamo dicendo cose diverse per alcuni versi e simili per altri.
> Qui il tema non e’ la dissonanza cognitiva, perche’ rispetto a quanto hai vissuto tu, in realta’ io nin avrei dovuto stupirmi di aver intravisto improvvisamente una persona diversa. Lui e’ sempre stato cosi e io lo sapevo. Solo pensavo di averlo cambiato. Sai l’errore che fanno in molti. Se pero’ fosse stato un uomo privo di virtu’, l’avrei messo nel sacco dell’umido come hai fatto tu. Ho scelto la soluzione meno peggio (o almeno cosi pensavo).
> Ho capito che tra le cose che potrei non accettare non c’era questa. Ho sofferto ma, scegliendo razionalmente, ho proseguito nel mio cammino con lui…prima trovandogli 1000 alibi come sta facendo alberto… poi consapevole.
> ho solo l’orroribile sospetto di non essere riuscita a trasferire ai miei figli gli stessi valori che avrei potuto trasferire con una oersona piu’ simile a me.
> ...


Tu hai trovato una corrispondenza. Non ti è piaciuto il tradimento, ma lo hai trovato coerente con l’immagine che avevi.
Non hai fatto come Natalie Delon (neanche ricordiamo il suo cognome) che si aspettava Alain Delon fedele. 
Io non avevo sposato Alain Delon nemmeno dei poveri.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Lunedì alle 21:21)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sta dicendo le stesse tre cose dall' inizio...
> Lui è convinto semplicemente che la moglie abbia mollato il ganzo perché pentita...
> Vuole che ci crediamo anche noi...
> Così sarà sereno...


A questo punto secondo me, prendersi un'attimo di respiro senza fare sceneggiate alla Mario Merola, può fare solo bene, ovvero capire o non capire se vale la pena continuare il rapporto di coppia, di fatto la moglie di Alberto non ha (da quello che si legge) minimamente percepito o provato "l'ebrezza" della perdita di quello che ha costruito e di come si può perdere tutto a causa di una "sviolinata".
Perchè diciamocelo chiaro, si va bene tutto, il corteggiamento, l'aperetivo,  il motel, va bene tutto, ma il dopo, quando tutto viene messo in discussione con l'allontanamento "fisico", ovvero non si dorme sotto lo stesso tetto ti mette di fronte "all'effetto" della causa scatenante, per carità ci può stare che Alberto sia innamorato di sua moglie, ma a questo punto ha il dovere di mostrare i "muscoli" e far capire alla moglie in modo empirico quello che succede con tutte le conseguenze del caso, perchè fino ad ora chi si è avvicinato dei due è Alberto, che in questa situazione sembra essere la parte "debole" e non la moglie come nella maggior parte dei casi dove il "traditore" si avvicini, ovvero in questa fase Alberto non sta "INCASSANDO IL FAMOSO RISARCIMENTO EMOTIVO"
Adesso se cerca una risposta al: ma fra "n" tempo ancora in un'angolo del mio cuore la ferita tornerà a sanguinare, SI, credo di poterlo affermare, una ferità o rimane aperta con un'emorragia costante, morte certa, oppure si rimargina ma quando in momenti o in situazioni particolari, torna a far male.
Sul perchè "ha mollato" il giovanotto, credo che una risposta non c'è o per lo meno, non sarà mai una risposta scientifica, quindi bisogna ascoltare la risposta della moglie e analizzarla, quando e come, in base all'analisi che si fa dentro, con l'aiuto di uno specialista, uno psicologo nel caso specifico ecco anche un motivo della momentanea separazione, che oltre allo scossone, serve anche avere del "tempo" da dicare a se stessi, magari andando dallo psicologo ed evitare che la moglie la veda come una cosa negativa e possa farsi strani film mentali, magari alla fine scopre che non vale la pena continuare il rapporto di coppia o magari si, ma la vera domanda è: Nel frattempo la moglie cosa fa per Alberto? In che modo si smazza? Solo allora si potrà vedere sul campo l'effettivo "smazzamento" della moglie.
Attenzione so che Alberto leggerà il post, non voglio ne prenderlo in giro ne attaccarlo, condivido i suoi stati d'animo gli sono vicino, però ad un certo punto, che sia questa la situazione o altre che non hanno nulla a che vedere con tradimenti o rapporti di coppia, ad un certo punto si deve andare oltre il "centro campo", non dico di scatenare una guerra, ma di far vedere che non si è del tutto immobili.
Alla fine siamo qua per dare supporto, magari si propongono "possibili" soluzioni da valutare ed eventualmente da provare.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 21:31)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sta dicendo le stesse tre cose dall' inizio...
> Lui è convinto semplicemente che la moglie abbia mollato il ganzo perché pentita...
> Vuole che ci crediamo anche noi...
> Così sarà sereno...


Sbagliato.
Vuole che ci crediamo prima noi così poi lo convinciamo.


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 21:59)

Alberto ha detto:


> Dimmelo tu allora perché ha mollato il giovanotto.


Lo aveva piccolo.


----------



## Marjanna (Lunedì alle 22:35)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> A questo punto secondo me, prendersi un'attimo di respiro senza fare sceneggiate alla Mario Merola, può fare solo bene, ovvero capire o non capire se vale la pena continuare il rapporto di coppia, di fatto la moglie di Alberto non ha (da quello che si legge) minimamente percepito o provato "l'ebrezza" della perdita di quello che ha costruito e di come si può perdere tutto a causa di una "sviolinata".
> Perchè diciamocelo chiaro, si va bene tutto, il corteggiamento, l'aperetivo,  il motel, va bene tutto, ma il dopo, quando tutto viene messo in discussione con l'allontanamento "fisico", ovvero non si dorme sotto lo stesso tetto ti mette di fronte "all'effetto" della causa scatenante, per carità ci può stare che Alberto sia innamorato di sua moglie, ma a questo punto ha il dovere di mostrare i "muscoli" e far capire alla moglie in modo empirico quello che succede con tutte le conseguenze del caso, perchè fino ad ora chi si è avvicinato dei due è Alberto, che in questa situazione sembra essere la parte "debole" e non la moglie come nella maggior parte dei casi dove il "traditore" si avvicini, ovvero in questa fase Alberto non sta "INCASSANDO IL FAMOSO RISARCIMENTO EMOTIVO"
> Adesso se cerca una risposta al: ma fra "n" tempo ancora in un'angolo del mio cuore la ferita tornerà a sanguinare, SI, credo di poterlo affermare, una ferità o rimane aperta con un'emorragia costante, morte certa, oppure si rimargina ma quando in momenti o in situazioni particolari, torna a far male.
> Sul perchè "ha mollato" il giovanotto, credo che una risposta non c'è o per lo meno, non sarà mai una risposta scientifica, quindi bisogna ascoltare la risposta della moglie e analizzarla, quando e come, in base all'analisi che si fa dentro, con l'aiuto di uno specialista, uno psicologo nel caso specifico ecco anche un motivo della momentanea separazione, che oltre allo scossone, serve anche avere del "tempo" da dicare a se stessi, magari andando dallo psicologo ed evitare che la moglie la veda come una cosa negativa e possa farsi strani film mentali, magari alla fine scopre che non vale la pena continuare il rapporto di coppia o magari si, ma la vera domanda è: Nel frattempo la moglie cosa fa per Alberto? In che modo si smazza? Solo allora si potrà vedere sul campo l'effettivo "smazzamento" della moglie.
> ...


Però a pensarci non ho mai letto tutti sti slanci dopo la scoperta di un tradimento. Sesso a parte, e qualche carineria proprio basica.
@danny è stato pure menato. Ma può essere ricordi male...


----------



## Alberto (Lunedì alle 23:14)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> A questo punto secondo me, prendersi un'attimo di respiro senza fare sceneggiate alla Mario Merola, può fare solo bene, ovvero capire o non capire se vale la pena continuare il rapporto di coppia, di fatto la moglie di Alberto non ha (da quello che si legge) minimamente percepito o provato "l'ebrezza" della perdita di quello che ha costruito e di come si può perdere tutto a causa di una "sviolinata".
> Perchè diciamocelo chiaro, si va bene tutto, il corteggiamento, l'aperetivo,  il motel, va bene tutto, ma il dopo, quando tutto viene messo in discussione con l'allontanamento "fisico", ovvero non si dorme sotto lo stesso tetto ti mette di fronte "all'effetto" della causa scatenante, per carità ci può stare che Alberto sia innamorato di sua moglie, ma a questo punto ha il dovere di mostrare i "muscoli" e far capire alla moglie in modo empirico quello che succede con tutte le conseguenze del caso, perchè fino ad ora chi si è avvicinato dei due è Alberto, che in questa situazione sembra essere la parte "debole" e non la moglie come nella maggior parte dei casi dove il "traditore" si avvicini, ovvero in questa fase Alberto non sta "INCASSANDO IL FAMOSO RISARCIMENTO EMOTIVO"
> Adesso se cerca una risposta al: ma fra "n" tempo ancora in un'angolo del mio cuore la ferita tornerà a sanguinare, SI, credo di poterlo affermare, una ferità o rimane aperta con un'emorragia costante, morte certa, oppure si rimargina ma quando in momenti o in situazioni particolari, torna a far male.
> Sul perchè "ha mollato" il giovanotto, credo che una risposta non c'è o per lo meno, non sarà mai una risposta scientifica, quindi bisogna ascoltare la risposta della moglie e analizzarla, quando e come, in base all'analisi che si fa dentro, con l'aiuto di uno specialista, uno psicologo nel caso specifico ecco anche un motivo della momentanea separazione, che oltre allo scossone, serve anche avere del "tempo" da dicare a se stessi, magari andando dallo psicologo ed evitare che la moglie la veda come una cosa negativa e possa farsi strani film mentali, magari alla fine scopre che non vale la pena continuare il rapporto di coppia o magari si, ma la vera domanda è: Nel frattempo la moglie cosa fa per Alberto? In che modo si smazza? Solo allora si potrà vedere sul campo l'effettivo "smazzamento" della moglie.
> ...


Grazie Anatoly per questa tua riflessione. Ne penso che mi prendi in giro, ne penso sia un attacco…. Anzi… trovo molto interessante quello che hai scritto, soprattutto il punto dove dici che non ho incassato il risarcimento cognitivo. Vero anche che non ha provato L’ ebrezza della perdita di quello che ha costruito. Devo farmi forza e cercare di essere meno debole…. Come hanno detto altri utenti è lei che ha qualcosa da farsi perdonare e non io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (Lunedì alle 23:35)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Anche per un breve periodo e quello che ho detto nel precedente 3d


Molte cose mi scappano non leggo proprio tutto.


----------



## Foglia (Martedì alle 07:29)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se i figli stanno un tempo pari con entrambi i genitori, NON stanno anche per un tempo pari.


Dovrei finire di leggere un libro di Recanati  ("Le mani della madre") che parla di presenza/assenza , e anche della presenza nella assenza (e credo anche del viceversa)


----------



## Foglia (Martedì alle 08:59)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sbagli.
> Nel senso che uno fa quanto gli viene detto di fare, se poi non c’è nemmeno pace tra i due figurati. Voi due mica vi siete separati per correre dietro a sottane altrui come dicevo poco sopra no? Da quel che hai raccontato siete rimasti più o meno in buoni rapporti.


Questo lo dici perché dai poco valore al fatto in sé di fare le corna.  Se non fosse stato che ovviamente mi sarebbe (più che) dispiaciuto per mio figlio, altro che buoni rapporti.  E no, se non fosse per il bene di mio figlio (leggilo però come un "lo faccio per me, che amo mio figlio,  e quindi faccio il possibile per vederlo sereno") suo padre, per me, potrebbe andare al rogo che non me ne fregherebbe più nulla. Mio figlio non ha scelto, mio figlio vuole semplicemente bene ad entrambi, e quindi sta con entrambi.  Abbiamo anche imparato ad usare una certa elasticità nelle tempistiche.  Il tempo con lui non è  (più) "roba mia " o "roba sua ". Tradotto (con un fatto concreto appena accaduto): se so che a mio figlio piace sciare, e il padre mi chiede di tenerlo con sé qualche giorno in più oltre il periodo assegnato per le vacanze  (nel nostro caso ci è stato proprio assegnato, fatti ovviamente salvi accordi migliorativi) io rispondo di sì.  Così come un paio di anni fa è capitato a me di "sforare" a luglio: non c'erano motivi "pratici" ostativi, e ho potuto farlo. Tutto questo a chi è di vantaggio?
Ma davvero tu credi che due genitori incarogniti l'uno con l'altro, che magari stanno insieme semplicemente perché dividersi sarebbe altamente penalizzante in termini economici per uno o per entrambi, quelle coppie tenute su con la colla, la rivalsa, il "boia chi molla",  che si guardano in cagnesco, che vivono in funzione di  (IN FUNZIONE DI, lo ripeto   ) potersi prendere la boccata d'ossigeno  (che sia con le corna, che sia con altro) per evadere dalla oppressione della famiglia, che vivono come rotture di cazzo i momenti passati insieme, ecc. ecc., sappiano necessariamente e sempre offrire un clima migliore? 
Perché è questo che non mi torna del tuo, di ragionamento: non ci si dovrebbe separare per delle "semplici" corna, dando per scontato (supponiamo anche che le corna siano l'unico problema) il fatto che, dopo quelle corna, la coppia (anche di genitori coabitanti) sia come o forse meglio di prima.   E che chi si separa perché si trova qualcuno che gli/le dice " non so resistere alla tentazione, ma tu vai tranqui!" sia necessariamente una persona che non sa vedere in modo corretto le priorità.  Tu sei tanto sicuro che i figli non sentano, in qualche misura, anche ciò che non vedono? Prima di parlare di tempo (malamente) diviso tra genitori  (ricordo che oggi la bigenitorialita' è considerata alla stregua di un diritto, e perciò il padre che vede il figlio due giorni al mese spesso è comodo così  ) non sarebbe forse il caso di parlare di ciò che concretamente è in grado di offrire quella famiglia, senza dover dare atto di genitori che  "si sacrificano " per trovarsi tutti sotto lo stesso tetto? Tu provieni da una famiglia disfunzionale: mi dirai che la gravità dei problemi  (alcolismo / corna) non è equiparabile.  Eppure entrambi sono (spesso) sintomi....


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 10:06)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovrei finire di leggere un libro di Recanati  ("Le mani della madre") che parla di presenza/assenza , e anche della presenza nella assenza (e credo anche del viceversa)


Molto bello.
Però non lo ricordo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 10:18)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo lo dici perché dai poco valore al fatto in sé di fare le corna.  Se non fosse stato che ovviamente mi sarebbe (più che) dispiaciuto per mio figlio, altro che buoni rapporti.  E no, se non fosse per il bene di mio figlio (leggilo però come un "lo faccio per me, che amo mio figlio,  e quindi faccio il possibile per vederlo sereno") suo padre, per me, potrebbe andare al rogo che non me ne fregherebbe più nulla. Mio figlio non ha scelto, mio figlio vuole semplicemente bene ad entrambi, e quindi sta con entrambi.  Abbiamo anche imparato ad usare una certa elasticità nelle tempistiche.  Il tempo con lui non è  (più) "roba mia " o "roba sua ". Tradotto (con un fatto concreto appena accaduto): se so che a mio figlio piace sciare, e il padre mi chiede di tenerlo con sé qualche giorno in più oltre il periodo assegnato per le vacanze  (nel nostro caso ci è stato proprio assegnato, fatti ovviamente salvi accordi migliorativi) io rispondo di sì.  Così come un paio di anni fa è capitato a me di "sforare" a luglio: non c'erano motivi "pratici" ostativi, e ho potuto farlo. Tutto questo a chi è di vantaggio?
> Ma davvero tu credi che due genitori incarogniti l'uno con l'altro, che magari stanno insieme semplicemente perché dividersi sarebbe altamente penalizzante in termini economici per uno o per entrambi, quelle coppie tenute su con la colla, la rivalsa, il "boia chi molla",  che si guardano in cagnesco, che vivono in funzione di  (IN FUNZIONE DI, lo ripeto   ) potersi prendere la boccata d'ossigeno  (che sia con le corna, che sia con altro) per evadere dalla oppressione della famiglia, che vivono come rotture di cazzo i momenti passati insieme, ecc. ecc., sappiano necessariamente e sempre offrire un clima migliore?
> Perché è questo che non mi torna del tuo, di ragionamento: non ci si dovrebbe separare per delle "semplici" corna, dando per scontato (supponiamo anche che le corna siano l'unico problema) il fatto che, dopo quelle corna, la coppia (anche di genitori coabitanti) sia come o forse meglio di prima.   E che chi si separa perché si trova qualcuno che gli/le dice " non so resistere alla tentazione, ma tu vai tranqui!" sia necessariamente una persona che non sa vedere in modo corretto le priorità.  Tu sei tanto sicuro che i figli non sentano, in qualche misura, anche ciò che non vedono? Prima di parlare di tempo (malamente) diviso tra genitori  (ricordo che oggi la bigenitorialita' è considerata alla stregua di un diritto, e perciò il padre che vede il figlio due giorni al mese spesso è comodo così  ) non sarebbe forse il caso di parlare di ciò che concretamente è in grado di offrire quella famiglia, senza dover dare atto di genitori che  "si sacrificano " per trovarsi tutti sotto lo stesso tetto? Tu provieni da una famiglia disfunzionale: mi dirai che la gravità dei problemi  (alcolismo / corna) non è equiparabile.  Eppure entrambi sono (spesso) sintomi....


È evidente che per te è ancora un punto debole, del resto è ancora culturalmente diffuso il pensiero che si debba “sopportare” e sono cose che “intra-sentono” anche al supermercato o si sentono in trasmissioni di grande ascolto.
Ma una scelta non esclude l’altra. È ovvio che meglio separati che litigiosi, ma è altrettanto ovvio, meglio non litigiosi 
Ognuno fa quello che può in base alla situazione emotiva, economica, familiare e sociale.
Ieri mia figlia mi ha mandato sconvolta un reel da C’è posta per te, commentato. Ovviamente non guarda il programma, ha visto il pezzo proposto da una istagrammer. C’era una donna giovanissima che, nella ricostruzione della De Filippi, era stata maltrattata dal marito e aveva avuto una breve relazione e chiedeva perdono  al marito.
La cosa per me sconvolgente era che la De Filippi la descriveva brava moglie perché puliva, lavava e cucinava 
Nemmeno mia nonna.
Non so se funziona per tutti il link








						Corinna De Cesare on Instagram: "C’è posto in prima serata per il patriarcato e la normalizzazione della violenza sulle donne in tv. Qui spieghiamo come e perché  . . #cepostaperte #violenzasulledonne #femminismo #theperiodnewsletter #tv #tvitaliana"
					

Corinna De Cesare shared a post on Instagram: "C’è posto in prima serata per il patriarcato e la normalizzazione della violenza sulle donne in tv. Qui spieghiamo come e perché  . . #cepostaperte #violenzasulledonne #femminismo #theperiodnewsletter #tv #tvitaliana". Follow their account to see...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Pincopallino (Martedì alle 10:20)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo lo dici perché dai poco valore al fatto in sé di fare le corna.  Se non fosse stato che ovviamente mi sarebbe (più che) dispiaciuto per mio figlio, altro che buoni rapporti.  E no, se non fosse per il bene di mio figlio (leggilo però come un "lo faccio per me, che amo mio figlio,  e quindi faccio il possibile per vederlo sereno") suo padre, per me, potrebbe andare al rogo che non me ne fregherebbe più nulla. Mio figlio non ha scelto, mio figlio vuole semplicemente bene ad entrambi, e quindi sta con entrambi.  Abbiamo anche imparato ad usare una certa elasticità nelle tempistiche.  Il tempo con lui non è  (più) "roba mia " o "roba sua ". Tradotto (con un fatto concreto appena accaduto): se so che a mio figlio piace sciare, e il padre mi chiede di tenerlo con sé qualche giorno in più oltre il periodo assegnato per le vacanze  (nel nostro caso ci è stato proprio assegnato, fatti ovviamente salvi accordi migliorativi) io rispondo di sì.  Così come un paio di anni fa è capitato a me di "sforare" a luglio: non c'erano motivi "pratici" ostativi, e ho potuto farlo. Tutto questo a chi è di vantaggio?
> Ma davvero tu credi che due genitori incarogniti l'uno con l'altro, che magari stanno insieme semplicemente perché dividersi sarebbe altamente penalizzante in termini economici per uno o per entrambi, quelle coppie tenute su con la colla, la rivalsa, il "boia chi molla",  che si guardano in cagnesco, che vivono in funzione di  (IN FUNZIONE DI, lo ripeto   ) potersi prendere la boccata d'ossigeno  (che sia con le corna, che sia con altro) per evadere dalla oppressione della famiglia, che vivono come rotture di cazzo i momenti passati insieme, ecc. ecc., sappiano necessariamente e sempre offrire un clima migliore?
> Perché è questo che non mi torna del tuo, di ragionamento: non ci si dovrebbe separare per delle "semplici" corna, dando per scontato (supponiamo anche che le corna siano l'unico problema) il fatto che, dopo quelle corna, la coppia (anche di genitori coabitanti) sia come o forse meglio di prima.   E che chi si separa perché si trova qualcuno che gli/le dice " non so resistere alla tentazione, ma tu vai tranqui!" sia necessariamente una persona che non sa vedere in modo corretto le priorità.  Tu sei tanto sicuro che i figli non sentano, in qualche misura, anche ciò che non vedono? Prima di parlare di tempo (malamente) diviso tra genitori  (ricordo che oggi la bigenitorialita' è considerata alla stregua di un diritto, e perciò il padre che vede il figlio due giorni al mese spesso è comodo così  ) non sarebbe forse il caso di parlare di ciò che concretamente è in grado di offrire quella famiglia, senza dover dare atto di genitori che  "si sacrificano " per trovarsi tutti sotto lo stesso tetto? Tu provieni da una famiglia disfunzionale: mi dirai che la gravità dei problemi  (alcolismo / corna) non è equiparabile.  Eppure entrambi sono (spesso) sintomi....


Io credo che si parli spesso di estremi, come se non vi sia un mezzo.
Condivido il fatto che se due genitori si fanno la guerra dalla mattina alla sera e dalla sera alla mattina sia più salutare per tutti allontanarsi. Ma queste non sono le uniche realtà possibili ed esistenti. Se si parla solo di estremi sta bene. Se si parla di quello che è parallelamente ai casi estremi,  allora si vedono tante famiglie serene con alti e bassi come in tutte le famiglie del mondo, con o senza corna.
Ed e‘ in questi casi che metto la famiglia davanti alla coppia, perché la famiglia c’è ancora.
Qui abbiamo nel forum persone infedeli (uomini e donne) che affermano di stare ancora bene con il proprio coniuge, nonostante le corna. 
Coppie in famiglie con figli ancora in casa o figli lontani.
Questi sono i casi in cui, si è reputato più salutare anteporre la serenità del gruppo alla serenità della coppia, ma solo perché c’era ancora del bene da volersi e darsi.
Il caso mio poi, io e mia moglie siamo entrambi economicamente indipendenti.
Avremmo pure due case su cui appoggiarci nel caso decidessimo di lasciarci.
Il tema economico proprio non esiste ed ad essere onesto io posso vivere con molto poco da single. 
Sull’essere tanto sicuro che i figli non sentano che tra i genitori c’è maretta, io ragiono al contrario.
Devono sentirlo e prima lo sentono prima imparano a vivere.
Come devono anche sentire che in mezzo alla maretta, cercano di tenere la barra a dritta, perche sono persone.
Mai stato favorevole a tenerli sotto una campana di vetro, ma anche qui si estremizza. Tra il tenerli all’oscuro delle litigate e il fargliele sentire, c’è il raccontare loro che tra mamma e papà non va tutto bene o tutto male, perché sono persone, non sono macchine.
La menzogna della famiglia Mulino Bianco come quella di Babbo Natale non appartengono al mio vivere.
Ho capito diventando grande, che quando si raccontano le cose, le persone capiscono, bambini compresi.
Questo timore che si ha che possano capire o sentire le tensioni sinceramente non l’ho mai compreso.
Viaviamo in un mondo ove bambini di 4 anni lavorano nelle discariche o nelle miniere di diamanti e bambini di 8 imbracciano un mitra ed io mi devo preoccupare di non far sapere ai miei figli (raccontando e non accoltellando) che mamma e papà litigano? Parlo in prima persona ma mi sto riferendo al genere genitore.
Dove sta sinceramente la resistenza? Perché non lo si può fare? Perché travisa?

Poi, ove scrivi che non ci si dovrebbe separare per delle corna dando per scontato che il problema sono solo le corna.
Ovviamente si parlava di quello, cioè di corna.
Sempre qui abbiamo casi in cui la separazione è avvenuta in seguito alla scoperta del corno e dopo, analizzando si è capito che il problema era anche altro. Ma dopo però. Cioe dopo che ci si è lasciati e si, chi da solo e chi con aiuto, ha analizzato, ha compreso che c’erano altri temi da risolvere. Ma sempre comunque dopo la scoperta del corno. Mai na volta che queste analisi si facciano prima.

Sulla prima frase assolutamente concorde, do poco valore al corno ed in questo pure la mia consorte, il Ragionamento che mi fece lo palesai già a suo tempo. Sostanzialmente mi disse che per lei la fedeltà fisica mia e sua non la contempla tra i requisiti essenziali a tenere in equilibrio un rapporto di coppia. 
In questo ci siamo trovati.
Io non so se lei abbia un altro o meno, sinceramente non è nemmeno tra i miei pensieri.

Vero, io provengo da una famiglia difficile, da cui però ho imparato molto.
Oggi mi ritengo e mi ritengono più equilibrato di tanti miei coetanei cresciuti In famiglie più fortunate, o quantomeno sembrava.


----------



## spleen (Martedì alle 10:32)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Ma la risposta è semplice: non mi interessa una donna che tradisce. *Io voglio la donna che ho sposato e se la vera “lei” è quella*, e lo scivolone che ha avuto è legato ad un periodo di completa depressione o esaurimento nervoso … allora potrei anche “capire”, ricucire bene e andare avanti, se la vera “lei” è invece quella del tradimento senza se e senza ma, con la
> Giustificazione che un giovanotto gli ha fatto la corte… allora non mi interessa restare con lei.


Ascolta, secondo me dovresti capire una cosa: Non esiste una -vera- lei e una lei depressa che non sarebbe lei.
La tua donna è entrambe le cose, contemporaneamente. E' la splendida persona con cui ti trovi bene, è la madre dei tuoi figli ed è anche quella che sbagliando ti ha tradito.
Ogni volta che qualche tradito entra nel forum si presenta sempre il problema di non riconoscere il traditore. Ma il traditore non è diverso da quello che abbiamo sempre visto, è semplicemente una persona che si svela sotto un aspetto che non credevamo possibile.
Non puoi estremizzare la cosa, o tutto bene o tutto male. O santa o puttana. Ogni persona è composta da mille sfaccettatture della personalità, alcune palesi, altre nascoste. Questo, secondo me, è un punto essenziale che dovresti capire per liberarti dalla gabbia di incertezza che ti attanaglia.
Se rileggi con attenzione @Divì ,vedrai che è proprio questo che ti sta descrivendo della sua relazione.

Il superamento della faccenda, in senso positivo o negativo, per quanto ti possa sembrare impossibile, parte da questa cosiderazione. Dall'accettazione ed elaborazione di uno svelamento.


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 11:09)

spleen ha detto:


> Ascolta, secondo me dovresti capire una cosa: Non esiste una -vera- lei e una lei depressa che non sarebbe lei.
> La tua donna è entrambe le cose, contemporaneamente. E' la splendida persona con cui ti trovi bene, è la madre dei tuoi figli ed è anche quella che sbagliando ti ha tradito.
> Ogni volta che qualche tradito entra nel forum si presenta sempre il problema di non riconoscere il traditore. Ma il traditore non è diverso da quello che abbiamo sempre visto, è semplicemente una persona che si svela sotto un aspetto che non credevamo possibile.
> Non puoi estremizzare la cosa, o tutto bene o tutto male. O santa o puttana. Ogni persona è composta da mille sfaccettatture della personalità, alcune palesi, altre nascoste. Questo, secondo me, è un punto essenziale che dovresti capire per liberarti dalla gabbia di incertezza che ti attanaglia.
> ...


Ciao Spleen,
Vero quello che dici…. Sto cercando di “conoscere” questi aspetti di cui parli e cercherò di fare chiarezza dentro di me… capire se quello che è successo può esser considerato un “incidente di percorso”, oppure se diventa una agonia che mi devo trascinare tutta la vita. È passato poco tempo (circa 6 mesi), tanti dicono che è tanto e bisogna prendere una strada… altri dicono che ci vogliono anni per “metabolizzare”…. Io penso che ognuno ha i suoi tempi….. non ho esperienza in merito (per fortuna), fino ad ora…. Non so come sarà in futuro… so solo che ho visto qualche miglioramento nel mio stato… ma… pensavo meglio…. Pensavo che dopo 6 mesi era più chiara  la strada da percorrere.


----------



## omicron (Martedì alle 11:18)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Spleen,
> Vero quello che dici…. Sto cercando di “conoscere” questi aspetti di cui parli e cercherò di fare chiarezza dentro di me… capire se quello che è successo può esser considerato un “incidente di percorso”, oppure se diventa una agonia che mi devo trascinare tutta la vita. È passato poco tempo (circa 6 mesi), tanti dicono che è tanto e bisogna prendere una strada… altri dicono che ci vogliono anni per “metabolizzare”…. Io penso che ognuno ha i suoi tempi….. non ho esperienza in merito (per fortuna), fino ad ora…. Non so come sarà in futuro… so solo che ho visto qualche miglioramento nel mio stato… ma… pensavo meglio…. Pensavo che dopo 6 mesi era più chiara  la strada da percorrere.


continui a non capire
prendi una strada e mentre la percorri metabolizzi
è che tu sei lì, fermo al bivio a ripeterti la solita litania perchè non sai dove andare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Martedì alle 11:40)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io credo che si parli spesso di estremi, come se non vi sia un mezzo.
> Condivido il fatto che se due genitori si fanno la guerra dalla mattina alla sera e dalla sera alla mattina sia più salutare per tutti allontanarsi. Ma queste non sono le uniche realtà possibili ed esistenti. Se si parla solo di estremi sta bene. Se si parla di quello che è parallelamente ai casi estremi,  allora si vedono tante famiglie serene con alti e bassi come in tutte le famiglie del mondo, con o senza corna.
> Ed e‘ in questi casi che metto la famiglia davanti alla coppia, perché la famiglia c’è ancora.
> Qui abbiamo nel forum persone infedeli (uomini e donne) che affermano di stare ancora bene con il proprio coniuge, nonostante le corna.
> ...


Le ultime righe potrebbe averle scritte mio figlio, proprio qualche giorno fa mi ha detto una cosa simile, “se sono quello che sono è anche grazie ai problemi e alle difficoltà ho dovuto affrontare da bambino e da adolescente.” Se guardo i suoi coetanei sono tutti ancora in casa con mamma e papà e pensano a comprare l’ultimo iPhone o alle vacanze, lui vive all’estero con una compagna ed è un imprenditore. Ha trovato come te il suo equilibrio!


----------



## spleen (Martedì alle 11:48)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Spleen,
> Vero quello che dici…. Sto cercando di “conoscere” questi aspetti di cui parli e cercherò di fare chiarezza dentro di me… capire se quello che è successo può esser considerato un “incidente di percorso”, oppure se diventa una agonia che mi devo trascinare tutta la vita. È passato poco tempo (circa 6 mesi), tanti dicono che è tanto e bisogna prendere una strada… altri dicono che ci vogliono anni per “metabolizzare”…. Io penso che ognuno ha i suoi tempi….. non ho esperienza in merito (per fortuna), fino ad ora…. Non so come sarà in futuro… so solo che ho visto qualche miglioramento nel mio stato… ma… pensavo meglio…. Pensavo che dopo 6 mesi era più chiara  la strada da percorrere.


Detto per inciso, credo che tua moglie ti ami e sia un incidente di percorso.
Lo svelamento ti ha restituito una immagine più completa. (Non migliore, più completa). Paradossalmente sembrerebbe che quella che ti sembrava di conoscere prima fosse migliore, ma in questo caso il meglio ed il peggio non esistono, esiste solo una maggiore corrispondenza, una maggiore conoscenza.
Credo che col tempo tutto andrà ad inserirsi in un contesto.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 12:05)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Spleen,
> Vero quello che dici…. Sto cercando di “conoscere” questi aspetti di cui parli e cercherò di fare chiarezza dentro di me… capire se quello che è successo può esser considerato un “incidente di percorso”, oppure se diventa una agonia che mi devo trascinare tutta la vita. È passato poco tempo (circa 6 mesi), tanti dicono che è tanto e bisogna prendere una strada… altri dicono che ci vogliono anni per “metabolizzare”…. Io penso che ognuno ha i suoi tempi….. non ho esperienza in merito (per fortuna), fino ad ora…. Non so come sarà in futuro… so solo che ho visto qualche miglioramento nel mio stato… ma… pensavo meglio…. Pensavo che dopo 6 mesi era più chiara  la strada da percorrere.


Il punto Alberto è che tua moglie ti ha dato una versione che tu ritieni credibile e noi no.
Noi pensiamo che, per non rivelarti altro, ti abbia dato la versione che per te sarebbe stata credibile.
Anche il mio ex marito ha tentato, quando l’ho scoperto, di darmi una versione che sarebbe stata credibile per me. Non ha funzionato perché io avevo ignorato molti segnali (perché erano appunto dissonanti dalla idea che avevo di lui come uno incapace di mentire. Potrei scriverne da ridere sulla sua ingenuità, timidezza e remore a omettere anche ciò che chiunque omettebbe a persone che offrono servizi) ma, una vota scoperto, erano diventate prove che collocavano nel tempo e nello spazio ritardi, impegni assurdi e molte altre cose.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 12:09)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Spleen,
> Vero quello che dici…. Sto cercando di “conoscere” questi aspetti di cui parli e cercherò di fare chiarezza dentro di me… capire se quello che è successo può esser considerato un “incidente di percorso”, oppure se diventa una agonia che mi devo trascinare tutta la vita. È passato poco tempo (circa 6 mesi), tanti dicono che è tanto e bisogna prendere una strada… altri dicono che ci vogliono anni per “metabolizzare”…. Io penso che ognuno ha i suoi tempi….. non ho esperienza in merito (per fortuna), fino ad ora…. Non so come sarà in futuro… so solo che ho visto qualche miglioramento nel mio stato… ma… pensavo meglio…. Pensavo che dopo 6 mesi era più chiara  la strada da percorrere.


La versione che piace fa coincidere le immagini, con qualche piccola differenza, come nel gioco della Settimana Enigmistica.
E allora come non capire? È sempre lei, solo ha qualche rughetta e si è un po’ modificata la linea delle sopracciglia.
Invece tu senti che non si tratta di piccoli particolari. Per questo piangi. Piangi la morte di chi conoscevi e che è totalmente diversa da questa, anche se il racconto che ti ha fatto ti va bene.


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 12:13)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto Alberto è che tua moglie ti ha dato una versione che tu ritieni credibile e noi no.
> Noi pensiamo che, per non rivelarti altro, ti abbia dato la versione che per te sarebbe stata credibile.
> Anche il mio ex marito ha tentato, quando l’ho scoperto, di darmi una versione che sarebbe stata credibile per me. Non ha funzionato perché io avevo ignorato molti segnali (perché erano appunto dissonanti dalla idea che avevo di lui come uno incapace di mentire. Potrei scriverne da ridere sulla sua ingenuità, timidezza e remore a omettere anche ciò che chiunque omettebbe a persone che offrono servizi) ma, una vota scoperto, erano diventate prove che collocavano nel tempo e nello spazio ritardi, impegni assurdi e molte altre cose.


Beh… penso che conosco meglio io mia moglie che “voi”…. 
D’altronde come già detto 1000 volte, poteva starsene zitta, oppure poteva dirmi cose che avrebbero fatto meno male, tipo che era già in panico e si sentiva in difetto e non era risulta a raggiungere L’ orgasmo, oppure dirmi ancora che è successo tutto lo stesso giorno, andando fuori di testa solo ed esclusivamente quel giorno perché il tizio gli è saltato addosso e ha perso la ragione….. invece ha detto che è risulta ad avere L’ orgasmo, ha detto di sua spontanea voltonta che hanno flirtato con baci per un mese e mezzo vedendosi 6/7 volte …. Insomma …. Perché dire una versione diversa ma comunque raccontare cose “scomode”?


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 12:15)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La versione che piace fa coincidere le immagini, con qualche piccola differenza, come nel gioco della Settimana Enigmistica.
> E allora come non capire? È sempre lei, solo ha qualche rughetta e si è un po’ modificata la linea delle sopracciglia.
> Invece tu senti che non si tratta di piccoli particolari. Per questo piangi. Piangi la morte di chi conoscevi e che è totalmente diversa da questa, anche se il racconto che ti ha fatto ti va bene.


Beh…
Sinceramente il racconto che ha fatto non mi va bene…..


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 12:18)

omicron ha detto:


> continui a non capire
> prendi una strada e mentre la percorri metabolizzi
> è che tu sei lì, fermo al bivio a ripeterti la solita litania perchè non sai dove andare


Si Omicron….. cerco di prendere una strada ma poi come in un film d’ horror mentre la percorro….. mi ritrovo al punto di partenza….. prendo in altra strada… la percorro è tutta ad un tratto mi ritrovo ancora allo stesso punto di partenza….
Insomma… un incubo.


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 12:19)

spleen ha detto:


> Detto per inciso, credo che tua moglie ti ami e sia un incidente di percorso.
> Lo svelamento ti ha restituito una immagine più completa. (Non migliore, più completa). Paradossalmente sembrerebbe che quella che ti sembrava di conoscere prima fosse migliore, ma in questo caso il meglio ed il peggio non esistono, esiste solo una maggiore corrispondenza, una maggiore conoscenza.
> Credo che col tempo tutto andrà ad inserirsi in un contesto.
> In bocca al lupo.


Grazie Spleen,
Spero che sia così…. Lo spero e lo voglio fortemente….


----------



## omicron (Martedì alle 12:20)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si Omicron….. cerco di prendere una strada ma poi come in un film d’ horror mentre la percorro….. mi ritrovo al punto di partenza….. prendo in altra strada… la percorro è tutta ad un tratto mi ritrovo ancora allo stesso punto di partenza….
> Insomma… un incubo.


giri in tondo, non hai preso nessuna strada


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 12:33)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh…
> Sinceramente il racconto che ha fatto non mi va bene…..


Non sembra 


Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… penso che conosco meglio io mia moglie che “voi”….
> D’altronde come già detto 1000 volte, poteva starsene zitta, oppure poteva dirmi cose che avrebbero fatto meno male, tipo che era già in panico e si sentiva in difetto e non era risulta a raggiungere L’ orgasmo, oppure dirmi ancora che è successo tutto lo stesso giorno, andando fuori di testa solo ed esclusivamente quel giorno perché il tizio gli è saltato addosso e ha perso la ragione….. invece ha detto che è risulta ad avere L’ orgasmo, ha detto di sua spontanea voltonta che hanno flirtato con baci per un mese e mezzo vedendosi 6/7 volte …. Insomma …. Perché dire una versione diversa ma comunque raccontare cose “scomode”?


----------



## Pincopallino (Martedì alle 12:56)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Le ultime righe potrebbe averle scritte mio figlio, proprio qualche giorno fa mi ha detto una cosa simile, “se sono quello che sono è anche grazie ai problemi e alle difficoltà ho dovuto affrontare da bambino e da adolescente.” Se guardo i suoi coetanei sono tutti ancora in casa con mamma e papà e pensano a comprare l’ultimo iPhone o alle vacanze, lui vive all’estero con una compagna ed è un imprenditore. Ha trovato come te il suo equilibrio!


mammina….


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 13:36)

omicron ha detto:


> continui a non capire
> prendi una strada e mentre la percorri metabolizzi
> è che tu sei lì, fermo al bivio a ripeterti la solita litania perchè non sai dove andare


Ma lui ha scelto di rimanere con la moglie, poi ci potranno essere sempre percorsi diversi, ma in linea di massima chi si separa non lo fa "tra mesi" in base ad un proprio malessere interiore, ma lo fa su motivi razionali.
Loro adesso sono in fase "fidanzatini", tanto sesso, stanno vicini in casa e si cercano. Anche se non sono fidanzanti ma ciò che stanno vivendo è conseguenza del tradimento. Dolore, sensi di colpa, sali e scendi portano un poco di "emozione" (le emozioni sono anche quelle negative), se ne inseriscono di "positive" possono uscirne, perchè ovviamente questo periodo avrà un termine.
Il limbo è nella testa di Alberto.


----------



## omicron (Martedì alle 13:43)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma lui ha scelto di rimanere con la moglie, poi ci potranno essere sempre percorsi diversi, ma in linea di massima chi si separa non lo fa "tra mesi" in base ad un proprio malessere interiore, ma lo fa su motivi razionali.
> Loro adesso sono in fase "fidanzatini", tanto sesso, stanno vicini in casa e si cercano. Anche se non sono fidanzanti ma ciò che stanno vivendo è conseguenza del tradimento. Dolore, sensi di colpa, sali e scendi portano un poco di "emozione" (le emozioni sono anche quelle negative), se ne inseriscono di "positive" possono uscirne, perchè ovviamente questo periodo avrà un termine.
> Il limbo è nella testa di Alberto.


Certo che è nella sua testa


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 14:30)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma lui ha scelto di rimanere con la moglie, poi ci potranno essere sempre percorsi diversi, ma in linea di massima chi si separa non lo fa "tra mesi" in base ad un proprio malessere interiore, ma lo fa su motivi razionali.
> Loro adesso sono in fase "fidanzatini", tanto sesso, stanno vicini in casa e si cercano. Anche se non sono fidanzanti ma ciò che stanno vivendo è conseguenza del tradimento. Dolore, sensi di colpa, sali e scendi portano un poco di "emozione" (le emozioni sono anche quelle negative), se ne inseriscono di "positive" possono uscirne, perchè ovviamente questo periodo avrà un termine.
> Il limbo è nella testa di Alberto.


Grazie Marjanna
Io sono in difficoltà in questo momento è non sapevo descrivere questo come l’ hai fatto tu.
È proprio così… io ho deciso di restare con la moglie, ma la decisione non è definitiva perche bisogna vedere con il tempo cosa succede, se pian piano mi passano tutti i momenti down, se rimane una piccola mcicareixe sopportabile. Dici bene anche che siamo in fase “fidanzatini, sicuramente non sarà per sempre così (anche se penso che se resteremo insieme sarà sicuramente un rapporto migliore), e bisogna vedere quando passato questo periodo cosa succederà. Ha anche scritto bene alla fine “il limbo è nella mia testa”. Il mio cuore ha deciso !!!


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 14:38)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Marjanna
> Io sono in difficoltà in questo momento è non sapevo descrivere questo come l’ hai fatto tu.
> È proprio così… io ho deciso di restare con la moglie, *ma la decisione non è definitiva* perche bisogna vedere con il tempo cosa succede, se pian piano mi passano tutti i momenti down, se rimane una piccola mcicareixe sopportabile. Dici bene anche che siamo in fase “fidanzatini, sicuramente non sarà per sempre così (anche se* penso che se resteremo insieme sarà sicuramente un rapporto migliore*), e bisogna vedere quando passato questo periodo cosa succederà. Ha anche scritto bene alla fine “il limbo è nella mia testa”. Il mio cuore ha deciso !!!


So che a volte vengono fatti errori di digitazione, ma mcicareixe non riesco a capirlo.
Sui neretti: cosa ti aspetti accada perchè la decisione (che io intendevo avevi già preso) diventi definitiva, con tanto di garanzia futura?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Martedì alle 14:43)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Vuole che ci crediamo prima noi così poi lo convinciamo.


Minchia mi sembra un po' complicato...
Oltretutto...la vedo difficile...convincerci...
Io la mia teoria ormai ce l ho


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 16:53)

Marjanna ha detto:


> So che a volte vengono fatti errori di digitazione, ma mcicareixe non riesco a capirlo.
> Sui neretti: cosa ti aspetti accada perchè la decisione (che io intendevo avevi già preso) diventi definitiva, con tanto di garanzia futura?


La decisione L’ ho presa. Per essere definitiva devo riuscire a scacciare il tarlo che martella e mi fa stare male e ogni tanto mi manda in down. Non voglio vivere per tutta la vita con questa ferita che continua a sanguinare, voglio solo una piccola cicatrice. Il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà (e se mai succederà), non nascondo che spesso mi spavento quando leggo di utenti che sono stati traditi e a distanza di 3/4/5 anni sono ancora sofferenti.


----------



## Etta (Martedì alle 17:01)

Alberto ha detto:


> leggo di utenti che sono stati traditi e a distanza di 3/4/5 anni sono ancora sofferenti.


Beh se fosse al contrario sarebbero fatti di pietra.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 17:06)

Alberto ha detto:


> La decisione L’ ho presa. Per essere definitiva devo riuscire a scacciare il tarlo che martella e mi fa stare male e ogni tanto mi manda in down. Non voglio vivere per tutta la vita con questa ferita che continua a sanguinare, voglio solo una piccola cicatrice. Il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà (e se mai succederà), non nascondo che spesso mi spavento quando leggo di utenti che sono stati traditi e a distanza di 3/4/5 anni sono ancora sofferenti.


No.
Tu vuoi rimuovere come se non fosse mai accaduto.
Vuoi

invece è


----------



## Alberto (Martedì alle 17:44)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Tu vuoi rimuovere come se non fosse mai accaduto.
> Vuoi
> View attachment 10831
> invece è View attachment 10832


Mi piacerebbe si…


----------



## Divì (Martedì alle 18:38)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe si…


Purtroppo non si può fare....


----------



## Anatoly79 (Martedì alle 19:23)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Anatoly per questa tua riflessione. Ne penso che mi prendi in giro, ne penso sia un attacco…. Anzi… trovo molto interessante quello che hai scritto, soprattutto il punto dove dici che non ho incassato il risarcimento cognitivo. Vero anche che non ha provato L’ ebrezza della perdita di quello che ha costruito. Devo farmi forza e cercare di essere meno debole…. Come hanno detto altri utenti è lei che ha qualcosa da farsi perdonare e non io.


Risarcimento Emotivo e non Cognitivo sono due cose diverse, ma ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Divì (Martedì alle 19:37)

@Alberto non esiste risarcimento così come non esiste merito. Non perdere tempo inseguendo illusioni.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 20:01)

Divì ha detto:


> @Alberto non esiste risarcimento così come non esiste merito. Non perdere tempo inseguendo illusioni.


Che fatica trasmettere questa cosa così liberatoria!
Del resto pure lo shampoo ci dobbiamo meritare!


----------



## Etta (Martedì alle 20:31)

Albè stasera su Rete4, in seconda serata, c’è il tuo film.


----------



## Pincopallino (Martedì alle 20:46)

Alberto ha detto:


> La decisione L’ ho presa. Per essere definitiva devo riuscire a scacciare il tarlo che martella e mi fa stare male e ogni tanto mi manda in down. Non voglio vivere per tutta la vita con questa ferita che continua a sanguinare, voglio solo una piccola cicatrice. Il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà (e se mai succederà), non nascondo che spesso mi spavento quando leggo di utenti che sono stati traditi e a distanza di 3/4/5 anni sono ancora sofferenti.


Per guarire bisogna avere il coraggio di mostrarla in pubblico la ferita. E tutti dovranno poterla vedere e sapere che sei stato cornuto e che state cercando di rimanere insieme. ma non accadrà e lo sai bene…


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 21:34)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Tu vuoi rimuovere come se non fosse mai accaduto.
> Vuoi
> View attachment 10831
> invece è View attachment 10832


minchia Bruni la seconda immagine è inquietantissima


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 21:40)

Marjanna ha detto:


> minchia Bruni la seconda immagine è inquietantissima


Le ho trovate... sono eloquenti.


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 21:45)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ho trovate... sono eloquenti.


Se la seconda descrive due dopo un tradimento risolto gli han fatto la lobotomia a entrambi!

Ma dimmi della prima:

1) ombra fiocco
2) nastro fiocco
3) quadri del colletto del vestito 
4) collana
5) cintura (vestito)
6) mano destra
7) calzini
8) fiorellino scarpe

me ne mancano due, non le vedo


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 21:46)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se la seconda descrive due dopo un tradimento risolto gli han fatto la lobotomia a entrambi!
> 
> Ma dimmi della prima:
> 
> ...


Ma ti pare che mi sono messa a cercare le differenze?


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 21:51)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che mi sono messa a cercare le differenze?


Io si, è stato più forte di me.
Dai guarda, voglio trovare le due che mancano.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 21:52)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io si, è stato più forte di me.
> Dai guarda, voglio trovare le due che mancano.


Senza impegnarmi avevo visto calze, scarpe, disegno maglia.


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 21:56)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza impegnarmi avevo visto calze, scarpe, disegno maglia.


Li ho già visti quelli.


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 21:59)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Li ho già visti quelli.


La collana, il nastro del fiocco in testa


----------



## Pensiero (Martedì alle 22:02)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La collana, il nastro del fiocco in testa


In quella di destra manca una ciocca/riga di capelli sotto a destra


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 22:03)

Pensiero ha detto:


> In quella di destra manca una ciocca/riga di capelli sotto a destra


Bravo.
Ma chi se ne frega non ce lo mettiamo?!


----------



## Pensiero (Martedì alle 22:05)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Ma chi se ne frega non ce lo mettiamo?!


Ormai è una sfida! Ne manca sempre uno! Che credo sia la chiazza rosa sotto la bocca che in quella di sinistra pare esserci (o forse no, non si capisce bene causa scritta)


----------



## omicron (Martedì alle 22:05)

[View attachment 10831
1) ombra fiocco
2) nastro fiocco
3) quadri del colletto del vestito 
4) collana
5) cintura (vestito)
6) mano destra
7) calzini
8) fiorellino scarpe
@Marjanna 
9) quadratino in basso centro gonna


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 22:08)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La collana, il nastro del fiocco in testa


Già scritti prima.



Pensiero ha detto:


> In quella di destra manca una ciocca/riga di capelli sotto a destra


Ma dici dove ci sono le lettere iS del logo sopra?



omicron ha detto:


> [View attachment 10831
> 1) ombra fiocco
> 2) nastro fiocco
> 3) quadri del colletto del vestito
> ...


Ma c’è il logo sopra, a me sembrano uguali.


----------



## Marjanna (Martedì alle 22:15)

Pensiero ha detto:


> Ormai è una sfida! Ne manca sempre uno! Che credo sia la chiazza rosa sotto la bocca che in quella di sinistra pare esserci (o forse no, non si capisce bene causa scritta)


Esatto!!! Bravo Pensiero, i due mancanti sono la chiazza rosa sotto al mento e il segno nella ciocca di capelli a destra che avevi indicato tu.
Qui si vedono meglio: https://www.123rf.com/photo_1696482...-find-10-differences-two-little-cute-dol.html

Ecco @Brunetta, trovati tutti!!!  
Adesso puoi consultare il manuale del DSM


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 08:36)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per guarire bisogna avere il coraggio di mostrarla in pubblico la ferita. E tutti dovranno poterla vedere e sapere che sei stato cornuto e che state cercando di rimanere insieme. ma non accadrà e lo sai bene…


Perché c’è bisogno di mostrare tutto come fosse un trofeo? Non ne vedo L’ esigenza…questa è una cosa nostra….e per uscirne fuori c’è bisogno solo della mia e sua forza non degli altri che guardano, consigliano, giudicano, ridono, piangono.


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 10:15)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché c’è bisogno di mostrare tutto come fosse un trofeo? Non ne vedo L’ esigenza…questa è una cosa nostra….e per uscirne fuori c’è bisogno solo della mia e sua forza non degli altri che guardano, consigliano, giudicano, ridono, piangono.


Ah non ne hai parlato con nessun famigliare?


----------



## Divì (Mercoledì alle 11:10)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah non ne hai parlato con nessun famigliare?


Lo trovi strano? Io no


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 11:29)

nel caso di questo autore tutto ciò risiede nel fatto che lui la ritiene unicamente un ferita al suo orgoglio. 
per questo ho posto il quesito.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 11:41)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah non ne hai parlato con nessun famigliare?


Con nessuno. Per assurdo quando me ne vado in down L’ unico mio sfogo è proprio lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 11:42)

Alberto ha detto:


> Con nessuno. Per assurdo quando me ne vado in down L’ unico mio sfogo è proprio lei.


Povera donna! Come la capisco!


----------



## Etta (Mercoledì alle 11:50)

Alberto ha detto:


> Con nessuno. Per assurdo quando me ne vado in down L’ unico mio sfogo è proprio lei.


Nemmeno un amico?


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 12:51)

Etta ha detto:


> Nemmeno un amico?


No Etta,nemmeno un amico. Se vogliamo proprio dire … gli unici amici (virtuali) sono qui, in questo forum.


----------



## Etta (Mercoledì alle 14:02)

Alberto ha detto:


> No Etta,nemmeno un amico. Se vogliamo proprio dire … gli unici amici (virtuali) sono qui, in questo forum.


Mi spiace.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 14:26)

Etta ha detto:


> Mi spiace.


Etta, volutamente non ho voluto dire niente a nessuno, nenanche ai suoi genitori e miei. Mi vergogno per lei….. non voglio che i parenti e gli amici cambiano opinione, anche se è lei che ha sbagliato, per me resta sempre la donna che amo.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 14:27)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Povera donna! Come la capisco!


La capisci? Dovresti capire me…. Ti ricordo che sono io il tradito e lei la traditrice.


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 14:29)

Alberto ha detto:


> La capisci? Dovresti capire me…. Ti ricordo che sono io il tradito e lei la traditrice.


No no io capisco lei!!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 14:30)

Alberto ha detto:


> La capisci? Dovresti capire me…. Ti ricordo che sono io il tradito e lei la traditrice.


ma vedi che rispondi come un bambino di 2 anni che fa le bizze???


----------



## spleen (Mercoledì alle 15:00)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Esatto!!! Bravo Pensiero, i due mancanti sono la chiazza rosa sotto al mento e il segno nella ciocca di capelli a destra che avevi indicato tu.
> Qui si vedono meglio: https://www.123rf.com/photo_1696482...-find-10-differences-two-little-cute-dol.html
> 
> Ecco @Brunetta, trovati tutti!!!
> Adesso puoi consultare il manuale del DSM


----------



## Etta (Mercoledì alle 15:08)

Alberto ha detto:


> Etta, volutamente non ho voluto dire niente a nessuno, nenanche ai suoi genitori e miei. Mi vergogno per lei….. non voglio che i parenti e gli amici cambiano opinione, anche se è lei che ha sbagliato, per me resta sempre la donna che amo.


Non metto in dubbio però non è che magari lo hai fatto perché indirettamente ti vergogni te a passare per cornuto? Ci sta eh.


----------



## Marjanna (Mercoledì alle 15:16)

spleen ha detto:


> View attachment 10835


 esatto!


----------



## oriente70 (Mercoledì alle 15:28)

spleen ha detto:


> View attachment 10835


Al centro della gonna in basso  è differente  e il numero delle ciglia dell'occhio destro


----------



## spleen (Mercoledì alle 15:44)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Al centro della gonna in basso  è differente  e il numero delle ciglia dell'occhio destro


La gonna sembra differente per le scritte in sottofondo, le ciglia conta meglio.


----------



## oriente70 (Mercoledì alle 15:45)

spleen ha detto:


> La gonna sembra differente per le scritte in sottofondo, le ciglia conta meglio.


Mi devo mettere gli occhiali


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 16:12)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma vedi che rispondi come un bambino di 2 anni che fa le bizze???


Ma in questo momento sono più fragile di un bambino di 2 anni. Ma perché dovrebbe essere lei “poverina” e non io? Solo perché io “rompo” perché lei mi ha tradito? È anormale che una persona sia disperata dopo il tradimento?


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 16:13)

Etta ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio però non è che magari lo hai fatto perché indirettamente ti vergogni te a passare per cornuto? Ci sta eh.


No Etta. Mi vergogno per lei.


----------



## danny (Mercoledì alle 16:15)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma in questo momento sono più fragile di un bambino di 2 anni. Ma perché dovrebbe essere lei “poverina” e non io? Solo perché io “rompo” perché lei mi ha tradito? *È anormale che una persona sia disperata dopo il tradimento?*


Sarebbe strano non lo fosse, in realtà.
Nella maggior parte dei casi, quando la fiducia e la persona amata erano importanti, è un trauma.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 16:23)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe strano non lo fosse, in realtà.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, quando la fiducia e la persona amata erano importanti, è un trauma.


Grazie Danny,
Meno male qualcuno che mi capisce… perché qui mi pare che alcuni utenti non fanno altro che vedere il mio stato come quello di un pazzo scatenato, un rompiballe si prima categoria.  Non capisco come si fa a ragionare così…. Relazione di oltre 25 anni, bella famiglia, figli, intesa totale, mai annoiati con vita mondana e nonostante ciò un tradimento. E secondo alcuni dovrei lasciarla in battuta o perdonare e stop….
Ma come si fa a ragionare così? Ci vuole tempo e questo lo dice la maggior parte di utenti che hanno scirtto e che sono stati traditi quindi con esperienza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 16:27)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma in questo momento sono più fragile di un bambino di 2 anni. Ma perché dovrebbe essere lei “poverina” e non io? Solo perché io “rompo” perché lei mi ha tradito? È anormale che una persona sia disperata dopo il tradimento?


ma il problema non è che rompi a noi(che un po'è vero)...il discorso è che ti stai crogiolando nei tuoi lamenti...fai una cosa...leggi tutti i tuoi interventi...cosa ne esce? Mia nonna mi diceva sempre che è inutile piangere sul latte versato, lo penso anche io, non è facile la tua situazione ma non va bene neppure il tuo modo di affrontarla.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 16:35)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma il problema non è che rompi a noi(che un po'è vero)...il discorso è che ti stai crogiolando nei tuoi lamenti...fai una cosa...leggi tutti i tuoi interventi...cosa ne esce? Mia nonna mi diceva sempre che è inutile piangere sul latte versato, lo penso anche io, non è facile la tua situazione ma non va bene neppure il tuo modo di affrontarla.


Eh lo so….. ma …. È troppo presto x prendere una decisione definitiva. Non voglio sbagliare. Il mio istinto era di lasciarla e game over. Magari sarebbe stato più facile, si lascia, si soffre, il tempo passa e pian piano si soffre sempre meno fino a sparire dopo aver trovato un’ altra donna con cui si sta bene. Il cuore mi dice di restare con lei ma non riesco proprio ad accettare quello che è successo (per ora)…. Sto temporeggiando per fare più chiarezza dentro di me.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 16:39)

Alberto ha detto:


> Eh lo so….. ma …. È troppo presto x prendere una decisione definitiva. Non voglio sbagliare. Il mio istinto era di lasciarla e game over. Magari sarebbe stato più facile, si lascia, si soffre, il tempo passa e pian piano si soffre sempre meno fino a sparire dopo aver trovato un’ altra donna con cui si sta bene. Il cuore mi dice di restare con lei ma non riesco proprio ad accettare quello che è successo (per ora)…. Sto temporeggiando per fare più chiarezza dentro di me.


ma quello è fisiologico....il problema è che te sei statico nelle tue idee.


----------



## danny (Mercoledì alle 16:40)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Danny,
> Meno male qualcuno che mi capisce… perché qui mi pare che alcuni utenti non fanno altro che vedere il mio stato come quello di un pazzo scatenato, un rompiballe si prima categoria.  Non capisco come si fa a ragionare così…. Relazione di oltre 25 anni, bella famiglia, figli, intesa totale, mai annoiati con vita mondana e nonostante ciò un tradimento. E secondo alcuni dovrei lasciarla in battuta o perdonare e stop….
> Ma come si fa a ragionare così? Ci vuole tempo e questo lo dice la maggior parte di utenti che hanno scirtto e che sono stati traditi quindi con esperienza.


Io non ho perdonato.
Ho capito, che è una cosa differente.
E quello che ho afferrato ha reso mia moglie molto più umana, molto più terrena e fragile, quasi banale, ma meno attraente.
Capire è un'arma a doppio taglio. Da un lato ridimensiona l'accaduto: penso che avrei potuto farlo anche io, per dire, trovandomi in circostanze analoghe. E questa consapevolezza è positiva. Scarica il tradimento.
Dall'altro lato però ti trovi a doverti confrontare con la tangibilità della mediocrità, che tante coppie portano con sé e che osservavi semplicemente senza essere però costretto a pensarlo della tua.
E' quel tante coppie che condanna quel che resta a perdere ad un tratto l'unicità che rendeva il rapporto prezioso.
A questo si accompagnano la paura, la sfiducia, il rancore, che sopravvivono a piccole dosi, ma si innestano nei ricordi, e ancora degradano il presente. Mi si può dire: ma non ti eri innamorato di una persona reale?
Certo, e quella persona è ancora lì.
Conoscevo i suoi egoismi, ma non li avevo mai visti in una dimensione che potesse farmi così male.
Non ne conoscevo i limiti. Ora li so, e inevitabilmente questo cambia tutto. E' come quando il tuo cane ti morde e ti fa male: sapevi benissimo che i cani mordono, ma mai avresti pensato che lui potesse farlo a te.
Quando una persona ti fa male, puoi capire, puoi afferrare la vera natura del tutto, ma niente torna più come prima.
E' la memoria che richiede il  tempo necessario affinché si affievolisca il ricordo del trauma. O del morso, se preferisci.


----------



## ologramma (Mercoledì alle 17:30)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Danny,
> Meno male qualcuno che mi capisce… perché qui mi pare che alcuni utenti non fanno altro che vedere il mio stato come quello di un pazzo scatenato, un rompiballe si prima categoria.  Non capisco come si fa a ragionare così…. Relazione di oltre 25 anni, bella famiglia, figli, intesa totale, mai annoiati con vita mondana e nonostante ciò un tradimento. E secondo alcuni dovrei lasciarla in battuta o perdonare e stop….
> Ma come si fa a ragionare così? Ci vuole tempo e questo lo dice la maggior parte di utenti che hanno scirtto e che sono stati traditi quindi con esperienza.


Alberto te l'ho detto se non lo accetti quello che tua moglie ti ha fatto penso che devi allontanarti ,non si vive bene così,lo che ti frena il dispiacere che daresti a loro ,ma ripeto non è bello vivere così.
Puoi amarla immensamente ma se non fai pace con il tuo cervello,  il tradimento è come un tarlo  che mangia e corrode alla fine non rimane che polvere


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 18:03)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma quello è fisiologico....il problema è che te sei statico nelle tue idee.


Non sono statiche le mie idee, è statico il mio stato attuale.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 18:31)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho perdonato.
> Ho capito, che è una cosa differente.
> E quello che ho afferrato ha reso mia moglie molto più umana, molto più terrena e fragile, quasi banale, ma meno attraente.
> Capire è un'arma a doppio taglio. Da un lato ridimensiona l'accaduto: penso che avrei potuto farlo anche io, per dire, trovandomi in circostanze analoghe. E questa consapevolezza è positiva. Scarica il tradimento.
> ...


Bellissimo quello che hai scritto. Di fatto è proprio così, fa male aver scoperto una persona che non è quella che si era mostrata per oltre 25 anni, Putroppo hai ragione… lei mi ha “morso” e non avrei mai pensato che potesse fare una cosa del genere e dopo questo morso faccio fatica a considerala ancora come prima.
condivido tutto a parte la tua considerazione:
“
Ho capito, che è una cosa differente.
E quello che ho afferrato ha reso mia moglie molto più umana, molto più terrena e fragile, quasi banale, ma meno attraente.”

io non la vedo cosi ….E Putroppo la vedo ancora  più attraente….la desidero come se non avessi mai avuto un rapporto, delle volte mi sento un “animale“ in calore…. Alterno fasi di passione pura a momenti di ampia tenerezza… quando andiamo a letto cerco il contatto… la accarezzo, la massaggio, ho sempre voglia di toccarla. Già mi aspetto ora i soliti noti che scriveranno che palle… che ansia… che stress… ma vi garantisco che quando questo non capita lei ne risente e la mattina successiva ma lo fa presente … “ che avevi ieri? Mi sono mancate le tue coccole”…. Ora altri  “soliti noti ” diranno e lei che fa? Ti stai zerbinando” ecc… do già la risposta preventiva:
Non mi zerbino perché mi piace quello che faccio, ho voglia di toccarla e mi rilassa (spesso mi ingrifa)…. Lei… beh… lei fa lo stesso più o meno…. Quando sto dormendo arriva lei ad accarezzarmi e baciarmi, dopo un po’ di massaggini fatti da me e mi stanco magari mi giro, lei si avvicina subito a farmi le carinerie e i “grattini”….
Insomma la desidero e mi desidera, come ha scritto qualche utente (non ricordo il nome e mi scuso), siamo sicuramente in una fase passeggera da fidanzatini, tutto bello… ad eccezione della mia testa che ritorna sempre e costantemente a pensare a quel maledetto tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 18:43)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Danny,
> Meno male qualcuno che mi capisce… perché qui mi pare che alcuni utenti non fanno altro che vedere il mio stato come quello di un pazzo scatenato, un rompiballe si prima categoria.  Non capisco come si fa a ragionare così…. Relazione di oltre 25 anni, bella famiglia, figli, intesa totale, mai annoiati con vita mondana e nonostante ciò un tradimento. E secondo alcuni dovrei lasciarla in battuta o perdonare e stop….
> Ma come si fa a ragionare così? Ci vuole tempo e questo lo dice la maggior parte di utenti che hanno scirtto e che sono stati traditi quindi con esperienza.


Sei il mio omologo uomo.
Ma io non trovo credibile la versione di tua moglie.


----------



## ologramma (Mercoledì alle 18:49)

Alberto ha detto:


> Bellissimo quello che hai scritto. Di fatto è proprio così, fa male aver scoperto una persona che non è quella che si era mostrata per oltre 25 anni, Putroppo hai ragione… lei mi ha “morso” e non avrei mai pensato che potesse fare una cosa del genere e dopo questo morso faccio fatica a considerala ancora come prima.
> condivido tutto a parte la tua considerazione:
> “
> Ho capito, che è una cosa differente.
> ...


leggo e ti dico non ti fare , come dimo a Roma tutte ste pippe mentali e dai ,sfrutta il momento e tromba  , poi al dopo c'è sempre tempo


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 18:50)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei il mio omologo uomo.
> Ma io non trovo credibile la versione di tua moglie.


Si brunella me lo hai detto tante volte e tante volte ti ho detto che la versione è quella e ci credo perché ho le prove di ciò, poi naturalmente ci possono essere delle sfaccettature non dette, niente sarà mai al 100% però ti garantisco che le cose successe e quelle più importanti, per la gran parte sono quelle e ho spiegato tante e tante volte come sono andate le cose. Una domanda:
So cosa significa “omologo” ma non capisco cosa intendi in quella frase.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 19:02)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si brunella me lo hai detto tante volte e tante volte ti ho detto che la versione è quella e ci credo perché ho le prove di ciò, poi naturalmente ci possono essere delle sfaccettature non dette, niente sarà mai al 100% però ti garantisco che le cose successe e quelle più importanti, per la gran parte sono quelle e ho spiegato tante e tante volte come sono andate le cose. Una domanda:
> So cosa significa “omologo” ma non capisco cosa intendi in quella frase.


Moglie in matrimonio funzionante, tradita dopo 25 anni.


----------



## Etta (Mercoledì alle 19:03)

Alberto ha detto:


> No Etta. Mi vergogno per lei.


Beh di certo non è da andarne fiera.


----------



## Marjanna (Mercoledì alle 19:18)

Alberto ha detto:


> Eh lo so….. ma …. È troppo presto x prendere una decisione definitiva. Non voglio sbagliare. Il mio istinto era di lasciarla e game over. Magari sarebbe stato più facile, si lascia, si soffre, il tempo passa e pian piano si soffre sempre meno fino a sparire dopo aver trovato un’ altra donna con cui si sta bene. Il cuore mi dice di restare con lei ma non riesco proprio ad accettare quello che è successo (per ora)…. Sto temporeggiando per fare più chiarezza dentro di me.


Alberto ma cosa intendi con "Il cuore mi dice". Il nostro cuore non ragiona, è il cervello che ci dice, probabilmente nonostante tutto la ritieni una valida compagna.
Ma c’è una parte nel tuo cervello che non si vuole allineare a questa visione, che batte e ti fa star male, o venire il tarlo come dici. Io non so se sia una questione di virilità ferita, che una parte di te alla fine non creda alla versione data, ma temo non cambierà finchè la situazione rimarrà statica. 
A volte la vita ci pone di fronte ad eventi imprevedibili, questo è uno che hai vissuto, ma certamente non è il solo che hai vissuto.
Non so se tu hai chiaro cosa alimenta ciò che ti fa star male. Prova ad ascoltarti.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 19:22)

ologramma ha detto:


> leggo e ti dico non ti fare , come dimo a Roma tutte ste pippe mentali e dai ,sfrutta il momento e tromba  , poi al dopo c'è sempre tempo


Grande Ologramma… ti adoro. Beh si…. In effetti…. Quei momenti sono vernante piacevoli…e ti dirò di più….ho aperto il mio cervello alle mie più ampie fantasie nascoste


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 19:24)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grande Ologramma… ti adoro. Beh si…. In effetti…. Quei momenti sono vernante piacevoli…e ti dirò di più….ho aperto il mio cervello alle mie più ampie fantasie nascoste


Il grande maestro @ologramma


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mercoledì alle 19:24)

ologramma ha detto:


> Alberto te l'ho detto se non lo accetti quello che tua moglie ti ha fatto penso che devi allontanarti ,non si vive bene così,lo che ti frena il dispiacere che daresti a loro ,ma ripeto non è bello vivere così.
> Puoi amarla immensamente ma se non fai pace con il tuo cervello,  il tradimento è come un tarlo  che mangia e corrode alla fine non rimane che polvere


Però scusa, io non posso non risponderti a quello che hai detto, cioè, magari mi sbaglio, non direi ..."non lo accetti quello che tua moglie ti ha fatto...", in quanto penso, se una persona parte dal preconcetto di fare male una persona sicuramente non pensa di fargli male in questo modo, magari lo prende a sberle (ok siamo per la non violenza), diciamo che se proprio vuole stare in tempa di trombate " si fa trovare con le mani nella marmellata" almeno ci sono le immagini che rafforzano il concetto, almeno siamo sicuri di non sbagliare, ripeto chi è in torto ha il dovere "MORALE" di farsi perdonare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 19:25)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Però scusa, io non posso non risponderti a quello che hai detto, cioè, magari mi sbaglio, non direi ..."non lo accetti quello che tua moglie ti ha fatto...", in quanto penso, se una persona parte dal preconcetto di fare male una persona sicuramente non pensa di fargli male in questo modo, magari lo prende a sberle (ok siamo per la non violenza), diciamo che se proprio vuole stare in tempa di trombate " si fa trovare con le mani nella marmellata" almeno ci sono le immagini che rafforzano il concetto, almeno siamo sicuri di non sbagliare, ripeto chi è in torto ha il dovere "MORALE" di farsi perdonare.


200 frustate bastano?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mercoledì alle 19:27)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> 200 frustate bastano?


ma che c'entra qui mi pare che siamo a ruoli invertiti....la moglie tradisce il marito e il marito deve chiedere scusa...va bene tutto ma voglio almeno tenere il classico cliché, almeno all'occhio sociale


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 19:35)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> ma che c'entra qui mi pare che siamo a ruoli invertiti....la moglie tradisce il marito e il marito deve chiedere scusa...va bene tutto ma voglio almeno tenere il classico cliché, almeno all'occhio sociale


Mah....


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mercoledì alle 19:36)

La moglie di Alberto, come anche altre storie, non HA VOLUTO MORDERE, Alberto, ma ha fatto qualcosa, in questo caso una trombata con uno che la tampinava da un'anno, conseguentemente TRADENDO Alberto, ovvio sono sposati..., ma non diciamo che ha voluto "mordere", con l'intenzione di colpire Alberto, non è battaglia navale, cominciamo e consiglio ad Alberto, di vedere l'azione, il gesto e non il contorno.
Perchè dico questo, leggo in un post di Alberto che si vergogna per lei, aspettate, ma perchè? Si potrebbe vergognare per Lei se Alberto l'avesse indotta o costretta a una condotta immorale, ma così non è stato, quindi, resta quello che ha scritto qualcuno, ovvero che Alberto non sopporterebbe che si sappia in giro, certo a nessuno piace,  che si sappia in giro che la moglie si sia fatta scopare da qualcun altro, però è successo.


----------



## ologramma (Mercoledì alle 19:38)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il grande maestro @ologramma


di vita  ma non da prendere a modello


----------



## ologramma (Mercoledì alle 19:41)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Però scusa, io non posso non risponderti a quello che hai detto, cioè, magari mi sbaglio, non direi ..."non lo accetti quello che tua moglie ti ha fatto...", in quanto penso, se una persona parte dal preconcetto di fare male una persona sicuramente non pensa di fargli male in questo modo, magari lo prende a sberle (ok siamo per la non violenza), diciamo che se proprio vuole stare in tempa di trombate " si fa trovare con le mani nella marmellata" almeno ci sono le immagini che rafforzano il concetto, almeno siamo sicuri di non sbagliare, ripeto chi è in torto ha il dovere "MORALE" di farsi perdonare.


senti Anatoly  per me lei o ha capito la cazzata per averlo tradito subito oppure come dicono spesso non ha retto ai sensi di colpa  ed ha confessato , ma come la giri e la rigiri l'ha tradito ce poco da fa


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 19:42)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Alberto ma cosa intendi con "Il cuore mi dice". Il nostro cuore non ragiona, è il cervello che ci dice, probabilmente nonostante tutto la ritieni una valida compagna.
> Ma c’è una parte nel tuo cervello che non si vuole allineare a questa visione, che batte e ti fa star male, o venire il tarlo come dici. Io non so se sia una questione di virilità ferita, che una parte di te alla fine non creda alla versione data, ma temo non cambierà finchè la situazione rimarrà V po statica.
> A volte la vita ci pone di fronte ad eventi imprevedibili, questo è uno che hai vissuto, ma certamente non è il solo che hai vissuto.
> Non so se tu hai chiaro cosa alimenta ciò che ti fa star male. Prova ad ascoltarti.


Ciao Marjanna,
Si, a parte il tradimento reputo sia  una ottima compagna, moglie e madre. Non è questione di virilità e credo ciecamente alla versione perché come già detto ci sono delle prove su alcune cose e su altre poteva starsene zitta, sia sul tradimento confessato, sia su altre cose, tipo poteva dire che per la tensione non è riuscita ad arrivare all’ orgasmo, invece ha detto tranquillamente che L’ ha avuto, sia sul fatto che dopo lui ha voluto finire masturbandosi mentre la guardava, tieni presente che questa cosa ha fatto fatica a dirla perché si vergognava. E concludo dicendo che non ha chiuso perché delusa (qualcuno asserisce questo), ma solo perché subito dopo è come se si fosse svegliata da un incubo, si sentiva frastornata. D’altronde dietro ad una prima delusione (a parte che lei ha avuto L orgasmo), comunque se aveva altre fantasie poteva benissimo fare altri incontri con il tizio. Si sa che molti non sfociano subito tutte le proprie arti amatorie e/o fantasie.
La risposta alla tua ultima domanda è che come  diceva Danny, vedevo la nostra coppia diversa, esclusiva, quasi unica rispetto a tante coppie mediocre, vedevo lei speciale, avevo piena fiducia, mi sono sentito non rispettato e sapere che sia stata tanto egoista da pensare solo a lei senza pensare al male che mi stava facendo, mi fa imbufalire, infine si è dimostrata a stupida… mettere sul piatto una vita intera, un matrimonio, una famiglia per una socpata mi sembra proprio di basso livello.


----------



## ologramma (Mercoledì alle 19:45)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il grande maestro @ologramma


senti mettiamola così  , se uno si masturba si pensa di tutto e di più per arrivare al piacere e non si hanno sensi di colpa , invece certe mogli come certi mariti  nel frequentare  una persona che trovano , gradevole , arrapante ,  fanno iol passo di tradire , dirai non potevano soddisfarsi da soli o dicendo al marito o molgie stasera ci diamo di brutto?
Se troviamo una soluzzione al problema chiudiamo il forum  , e ci facciamo un brindisi  dei scampati pericoli , ma il mondo non va così


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 19:55)

[





ologramma ha detto:


> senti mettiamola così  , se uno si masturba si pensa di tutto e di più per arrivare al piacere e non si hanno sensi di colpa , invece certe mogli come certi mariti  nel frequentare  una persona che trovano , gradevole , arrapante ,  fanno iol passo di tradire , dirai non potevano soddisfarsi da soli o dicendo al marito o molgie stasera ci diamo di brutto?
> Se troviamo una soluzzione al problema chiudiamo il forum  , e ci facciamo un brindisi  dei scampati pericoli , ma il mondo non va così


Ma lo dici a me?


----------



## Mir (Mercoledì alle 20:16)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma il problema non è che rompi a noi(che un po'è vero)...il discorso è che ti stai crogiolando nei tuoi lamenti...fai una cosa...leggi tutti i tuoi interventi...cosa ne esce? Mia nonna mi diceva sempre che è inutile piangere sul latte versato, lo penso anche io, non è facile la tua situazione ma non va bene neppure il tuo modo di affrontarla.


Ma quel proverbio vale se il latte lo hai versato tu.....


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 20:32)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Alberto ma cosa intendi con "Il cuore mi dice". Il nostro cuore non ragiona, è il cervello che ci dice, probabilmente nonostante tutto la ritieni una valida compagna.
> Ma c’è una parte nel tuo cervello che non si vuole allineare a questa visione, che batte e ti fa star male, o venire il tarlo come dici. Io non so se sia una questione di virilità ferita, che una parte di te alla fine non creda alla versione data, ma temo non cambierà finchè la situazione rimarrà statica.
> A volte la vita ci pone di fronte ad eventi imprevedibili, questo è uno che hai vissuto, ma certamente non è il solo che hai vissuto.
> Non so se tu hai chiaro cosa alimenta ciò che ti fa star male. Prova ad ascoltarti.


Il cuore è solo una pompa.
Secondo me lo si sopravaluta pure.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 21:15)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma quel proverbio vale se il latte lo hai versato tu.....


Touche'


----------



## Nocciola (Mercoledì alle 21:18)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grande Ologramma… ti adoro. Beh si…. In effetti…. Quei momenti sono vernante piacevoli…e ti dirò di più….ho aperto il mio cervello alle mie più ampie fantasie nascoste


A me fa sempre strank che dopo un grande torto si abbia la voglia di condividere l’intimità . Per me sarebbe l’ultimo pensiero e soprattutto farei molta fatica


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 22:16)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> La moglie di Alberto, come anche altre storie, non HA VOLUTO MORDERE, Alberto, ma ha fatto qualcosa, in questo caso una trombata con uno che la tampinava da un'anno, conseguentemente TRADENDO Alberto, ovvio sono sposati..., ma non diciamo che ha voluto "mordere", con l'intenzione di colpire Alberto, non è battaglia navale, cominciamo e consiglio ad Alberto, di vedere l'azione, il gesto e non il contorno.
> Perchè dico questo, leggo in un post di Alberto che si vergogna per lei, aspettate, ma perchè? Si potrebbe vergognare per Lei se Alberto l'avesse indotta o costretta a una condotta immorale, ma così non è stato, quindi, resta quello che ha scritto qualcuno, ovvero che Alberto non sopporterebbe che si sappia in giro, certo a nessuno piace,  che si sappia in giro che la moglie si sia fatta scopare da qualcun altro, però è successo.


Dipende dal significato che si dà al tradimento. Alberto ha più volte ribadito il significato religioso.
Questo contrasta con le fantasie sessuali che si sta scatenando, ma non è che tutti siano coerenti.


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 22:54)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Moglie in matrimonio funzionante, tradita dopo 25 anni.


Grazie Brunella. Mi è sfuggito il proseguo: hai perdonato?


----------



## Alberto (Mercoledì alle 22:56)

ologramma ha detto:


> senti Anatoly  per me lei o ha capito la cazzata per averlo tradito subito oppure come dicono spesso non ha retto ai sensi di colpa  ed ha confessato , ma come la giri e la rigiri l'ha tradito ce poco da fa


Oppure entrambe le cose


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:02)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Brunella. Mi è sfuggito il proseguo: hai perdonato?


L’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni.


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 23:05)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni.


Brunella…ti ha chiamata….


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 23:06)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni.


Ed ha pensato seriamente di passarci sopra con la macchina una dozzina di volte avanti e indietro


----------



## Lostris (Mercoledì alle 23:07)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me fa sempre strank che dopo un grande torto si abbia la voglia di condividere l’intimità . Per me sarebbe l’ultimo pensiero e soprattutto farei molta fatica


Pure io.
Eppure si sentono tante dinamiche simili.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:12)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brunella…ti ha chiamata….


È già buono che non mi abbia chiamata Brunetto, viste le confusioni sul genere.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:15)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ed ha pensato seriamente di passarci sopra con la macchina una dozzina di volte avanti e indietro


Basta privare qualcuno della mia persona per condannarlo all’inferno 


Si capisce che scherzo.
Anni fa mi avevano accusata di cercare il potere nel forum. Io ho messo come immagine profilo l’anello del Signore degli anelli e ...mi hanno bannata. 
L’amministratore aveva il senso dell’umorismo di un paracarro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 23:18)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta privare qualcuno della mia persona per condannarlo all’inferno
> 
> 
> Si capisce che scherzo.
> ...


Veramente???


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:22)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Veramente???


Veramente.
Io mi sono fatta i fatti miei.
Gli altri utenti hanno chiesto che venissi perdonata (di che? )
Allora l’amministratore ha fatto un sondaggio: a) farmi rientrare b) annullare il ban (non uguale, ma più o meno).
Ovviamente qualsiasi fosse la risposta era a mio favore.
Bannati tutti 
@Nocciola può confermare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 23:24)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente.
> Io mi sono fatta i fatti miei.
> Gli altri utenti hanno chiesto che venissi perdonata (di che? )
> Allora l’amministratore ha fatto un sondaggio: a) farmi rientrare b) annullare il ban (non uguale, ma più o meno).
> ...


Che spettacolo!!!!...non stiamo parlando di @perplesso ... giusto?


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:25)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che spettacolo!!!!...non stiamo parlando di @perplesso ... giusto?


No. Un altro. 
@perplesso  è strano forte, ma non come il precedente. Il precedente ancora se ne andato dicendo che sarebbe andato in carcere


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 23:25)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È già buono che non mi abbia chiamata Brunetto, viste le confusioni sul genere.


Ma si dai oramai siamo tutti fluid….


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:26)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma si dai oramai siamo tutti fluid….


Parla per te.


----------



## Pincopallino (Mercoledì alle 23:28)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parla per te.


Fluid e’ un termine usato dalle mie collaboratrici più giovani. Ho dovuto gughelare di nascosto per capire che di che minkia parlavano e capii che il soggetto non avevo minkia.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:33)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fluid e’ un termine usato dalle mie collaboratrici più giovani. Ho dovuto gughelare di nascosto per capire che di che minkia parlavano e capii che il soggetto non avevo minkia.



Io so tutto da tempo.
Da quando ero stata sgridata perché non avevo capito perché dire che gli assorbenti mestruali sono per le donne era offensivo. Risposta: perché non li usano solo le donne


----------



## Vera (Mercoledì alle 23:35)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so tutto da tempo.
> Da quando ero stata sgridata perché non avevo capito perché dire che gli assorbenti mestruali sono per le donne era offensivo. Risposta: perché non li usano solo le donne


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:41)

Vera ha detto:


>


Mi sa che sei una terf come me.


----------



## Vera (Mercoledì alle 23:44)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei una terf come me.


Dipende, cos'è una terf?


----------



## Nocciola (Mercoledì alle 23:47)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente.
> Io mi sono fatta i fatti miei.
> Gli altri utenti hanno chiesto che venissi perdonata (di che? )
> Allora l’amministratore ha fatto un sondaggio: a) farmi rientrare b) annullare il ban (non uguale, ma più o meno).
> ...


Confermo


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:48)

Vera ha detto:


> Dipende, cos'è una terf?


Sei ignoraaaante?
terf è un acronimo per transfobica/o
Gli assorbenti servono agli uomini che sono ancora biologicamente femmine e hanno ancora le mestruazioni.
Io (che sono stigmatizzata come terf) non capisco come, avendo ancora le mestruazioni e prendendo ormoni maschili per cambiare questo stato di cose, possano negare reale “il sesso assegnato alla nascita“.


----------



## Vera (Mercoledì alle 23:53)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ignoraaaante?
> terf è un acronimo per transfobica/o
> Gli assorbenti servono agli uomini che sono ancora biologicamente femmine e hanno ancora le mestruazioni.
> Io (che sono stigmatizzata come terf) non capisco come, avendo ancora le mestruazioni e prendendo ormoni maschili per cambiare questo stato di cose, possano negare reale “il sesso assegnato alla nascita“.


Ci sono ormai così tante categorie che rischi di offendere, facilmente, chiunque


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 23:57)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci sono ormai così tante categorie che rischi di offendere, facilmente, chiunque


Di volta in volta chiedi il pronome gradito. Alberto è avanti


----------



## Etta (Giovedì alle 00:02)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @perplesso  è strano forte, ma non come il precedente.


Ussignur, e chi era, satana?


----------



## massy (Giovedì alle 00:04)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci sono ormai così tante categorie che rischi di offendere, facilmente, chiunque


Come coglione almeno non sono fluido o truzzo


----------



## Marjanna (Giovedì alle 00:07)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pure io.
> Eppure si sentono tante dinamiche simili.


Non ti è mai capitato di litigare con il tuo compagno o con qualcuno che ti piaceva tanto (non una donna ovviamente) e che durante la lite ti venisse voglia di fare l’amore con lui? In tutte quelle robine che si attivano nel nostro cervello veniamo spinti a cercare l'equilibrio nel modo più semplice e immediato. Fare l’amore!
Ad Alberto capita qualcosa di simile, solo che non è un semplice lite, è un cumulo emotivo di tensione che porta malessere. Il sesso diventa un canale sia per scaricare tensioni, ansie che per trovare una "unione".

Ho messo unione tra virgolette, perchè non sempre poi dopo son magicamente rose e fiori.


----------



## Nocciola (Giovedì alle 00:25)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ti è mai capitato di litigare con il tuo compagno o con qualcuno che ti piaceva tanto (non una donna ovviamente) e che durante la lite ti venisse voglia di fare l’amore con lui? In tutte quelle robine che si attivano nel nostro cervello veniamo spinti a cercare l'equilibrio nel modo più semplice e immediato. Fare l’amore!
> Ad Alberto capita qualcosa di simile, solo che non è un semplice lite, è un cumulo emotivo di tensione che porta malessere. Il sesso diventa un canale sia per scaricare tensioni, ansie che per trovare una "unione".
> 
> Ho messo unione tra virgolette, perchè non sempre poi dopo son magicamente rose e fiori.


Un conto è una litigata, un conto è scopare con qualcuno per cui hai perso stima sia per un tradimento o per altro. In me il desiderio è la prima cosa che sparisce


----------



## Marjanna (Giovedì alle 00:40)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è una litigata, un conto è scopare con qualcuno per cui hai perso stima sia per un tradimento o per altro. In me il desiderio è la prima cosa che sparisce


 è quanto dicono per dare una spiegazione, poi volendo uno si va a leggere articoli più dettagliati.

Comunque anche nelle litigate, se non è una e poi si risolve la questione, non lo trovo bello.
Quando ero più giovane ci vedevo slanci di passione, ma se pensi a coppie che vivono così, alla fine in costanti tensioni, non è vivere sereni.


----------



## Lostris (Giovedì alle 00:43)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ti è mai capitato di litigare con il tuo compagno o con qualcuno che ti piaceva tanto (non una donna ovviamente) e che durante la lite ti venisse voglia di fare l’amore con lui? In tutte quelle robine che si attivano nel nostro cervello veniamo spinti a cercare l'equilibrio nel modo più semplice e immediato. Fare l’amore!


Sì, mi è capitato di litigare e avere voglia di fare sesso.
Per ridurre la tensione, la distanza, per mettere un punto momentaneo. Ma non è la norma.

Poi erano discussioni di un certo tipo e di una certa intensità.
Se trascende troppo, se si mette in discussione la relazione, se non riconosco più la persona che ho davanti e mi sento ingannata, non la provo, l’attrazione. Non voglio proprio essere toccata.

E non riesco molto a comprendere chi la prova, ammetto.
Tante volte mi sembra più una sorta di “rivincita”, quasi un rimarcare il territorio. Oppure una prova di potere.


----------



## Marjanna (Giovedì alle 00:44)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì, mi è capitato di litigare e avere voglia di fare sesso.
> Per ridurre la tensione, la distanza, per mettere un punto momentaneo. Ma non è la norma.
> 
> Poi erano discussioni di un certo tipo e di una certa intensità.
> ...


Ci sta.


----------



## Etta (Giovedì alle 07:57)

massy ha detto:


> Come coglione almeno non sono fluido o truzzo


Non sento la parola truzzo tipo dal 2005.


----------



## Alberto (Giovedì alle 08:00)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ed ha pensato seriamente di passarci sopra con la macchina una dozzina di volte avanti e indietro





Brunetta ha detto:


> Di volta in volta chiedi il pronome gradito. Alberto è avanti


esatto


----------



## Brunetta (Giovedì alle 09:08)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ti è mai capitato di litigare con il tuo compagno o con qualcuno che ti piaceva tanto (non una donna ovviamente) e che durante la lite ti venisse voglia di fare l’amore con lui? In tutte quelle robine che si attivano nel nostro cervello veniamo spinti a cercare l'equilibrio nel modo più semplice e immediato. Fare l’amore!
> Ad Alberto capita qualcosa di simile, solo che non è un semplice lite, è un cumulo emotivo di tensione che porta malessere. Il sesso diventa un canale sia per scaricare tensioni, ansie che per trovare una "unione".
> 
> Ho messo unione tra virgolette, perchè non sempre poi dopo son magicamente rose e fiori.


NO


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Giovedì alle 10:57)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sento la parola truzzo tipo dal 2005.


Io uso tamarro...
Da sempre e continuerò...


----------



## Etta (Giovedì alle 11:25)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io uso tamarro...
> Da sempre e continuerò...


Tamarro lo sento ogni tanto ma truzzo giuro non lo sento dalle superiori.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Giovedì alle 11:29)

Etta ha detto:


> Tamarro lo sento ogni tanto ma truzzo giuro non lo sento dalle superiori.


Ma sei alle superiori


----------



## Etta (Giovedì alle 11:51)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sei alle superiori


Magari.


----------



## Alberto (Giovedì alle 19:58)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NO


Non sai cosa ti perdi


----------



## Pincopallino (Giovedì alle 20:23)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ignoraaaante?
> terf è un acronimo per transfobica/o
> Gli assorbenti servono agli uomini che sono ancora biologicamente femmine e hanno ancora le mestruazioni.
> Io (che sono stigmatizzata come terf) non capisco come, avendo ancora le mestruazioni e prendendo ormoni maschili per cambiare questo stato di cose, possano negare reale “il sesso assegnato alla nascita“.


non ho capito un cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (Giovedì alle 20:25)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non ho capito un cazzo.


Fattelo spiegare dai figli.


----------



## Pincopallino (Giovedì alle 20:28)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fattelo spiegare dai figli.


Sono troppo avanti anche per questo.


----------



## Jacaranda (Giovedì alle 22:56)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Marjanna,
> Si, a parte il tradimento reputo sia  una ottima compagna, moglie e madre. Non è questione di virilità e credo ciecamente alla versione perché come già detto ci sono delle prove su alcune cose e su altre poteva starsene zitta, sia sul tradimento confessato, sia su altre cose, tipo poteva dire che per la tensione non è riuscita ad arrivare all’ orgasmo, invece ha detto tranquillamente che L’ ha avuto, sia sul fatto che dopo lui ha voluto finire masturbandosi mentre la guardava, tieni presente che questa cosa ha fatto fatica a dirla perché si vergognava. E concludo dicendo che non ha chiuso perché delusa (qualcuno asserisce questo), ma solo perché subito dopo è come se si fosse svegliata da un incubo, si sentiva frastornata. D’altronde dietro ad una prima delusione (a parte che lei ha avuto L orgasmo), comunque se aveva altre fantasie poteva benissimo fare altri incontri con il tizio. Si sa che molti non sfociano subito tutte le proprie arti amatorie e/o fantasie.
> La risposta alla tua ultima domanda è che come  diceva Danny, vedevo la nostra coppia diversa, esclusiva, quasi unica rispetto a tante coppie mediocre, vedevo lei speciale, avevo piena fiducia, mi sono sentito non rispettato e sapere che sia stata tanto egoista da pensare solo a lei senza pensare al male che mi stava facendo, mi fa imbufalire, infine si è dimostrata a stupida… mettere sul piatto una vita intera, un matrimonio, una famiglia per una socpata mi sembra proprio di basso livello.


Scusa Alberto ma non ti seguo. Ripeto, in entrambi i casi fai bene a proseguire, ma secondo me non hai compreso il punto su cui molti di noi insistono. Ma non per deriderti o altro, ma per farti  riflettere
Ci riprovo:
Caso a) la tua versione piu’ volte raccontata, dove lei passa un bel momento al motel ma si accorge che tu sei piu’ importante. Si vergogna e decide di troncare.
Caso b) tua moglie viene corteggiata. Lui e’ romantico e coinvolgente, insiste..lei è’ la sua dea. Piu’ grande..sposata, madre. Lui single, giovane, bello,’benestante. Che subito si dichiara colmo d’amore (e gia’ qui puzza.) , che teme che tu sappia ma le dice di voler convolare a “nozze” (estremizzo) , con lei.. e gia’ qui la puzza diventa il tanfo del cazzaro.
lei,  lusingata, si fa  trascinare e finiscono in hotel. Lui non fa l’amore come lei immaginava..ma sesso squallido, dove lui dice a lei di masturbarsi e guarda e poi lei fa altrettanto  con lui. Non proprio quanto si puo’ aspettare una dea che immagina la lacrima di lui dopo la fusione in un  amplesso romantico mai visto (non di sesso simil porno) . Delusa e schifata dopo aver sentito finalmente il tanfo del cazzaro.. torna a casa e racconta tutto al marito in uno stato di quasi shock.
Sono lo stesso evento l’a) e il b) ma le prospettive sono diverse.
nel tuo storytelling lei si e’ pentita del tradimento..in chi ha letto la tua storia lei si e’ pentita di aver trovato un cojone lontano anni luce da quanto immaginava. (Perche’ dal racconto fatto , che si tratti di un cazzaro , perdonami, e’ evidenza)
Secondo te cosa ti da la certezza che lo scenario b) non sia autentico?
le prove sono identiche ma possono essere state generate da motivazioni diverse.
Pero’  la seconda ipotesi mi farebbe incazzare il triplo, fossi in te..  perché  se lui fosse stato davvero simile alle aspettative romantiche ma stoppato a causa del  pentimento a prescindere, sarebbe stato un  vero ritorno a canossa, con pentimento legato a quanto stava per perdere…  nel secondo caso, invece il suo pensiero potrebbe essere stato  “che scema, pensavo fosse diverso, questo qua… sono  cosi disperata e delusa (da lui, non da me), che  lo racconto a mio marito che mi sta incalzando per capire come mai sono giu’ di morale ..e’ gli dico le cose come stanno..e cioe’ che ho capito di aver fatto una cazzata ..” (sincerita generata da stato di shock e prostrazione) ..ma la ragione della cazzata e’altra cosa dal racconto che TU, non lei, ti sei fatto.
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi
Sta di fatto che tu insisti su prove e supposizioni che non sono in realta’ contrastanti con la versione b).
Poi, magari e’ come dici tu..ma e’ la tua ferrea convinzione senza supporto (le tue prove valgono sia per la a) che per la b), che mi fanno pensare che forse, inconsciamente, preferisci andare sul sicuro.
sbaglio?
Poi, ripeto per l’ennesima..il caso b) è peggio di quello a)… ma si può’ andare oltre lo stesso..ma almeno piu’ consapevolmente.


----------



## Alberto (Giovedì alle 23:55)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa Alberto ma non ti seguo. Ripeto, in entrambi i casi fai bene a proseguire, ma secondo me non hai compreso il punto su cui molti di noi insistono. Ma non per deriderti o altro, ma per farti  riflettere
> Ci riprovo:
> Caso a) la tua versione piu’ volte raccontata, dove lei passa un bel momento al motel ma si accorge che tu sei piu’ importante. Si vergogna e decide di troncare.
> Caso b) tua moglie viene corteggiata. Lui e’ romantico e coinvolgente, insiste..lei è’ la sua dea. Piu’ grande..sposata, madre. Lui single, giovane, bello,’benestante. Che subito si dichiara colmo d’amore (e gia’ qui puzza.) , che teme che tu sappia ma le dice di voler convolare a “nozze” (estremizzo) , con lei.. e gia’ qui la puzza diventa il tanfo del cazzaro.
> ...


Tutto può essere, non ero presente. Ma hai fatto degli errori. Non ho detto che lei ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo toccandosi. Lei ha raggiunto L orgasmo scopando con lui!!!! Lui L ‘ ha penetrata e lei è venuta. Dopodiché….. lui…. Ha voluto finire masturbandosi mentre la guardava. Detto questo, visto che ha goduto scopando e non masturbandosi, sicuramente è rimasta male per come è proseguita la cosa (ma fondamentalmente chissene…. Cazzi suoi se ha voluto finire toccandosi il pisellino da solo), ma se voleva provare “altro” tipo una bella leccata di patatina, poteva provare con un qualche altro incontro. Tutto qui..


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 00:07)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tutto può essere, non ero presente. Ma hai fatto degli errori. Non ho detto che lei ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo toccandosi. Lei ha raggiunto L orgasmo scopando con lui!!!! Lui L ‘ ha penetrata e lei è venuta. Dopodiché….. lui…. Ha voluto finire masturbandosi mentre la guardava. Detto questo, visto che ha goduto scopando e non masturbandosi, sicuramente è rimasta male per come è proseguita la cosa (ma fondamentalmente chissene…. Cazzi suoi se ha voluto finire toccandosi il pisellino da solo), ma se voleva provare “altro” tipo una bella leccata di patatina, poteva provare con un qualche altro incontro. Tutto qui..


Ma cosa centra come ha raggiunto l’orgasmo…o se non ti ho riportato la  la cronistoria esatta dell’amplesso...
hai capito il senso di quello che ti ho detto? Non si parla di soddisfazione sessuale ….e orgasmo… ma di fare l’amore…..Non e’ stata deludente la performance porno erotica, ma lui si  e’ discostato completamente  dall’idea che lei aveva di lui…
io al primo approccio intimo di un tizio che per mesi mi dice che sono la luce dei suoi occhi.. me lo trovo che si trastulla il gigio …ma dai.. mi cadrebbero le gonadi.
Un po’ come una mia amica super corteggiata che al primo approccio di un prestante e stimato avvocato se l’e’ ritrovato  col collare  del cane al collo… e diamine. ci aveva sognato, fantasticato…parole d’amore, archi ed arpe e poi lui che fa bau!
stai ragionando con la testa di un maschio (che notoriamente ragiona col pisello).
Tua moglie non voleva la prestazione siffrediana… ma dimostrazioni di amore totale..come le era stato raccontato.. e invece si e’ trovata Pierino.


----------



## Marjanna (Venerdì alle 00:53)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma cosa centra come ha raggiunto l’orgasmo…o se non ti ho riportato la  la cronistoria esatta dell’amplesso...
> hai capito il senso di quello che ti ho detto? Non si parla di soddisfazione sessuale ….e orgasmo… ma di fare l’amore…..Non e’ stata deludente la performance porno erotica, ma lui si  e’ discostato completamente  dall’idea che lei aveva di lui…
> io al primo approccio intimo di un tizio che per mesi mi dice che sono la luce dei suoi occhi.. me lo trovo che si trastulla il gigio …ma dai.. mi cadrebbero le gonadi.
> Un po’ come una mia amica super corteggiata che al primo approccio di un prestante e stimato avvocato se l’e’ ritrovato  col collare  del cane al collo… e diamine. ci aveva sognato, fantasticato…parole d’amore, archi ed arpe e poi lui che fa bau!
> ...


Può essere sia come dici tu, ma direi che la delusione non sia tanto di ambito di aspettativa romantica, erotica o altro, che tanto Alberto non lo saprà mai, ma di emozione (e non so neppure se la moglie possa aver riconosciuto questo).
La tua amica non ha provato emozione davanti l’avvocato che si è messo a fare il cane, e nella sua testa si è detta "ma che ci sto a fare qui?" perchè l’emozione che l’aveva condotta li si è dissolta.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 01:11)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Può essere sia come dici tu, ma direi che la delusione non sia tanto di ambito di aspettativa romantica, erotica o altro, che tanto Alberto non lo saprà mai, ma di emozione (e non so neppure se la moglie possa aver riconosciuto questo).
> La tua amica non ha provato emozione davanti l’avvocato che si è messo a fare il cane, e nella sua testa si è detta "ma che ci sto a fare qui?" perchè l’emozione che l’aveva condotta li si è dissolta.


Non mi convincono queste ricostruzioni.
Solo la prima volta può deludere a tal punto.
Una donna adulta, anche ammesso che abbia fatto sesso solo con il marito, sa che la prima volta può persino capitare che lui non  abbia erezione o una eiaculazione più che rapida, quindi non può avere una caduta dell’emozione perché lui conclude da sé. 
Il senso di colpa poi è del tutto incongruo dopo il motel.


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 03:33)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi convincono queste ricostruzioni.
> Solo la prima volta può deludere a tal punto.
> Una donna adulta, anche ammesso che abbia fatto sesso solo con il marito, sa che la prima volta può persino capitare che lui non  abbia erezione o una eiaculazione più che rapida, quindi non può avere una caduta dell’emozione perché lui conclude da sé.
> Il senso di colpa poi è del tutto incongruo dopo il motel.


Ma non sto parlando di défaillance…ma proprio dell’aver captato una grossa dissonanza. Poi in cosa consista nel dettaglio posso solo ipotizzarlo. Comunque la scena raccontata da lui a me ha depresso … se ci aggiungiamo poi i deliri dell’amante pronto a fuggire sul cavallo bianco … mi si consilida sempre piu’ la presa di coscienza di lei di aver preso un grosso abbaglio. Bene per Alberto..ma la santificazione del tipo “mia moglie sarebbe potuta fuggire con l’uomo piu’ meraviglioso del mondo (giovane e benestante), ma si e’ pentita e ha scelto me”.non mi convince..io la vedo piu’ come “mamma mia, che abbaglio…mo, menomale che me ne sono accorta prima che fosse tardi”.. che in se’ va bene uguale eh… ma e’ piu’ pragmatico che dettato da una purezza di intenti. Con questo non voglio far venire ulteriori paranoie ad Alberto, ma questa visione toglierebbe comunque il dubbio che lei possa ancora provare interesse per l’aitante  guerriero dall’armatura scintillante..e la consapevolezza che la moglie non sia  santa maria goretti che peccato che abbia aspettato il post coito per pentirsi… che bastava  un’oretta prima..


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 03:45)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Può essere sia come dici tu, ma direi che la delusione non sia tanto di ambito di aspettativa romantica, erotica o altro, che tanto Alberto non lo saprà mai, ma di emozione (e non so neppure se la moglie possa aver riconosciuto questo).
> La tua amica non ha provato emozione davanti l’avvocato che si è messo a fare il cane, e nella sua testa si è detta "ma che ci sto a fare qui?" perchè l’emozione che l’aveva condotta li si è dissolta.


Ci sono persone (spesso donne, e inesperte) che danno enorme peso alle parole… Se dopo mesi di “dove hai rubato le stelle che hai al posto degli occhi… “..oppure “cosa farei senza sapere che esisti..” (ne butto li un paio a caso..), e sei una donna che ha avuto solo un uomo dal liceo… il trovarti lui che magari era solo l’arrapato non innamorato (provo a essere fine).. e te ne accorgi nel momento piu’ “critico”.. e sotto le lenzuola… poi ti senti ingenua, scema e magari pure sporca..  della serie che la testa aveva costruito uno scenario diverso , disatteso (ma non dalla prestazione in se..)
Perche’ sono d’accordo col fatto che il senso di colpa tout court ci sarebbe stato gia’ col petting in auto… se fosse stato legato appunto alla frequentazione adulterina…
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Alberto (Venerdì alle 08:29)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma cosa centra come ha raggiunto l’orgasmo…o se non ti ho riportato la  la cronistoria esatta dell’amplesso...
> hai capito il senso di quello che ti ho detto? Non si parla di soddisfazione sessuale ….e orgasmo… ma di fare l’amore…..Non e’ stata deludente la performance porno erotica, ma lui si  e’ discostato completamente  dall’idea che lei aveva di lui…
> io al primo approccio intimo di un tizio che per mesi mi dice che sono la luce dei suoi occhi.. me lo trovo che si trastulla il gigio …ma dai.. mi cadrebbero le gonadi.
> Un po’ come una mia amica super corteggiata che al primo approccio di un prestante e stimato avvocato se l’e’ ritrovato  col collare  del cane al collo… e diamine. ci aveva sognato, fantasticato…parole d’amore, archi ed arpe e poi lui che fa bau!
> ...


Sorry
Adesso ho capito meglio.
Poi detto da una donna ha più valore, perché hai detto bene, noi uomini ragioniamo in modo diverso. Comunque può essere che il  modo in cui è successo il tutto L’ abbia svegliata.
Detto ciò, queste cose sono state chieste a lei, cioè…. Domanda diretta: “ se il con il tizio fosse andata come nel film di richard gere - l'amore infedele…-avresti agito nello stesso modo? Saresti venuta a confessare subito?” Mi ha risposto … si….. non ho la controprova visto che non è andata così ma penso proprio di sì. Ecco… la risposta mi sembra giusta…. Non ha detto “si”…. Ha detto penso di sì. Perché giustamente ha aggiunto che non ha la prova che possa essere un si.
La storia dell’ uomo/cagnolino che fa bau mi ha fatto scompisciare dal ridere


----------



## spleen (Venerdì alle 08:31)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci sono persone (spesso donne, e inesperte) che danno enorme peso alle parole… Se dopo mesi di “dove hai rubato le stelle che hai al posto degli occhi… “..oppure “cosa farei senza sapere che esisti..” (ne butto li un paio a caso..), e sei una donna che ha avuto solo un uomo dal liceo… il trovarti lui che magari era solo l’arrapato non innamorato (provo a essere fine).. e te ne accorgi nel momento piu’ “critico”.. e sotto le lenzuola… poi ti senti ingenua, scema e magari pure sporca..  della serie che la testa aveva costruito uno scenario diverso , disatteso (ma non dalla prestazione in se..)
> Perche’ sono d’accordo col fatto che il senso di colpa tout court ci sarebbe stato gia’ col petting in auto… se fosse stato legato appunto alla frequentazione adulterina…
> Non so se mi spiego


A questo punto ci sarebbe da chiedersi cosa sarebbe successo se lei non avesse avuto questa specie di disillusione.

Alla fine lei ha scelto comunque il marito e non credo che coi se ed i ma si faccia la loro storia.

In definitiva nessuno di noi può sentirsi al sicuro, per sempre e da sempre. Siamo tutti esposti al fallimento, all'abbandono, al tradimento. Non vi sono certezze in proposito.
Amare del resto non corrisponde sempre alla sicurezza di essere amati, la sua gratuità può essere sminuita daglia eventii ma non cancellata.

Il punto di crescita personale dovrebbe essere la comprensione di questo, unitamente al fatto che le persone sono fatte così.
Che nella fattispecie lei è -anche- questo.


----------



## Alberto (Venerdì alle 08:49)

spleen ha detto:


> A questo punto ci sarebbe da chiedersi cosa sarebbe successo se lei non avesse avuto questa specie di disillusione.
> 
> Alla fine lei ha scelto comunque il marito e non credo che coi se ed i ma si faccia la loro storia.
> 
> ...


… è proprio questo che hai scirtto che mi ha portato ad ingoiare, a “resistere” a cercare di andare avanti nel tentativo (almeno quello) di fermare L’ emorragia….
“Lei ha scelto il marito” ancor prima di andare con il tizio….ha giurato, spergiurato anche sui nostri figli ( e credimi che non L’ avrebbe fatto se non fosse stato così), che pur essendo in una situazione psicologica difficile, che non era in lei, non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi e di andare con quello…. Ha confessato che era confusa e “stranita” per la curiosità (mai avuto altri uomini oltre a me prima di questa cosa), e lusingata che un giovanotto potesse essere così interessato a lei (con una decina di anni più grande).


----------



## spleen (Venerdì alle 09:06)

Alberto ha detto:


> … è proprio questo che hai scirtto che mi ha portato ad ingoiare, a “resistere” a cercare di andare avanti nel tentativo (almeno quello) di fermare L’ emorragia….
> “Lei ha scelto il marito” ancor prima di andare con il tizio….ha giurato, spergiurato anche sui nostri figli ( e credimi che non L’ avrebbe fatto se non fosse stato così), che pur essendo in una situazione psicologica difficile, *che non era in lei, *non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi e di andare con quello…. Ha confessato che era confusa e “stranita” per la curiosità (mai avuto altri uomini oltre a me prima di questa cosa), e lusingata che un giovanotto potesse essere così interessato a lei (con una decina di anni più grande).


Perdonami, ma di questa ricostruzione io contesto la tua pervicacia nel riproporre quanto ho evidenziato in neretto.
Secondo me ti devi rendere conto che lei è anche quella che ha permesso che succedesse quanto successo, che la responsabilità è completa e che non ci sono attenuanti.
Lei è anche così. 
Ha scelto te, pensa di aver commesso una cazzata, voleva provare un altro, ha coltivato la sua relazione per settimane, alla fine è tornata, presumibilmente ti ama. Tutte queste cose insieme. Lei è tutte queste cose.
Non esiste una lei A (consapevole e pentita) ed una lei B (stranita ed inconsapevole).
Lei è una.
Sta a te superare la sutuazione innanzitutto accettando questo, se davvero vuoi superare.
Altrimenti rimarrai nel limbo per molto tempo ancora.


----------



## Mir (Venerdì alle 09:48)

spleen ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma di questa ricostruzione io contesto la tua pervicacia nel riproporre quanto ho evidenziato in neretto.
> Secondo me ti devi rendere conto che lei è anche quella che ha permesso che succedesse quanto successo, che la responsabilità è completa e che non ci sono attenuanti.
> Lei è anche così.
> Ha scelto te, pensa di aver commesso una cazzata, voleva provare un altro, ha coltivato la sua relazione per settimane, alla fine è tornata, presumibilmente ti ama. Tutte queste cose insieme. Lei è tutte queste cose.
> ...


Secondo me Alberto vuole con tutto se stesso perdonare la moglie e continuare a stare con lei e per questo motivo vuole a tutti i costi credere alla storia che per lui è più digeribile possibile....e umanamente parlando lo ritengo più che comprensibile.
Però bisogna anche pensare che è altrettanto comprensibile che la moglie abbia tutto l'interesse a rendere ad Alberto la pillola meno amara possibile, e questo Alberto deve rendersene conto.
E penso che l'eventuale cammino per provare effettivamente a " perdonare" o meglio a ricostruire e riprendere il rapporto di coppia possa, avvenire quando Alberto smetterà di aggrapparsi alla storiella zuccherata ( vera o falsa che sia) e sia disposto a vedere sua moglie per quello che si è rivelata dopo questo evento...


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 09:53)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non sto parlando di défaillance…ma proprio dell’aver captato una grossa dissonanza. Poi in cosa consista nel dettaglio posso solo ipotizzarlo. Comunque la scena raccontata da lui a me ha depresso … se ci aggiungiamo poi i deliri dell’amante pronto a fuggire sul cavallo bianco … mi si consilida sempre piu’ la presa di coscienza di lei di aver preso un grosso abbaglio. Bene per Alberto..ma la santificazione del tipo “mia moglie sarebbe potuta fuggire con l’uomo piu’ meraviglioso del mondo (giovane e benestante), ma si e’ pentita e ha scelto me”.non mi convince..io la vedo piu’ come “mamma mia, che abbaglio…mo, menomale che me ne sono accorta prima che fosse tardi”.. che in se’ va bene uguale eh… ma e’ piu’ pragmatico che dettato da una purezza di intenti. Con questo non voglio far venire ulteriori paranoie ad Alberto, ma questa visione toglierebbe comunque il dubbio che lei possa ancora provare interesse per l’aitante  guerriero dall’armatura scintillante..e la consapevolezza che la moglie non sia  santa maria goretti che peccato che abbia aspettato il post coito per pentirsi… che bastava  un’oretta prima..


Non mi convince. Che devo dire?


----------



## Lostris (Venerdì alle 10:33)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi convincono queste ricostruzioni.
> Solo la prima volta può deludere a tal punto.


E si da sempre una seconda possibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 12:06)

Lostris ha detto:


> E si da sempre una seconda possibilità.


A meno che lui lo avesse minuscolo.
Come è successo alla collega di mia figlia.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 12:07)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A meno che lui lo avesse minuscolo.
> Come è successo alla collega di mia figlia.


io a quello piccolo e veloce la seconda possibilità l'avevo anche data... se l'è bruciata


----------



## Lostris (Venerdì alle 12:12)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A meno che lui lo avesse minuscolo.
> Come è successo alla collega di mia figlia.


Penso che avrei dato comunque una seconda possibilità   
Ma mi rendo conto che non sarebbe stato per lui, ma per me.

Sai che mi dispiace sentirmi così


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 12:28)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che avrei dato comunque una seconda possibilità
> Ma mi rendo conto che non sarebbe stato per lui, ma per me.
> 
> Sai che mi dispiace sentirmi così


Oh quello non riusciva a tenere su il preservativo...


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 12:29)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh quello non riusciva a tenere su il preservativo...


quanti anni ha? sono similitudini inquietanti


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 12:30)

omicron ha detto:


> quanti anni ha? sono similitudini inquietanti


Vive a Milano. Comunque credo ora sui cinquanta. Sposato.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 12:30)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vive a Milano. Comunque credo ora sui cinquanta. Sposato.


allora non è lui


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 12:33)

omicron ha detto:


> allora non è lui


Non credo che sia l’unico.


----------



## Etta (Venerdì alle 12:37)

Magari sono gemelli.


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 13:00)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi convincono queste ricostruzioni.
> Solo la prima volta può deludere a tal punto.
> Una donna adulta, anche ammesso che abbia fatto sesso solo con il marito, sa che la prima volta può persino capitare che lui non  abbia erezione o una eiaculazione più che rapida, quindi non può avere una caduta dell’emozione perché lui conclude da sé.
> Il senso di colpa poi è del tutto incongruo dopo il motel.


E…satto!


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 13:00)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A meno che lui lo avesse minuscolo.
> Come è successo alla collega di mia figlia.


O che è sta discriminazione verso i diversamente dotati?


----------



## Etta (Venerdì alle 13:01)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O che è sta discriminazione verso i diversamente dotati?


Pinco c’è la legge della L.


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 13:02)

Etta ha detto:


> Pinco c’è la legge della L.


Immagina me, alto un metro e novanta. Avrei l’amichetto di 95 cm stando alla legge della L visto che il lato corto è l’esatta metà del lato lungo.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 13:02)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O che è sta discriminazione verso i diversamente dotati?


è una descrizione oggettiva


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 13:03)

omicron ha detto:


> è una descrizione oggettiva


Oggettiva stocazzo!


----------



## ivanl (Venerdì alle 13:12)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O che è sta discriminazione verso i diversamente dotati?


@Lostris ha chiaramente scritto che la dimensione conta


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 13:15)

ivanl ha detto:


> @Lostris ha chiaramente scritto che la dimensione conta


Io lo penso da sempre, pur essendo diversamente dotato.
Da motociclista quale tu sei, sai bene che con ogni moto puoi fare tranquillamente il giro dal mondo.
Sia con un Ciao che con una Goldwing. 
Ma la qualità del viaggio cambia decisamente.


----------



## Marjanna (Venerdì alle 13:34)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi convincono queste ricostruzioni.
> Solo la prima volta può deludere a tal punto.
> Una donna adulta, anche ammesso che abbia fatto sesso solo con il marito, sa che la prima volta può persino capitare che lui non  abbia erezione o una eiaculazione più che rapida, quindi non può avere una caduta dell’emozione perché lui conclude da sé.
> Il senso di colpa poi è del tutto incongruo dopo il motel.


Ma siete voi che continuate a girare intorno il dato sesso e motel. 
Io mi sono limitata a scrivere di emozione che si è dissolta. Cosa sia accaduto come eventi mi pare evidente che non lo sappiamo, e neppure trovo si riesca a ricostruire da quanto riportato.
Il caso raccontato dell’amica di @Jacaranda è più specifico. 



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci sono persone (spesso donne, e inesperte) che danno enorme peso alle parole… Se dopo mesi di “dove hai rubato le stelle che hai al posto degli occhi… “..oppure “cosa farei senza sapere che esisti..” (ne butto li un paio a caso..), e sei una donna che ha avuto solo un uomo dal liceo… il trovarti lui che magari era solo l’arrapato non innamorato (provo a essere fine).. e te ne accorgi nel momento piu’ “critico”.. e sotto le lenzuola… poi ti senti ingenua, scema e magari pure sporca..  della serie che la testa aveva costruito uno scenario diverso , disatteso (ma non dalla prestazione in se..)
> Perche’ sono d’accordo col fatto che il senso di colpa tout court ci sarebbe stato gia’ col petting in auto… se fosse stato legato appunto alla frequentazione adulterina…
> Non so se mi spiego


Ti spieghi benissimo. Solo avendo sentito menzogne di chi tradisce, so che viene da tenere un pezzo, e ripartire tenendo X pezzo. A me non viene da tenere niente. 
Faccio tabula rasa di tutto. Altrimenti stai lì e giri come un cretino.
Ad Alberto cosa serve capire, che la moglie ha provato emozione nel rapportarsi con questo altro uomo, che ad un certo punto è finita l’emozione.
Questo riguarda il tradimento. Tutto il resto è storia della loro coppia, o di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 13:40)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che continuate a girare intorno il dato sesso e motel.
> Io mi sono limitata a scrivere di emozione che si è dissolta. Cosa sia accaduto come eventi mi pare evidente che non lo sappiamo, e neppure trovo si riesca a ricostruire da quanto riportato.
> Il caso raccontato dell’amica di @Jacaranda è più specifico.
> 
> ...


Ma è @Alberto che si blocca sulle motivazioni (risibili) del tradimento e della delusione.
Io capisco benissimo la possibilità di avere un rapporto intimo con il coniuge o di avere bisogno di averlo al punto di comunicare anche il desiderio di tradimento. Non comprendo invece la comunicazione dopo il tradimento, che richiede una notevole pianificazione e di conseguenza tempo per bloccarsi e parlarne, con le motivazioni che lui ha fatto dare dalla moglie, perché lui le trovava credibili.
Non si tradisce per tre rughette e non si è deluse perché il tipo fatica a venire con il preservativo e conclude da sé.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 13:45)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oggettiva stocazzo!


Se è piccolo, è piccolo 


ivanl ha detto:


> @Lostris ha chiaramente scritto che la dimensione conta


Ha ragione


----------



## Etta (Venerdì alle 13:48)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Immagina me, alto un metro e novanta. Avrei l’amichetto di 95 cm stando alla legge della L visto che il lato corto è l’esatta metà del lato lungo.


Praticamente più lungo di te.


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 13:50)

Etta ha detto:


> Praticamente più lungo di te.


95 cm, più che usarlo come pisello, lo uso come sciarpa.


----------



## Lostris (Venerdì alle 13:52)

ivanl ha detto:


> @Lostris ha chiaramente scritto che la dimensione conta


Ma dove l’ho scritto?!?!

(comunque è vero)


----------



## ivanl (Venerdì alle 13:56)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io lo penso da sempre, pur essendo diversamente dotato.
> Da motociclista quale tu sei, sai bene che con ogni moto puoi fare tranquillamente il giro dal mondo.
> Sia con un Ciao che con una Goldwing.
> Ma la qualità del viaggio cambia decisamente.


Ah, sicuro; poi, anche io sono fuori dal target di Lostris


----------



## Mir (Venerdì alle 14:02)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è @Alberto che si blocca sulle motivazioni (risibili) del tradimento e della delusione.
> Io capisco benissimo la possibilità di avere un rapporto intimo con il coniuge o di avere bisogno di averlo al punto di comunicare anche il desiderio di tradimento. Non comprendo invece la comunicazione dopo il tradimento, che richiede una notevole pianificazione e di conseguenza tempo per bloccarsi e parlarne, con le motivazioni che lui ha fatto dare dalla moglie, perché lui le trovava credibili.
> Non si tradisce per tre rughette e non si è deluse perché il tipo fatica a venire con il preservativo e conclude da sé.


Per quanto riguarda la confessione va anche considerato che finché non si subisce un tradimento non si può capire che tipo di devastazione psicologica si crea nel  partner tradito e potrebbe essere che lei non essendoci mai passata abbia erroneamente sottovalutato le conseguenze pensando invece di riprendere a fare la brava mogliettina che si confida cin il marito.....la butto lì tra mille ipotesi....una più una meno...


----------



## Marjanna (Venerdì alle 14:03)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è @Alberto che si blocca sulle motivazioni (risibili) del tradimento e della delusione.
> Io capisco benissimo la possibilità di avere un rapporto intimo con il coniuge o di avere bisogno di averlo al punto di comunicare anche il desiderio di tradimento. Non comprendo invece la comunicazione dopo il tradimento, che richiede una notevole pianificazione e di conseguenza tempo per bloccarsi e parlarne, con le motivazioni che lui ha fatto dare dalla moglie, perché lui le trovava credibili.
> Non si tradisce per tre rughette e non si è deluse perché il tipo fatica a venire con il preservativo e conclude da sé.


Si tradisce per emozione. 
Cosa vuoi che abbia fatto sto tipo. Sarà stato carino con lei, amichevole, sorridente. A lei ha fatto piacere e ha abbassato quello stacco (più interno che esterno) di quando si chiacchera con un sconosciuto / semi-sconosciuto. Quando lo vedeva si emozionava.

Le emozioni che ricoprivano le sue giornate prima non le bastavano. 

Poi ovvio che non era un altra era sempre lei. Ma non si riconosce perchè probabilmente non le era mai capitato.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 14:11)

Mir ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la confessione va anche considerato che finché non si subisce un tradimento non si può capire che tipo di devastazione psicologica si crea nel  partner tradito e potrebbe essere che lei non essendoci mai passata abbia erroneamente sottovalutato le conseguenze pensando invece di riprendere a fare la brava mogliettina che si confida cin il marito.....la butto lì tra mille ipotesi....una più una meno...


Uhm dubito che lei non potesse prevedere la reazione di Alberto. Ma tutto può essere.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 14:12)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si tradisce per emozione.
> Cosa vuoi che abbia fatto sto tipo. Sarà stato carino con lei, amichevole, sorridente. A lei ha fatto piacere e ha abbassato quello stacco (più interno che esterno) di quando si chiacchera con un sconosciuto / semi-sconosciuto. Quando lo vedeva si emozionava.
> 
> Le emozioni che ricoprivano le sue giornate prima non le bastavano.
> ...


Ma una si spaventa prima del motel.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 14:14)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma una si spaventa prima del motel.


Ma ormai sei lì e ti butti


----------



## Marjanna (Venerdì alle 14:15)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma una si spaventa prima del motel.


Dipende se spavento sia la parola opportuna.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 14:16)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma ormai sei lì e ti butti





Marjanna ha detto:


> Dipende se spavento sia la parola opportuna.


Spiegatemi


----------



## Marjanna (Venerdì alle 14:18)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegatemi


Che potrebbe essere altro. Non ti so dire cosa. Non sono la moglie di Alberto.


----------



## Alberto (Venerdì alle 14:21)

Mir ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la confessione va anche considerato che finché non si subisce un tradimento non si può capire che tipo di devastazione psicologica si crea nel  partner tradito e potrebbe essere che lei non essendoci mai passata abbia erroneamente sottovalutato le conseguenze pensando invece di riprendere a fare la brava mogliettina che si confida cin il marito.....la butto lì tra mille ipotesi....una più una meno...


Vero…
Ma possibile che nessuno pensa che una persona potrebbe sentirsi talmente una merda da non riuscire a guardare in faccia il consorte? Doveva pensarci prima? Non tutti siamo uguali. La domanda è stat fatta, prima non la vedeva così “tragica”, l’
Aveva presa molto di più alla leggere, qualche bacio non lomcosiderava grave, ha realizzato solo
Dopo esser usxita dal motel, nenanche durante… in quel momento ha pensato solo a godere come probabilmente è  successo a milioni di persone. Lei è L’ unica al mondo ad aver tradito e poi ad essersi pentita?


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 14:27)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegatemi


Hai fatto 30, fai 31, se non provi non sai anche se ti tremano le gambe e pensi che stai facendo una cazzata


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 14:39)

Alberto ha detto:


> Vero…
> Ma possibile che nessuno pensa che una persona potrebbe sentirsi talmente una merda da non riuscire a guardare in faccia il consorte? Doveva pensarci prima? Non tutti siamo uguali. La domanda è stat fatta, prima non la vedeva così “tragica”, l’
> Aveva presa molto di più alla leggere, qualche bacio non lomcosiderava grave, ha realizzato solo
> Dopo esser usxita dal motel, nenanche durante… in quel momento ha pensato solo a godere come probabilmente è  successo a milioni di persone. Lei è L’ unica al mondo ad aver tradito e poi ad essersi pentita?


Oh non lo capisco io.
Non capisco nemmeno la trigonometria. Mica la trigonometria non esiste.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 14:40)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai fatto 30, fai 31, se non provi non sai anche se ti tremano le gambe e pensi che stai facendo una cazzata


E poi te lo tieni per te.
Dirlo è come chiedere consolazione, trovare una ricomposizione di frammenti di sé.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 14:41)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi te lo tieni per te.
> Dirlo è come chiedere consolazione, trovare una ricomposizione di frammenti di sé.


Concordo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 15:22)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi te lo tieni per te.
> Dirlo è come chiedere consolazione, trovare una ricomposizione di frammenti di sé.


Esatto ti gestisce da sola l’abbaglio preso senza coinvolgere e fare soffrire il coniuge.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 15:26)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Esatto ti gestisce da sola l’abbaglio preso senza coinvolgere e fare soffrire il coniuge.


Può succedere. Ma pare strano nei termini raccontati da Alberto.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 15:28)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma una si spaventa prima del motel.


Perché prima di arrivare al motel lo avranno programmato, ci saranno stati dei baci, ecc non credo abbiano deciso in un attimo! Nei mesi in cui si vedevano lei avrà pensato a cosa sarebbe potuto succedere. Probabilmente lui ha fatto scattare qualche cosa in lei assopita perché essendo una bella donna non sarà stato il primo ne sarà l’ultimo a corteggiarla.


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 15:29)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Perché prima di arrivare al motel lo avranno programmato, ci saranno stati dei baci, ecc non credo abbiano deciso in un attimo! Nei mesi in cui si vedevano lei avrà pensato a cosa sarebbe potuto succedere. Probabilmente lui ha fatto scattare qualche cosa in lei assopita perché essendo una bella donna non sarà stato il primo ne sarà l’ultimo a corteggiarla.


Ma pure i cessi hanno le loro possibilità.
Poi è tutto è relativo. Non c’è un tronista che mi abbia mai stimolato gli ormoni.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 15:30)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può succedere. Ma pare strano nei termini raccontati da Alberto.


Ma soprattutto può portare alla fine di una relazione e se lei ama il marito avrebbe potuto evitarlo. Sto male io perché magari era un peso ma non faccio soffrire l’uomo che amo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 15:30)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pure i cessi hanno le loro possibilità.
> Poi è tutto è relativo. Non c’è un tronista che mi abbia mai stimolato gli ormoni.


Non conosco i tronisti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Venerdì alle 15:35)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Perché prima di arrivare al motel lo avranno programmato, ci saranno stati dei baci, ecc non credo abbiano deciso in un attimo! Nei mesi in cui si vedevano lei avrà pensato a cosa sarebbe potuto succedere. Probabilmente lui ha fatto scattare qualche cosa in lei assopita perché essendo una bella donna non sarà stato il primo ne sarà l’ultimo a corteggiarla.


Nessuno arriva al motel per caso...
Almeno io non mi ci sono mai trovata...
Per caso al max finisco al supermercato non biotta in un letto con uno...


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 15:35)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nessuno arriva al motel per caso...
> Almeno io non mi ci sono mai trovata...
> Per caso al max finisco al supermercato non biotta in un letto con uno...


biotta?


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 15:38)

omicron ha detto:


> biotta?


Nuda in milanese.


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 15:39)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nuda in milanese.


ah, grazie


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 15:40)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non conosco i tronisti


Irrilevante.
Io mi ricordo giusto Costantino, credo fosse il primo, perché una collega diceva che era affascinante e allora l’ho guardato .
Era per dire il modello di uomo che viene considerato attraente (magari se sta zitto) così come per una donna si parla di Belen.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Venerdì alle 15:41)

omicron ha detto:


> ah, grazie


Guarda che non è la prima volta che lo scrivo...
Alla fine lo parlerai anche tu il milanese


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Venerdì alle 15:42)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Irrilevante.
> Io mi ricordo giusto Costantino, credo fosse il primo, perché una collega diceva che era affascinante e allora l’ho guardato .
> Era per dire il modello di uomo che viene considerato attraente (magari se sta zitto) così come per una donna si parla di Belen.


Anche io sono ferma giusto a lui
Tra l altro mai piaciuto..sempre sembrato un tamarro (l altro aggettivo che lo qualificherebbe sarebbe un altro...ma poi mi accusano di razzismo...)


----------



## omicron (Venerdì alle 15:45)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda che non è la prima volta che lo scrivo...
> Alla fine lo parlerai anche tu il milanese


sì sì, corso intensivo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 15:45)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nessuno arriva al motel per caso...
> Almeno io non mi ci sono mai trovata...
> Per caso al max finisco al supermercato non biotta in un letto con uno...


Io la prima volta ci ho messo due mesi a decidere dopo mille domande, ed è stato lo stesso per il mio ex. Saltare o non saltare il fosso… io ricordo che mi vergognavo all’idea di stare nuda con un uomo che non fosse mio marito, tanto per dire


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 15:47)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Irrilevante.
> Io mi ricordo giusto Costantino, credo fosse il primo, perché una collega diceva che era affascinante e allora l’ho guardato .
> Era per dire il modello di uomo che viene considerato attraente (magari se sta zitto) così come per una donna si parla di Belen.


Era una battuta ho capito cosa intendevi! Ma non credo la moglie di Alberto sia quel tipo di donna solo bella


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 15:53)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Era una battuta ho capito cosa intendevi! Ma non credo la moglie di Alberto sia quel tipo di donna solo bella


Infatti per me è irrilevante puoi essere Charlize Theron o Pina Fantozzi uno lo trovi comunque. Non dà alcuna gratificazione trovare un uomo che ti dimostra desiderio.
Lo trovo perfino io che assomiglio a Lucia Annunziata.


----------



## bull63 (Venerdì alle 18:46)

Alberto ha detto:


> Vero…
> Ma possibile che nessuno pensa che una persona potrebbe sentirsi talmente una merda da non riuscire a guardare in faccia il consorte? Doveva pensarci prima? Non tutti siamo uguali. La domanda è stat fatta, prima non la vedeva così “tragica”, l’
> Aveva presa molto di più alla leggere, qualche bacio non lomcosiderava grave, ha realizzato solo
> Dopo esser usxita dal motel, nenanche durante… in quel momento ha pensato solo a godere come probabilmente è  successo a milioni di persone. Lei è L’ unica al mondo ad aver tradito e poi ad essersi pentita?


La mia esperienza è variegata sono stato tradito ed ho indotto al tradimento diverse donne e non ho mai visto Maddalene pentite.
In un caso  lei ha confessato  al marito il tradimento, avevamo avuto la sfiga d'incontrare una sua  conoscente   sulle scale del palazzo dove avevo affittato un bilocale con airbnb. Volle  anticipare le voci sapendo di poter gestire le reazioni del coniuge.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Venerdì alle 18:50)

bull63 ha detto:


> La mia esperienza è variegata sono stato tradito ed ho indotto al tradimento diverse donne e non ho mai visto Maddalene pentite.
> In un caso  lei ha confessato  al marito il tradimento, avevamo avuto la sfiga d'incontrare una sua  conoscente   sulle scale del palazzo dove avevo affittato un bilocale con airbnb. Volle  anticipare le voci sapendo di poter gestire le reazioni del coniuge.


Usti che sfiga.....
Poi come è finita tra loro?


----------



## bull63 (Venerdì alle 19:00)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti che sfiga.....
> Poi come è finita tra loro?


Naturalmente abbiamo stoppato le uscite, mi sono fatto vivo per mail dopo qualche settimana e lei mi ha tranquillizzato sulla tenuta del loro matrimonio. Sono ancora sposati e il figlio di cica 18 anni , che incontro in palestra, lo vedo tranquillo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Venerdì alle 19:01)

bull63 ha detto:


> Naturalmente abbiamo stoppato le uscite, mi sono fatto vivo per mail dopo qualche settimana e lei mi ha tranquillizzato sulla tenuta del loro matrimonio. Sono ancora sposati e il figlio di cica 18 anni , che incontro in palestra, lo vedo tranquillo.


Avranno raggiunto un accordo...
O semplicemente l avevano già....


----------



## Pincopallino (Venerdì alle 21:25)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Perché prima di arrivare al motel lo avranno programmato, ci saranno stati dei baci, ecc non credo abbiano deciso in un attimo! Nei mesi in cui si vedevano lei avrà pensato a cosa sarebbe potuto succedere. Probabilmente lui ha fatto scattare qualche cosa in lei assopita perché essendo una bella donna non sarà stato il primo ne sarà l’ultimo a corteggiarla.


Magari pure una pompa in macchina…


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 21:29)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi convince. Che devo dire?


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 21:33)

Jacaranda ha detto:


>


Io sono “permalosa“ e mi potrebbe bastare un gesto o una parola per me irrispettosa, per chiudere.
Ma la terrei per me.


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 21:42)

Alberto ha detto:


> Vero…
> Ma possibile che nessuno pensa che una persona potrebbe sentirsi talmente una merda da non riuscire a guardare in faccia il consorte? Doveva pensarci prima? Non tutti siamo uguali. La domanda è stat fatta, prima non la vedeva così “tragica”, l’
> Aveva presa molto di più alla leggere, qualche bacio non lomcosiderava grave, ha realizzato solo
> Dopo esser usxita dal motel, nenanche durante… in quel momento ha pensato solo a godere come probabilmente è  successo a milioni di persone. Lei è L’ unica al mondo ad aver tradito e poi ad essersi pentita?


Non ci si pente del tradimento ma del dolore inflitto. Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 21:48)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono “permalosa“ e mi potrebbe bastare un gesto o una parola per me irrispettosa, per chiudere.
> Ma la terrei per me.


Tu si.. ma dipende dallo stato d’animo e dall’empatia. Ho visto davvero donne lasciare il fidanzato che avevano tradito chiamarlo per condividere con la persona che in quel momento sentivano più’ vicina (appunto l’ex  mollato),per sfogarsi e piangere sulla loro spalla per un tradimento subito.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Venerdì alle 21:49)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari pure una pompa in macchina…


E chi può saperlo  tutto può essere!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Venerdì alle 21:52)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari pure una pompa in macchina…


Quella ci sta sempre


----------



## Jacaranda (Venerdì alle 21:55)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono “permalosa“ e mi potrebbe bastare un gesto o una parola per me irrispettosa, per chiudere
> Ma la terrei per me.


Alberto e’ considerato dalla moglie un problem solver… un perno… si  e’ confidata non per pentimento  ma perche’ aveva bisogno di consolazione. Secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (Venerdì alle 21:58)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Alberto e’ considerato dalla moglie un problem solver… un perno… si  e’ confidata non per pentimento  ma perche’ aveva bisogno di consolazione. Secondo me


Lo capisco. Ma non per quello che ha detto.
Certamente lei non avrebbe potuto raccontare qualcosa di irrispettoso. Alberto avrebbe agito.


----------



## Etta (Venerdì alle 22:02)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quella ci sta sempre


E dappertutto non solo in macchina.


----------



## danny (Ieri alle 01:35)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brunella…ti ha chiamata….


Brunella Montalcina.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 01:39)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari pure una pompa in macchina…


Mi dispiace per te… nessun pompino… nessun rapporto orale. E non uscire con le solite battute stupide (tu non c’eri bla bla bla)…. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e ti garantisco che non l’ avrebbe fatto in caso contrario.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 01:54)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Alberto e’ considerato dalla moglie un problem solver… un perno… si  e’ confidata non per pentimento  ma perche’ aveva bisogno di consolazione. Secondo me


Per consolazione non direi proprio. Non lo volete capire, lei ha goduto, è venuta, ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo, ha spruzzato… insomma vedete voi come scriverlo, come dirlo… ma non aveva bisogno di nessuna consolazione. Il bimbominkia non L’ ha leccata, non ha accennato ad un 69, dopo di lei, ha voluto eiaculare (magari così rende meglio), masturbandosi, toccandosi, segandosi…. Vedete voi come dirlo o scriverlo. Quale deve essere la consolazione? Cazzi suoi se  ha spruzzato dal solo. E inoltre come detto altre 1000 volte poteva riprovarci. Detto questo la confessione è dovuta dal pentimento ma da quello che ho capito anche perché era entrata in un circolo che non sapeva come uscirne. Non voleva continuare questa cosa (capita Putroppo solo dopo il motel), e probabilmente aveva bisogno di me per “staccare” la spina. Il tizio era insistente, non ha mollato un millimetro prima, figuriamoci dopo aver raggiunto L’ obbiettivo. L’
Avrebbe tampinata e stolkerizzarla all’ infinito. Solo confessando poteva avere il mio aiuto, cambiando piscina, cambiando telefono e tutto quello che riguarda l’ allontanamento del tizio, compreso il messaggio che gli ha mandato con il rischio per il giovanotto che andavo a prenderlo per il cravattino. Spero di essere stato chiaro perché sono anche stanco di ripetere le stesse cose da mesi a utenti che leggono da mesi. Va bene il parere personale ma qui si continua a scrivere stronzate continue. Giusto scrivere quello che si pensa ma anche dietro a cose abbastanza chiare si va avanti per la propria strada. Ho scritto per chiedere aiuto, consigli, magari anche qualcuno che  mi “tirava su” invece molti utenti sono qui per gioco, per prendere in giro, per fare battute (che non fanno neanche ridere).


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 08:29)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per consolazione non direi proprio. Non lo volete capire, lei ha goduto, è venuta, ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo, ha spruzzato… insomma vedete voi come scriverlo, come dirlo… ma non aveva bisogno di nessuna consolazione. Il bimbominkia non L’ ha leccata, non ha accennato ad un 69, dopo di lei, ha voluto eiaculare (magari così rende meglio), masturbandosi, toccandosi, segandosi…. Vedete voi come dirlo o scriverlo. Quale deve essere la consolazione? Cazzi suoi se  ha spruzzato dal solo. E inoltre come detto altre 1000 volte poteva riprovarci. Detto questo la confessione è dovuta dal pentimento ma da quello che ho capito anche perché era entrata in un circolo che non sapeva come uscirne. Non voleva continuare questa cosa (capita Putroppo solo dopo il motel), e probabilmente aveva bisogno di me per “staccare” la spina. Il tizio era insistente, non ha mollato un millimetro prima, figuriamoci dopo aver raggiunto L’ obbiettivo. L’
> Avrebbe tampinata e stolkerizzarla all’ infinito. Solo confessando poteva avere il mio aiuto, cambiando piscina, cambiando telefono e tutto quello che riguarda l’ allontanamento del tizio, compreso il messaggio che gli ha mandato con il rischio per il giovanotto che andavo a prenderlo per il cravattino. Spero di essere stato chiaro perché sono anche stanco di ripetere le stesse cose da mesi a utenti che leggono da mesi. Va bene il parere personale ma qui si continua a scrivere stronzate continue. Giusto scrivere quello che si pensa ma anche dietro a cose abbastanza chiare si va avanti per la propria strada. Ho scritto per chiedere aiuto, consigli, magari anche qualcuno che  mi “tirava su” invece molti utenti sono qui per gioco, per prendere in giro, per fare battute (che non fanno neanche ridere).


Alberto, ho la sensazione che tu non abbia proprio capito il senso.. ma forse non mi spiego io. Tutti scemi  che non capiscono qui dentro? Al limite se ne salvano un paio? Ti sembra? 
L’abbiamo capito che ha goduto ma che centra con il mio discorso e quello che ti hanno detto in tanto non ti entra in testa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (Ieri alle 08:34)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per consolazione non direi proprio. Non lo volete capire, lei ha goduto, è venuta, ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo, ha spruzzato… insomma vedete voi come scriverlo, come dirlo… ma non aveva bisogno di nessuna consolazione. Il bimbominkia non L’ ha leccata, non ha accennato ad un 69, dopo di lei, ha voluto eiaculare (magari così rende meglio), masturbandosi, toccandosi, segandosi…. Vedete voi come dirlo o scriverlo. Quale deve essere la consolazione? Cazzi suoi se  ha spruzzato dal solo. E inoltre come detto altre 1000 volte poteva riprovarci. Detto questo la confessione è dovuta dal pentimento ma da quello che ho capito anche perché era entrata in un circolo che non sapeva come uscirne. Non voleva continuare questa cosa (capita Putroppo solo dopo il motel), e probabilmente aveva bisogno di me per “staccare” la spina. Il tizio era insistente, non ha mollato un millimetro prima, figuriamoci dopo aver raggiunto L’ obbiettivo. L’
> Avrebbe tampinata e stolkerizzarla all’ infinito. Solo confessando poteva avere il mio aiuto, cambiando piscina, cambiando telefono e tutto quello che riguarda l’ allontanamento del tizio, compreso il messaggio che gli ha mandato con il rischio per il giovanotto che andavo a prenderlo per il cravattino. Spero di essere stato chiaro perché sono anche stanco di ripetere le stesse cose da mesi a utenti che leggono da mesi. Va bene il parere personale ma qui si continua a scrivere stronzate continue. Giusto scrivere quello che si pensa ma anche dietro a cose abbastanza chiare si va avanti per la propria strada. Ho scritto per chiedere aiuto, consigli, magari anche qualcuno che  mi “tirava su” invece molti utenti sono qui per gioco, per prendere in giro, per fare battute (che non fanno neanche ridere).


Sai hai ragione, non vale la pena risponderti. 
Fai benissimo a credere in quello che senti tu,  ti aiuta a ripartire. 
Le nostre opinioni le hai ormai sentite e risentite, ma giusto che tu scelga di ascoltare te stesso. 
Unica cosa a me inizia a fare impressione come continui a raccontare l'atto sessuale dei due amanti, non fa schifo l'atto in se ma l'interpretazione che dai tu. 
Mi fa schifo il tuo continuare a voler entrare nel letto di quel motel. 
Vuoi controllare quello che è avvenuto. 
È malato il tuo modo. 
Non puoi ricostruire, ne ragionare, se hai questo approccio. Sei ancora li a dire che non gliel'ha leccata però è venuta. Sei disgustoso


----------



## Diletta (Ieri alle 09:46)

Alberto è ossessionato morbosamente dall' atto e anche secondo me urge un aiuto da parte di un professionista.
Sembra non rendersi conto che è tradimento anche tutto quel tempo in cui sua moglie si appartava in auto col tizio, all' insaputa di lui. Io, al suo posto, mal sopporterei l'idea che mia moglie, tutte le volte che si recava in piscina, aveva in mente anche altro, oltre al nuotare


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 09:52)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alberto è ossessionato morbosamente dall' atto e anche secondo me urge un aiuto da parte di un professionista.
> Sembra non rendersi conto che è tradimento anche tutto quel tempo in cui sua moglie si appartava in auto col tizio, all' insaputa di lui. Io, al suo posto, mal sopporterei l'idea che mia moglie, tutte le volte che si recava in piscina, aveva in mente anche altro, oltre al nuotare


Probabilmente lui cerca di portare tutto sul rapporto fisico perché inconsciamente forse è la cosa più semplice da accettare...posso controllare che fisicamente una persona sia dove dice di essere ma non potrò mai capire a cosa sta realmente pensando.


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 09:55)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alberto è ossessionato morbosamente dall' atto e anche secondo me urge un aiuto da parte di un professionista.
> Sembra non rendersi conto che è tradimento anche tutto quel tempo in cui sua moglie si appartava in auto col tizio, all' insaputa di lui. Io, al suo posto, mal sopporterei l'idea che mia moglie, tutte le volte che si recava in piscina, aveva in mente anche altro, oltre al nuotare


ben ritrovata , se hai letto lo sai che noi uomini  fa più male l'atto in se  meno il corteggiamento che ha ricevuto dal giovane , perchè come sai una bella donna   di complimenti ne ha  a bizzeffe nella vita , ma l'atto sessuale è una violazione dell'intimità di coppia , mentre per voi  , dato che spesso vi fate guidare la sentimento ,  è un altra cosa , non è il tuo caso , va tuto bene?


----------



## Angie17 (Ieri alle 10:12)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai hai ragione, non vale la pena risponderti.
> Fai benissimo a credere in quello che senti tu,  ti aiuta a ripartire.
> Le nostre opinioni le hai ormai sentite e risentite, ma giusto che tu scelga di ascoltare te stesso.
> Unica cosa a me inizia a fare impressione come continui a raccontare l'atto sessuale dei due amanti, non fa schifo l'atto in se ma l'interpretazione che dai tu.
> ...


Anch'io ho notato questa cosa da un po'.
Per me tutto questo interesse morboso ripetuto più volte, ormai sta assumendo tratti patologici. 
Dopo lo sconcerto e la curiosità dei primi momenti il suo interesse si sarebbe dovuto spostare,  su altre questioni più fondamentali per portare avanti il rapporto di coppia.
Sarebbe ora per Alberto di cercare un aiuto serio.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 10:37)

ologramma ha detto:


> ben ritrovata , se hai letto lo sai che noi uomini  fa più male l'atto in se  meno il corteggiamento che ha ricevuto dal giovane , perchè come sai una bella donna   di complimenti ne ha  a bizzeffe nella vita , ma l'atto sessuale è una violazione dell'intimità di coppia , mentre per voi  , dato che spesso vi fate guidare la sentimento ,  è un altra cosa , non è il tuo caso , va tuto bene?


Ma cosa c’entra che il sesso completo è decisivo.
Ma lui non ha capito niente e non vuole capire.
Ha detto bene Ginevra


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai hai ragione, non vale la pena risponderti.
> Fai benissimo a credere in quello che senti tu,  ti aiuta a ripartire.
> Le nostre opinioni le hai ormai sentite e risentite, ma giusto che tu scelga di ascoltare te stesso.
> Unica cosa a me inizia a fare impressione come continui a raccontare l'atto sessuale dei due amanti, non fa schifo l'atto in se ma l'interpretazione che dai tu.
> ...


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:31)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te… nessun pompino… nessun rapporto orale. E non uscire con le solite battute stupide (tu non c’eri bla bla bla)…. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e ti garantisco che non l’ avrebbe fatto in caso contrario.


Il giuramento di un infedele per pararsi il culo.
Tu eri lì a vedere?


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:32)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai hai ragione, non vale la pena risponderti.
> Fai benissimo a credere in quello che senti tu,  ti aiuta a ripartire.
> Le nostre opinioni le hai ormai sentite e risentite, ma giusto che tu scelga di ascoltare te stesso.
> Unica cosa a me inizia a fare impressione come continui a raccontare l'atto sessuale dei due amanti, non fa schifo l'atto in se ma l'interpretazione che dai tu.
> ...


Davvero.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:34)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alberto è ossessionato morbosamente dall' atto e anche secondo me urge un aiuto da parte di un professionista.
> Sembra non rendersi conto che è tradimento anche tutto quel tempo in cui sua moglie si appartava in auto col tizio, all' insaputa di lui. Io, al suo posto, mal sopporterei l'idea che mia moglie, tutte le volte che si recava in piscina, aveva in mente anche altro, oltre al nuotare


Si, serve un proctologo. Lo credo anch’io.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:35)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anch'io ho notato questa cosa da un po'.
> Per me tutto questo interesse morboso ripetuto più volte, ormai sta assumendo tratti patologici.
> Dopo lo sconcerto e la curiosità dei primi momenti il suo interesse si sarebbe dovuto spostare,  su altre questioni più fondamentali per portare avanti il rapporto di coppia.
> Sarebbe ora per Alberto di cercare un aiuto serio.


Alla fine gli fa più male la scopata che non il tradimento.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 11:47)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai hai ragione, non vale la pena risponderti.
> Fai benissimo a credere in quello che senti tu,  ti aiuta a ripartire.
> Le nostre opinioni le hai ormai sentite e risentite, ma giusto che tu scelga di ascoltare te stesso.
> Unica cosa a me inizia a fare impressione come continui a raccontare l'atto sessuale dei due amanti, non fa schifo l'atto in se ma l'interpretazione che dai tu.
> ...


Semplicemente rispondo ad alcuni utenti che irritano continuando a prendere in giro. Tutto qui.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:48)

Alberto ha detto:


> Semplicemente rispondo ad alcuni utenti che irritano continuando a prendere in giro. Tutto qui.


Chi ti prende in giro? Oppure preferisci pensare che ti prendano in giro?


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 11:48)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alberto è ossessionato morbosamente dall' atto e anche secondo me urge un aiuto da parte di un professionista.
> Sembra non rendersi conto che è tradimento anche tutto quel tempo in cui sua moglie si appartava in auto col tizio, all' insaputa di lui. Io, al suo posto, mal sopporterei l'idea che mia moglie, tutte le volte che si recava in piscina, aveva in mente anche altro, oltre al nuotare


Brava Diletta.
Ecco queste sono le considerazioni giuste, fanno male, ma è la realtà.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 11:49)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chi ti prende in giro? Oppure preferisci pensare che ti prendano in giro?


Tu sei il primo.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:50)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tu sei il primo.


ah perché pensi che ti prenda in giro? Sei messo male caro mio, molto male.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 11:52)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alla fine gli fa più male la scopata che non il tradimento.


Fa male tutto


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 11:53)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ah perché pensi che ti prenda in giro? Sei messo male caro mio, molto male.


Perché ogni volta te ne esci con battute stupide.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 11:56)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché ogni volta te ne esci con battute stupide.


Sono stupide perché non ti piace leggerle e perche le tue convinzioni sai bene anche tu che sono delle gran cacate.


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 12:36)

Alberto ha detto:


> Semplicemente rispondo ad alcuni utenti che irritano continuando a prendere in giro. Tutto qui.


Cioe’, secondo te io ti sto prendendo in giro?
mi sono sentita dire da te che non voglio capire, tornando sull’atto sessuale. Io ne ho passate di peggio rispetto a te, ma non ti sei mai sognato di approfondire. Sei un monolite.
Il mio tempo e’ prezioso. Se vedo che non serve ti lascio proseguire nel tuo copia incolla alle risposte. Basta che ti faccia star bene e sian tutti felici per te.


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 12:37)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava Diletta.
> Ecco queste sono le considerazioni giuste, fanno male, ma è la realtà.


Giuste? Sbagliate?  Poi ci darai anche i voti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (Ieri alle 12:43)

Alberto ha detto:


> Semplicemente rispondo ad alcuni utenti che irritano continuando a prendere in giro. Tutto qui.


No tu ripeti soprattutto cose di sesso. Tu si dice altro


----------



## Divì (Ieri alle 13:12)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh non lo capisco io.
> Non capisco nemmeno la trigonometria. Mica la trigonometria non esiste.


Questo lo capisco perfettamente. Mi è capitato diverse volte nella mia vita


----------



## Divì (Ieri alle 13:13)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi te lo tieni per te.
> Dirlo è come chiedere consolazione, trovare una ricomposizione di frammenti di sé.


Infatti il problema è la confessione, non il tradimento


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 13:14)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco perfettamente. Mi è capitato diverse volte nella mia vita


La trigonometria o pentirsi del letto?


----------



## Divì (Ieri alle 13:17)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La trigonometria o pentirsi del letto?


Ho sbagliato a quotare 
Il messaggio da quotare era quello di omicron


----------



## Divì (Ieri alle 13:18)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai fatto 30, fai 31, se non provi non sai anche se ti tremano le gambe e pensi che stai facendo una cazzata


Questo


----------



## Marjanna (Ieri alle 13:20)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per consolazione non direi proprio. Non lo volete capire, lei ha goduto, è venuta, ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo, ha spruzzato… insomma vedete voi come scriverlo, come dirlo… ma non aveva bisogno di nessuna consolazione. Il bimbominkia non L’ ha leccata, non ha accennato ad un 69, dopo di lei, ha voluto eiaculare (magari così rende meglio), masturbandosi, toccandosi, segandosi…. Vedete voi come dirlo o scriverlo. Quale deve essere la consolazione? Cazzi suoi se  ha spruzzato dal solo. E inoltre come detto altre 1000 volte poteva riprovarci. Detto questo la confessione è dovuta dal pentimento ma da quello che ho capito anche perché era entrata in un circolo che non sapeva come uscirne. Non voleva continuare questa cosa (capita Putroppo solo dopo il motel), e probabilmente aveva bisogno di me per “staccare” la spina. Il tizio era insistente, non ha mollato un millimetro prima, figuriamoci dopo aver raggiunto L’ obbiettivo. L’
> Avrebbe tampinata e stolkerizzarla all’ infinito. *Solo confessando poteva avere il mio aiuto, cambiando piscina, cambiando telefono e tutto quello che riguarda l’ allontanamento del tizio, compreso il messaggio che gli ha mandato con il rischio per il giovanotto che andavo a prenderlo per il cravattino.* Spero di essere stato chiaro perché sono anche stanco di ripetere le stesse cose da mesi a utenti che leggono da mesi. Va bene il parere personale ma qui si continua a scrivere stronzate continue. Giusto scrivere quello che si pensa ma anche dietro a cose abbastanza chiare si va avanti per la propria strada. Ho scritto per chiedere aiuto, consigli, magari anche qualcuno che  mi “tirava su” invece molti utenti sono qui per gioco, per prendere in giro, per fare battute (che non fanno neanche ridere).


Beh aspetta Alberto. A 42 anni non è che una donna non è in grado di chiudere una relazione. Dal racconto pare lei non ci abbia neppure provato ma sia corsa da te.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 13:21)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo


Poi io mi definisco impulsiva... sono una riflessiva.


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 13:49)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anch'io ho notato questa cosa da un po'.
> Per me tutto questo interesse morboso ripetuto più volte, ormai sta assumendo tratti patologici.
> Dopo lo sconcerto e la curiosità dei primi momenti il suo interesse si sarebbe dovuto spostare,  su altre questioni più fondamentali per portare avanti il rapporto di coppia..
> 
> Sarebbe ora per Alberto di cercare un aiuto serio.


Vero ,intendo l'aiuto ci serve e glielo abbiamo detto in molti .
Per il fatto che Alberto è più arrabbiato per il rapporto sessuale che ha fatto ,l'ho spiegato ma voi ragazze o donnine non lo volete capire basterebbe leggere altre storie dove tale patema d'animo li ha portati alla lunga ha tradire e poi lasciarsi ,.
Ho fatto i nomi dei Nick se ricordate solo chi aveva figli piccoli è rimasto ma contento non ne è rimasto .
Certo no è che sia la verità per tutti ma qui questo si legge .
Mo rifaremo spiegà leggete e non rompete


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Ieri alle 13:57)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vero ,intendo l'aiuto ci serve e glielo abbiamo detto in molti .
> Per il fatto che Alberto è più arrabbiato per il rapporto sessuale che ha fatto ,l'ho spiegato ma voi ragazze o donnine non lo volete capire basterebbe leggere altre storie dove tale patema d'animo li ha portati alla lunga ha tradire e poi lasciarsi ,.
> Ho fatto i nomi dei Nick se ricordate solo chi aveva figli piccoli è rimasto ma contento non ne è rimasto .
> Certo no è che sia la verità per tutti ma qui questo si legge .
> Mo rifaremo spiegà leggete e non rompete


Io l’ho capito anche perché come ho già scritto altri uomini trattando questo argomento  mi avevano detto che lo faceva infuriare l’idea che la “loro donna “ avesse avuto rapporti sessuali con un altro uomo, li preoccupava l’atto sessuale. A me, donna, sarebbe la cosa che mi darebbe meno fastidioso, mi sentirei più tradita per tutto il resto, ma appunto sono donna.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 13:58)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io l’ho capito anche perché come ho già scritto altri uomini trattando questo argomento  mi avevano detto che lo faceva infuriare l’idea che la “loro donna “ avesse avuto rapporti sessuali con un altro uomo, li preoccupava l’atto sessuale. A me, donna, sarebbe la cosa che mi darebbe meno fastidioso, mi sentirei più tradita per tutto il resto, ma appunto sono donna.


A me invece piace se viene usata anche da altri! Almeno resta elastica ed allenata per quando è il mio turno!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Ieri alle 13:59)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me invece piace se viene usata anche da altri! Almeno resta elastica ed allenata per quando è il mio turno!


Sei un eccezione alla regola


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 14:02)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io l’ho capito anche perché come ho già scritto altri uomini trattando questo argomento  mi avevano detto che lo faceva infuriare l’idea che la “loro donna “ avesse avuto rapporti sessuali con un altro uomo, li preoccupava l’atto sessuale. A me, donna, sarebbe la cosa che mi darebbe meno fastidioso, mi sentirei più tradita per tutto il resto, ma appunto sono donna.


Tutte siete così come chi ha perdonato con dolore ,sempre di voi donne, se uno si fosse fatto una certa idea di cosa hanno scritto qui.
Io sono anni che sto qui o in altri posti ,ho letto per anni perché avevo dubbi e curiosità,volevo capire perché dopo moltissimi anni belli avessi ceduto ,avevo nella vita dato sempre consigli buoni verso i miei amici traditori incalliti , e ho cercato e trovato questo sito perché qui ,chi mi conosce ,sa


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 14:05)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sei un eccezione alla regola


La sua è una coppia aperta, peccato non scriva più una che scrisse che per fare un regalo al marito lo ha portato in un club privè, lei già si prendeva le sue divagazioni  ma non scoperta .
Avrebbe fatto amicizia credo e chissà un piccolo scambio


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 14:07)

ologramma ha detto:


> La sua è una coppia aperta, peccato non scriva più una che scrisse che per fare un regalo al marito lo ha portato in un club privè, lei già si prendeva le sue divagazioni  ma non scoperta .
> Avrebbe fatto amicizia credo e chissà un piccolo scambio


No no sei matto, la mia mamma non vuole che frequento certa gente.


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 14:08)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no sei matto, la mia mamma non vuole che frequento certa gente.


E non glielo dire


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 14:08)

ologramma ha detto:


> E non glielo dire


Eh ma le mamme prima o poi vengono a sapere tutto e poi son mazzate!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Ieri alle 14:09)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no sei matto, la mia mamma non vuole che frequento certa gente.


E la mamma bisogna sempre ascoltarla, ha sempre ragione


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 14:10)

So mamme e farebbero tutto per i figli perdonano sempre ,mica come qui il tradimento non si perdona ,per la maggior parte di ognuno di noi


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 14:17)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono stupide perché non ti piace leggerle e perche le tue convinzioni sai bene anche tu che sono delle gran cacate.


Invece tu sei la verità…..


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 14:18)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cioe’, secondo te io ti sto prendendo in giro?
> mi sono sentita dire da te che non voglio capire, tornando sull’atto sessuale. Io ne ho passate di peggio rispetto a te, ma non ti sei mai sognato di approfondire. Sei un monolite.
> Il mio tempo e’ prezioso. Se vedo che non serve ti lascio proseguire nel tuo copia incolla alle risposte. Basta che ti faccia star bene e sian tutti felici per te.


Non ce L’ ho con te… mi dispiace che la risposta è stata messa proprio sotto il tuo post, ma ho scirtto d’ istinto dopo aver letto una serie di cazzate scritte da alcuni utenti (pincopallino in primis).


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 14:20)

Alberto ha detto:


> Invece tu sei la verità…..


Va che il cornuto sei tu. Fai poco il bauscia.


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 14:22)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Va che il cornuto sei tu. Fai poco il bauscia.


Anche tu lo sei, pinco


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 14:35)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche tu lo sei, pinco


Noi lui aveva e dava il permesso ,cambia e di molto


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 14:49)

ologramma ha detto:


> La sua è una coppia aperta, peccato non scriva più una che scrisse che per fare un regalo al marito lo ha portato in un club privè, lei già si prendeva le sue divagazioni  ma non scoperta .
> Avrebbe fatto amicizia credo e chissà un piccolo scambio


Quel thread di Chiara Matraini aveva fatto molto ridere perché avrebbe potuto regalare una cravatta o un dopobarba.
Del significato di quelle esperienze e poi le conseguenze emotive penso proprio che non ci abbia capito granché.


----------



## ologramma (Ieri alle 14:57)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel thread di Chiara Matraini aveva fatto molto ridere perché avrebbe potuto regalare una cravatta o un dopobarba.
> Del significato di quelle esperienze e poi le conseguenze emotive penso proprio che non ci abbia capito granché.


Ricordo che le viveva bene anche l'ultima storia nata qui ,era presa molto ,la viveva sapendo di rimanere con il marito .
Non so se c'è rimasta penso di si ,intendo il marito


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 14:57)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche tu lo sei, pinco


Per scelta mia. Piccola differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 14:58)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ricordo che le viveva bene anche l'ultima storia nata qui ,era presa molto ,la viveva sapendo di rimanere con il marito .
> Non so se c'è rimasta penso di si ,intendo il marito


Lascia stare.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 14:59)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per scelta mia. Piccola differenza.


Quindi il punto è padroneggiare la situazione.
Allora non è simile a ciò che vorrebbe Alberto?


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 15:40)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per scelta mia. Piccola differenza.


Per scelta di tua moglie, mica tua


----------



## Marjanna (Ieri alle 16:49)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per scelta mia. Piccola differenza.


E a patto con non si sogni di rompere i maroni.
Lo avevi puntualizzato in passato.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 18:00)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il punto è padroneggiare la situazione.
> Allora non è simile a ciò che vorrebbe Alberto?


Alberto fa parte dei vorrei ma non posso e lo dimostra continuando a rimarcare il tema sesso, peli ingoiati, posizioni tenute, orgasmi provati. Io Brunetta, e te lo dico con estrema sincerità, che mia moglie oggi pomeriggio possa aver fatto sesso con il suo eventuale amante o fosse andata a correre con la sua amica Natalie, frega meno di zero. Se stasera torna ed e’ serena, io ne sono felice, perché stasera, quindi non ieri e non domani, ne godo io. Star qui continuamente a pensare a quello che potrebbe essere o essere stato ma che di fatto non è o è ma non lo sai ti fa perdere attimi di presente che sono quelli in cui il tuo corpo vive.
Tu non vivi ieri e non vivi domani. Tu vivi ora.
E passare tutti gli ora a pensare a quello che probabilmente fu o a quello che vorrei che sarà lo lascio a chi non ha ancora capito quanto ci vuole poco a passare nel mondo dei più.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 18:02)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E a patto con non si sogni di rompere i maroni.
> Lo avevi puntualizzato in passato.


Ovvio, ma reputandovi persone intelligenti, ritengo non necessario puntualizzare in eterno gli stessi concetti, tanto oramai avete più che capito. Come coppia oggi abbiamo unaltro pensiero non positivo che riguarda un figlio, e questo passa davanti a tutti gli altri pensieri positivi. Figurati quelli eventualmente negativi, se ce ne fossero.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 18:04)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per scelta di tua moglie, mica tua


Per scelta di coppia come precedentemente spiegato e da alcuni capito. Comprendo pero‘ che per alcuni possa essere incomprensibile. Ma non tutto si può capire nella vita.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 18:21)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Va che il cornuto sei tu. Fai poco il bauscia.


Presumo che tu lo sia molto ma molto più di me… oltre che disturbato mentalmente, visto che godi come una scimmia a sapere che tua moglie se la fa con altri.


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 18:23)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alberto fa parte dei vorrei mai non posso e lo dimostra continuando a rimarcare il tema sesso, peli ingoiati, posizioni tenute, orgasmi provati. Io Brunetta, e te lo dico con estrema sincerità, che mia moglie oggi pomeriggio possa aver fatto sesso con il suo eventuale amante o fosse andata a correre con la sua amica Natalie, frega meno di zero. Se stasera torna ed e’ serena, io ne sono felice, perché stasera, quindi non ieri e non domani, ne godo io. Star qui continuamente a pensare a quello che potrebbe essere o essere stato ma che di fatto non è o è ma non lo sai ti fa perdere attimi di presente che sono quelli in cui il tuo corpo vive.
> Tu non vivi ieri e non vivi domani. Tu vivi ora.
> E passare tutti gli ora a pensare a quello che probabilmente fu o a quello che vorrei che sarà lo lascio a chi non ha ancora capito quanto ci vuole poco a passare nel mondo dei più.


Insomma… vivi come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 18:23)

ma che siamo all'asilo?


----------



## Alberto (Ieri alle 18:25)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me invece piace se viene usata anche da altri! Almeno resta elastica ed allenata per quando è il mio turno!


Certo che leggere “usata” non è il massimo…. Anzi direi termine proprio maschilista.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 18:43)

Alberto ha detto:


> Presumo che tu lo sia molto ma molto più di me… oltre che disturbato mentalmente, visto che godi come una scimmia a sapere che tua moglie se la fa con altri.


Godo come una scimmia quando nel l’amplesso ci sono anch’io. Quando non ci sono mi frega meno di zero. Dovresti leggermi con più attenzione. Oltre che frustrato sei pure disattento. La capisco sempre di più tua moglie.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 18:44)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che leggere “usata” non è il massimo…. Anzi direi termine proprio maschilista.


Assolutamente maschilista, quale sono senza nascondermi dietro ad un dito o un corno come fa il mio attuale interlocutore.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 18:58)

Alberto ha detto:


> Insomma… vivi come se non ci fosse un domani.


Un domani potrebbe anche non esserci per chiunque. Mica solo per me.


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 19:06)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per scelta di coppia come precedentemente spiegato e da alcuni capito. Comprendo pero‘ che per alcuni possa essere incomprensibile. Ma non tutto si può capire nella vita.


Non e’ scelta di coppia. Tu hai scelto di tradire lei e lei te. Quindi lei poteva scegliere di non tradirti e se ha scelto di farti cornuto e’ per scelta sua. Non importa che tu ne sia felice o meno.  Si chiama lingua italiana. Non centra niente con la comprensione dell’evento in se di cui,  onestamente, non me ne batte una cippa. Per me potete fare pure una gang bang con dei babbuini. Contenti voi, chi sono io per non gioire della vostra serenità’ di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (Ieri alle 19:13)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alberto fa parte dei vorrei ma non posso e lo dimostra continuando a rimarcare il tema sesso, peli ingoiati, posizioni tenute, orgasmi provati. Io Brunetta, e te lo dico con estrema sincerità, che mia moglie oggi pomeriggio possa aver fatto sesso con il suo eventuale amante o fosse andata a correre con la sua amica Natalie, frega meno di zero. Se stasera torna ed e’ serena, io ne sono felice, perché stasera, quindi non ieri e non domani, ne godo io. Star qui continuamente a pensare a quello che potrebbe essere o essere stato ma che di fatto non è o è ma non lo sai ti fa perdere attimi di presente che sono quelli in cui il tuo corpo vive.
> Tu non vivi ieri e non vivi domani. Tu vivi ora.
> E passare tutti gli ora a pensare a quello che probabilmente fu o a quello che vorrei che sarà lo lascio a chi non ha ancora capito quanto ci vuole poco a passare nel mondo dei più.


Sto forse avvicinandomi a capirti. Troppo tardi.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 19:18)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non e’ scelta di coppia. Tu hai scelto di tradire lei e lei te. Quindi lei poteva scegliere di non tradirti e se ha scelto di farti cornuto e’ per scelta sua. Non importa che tu ne sia felice o meno.  Si chiama lingua italiana. Non centra niente con la comprensione dell’evento in se di cui,  onestamente, non me ne batte una cippa. Per me potete fare pure una gang bang con dei babbuini. Contenti voi, chi sono io per non gioire della vostra serenità’ di coppia.


Credo tu non abbia proprio letto tutto.
Io non ho la minima idea se mia moglie mi tradisce o meno.
Mai saputo.
Magari nemmeno lo fa.
Posso pensarlo o crederlo, non pensarlo o non crederlo, di fatto non lo so.

Ma che sia o non sia, nell’economia della mia vita è irrilevante.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 19:19)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto forse avvicinandomi a capirti. Troppo tardi.


…pazienza…
dormiremo sereni comunque


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 19:20)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Credo tu non abbia proprio letto tutto.
> Io non ho la minima idea se mia moglie mi tradisce o meno.
> Mai saputo.
> Magari nemmeno lo fa.
> ...


Eh no.. ho letto tutto. Sei tu che ti scordi spesso quello che scrivi. Ma va bene lo stesso. Non preoccuparti. Gia’ questa risposta mi basta per capire .


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 19:22)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh no.. ho letto tutto. Sei tu che ti scordi spesso quello che scrivi. Ma va bene lo stesso. Non preoccuparti. Gia’ questa risposta mi basta per capire .


Se leggi bene, ho sempre scritto eventuale.


----------



## Jacaranda (Ieri alle 19:26)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se leggi bene, ho sempre scritto eventuale.


No. Ma, ripeto.. non e’ importante se Prima dici che sei cornuto per scelta di coppia, poi ti si contesta e allora forse non lo sei piu’.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 19:31)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No. Ma, ripeto.. non e’ importante se Prima dici che sei cornuto per scelta di coppia, poi ti si contesta e allora forse non lo sei piu’.


Non hai capito. Io non contesto nulla. Io e mia moglie abbiamo fatto un accordo che sta in piedi da 4 anni il mese prossimo. Lei sa che sono infedele. Io so che lei potrebbe esserlo. Di fatto non ne ho mai avuto e voluto avere alcuna certezza, nel senso, non che il saperlo o il non saperlo mi cambi qualche cosa o mi faccia soffrire. Cioe parlato una volta siamo a posto così, non è che tutti i giorni l’argomento del giorno è ciò che si fa al di fuori della coppia. Ad essere sincero ne parlo solo qui quando esce largomento, io Nemmeno ci penso più.
Cosa c’è di cosi difficile da capire?


----------



## bull63 (Ieri alle 20:49)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per consolazione non direi proprio. Non lo volete capire, lei ha goduto, è venuta, ha raggiunto L’ orgasmo, ha spruzzato… insomma vedete voi come scriverlo, come dirlo… ma non aveva bisogno di nessuna consolazione. Il bimbominkia non L’ ha leccata, non ha accennato ad un 69, dopo di lei, ha voluto eiaculare (magari così rende meglio), masturbandosi, toccandosi, segandosi…. Vedete voi come dirlo o scriverlo. Quale deve essere la consolazione? Cazzi suoi se  ha spruzzato dal solo. E inoltre come detto altre 1000 volte poteva riprovarci. Detto questo la confessione è dovuta dal pentimento ma da quello che ho capito anche perché era entrata in un circolo che non sapeva come uscirne. Non voleva continuare questa cosa (capita Putroppo solo dopo il motel), e probabilmente aveva bisogno di me per “staccare” la spina. Il tizio era insistente, non ha mollato un millimetro prima, figuriamoci dopo aver raggiunto L’ obbiettivo. L’
> Avrebbe tampinata e stolkerizzarla all’ infinito. Solo confessando poteva avere il mio aiuto, cambiando piscina, cambiando telefono e tutto quello che riguarda l’ allontanamento del tizio, compreso il messaggio che gli ha mandato con il rischio per il giovanotto che andavo a prenderlo per il cravattino. Spero di essere stato chiaro perché sono anche stanco di ripetere le stesse cose da mesi a utenti che leggono da mesi. Va bene il parere personale ma qui si continua a scrivere stronzate continue. Giusto scrivere quello che si pensa ma anche dietro a cose abbastanza chiare si va avanti per la propria strada. Ho scritto per chiedere aiuto, consigli, magari anche qualcuno che  mi “tirava su” invece molti utenti sono qui per gioco, per prendere in giro, per fare battute (che non fanno neanche ridere).


Alberto è inutile che continui a scervellarti sull'esegesi della scopata di tua moglie. Ti sei dichiarato innamorato ed intenzionato a mantenere in vita il matrimonio quindi prova a superare le tue crisi
Provo a fornirti alcuni suggerimenti da utilizzare quando ti ritorna in mente lo "sgarro" compito da tua moglie
A- Prova con la catarsi, rivivi nella tua mente, nei minimi dettagli, la scopata di tua moglie  con il giovanotto. Potresti anche registrare con la tua voce e/ o con l'aiuto di tua moglie l'atto e nei momenti critici riascoltarlo più volte. Ti sembrerà strano ma è un metodo per anestetizzare il dolore provocato da quel ricordo.
B- Verifica se il tradimento ti eccita. Prova segandoti o mentre fai l'amore con tua moglie a rivivere mentalmente i momenti della scopata in motel. Se il pensiero ti eccita parlane con lei e chiedile di essere parte attiva  nel raccontarti i dettagli. In questo caso ritornerete come due ventenni in calore e scoprirete il segreto per ravvivare, quando necessario, la vostra intesa sessuale.
C- Quando ritorna  il rigurgito da tradimento sforzati di concentrare i pensieri sulla felicità che ti donano i tuoi figli, solo quando ti sei calmato puoi ritornare a pensare a lei.
D- Occupa al massimo il tuo l tuo tempo con attività fisica e soprattutto con il lavoro.

Auguri


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 21:49)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alberto fa parte dei vorrei ma non posso e lo dimostra continuando a rimarcare il tema sesso, peli ingoiati, posizioni tenute, orgasmi provati. Io Brunetta, e te lo dico con estrema sincerità, che mia moglie oggi pomeriggio possa aver fatto sesso con il suo eventuale amante o fosse andata a correre con la sua amica Natalie, frega meno di zero. Se stasera torna ed e’ serena, io ne sono felice, perché stasera, quindi non ieri e non domani, ne godo io. Star qui continuamente a pensare a quello che potrebbe essere o essere stato ma che di fatto non è o è ma non lo sai ti fa perdere attimi di presente che sono quelli in cui il tuo corpo vive.
> Tu non vivi ieri e non vivi domani. Tu vivi ora.
> E passare tutti gli ora a pensare a quello che probabilmente fu o a quello che vorrei che sarà lo lascio a chi non ha ancora capito quanto ci vuole poco a passare nel mondo dei più.


Sto cercando in tutti i modi di imparare questa cosa...in certi momenti ci riesco, in altri ancora inciampo nelle mie paturnie, ma sto già meglio rispetto a prima...


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 21:56)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sto cercando in tutti i modi di imparare questa cosa...in certi momenti ci riesco, in altri ancora inciampo nelle mie paturnie, ma sto già meglio rispetto a prima...


Paturnie dovute a?


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 22:08)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Paturnie dovute a?


Tante volte non mi sento sicura delle persone che ho vicino e penso al peggio, magari sto male per cose che non esistono....riesco a cascare meno in questo gioco almeno da qualche anno, più precisamente da quando non c'è più mio babbo, il vederlo andare via mi ha fatto definitivamente capire che tutto finisce e tutto può cambiare, quando si è felici meglio godersi il momento piuttosto che crearsi problemi.


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 22:10)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tante volte non mi sento sicura delle persone che ho vicino e penso al peggio, magari sto male per cose che non esistono....riesco a cascare meno in questo gioco almeno da qualche anno, più precisamente da quando non c'è più mio babbo, il vederlo andare via mi ha fatto definitivamente capire che tutto finisce e tutto può cambiare, quando si è felici meglio godersi il momento piuttosto che crearsi problemi.


Ecco vendicarti ti crea un problema ed anche serio.
Ti fai un nemico.
Che magari un giorno manda una lettera a tuo marito o magari ti rapisce una figlia, o la investe, insomma avere un nemico non è mai tanto bello.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 22:12)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco vendicarti ti crea un problema ed anche serio.
> Ti fai un nemico.
> Che magari un giorno manda una lettera a tuo marito o magari ti rapisce una figlia, o la investe, insomma avere un nemico non è mai tanto bello.


Te non hai nemici?


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 22:14)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te non hai nemici?


E che ne so.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 22:15)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E che ne so.


Allora siamo uguali!!! Notte Pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 22:17)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora siamo uguali!!! Notte Pinco


Beh proprio uguali non direi….
Diciamo che potrei avere dei nemici, ma anche qualche buona conoscenza che mi deve qualche favore. Conoscenza in un mondo sommerso legato al mio lavoro che come penso immagini mi mette a contatto a volte con persone pericolose.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 22:19)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh proprio uguali non direi….
> Diciamo che potrei avere dei nemici, ma anche qualche buona conoscenza che mi deve qualche favore. Conoscenza in un mondo sommerso legato al mio lavoro che come penso immagini mi mette a contatto a volte con persone pericolose.


Allora avessi dei problemi mi dai una mano


----------



## Pincopallino (Ieri alle 22:20)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora avessi dei problemi mi dai una mano


Di botte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Ieri alle 22:22)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di botte.


Lo so che mi vuoi tanto bene


----------



## Alberto (Oggi alle 00:44)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Credo tu non abbia proprio letto tutto.
> Io non ho la minima idea se mia moglie mi tradisce o meno.
> Mai saputo.
> Magari nemmeno lo fa.
> ...


Che tristezza….
Preferisco soffrire che essere come te….
Tu fai quel cazzo che vuoi, lei anche….. a te frega un cazzo se tromba a destra e sinistra e a lei anche….
Ma che state insieme a fare? Per condividere le spese? Per scompare quando non c’è qualcun’ altro disponibile? 
che tristezza…..


----------



## Etta (Oggi alle 02:17)

Albè non credere al 100% di ciò che la legge racconta sui social.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 minuti fa)

Etta ha detto:


> Albè non credere al 100% di ciò che la legge racconta sui social.


La legge della giungla….


----------



## Pincopallino (21 minuti fa)

Alberto ha detto:


> Che tristezza….
> Preferisco soffrire che essere come te….
> Tu fai quel cazzo che vuoi, lei anche….. a te frega un cazzo se tromba a destra e sinistra e a lei anche….
> Ma che state insieme a fare? Per condividere le spese? Per scompare quando non c’è qualcun’ altro disponibile?
> che tristezza…..


Che tristessa…..stamattina abbiamo fatto una bella tapasciata da 21 km. Pomeriggio sauna e divano. Voi invece cosa fate insieme? A parte frignare intendo.


----------

